# May 2WW ~ TTC with TX



## pinkcat

*Welcome!*​ *  This is a thread for Ladies Testing between 1st and 31st May,  *​ *who have had IVF, ICSI, PGD, FET, IUI or OI, Clomid/**Tamoxifen*​ [csv=] Name, TX, OTD, Result

Tjm, DEIVF, 1st May,  
FireWolf, FET, 1st May,  
nancec, IVF, 1st May,  
Bubble85, IVF, 1st May,  
emma0206, , 1st May,  
bettygrace, IVF, 2nd May,  
Daysleeper, OI, 2nd May,  
Fizzybubbly, ICSI, 2nd May,  
Mistygal, ICSI, 2nd May,  
mrs_ixy, ICSI, 2nd May,  
Rocketstories, ICSI, 2nd May,  
Peony7, IVF, 2nd May,  
'lil one, ICSI, 3rd May,  
Katht, ICSI, 4th May,  
sophie82, IVF, 4th May,  
Clarke12, IVF, 4th May,  
Benbeculagirl, FET, 4th May,  
TammyWynet, IUI, 5th May, 

lynzb, IVF, 5th May,  
alig1972, ICSI, 5th May,  
Dreamcametrue, FET, 5th May,  
Laura1987, ICSI, 6th May,  
jblox78, IVF, 7th May,  
mrsripple, IVF, 7th May,  
AUNTYBANJO, FET, 7th May,  
pinkpantha, IVF, 7-9th May,  
Mazamoo, IVF, 10th May,  
Karinasmith, FET, 11th May, 
Smorkie, DEICSI, 11th May, 
CTD, ICSI, 11th May, 
praying for our baby boo<3, FET, 11th May, 
Smiler100, , 12th May,  
Em0504, IVF, 12th May,  
Kelz29, IVF, 12th May, 
buntyg, IVF, 13th May, 
Doris83, IVF, 14th May,  
Holly82, FET, 14th May,  
Debbie Dav, IVF, 14th May,  
lacy, , 14th May,  
Cazkat, , 14th May,  
suru, ICSI, 14th May, 
AmyHF, IVF, 14th May, 
goldbunny, IVF, 14th May, 
LALOVE, DEIVF, 15th May, 
sameea, IVF, 15th May, 
grantly, ICSI, 16th May, 
Lannypoo, IVF, 16th May, 
gobby_mare, IVF, 16th May, 
kyliejade, , 16th May,  
Silentlywishing, NAT FET, 17th May, 
catbob, , 18th May, 
Cohensmummy, FET, 18th May, 
KLconfused, , 19th May, 
fifigee, IVF, 19th May, 
BecW, OI, 19th May, 
Specky77, ICSI, 19th may, 
Selzi, IVF, 21st May, 
Alex28, IVF, 21st May, 
SuzieN, ICSI, 21st May, 
em2009, IVF, 22nd May, 
Pinky8232, ICSI, 23rd May, 
traceytbird80, FET, 23rd May , 
lou/s, ICSI, 24th May, 
patbaz, FET, 24th May, 
LaMaR, IVF, 25th May, 
sashaj, ICSI, 25th May, 
muffin1302, ICSI, 25th May, 
SH5STAR, IVF, 25th May, 
C-M-F, IVF, 25th May, 
captain10, IUI, 25th May, 
Jessart, DIVF, 25th May, 
HappyHopeful, ICSI, 26th May, 
Janie73, IVF, 26th May, 
Sharpey, FET, 26th May, 
PamH, ICSI, 27th May, 
staceykav78, FET, 28th May, 
Ash78, IVF, 28th May, 
angie pangie, ICSI, 29th May, 
Hope&Pray2011, PGD, 29th May, 
hilly35, IUI, 29th May, 
EssieJean, DE , 30th May, 
Kirsty1, ICSI, 30th May, 
annierosie, Surrogacy, 30th May, 
AMD, EA, 31st May, 
Bestbees, FET, 31st May, 
lizlou34, ICSI, 31st May, 
Hazel23, ICSI, , 
cozivf, FET, 1st June, 
[/csv]​


----------



## Tjm

Hi 
Had my ET on saturday 14th (DEIVF 1st attempt) so OTD is 1st May, going crazy already...............
a short history, me 40. DH 47  tried Diui last year in UK no sucess, decided that now as my AHM is lowering due to age etc to "do the whole works" so chose prague and here we are at the 2WW....
I'm hoping that in the next few days there are some ladies out there that will be testing in May that want to go crazy with me?!?
thanks Tjm


----------



## pinkcat

Hi Tjm!

I'm sure others will be along to join you very soon.

Good luck


----------



## FireWolf

Hi Tjm!

Just had FET DE transfer today, in Prague too!!

Testing May 1st so a bit of company! Will write more and introduce myself tomorrow, shattered after the emotions of today!!

Best of Luck to you!

FireWolfxxx


----------



## Tjm

Hi Firewolf

Great someone to go crazy with   !!!! looking forward to chatting with you, get some rest today, feet up and relax.
best Tjm xxx


----------



## Daysleeper

Hi guys,

I'm on the rollercoaster again - 5th cycle of OI with Menopur and TI.

Taking ovitrelle/pregnyl tomorrow so my test date is May 2nd.

Dreading it already...

xx


----------



## FireWolf

Hi Tim, how are you doing? Any signs yet for you? I'm doing a lot of peeing, but I have also suddenly started drinking lots of water, so don't think it's a sign as such. No cramps yet either.

On my lad IVF cycle in jan I got these signs and got my BFP, but unfortunately lost my twin Angels later.

hi Daysleeper, loving the name! Although think you can forget that now for the next 9 months hopefully  

Looking forward to getting to know you girls and settling in!

Have to say the mod here Pinkcat, what a great job you do! Fair play to you!


----------



## Tjm

Hi firewolf
Sorry to here about your loss   .

Its only day 4 and going mad already   i am also peeing an awful lot and "when i gotta go i really gotta go " which isn't usual for me. but i think that may be' the drugs they give us, actually i think they should add a happy drug so we just pass the 2 weeks giggling instead of vainly trying to interpret every ache pain etc ( that would be' a funny chat thread!) 
Today is pretty crap weather here so at a löss what to do ( not working right now) got to start spanish language tapes but can't seen to get motivated    
Hi  daysleeper, great to know we're all at roughly the same time.  Do you notice a lot of side effects with the drugs? My boobs are bigger ( good thing) but so is my ass and tummy ( not so good! ) 
Take it easy, Tjm xxx


----------



## FireWolf

AAww Thanks Tjm   , yes it certainly took a lot out of me, it was my first ever pregnancy, and I just LOVED being pregnant! I was SO Happy......but my Angels were not meant to be  

How are you doing today hon?   I agree 100% with the mandatory 2WW Happy Pill   

have you taken some time of work to rest yourself up? How are the Spanish tapes going   I bet you thought it was a great idea a few weeks ago to do something like that during your 2WW  If you're anything like me (and I think ya might be!) concentrating has gone out the window!!

I'm back in work now, fly home yesterday. Had a fitfull nights sleep. I dreamt that I had spotting and 'knew' it was implantation bleeding...I had this the last time, this horrible 2WW even invades our dreams eh?!  

Hi Daysleeper, how are you doing girl, anything to report?

D3p5dt
As for 'signs' nothing really to report   had been peeing a lot but that seems to have stopped now, so nothing now.......I really wish I'd kept some sort of Diary the last time, as I KNEW I was pregnant the last time, DP and I were both saying that when I did the test we really wern't surprised to see a BFP, SO convinced were we that I was pregnant! But I know I hasd things like increased sense of smell.......cramps, implantation bleeding,sore boobs etc.....just can't really remember what order they came in..or when they kicked in!Weirdly though my hands and feet are really itchy, had that the last time, but more likely a side effect from all the drugs!

Anyway Daysleeper and Tjm, Baby dust to you both  

Firewolfxxx


----------



## Tjm

Hi Firewolf,

as you can see by this super quick response I am going totally bonkers............ kinda stalking the site and reading absolutely everything anyone says about the 2ww to see if I have any of the symtoms, I know this is completly pointless but can't stop myself its turned into an addiction and as my phone has internet too.... well I used to be a well balanced young lady..............
as for the spanish tapes      yep did seem like a good thing at the time, haven't even tried to look at the first cd yet, really can't concentrate at all.
had some discomfort yesterday ( not really cramps but pulling, is this because my period is due?) I had ET transfer saturday so I should write D5p3dt is this right ( day 5 post, 3 day transfer or have I got mixed up?)
The company I was working for went bust in December so I am at home at the moment. FAR too much time to waste..... how is your work? not stressful I hope.
hi to daysleeper
take care and HUGE amounts of  
Tjm. xxx


----------



## FireWolf

Yep , you sound JUST like me!!! I'm sitting literally stalking  Fertility Friends and other websites  

I've even done the 'Due Date' Calander   It's UNREAL, becoming REALLY obsessed! I'm in an Office job, and to be honest I have a LOAD of emails to reply too, haven't done a sausage since I arrived in late this morning! I just can't concentrate really going crazy here! Strolled into work at 11am, popped out for lunch 1.45- 2.30.......have sneakily booked a facial and manicure for myself for 4pm  ......and really I SHOULD be working!! Trying to think up an excuse now as to why I have to leave early!

I too was getting mixed up with how to 'count' the days! But I think ET counts as day 0, so I had ET on Monday, so today I'm Day three. I had 2 5 day blasts transfered so I think you write it like this

D3p5dt = Day 3 post 5 day transfer, so yes I think you are SPOT on with D5p3dt   I think we test the same day though right? OTD 30/04/12? I have to take an Ovitrelle (trigger shot..don't know why ) tomorrow as part of my Therapy Plan and that means I'll have Hcg Hormones raging through my body for a least 10 days after, so I'd really hate to get the false positive so think I'll hold tight until my OTD, do you think you'll test early?

Looking forward to my facial now


----------



## Tjm

Hi Firewolf, yes I have done the due date calender aswell.......
I have OTD as 1/5/2012 ( My embies were 3 days)  a day after you but as 30th is a Sunday (yep already checked) and DH is at home can't see me lasting until the day after... I haven't bought a test so far as I don't want to be tempted to do one too early as I'm scared of getting a BFN
well re:you working....     I couldn't stop laughing thats the best day of work I've ever heard of. ummm fake throwing up? nobody would actually check that one out... might get a bit suspicious when you turn up tomorrow with fantastic nails though!
This is my first DEIVF so am oscilating from insanely positive ( dreams of me and twins for gods sake) to seriously negative ( me old childless) ho hum..
have a great manicure  
Tjm.xxx


----------



## Tjm

Sorry anyone know if having pains going down legs from groin is normal? 
Thanks Tjm.


----------



## FireWolf

Hi Tjm   Yep, know those pains, got them on my last round of IVF which was a BFP......so sounds VERY positive to me!! 

..well back from me eeeerrrrmm   Dr app!! So lovely to get a facial,nice and relaxing   Nails look good too!! Although they are very short...as have been nibbling on them of late...for some oh Bizarre reason    

EEErrrr my girl are you going a wee bit   LooLaa??   The 30th in my Diary says it's a Monday?! One of us is losing the plot    

Great to hear you are having some symptoms!! Pretty fed up with my lack of anything at all...beginning to feel a bit negative about it all now.

AArrggghhh pass me on some of your PMA Tjm!!


----------



## Tjm

Good morning Firewolf,
I am sure you are being super productive at work today       i had a facial and manicure on tuesday so you are preaching to the converted   need to keep or spirits high.
Thanks for your encouragement by the time I had seen your reply I was totally convinced that it hasn't worked and that carrying on this torture was useless! So it Cheered me up no end.
I am on baby aspirin, prendison, prometrium and progynova plus of course folic acid. Lovely concoction.
OMG you are right I am officially     30th is a Monday now I have a dilemma .... Test 2 days early or not? Umm can you still get a positive after a negative if you test 2 days early ( if you get what I mean?).
Hope you're ok daysleeper,  
Best Tjm. Xxx


----------



## FireWolf

Hi Tjm,  

Just a really quick one, as running out the door!

Hope you are feeling well? I'm so glad I made u feel a bit more positive hun  .....I thought of you this morning when I got a great text from a friend of mine!This Girl that I meet in the Clinic in Prague in Jan, we had EC and ET on the same days, so we hung out in between thiose times and got to know each other.

In Feb I got my BFP and she unfortunately got a BFN   poor thing, all the way through the 2WW I felt pregnant had lots of symptoms etc, but she had felt nothing so wasn't so surprised but of course heart broken, any way she picked herself back up and went over a motn later for her snowbabies   but the same thing again for her NO symptoms.... nothing....nada...zilch, she nearly didn't even bother testing, but then she was shocked to see a BFP!! However all was not smooth she STILL had zero symptoms etc, and really thought all was not right....anyway she was 6wks 5days yesterday, went for a scan ,and saw TWO healthy amazing heartbeats!!!!! She just texted me this morning!! Whoopw Whoop    anyway thought of you and another friend who is also on 2WW..and ALSO has zero symptoms.......there IS hope for us!!

hang in there tight Girl!!!  

Write more laterxxx


----------



## Daysleeper

Hi guys, great to see the May thread so busy and friendly already - even if there are juet the 3 of us so far  

Are you both doing really ( I mean really) silly things like working out when your due date would be if we get success? I'm sure its some kind of self harm but really I just cant help myself. I can't believe there is still almost 2 weeks to go, can someone put me in a coma please?

You guys have the right idea with all the pampering!

I'm sat at work, doing absolutely nothing - occasionally Google my condition or Menopur BFP symptoms! 



L xx


----------



## Tjm

Hi Daysleeper,

Silly of course I've gone completely bonkers, I've metamorphasized into a FF site stalker waiting for any opportunity to chat    , Obviously checked out the calender dates, ( even checked the difference for twins!) 
as for working, well I'm out of work right now ( even more time to waste searching endlessly the web for a sign!)  and I'm sure you read how much work Firewolf did yesterday....  
hopefully I will go back to normal eventually ( I swear I was a normal healthy balanced young-ish lady before all of this) 
Anyway after reading ALL of the FF articles I can tell you that about 50% of ladies having a BFP have symptoms so either way we won't know til the end of the torture...  so if you know any way to get put into a coma I think you may have 2 other candidates.
take care, Tjm. xxx


----------



## Fizzybubbly

Hello ladies 

Can I join please my otd is 2nd may and I'm already going . 

You can pretty much see my story on my profile. 

Xx


----------



## Guest

Hi ladies, great to see loads of you on here already! I had my ET today, I had a day 3 transfer. This is my 2nd ivf, I had 1st ivf with October 2011 which ended in BFN.  My otd is 4th may...got to keep positive and not go mad symptom spotting..


----------



## Tjm

Hi fizzybubbly and Sofie82, welcome, the more the merrier  
Looking forward to getting to know you over the next agonizing few weeks !!!!


----------



## Fizzybubbly

Thanks tjm

Sophie- re symptom spotting, me too. I've also been 'sign' spotting too, like I turned on to each friends and it was the episode that phoebe gets pregnant after ivf being her brothers surrogate ... Got a be a sign heehee 

Xx


----------



## FireWolf

WOW!! Great lots of peeps on here now!!

Tjm and myself were beginning to feel like the only 2WW'ers in the World   

Hi Fizzybubbly and Sophie   ...have to laugh at yis asking if we were not going slightly  ...............Think Tjm and myself are certifiable at this stage girls   

Tjm, how you doing Girl? Cracking up there are you? I too did the Due Date Calculator for Twins.......AND eeerrrmmmmm   TRIPLETS!!!

How did your Day go today? What did you do? When are you back to work? Want to hear about my day at 'work'   today?? Got up at 10am.......met my Riding Club Buddies for coffee/lunch 1pm.......went up to my Horse, hung out with him for a while 2.30pm........went into Office,  my SIS called 3.30pm in to see if I wanted to go for coffee ...ended up collecting her kids with her, hung out at her house for a while......got back a few mins ago 9.30pm!!....Lucky for me I'm the only one 'in' the Office on Friday.....so hopefully my absence won't be noticed  . I just find ANY opportunity I get to go out (away from the PC!!) I'm GONE   

DP, gave my the Ovitrelle this morning....was dreading it as he messed it up the last time, and we had to run to the Dr's to get them to do it, we also had to 'waste' and injection! We had NO spares this time round so was praying    he'd get it right!! Poor guy I screamed at him a few times!!

So today am d4p5dt, and, since about 8pm have been having quite bad period pains, af is due 23th April PLEASE GOD don't let it be that   

How about you girls, anything happening yet?

BabyDust to you all  

FireWolfxxx


----------



## Fizzybubbly

Hi firewolf

Did you find out why you had to have another oviltrelle jab? 

All- I've done the due date calculator for single and twins, I've looked at John lewis for prams etc (single and twins). 

I've had the week off work as wasn't sure when ec/et was gonna happen. I had ec monday and was thinking I would go to blast and have et sat so I'd have all week to recover from ec and then spend time shopping/going out for lunch etc with friends. Dh had book some band rehearsals tues and wed night (he set one up just after we decided to start trying... Think he wants to escape) and then I got a call wed to say I was having ec that day. So to cut a long story short come yesterday pm Id gone completely   with my own company too long in the same house 'resting up'. By the time dh got home from work I was a   wreck.

Back to work and hopefully some sanity next week

Today I'm much better and feel really positive again, up until yesterday I have been along.

Sympton wise, I'm bloated, my boobs after being in a bra all day are sooo sore, my nipples are like bullets....all of these I've had since stimming so can't really count them.

My legs have started aching and I'm feeling twinges by this could be af coming but thy are earlier than normal as not due til 30th but then I'm only 2dp2dt (is that right, ec 16th et 18th?) so prob too soon for symptons yet...probably the progesterone suppositories .

Any way that's me. 

 For all xx


----------



## FireWolf

Hi Fizzybubbly , Yes you are d2p2dt  CONGRATS on being PUPO!! (*P*regnant *U*ntil *P*roven *O*therwise  )!!

I did a FET (i.e Frozen Embie Transfer) so my Therapy plan was cyclogest  Estrofem, Clexane inj, and 3 Ovitrelle inj, 1st one 6 days before ET, second one day before ET, and the last one (today) 5 days after ET I don't really understand it myself to be honest, seems a bit weird to be taking a 'trigger' shot at ANY stage of a FET, when you don't want any action from your ovaries  I don't know myself tbh, but that's their Therapy Plan, and I just heard from a girl I met in my Clinic who had FET 6 weeks before me...that she say two gorgeous heartbeats on screen this morning , her protocol was the exact same as mine...so I know heh it works! 

When is your OTD Fizzybubbly?


----------



## Daysleeper

Ovitrelle is used to sustain your luteal phase for the correct time - it will keep your LH up so that corpus luteum can take over (if you implant) before you bleed too early. Welcome to the world of artificial cycles! ill be doing pregnyl on Sunday and Tuesday but I warn you now, it makes symptom spotting impossible xx


----------



## mrs_ixy

Hello girls

I just thought I would join you! Have been reading this thread for the past couple of days. 

I am a few days into my 2ww and had 2 embryos transferred on Wednesday. So I'll test on May 2. One embryo was a 7-cell and one was a 5-cell. This was a 2-day transfer so I was worried they were a little fast (I thought they were meant to be between 2-4 cells at this stage), but the clinic didn't say anything about that so I'm trying to put those worries to one side.

This is our third cycle, and we have IVF with ICSI - my husband has to have surgical sperm retrieval. I produced more eggs on this cycle than on my previous two so feel quite hopeful, but I know how painful it can be so I am trying not to get too carried away. I've had a BFP and then m/c (identical twins), which was absolutely awful, and a BFN. The first cycle was harder emotionally than the second but at least it proved that I can get pregnant. 

A lot is riding on this attempt as I don't think we will do this again this year. We were lucky enough to get one blastocyst to freeze, so I'm sure we'll have a FET cycle if we need to, but I must admit that this time around I have found the bloating quite hard! Funny, as it's not the pain so much (which is pretty minor really), but the bloating after EC that really gets me down - cos you just feel fat and unattractive. Anyway, after almost a week I think it has FINALLY started to settle!

Hope you're all doing OK and look forward to chatting with you all xxx


----------



## Katht

Hi everyone thought I would join you all to!!  I had two day 3 embies transferred on Thursday OTD 4th May.  This is our 5th and probably final cycle so a lot riding on the outcome.  Have had two previous BFP but ended in m/c, so keeping everything crossed.  Had full immune treatment at Care Nott and just praying that we get our BFP and get to full term.  Not sure how I am going to face life without children if not.  Trying to keep up the PMA.  I have a lot of stomach cramps but down to the progesterone support I guess!!  Hopefully we can try and keep each other sane on this part of the journey. Thanks Kath x


----------



## Fizzybubbly

Hi mrs ixy - we were both on the bare chocolate bunnies cycle bunnies, we're in very much the same situation, my ex was mon and I had two embryos put bak wed. One was 4 cell and one had gone to 6 by th time they transferred. 

Hi Kath- i wish you the very best of luck and   this is your time

Afm- bloating from stimming/ec seems to have finally gone down along with my weight. 

Xxx


----------



## Tjm

Hello everyone, 

welcome Mrs Ixy and Katht, the more of us there are the better as I think if left to our own devices they would seriously think of locking up myself and Firewolf.
firewolf.... I am NOT admitting to checking out the triplets due date I just "happen" to know that its a fair bit sooner    . By the way....  I want your job.
Talking of weight or rather bloating, what is it that they put in the drugs? is it really necessary to end up looking like mrs blobs cousin?
Hi Daysleeper, how are you doing?
fizzybubbly sorry to hear you were a bit down it really is a bit of a rollercoaster where emotions are involved.
afm, today we were out househunting and then for lunch, lovely... especially as couldn't get on the internet so a small resprite from the usual mania. still getting the occasional cramp dowm my legs? and sometimes feel uncomfortable around tummy but hard to explain, my AF was supposed to be now ( had short cycle) so could be a bit that as well?
Hope everyone is having a lovely weekend,
best Tjm. xxx


----------



## Clarke12

Hi everyone, was just wondering if I could join u? I am having egg transfer 2moz and have worked my otd to be about 6th may. We had 12 eggs collected on Friday but 2 were not very good out of the 10 remaining only 2 fertilised which is why we have been asked to go in at 9am in the morning for a 2 day transfer I was hoping we might get to blast or at least have a couple to freeze so am abit disheartened and have been searching for positive 2dt stories all day!


Good luck to everyone on ur ttw's sending u all lots of baby dust xx


----------



## FireWolf

Hi Daysleeper! Thanks for the info re the Ovitrelle, hadn't thought about it mimicking symptoms so now I feel AAArrrrggghhhh  so this will trick me into thinking I'm pregnant.....even though I may not be?   oh the joys! Hope you are doing well?  

Mrs_ixy,   so sorry to hear of your loss, we had something similar, very hard, sounds like your embie divided? We may have the same with this transfer, we have two on board but one was dividing on transfer  , I wouldn't worry about these two dividing too fast, be more worried if the were slow....wishing you all the best xxx

Welcome Kath,   sorry too to hear of your losses  , such a hard route this. Seems a few of us are on our last trys here, it's just so hard to keep going and to keep up the PMA.Wishing you all the best and lotsa PMA to you.xx

Fizzybubbly, glad you feeling better  

Clarke,   Best of Luck for tomorrow!! Looking forward to catching up with you soon, for all your news  xx

Tjm   You still there me old Bud....or did the Loonie   Police get ya yet    Whaaddddya doing Househunting NOW Girl!! Ever here of life's 'Stressors' Ya mad yoke! Nice to hear though that you got out and about today and AWAY from the PC   me too got 'Out' for the day! Well I really like the sound of your symptoms now girl sounds VERY Positive to me   I was happy enough (after having gone from NOTHING) to having a few cramps, although my af is due too (well 23rd april) but from what Daysleeper has posted sounds like all that is kind of messed up now and doesn't follow   so not sure WHERE I am, but sure still trucking along  

Spending the rest of my weekend a bit like today minding 5 nieces and nephews, I adore my nices and nephews but am a bit annoyed this time that my siblings persume I have nothing better to do on a Sunday (which I don't) and will be available to mind their kids at the drop of a hat.......I mean what else would childless auld me be doing eh  , I don't normally get annoyed, it's just that there are two of them still in nappies and I'm worried about lifting them!! They are both strapping fine toddlers.

Heh Tjm....it's 00.32.......................so that makes you ONE whole day over a week     D8p3dt and I am D6p5dt   

You're on the Home Run Gilr!!!   and I'm running fast right behind ya!!!   
Ps Ya like my TickerNice and Fancy eh? Took me HOURS to figure out how to post it    FUZZ Brain here!


----------



## Tjm

Good morning ladies, 
Hope you all had enjoyable nights, welcome Clark12 keeping my fingers crossed for your ER today, remember you only need one so don't get disheartened   

There seems to be many ladies here that have suffered heart rendering losses and yet have the strength and courage to try again. I hope all of us will be' blessed this time.  

I'm off to a football match today  (Juventus - Roma i have been living in Italy 15 years)   No I am not really into it but my DH is over the moon as its a big match (could be' the season decider) and obviously means I'm out the house and away from the computer although I do have internet on the phone argghhh.
Gotta ask has anyone tried any umm intimacy since ? Last night I had a non alcoholic Beer ( to get onto the swing as it were) and off to bed we went but I think after 10mins of no can't touch there, not like that, etc the moment had most definitely passed,   
Firewolf Do NOT pick up any heavy children no matter how cute they are you have to rest girl... And you're not back at "work" til tomorrow    yes We are  on the home run ( can we out run the   that's the question)
Re house hunting: been looking for a year buy can't find anything we like but at least I kill some time! 
how did you do the ticker? Gonna have to get me one of those.
Hi to everyone else, Sending you all loads of   . Cxx


----------



## Daysleeper

....you live in ITALY??!! How jealous am I, oh my god!


----------



## Tjm

Hi Daysleeper
Yep I decided to umm take a Holiday after finishing uni to see my 2 sisters who had come out the previous year and still here! As my dad says " bit of a long bloody holiday isn't it) 
Its not all its cracked up to be' apart from the weather, the food, the scenery   actually I do miss ole blighty sometimes. The brits humour can't be' beaten! 
How you doing today? Relaxing? 
Tjm


----------



## Daysleeper

My other half is at work all day and evening, I've found it a real effort to get up and get dressed, I've still not faced up to taking the dog for a walk but have managed to watch The Voice and eat a whole bag of Haribo!!! My poor dog, the guilt will set in soon enough and I'll drag myself off the sofa. I had to do my second pregnyl shot this morning, theres no point in symptom spotting until after my third on on Wednesday morning zzzz.

Do you think you'll be testing early?

L xx


----------



## Fizzybubbly

Tjm- sounds wonderful, I went to Italy for the first time last year and loved it. How did the house hunting go? Any luck? 

Firewolf- go careful looking after your nieces and nephews. Do your siblings know you're having treatment? 

Clarke- welcome. I went from 11 eggs to 3 embryos so I'm in a similar position but as everyone keeps saying, it only takes one. How did it go today for et?  

Kath- welcome, I'm getting stomach cramps too but again I'm on progestrone.

Daysleeper- I'm googling everything too, by the end of this I think I could sit an exam in ivf haha

Mrs ixy- how you feeling honey?

Afm- my stomach cramps seem worse today....I think my two embies are having a little party on there  
Back to work tomorrow so hopefully there'll be less googling.

Love to you all   

Xx


----------



## pinkpantha

Hello ladies,

Can I join your thread? am hoping for et tomorrow or wednesday..! so OTD is either 7th or 9th of may. 

am sat here in pyjamas studying at 3 in the afternoon - terrible! weather is so nice outside so maybe should go for a walk in a bit..so happy to have exams done soon and can focus on this a bit more.  

the pessaries are a bit yuck aren't they? prune juice is the way forward for te issues with them.

good luck and have a nice day xxx


----------



## Clarke12

hi everyone,

thank you all for the warm welcome i am still trying to catch up with who is where on thier cycle so 4give me if i get anything wrong   

ET went well this morning we had a long chat with the embriologist and actually 8 out of my 10 eggs fertilised but 6 of them had extra cells so were abnormal they said this could be due to more than 1 sperm fertilising the egg, the egg having more than one cell or extra dna or chromosomes. they said they could do things to prevent this next time if we chose that route. Anyway the 2 embies we did have were both 4 cells, one was a grade 1-2 and was looking very pretty   the other a grade 3-4 we decided we would have them both put back and i am now pupo!!!    test day 4th may  

hope all you lovely ladies get the good news we are all longing for, sending baby dust to you all


----------



## mrs_ixy

Hi ladies,

Hope you've all had nice weekends. I'm getting a bit fed up of the rubbish weather after March was so lovely! Oh well.

Kath - welcome. Really hope this is the cycle that works for you. It's so hard when there's such a lot riding on it, isn't it? 

Hi Fizzybubbly - yes, I remember you - I'm OK ta . Guessing your OTD is the same as mine then. My bloating from EC took until yesterday to go down as well! The bloating is really horrible. Cramping around this time could be a really good sign, you know. When I got a BFP I had very strong AF cramps around this time. It's so hard to tell, though, as I think the drugs can also cause that.

Tjm - wow, househunting as well as cycling - you are busy . I guess it's good to take your mind off things. Italy eh? Wow. Bit more glam than where I live. Hope you enjoyed the football match!

Clarke12 - welcome  I hope your transfer went well today. I have had 2 day transfers on all of my cycles. They do it quite a lot at my clinic and plenty of people get pregnant. I got pregnant on a 2dt first time, but miscarried. That was nothing to do with the fact that it was a 2dt, though. 

FireWolf - yes, my embie divided on the first go and did so very late to produce a rare form of identical twins that shared the same amniotic sac. I think only half these pregnancies are successful anyway so I suppose it was not meant to be. Totally understand your feelings re having to lift toddlers etc but there are plenty of women who get pregnant whilst looking after toddlers and lifting them and whatnot. If that didn't happen a lot of us wouldn't have brothers or sisters! So don't worry. Can understand your annoyance, though. I would be really anoyed too!

Pinkpanther - hello! What are you studying?

AFM - just feel like I am counting down the days at the moment, really. No symptoms at the moment. Very hard not to symptom spot and Google everything! My DH cooked a fish curry on Saturday, which was lovely (he's very good at that sort of things). Today I managed to spend £13 on granola and bread and things (I am obsessed with granola and muesli and bread!). Watched a bit of the London Marathon too. I ran it in 2007 and want to run it again. I have been rejected 4 times in a row and I only need to be rejected one more time to get a place! We are going to the Sundance film festival in London next Friday and Saturday so that will be a good distraction. 

xxx


----------



## pinkpantha

Hello ladies,

Lots of activity on here - nice to keep a track of.

Clarke12 -good luck with your et - i think you said it was today? im expecting mine tomorrow but poss wednesday...

Mrs Ixy big   for you. I am a training to be a GP..   i have all kinds of crappy coursework to submit around early may for a masters too so not much time to think about 2ww.. thought long and hard about early testing but decided not to as i know it will freak me out! 

Hope youre all grand.

Lots of


----------



## lil&#039; one

Hi ladies  
May I join you?
We had et yesterday, 2 3day embies transferred.
Have been feeling sore but have this week of work to recover.
Will try to catch up with where you all are....I see there is an old friend here too. 
My otd is 3 May    
Lil' one


----------



## Tjm

Good morning Ladies,

Hi and welcome Lil' one and Pinkpanther, wow studying at the same time as cycling that is a brave move 
Daysleeper, are you feeling any better today? ( did you take the dog for a walk?) I have to say that for the first 4 days I felt really tired, I think that after all the stress and drugs that you get pumped your body just kind of says, hold on a minute I want to rest. hopefully you feel a bit better.
Mrs Ixy, wow a marathon runner, you must be fit. I love sport as well ( its one of the hardest aspects to give up in this period) but am not a runner. 
Firewolf, how you doing honey? How was the baby sitting yesterday? hopefully not too stressful, I have to take my hat off to you, I love kids ( obviously) but 5, well thats simply courageous . Are they all young or are some of them able to help you out a bit? bet you were glad to get back at umm work were you?
hello to Fizzybubbly, Sofie82, Katht and Clark12, I have summed up below our due dates, hopefully they are all correct?

Me OTD 1st May
Firewolf OTD 30th April
Daysleeper OTD 2nd May
Fizzybubbly OTD 2nd May
Sophie82 OTD 4th May
Mrs Ixy OTD 2nd May
Katht OTD 4th May
Clark12 OTD 4th May 
Pinkpantha OTD 7th-9th May
'Lil one OTD 3rd May

AFM, had fun last night and DH was VERY happy as Juventus won 4-0!! got back late though so am a bit off balance today and had a flip out as I had very slight spotting, at day 9 isn't this a bit late? my sister in law works in a hospital here so undecided as to whether to get a blood test friday 27th/Monday 30th? what do you think am scared to test early but she said that a blood test would pick it up at that stage.... maybe I'm just scared to test fullstop. 
hope everyone is ok, best, Tjm. xxx


----------



## Tjm

Sorry just seen that Pinkcat has ALREADY done the list at the start of the thread, sorry brain is addled,  thank you Pinkcat.


----------



## lil&#039; one

Thanks for the welcome, TJM   
Spotting is always scary, whatever stage, are you 9 days past transfer or embies at 9 days?
I think if your OTD (HPT) is 1st May, than a couple of days early should pick up the hormones on betaHCG blood.  My clinic does blood at day 11 which is a real change from the usual 2ww.
Whatever you decide, the waiting is the worst, i am only at 1day past 3 day transfer and already feel slightly   .
Hi to everyone else, will endevour to learn about you all all time goes on.
Lil' one


----------



## pinkpantha

Hello,

Tjm glad you are having fun   difficult one with the blood test-does detect pretty early though..

Hello lil one!

Pink cat can you please add me thanks

Have a nice day


----------



## Tjm

Hi lil'one

I am 9dp3dt so friday would be 13dp3dt and Monday 16dp3dt. obviously Monday would pick up if I was pregnant but not sure about Friday? 
hi pinkpantha what made you chose GP? 
cheers Tjm. x


----------



## alig1972

Hi 

Can i join you please, I had my ET yesterday and my OTD is 5th May...
This is my 2nd cycle of ICSI and not feeling very positive at all     

Ali


----------



## nancec

Hello ladies,

Just found this thread on here, thought I'd join you - you had me lol with some of the stories, so glad it's not just me who feels a little  

I had 1 et on 19th April, testing on 1st May. I thought I was doing alright until I started work today, trying to focus on absolutely anything is a nightmare! I have done my IVF due date calculation (I will admit to looking at the due date for twins even though I just have the one wee embie!)  

I also have bloating and leg pains, and the treatment has left me with rather an attractive moustache and dry flaky skin on my forehead    What a catch eh! Luckily I have taken some time out from my modelling career..........    

Now I have to go into a meeting and pretend I've been doing work and sound like the professional woman I am.........yeah right! I'm not sure I can switch my brain off from the 'it's going to work, lets look for baby things........it's not going to work, it's fine we'll get through it' cycle I seem to have on a continuous loop in my mind. Luckily I work from home so no-one can see the pale, hairy, bloated slob on the other end of the phone   

   for you all.........it's great to have a place like this to let off steam, my DH thinks I'm going a bit mad! Perhaps he's right..... 

Nic
xxxx


----------



## Tjm

Hi 

Welcome Alig1972, its ok I think we are all a bit up and down.
Hi nancec, hairy eh? umm lovely, keep us updated on which is the best shaving foam   re calculation date, well you never know it could split into 2    
best, Tjm.x


----------



## TammyWynet

ladies, I am also in the   after a 14th IUI treatment on Saturday 21 April . My OTD will be Saturday 5 May. I have severe problems with my immune system which activates when a fertilized egg is implanting in the womb . The cells come and destroy it . I have been pregnant twice and miscarried. I did not know that I have this problem at that time. 
So now I am at home for the next two weeks. Am not allowed to do anything and need to avoid stress, vitamine C, sugar and salt. I use Prednisolon in a high dose 40mg per day and the Intralipids drips two in a week. Also I use aspirin and high dose of Omega 3 capsules and vitamine D. 
And now I am waiting and not trying to go crazy! This is only day 2. I must say this thread helps, I had a lot of grins and laughter when I read through it. Hopefully we can support each other and pick those up, who need picking up!
 to all of you lovely ladies


----------



## lynzb

Hi Ladies, Can i join? 

I have just jumped on the   today. Had a fab 5 day blast put back and consultant was very positive about this one taking, so fingers crossed she is right. 
Im not due back to clinic for test til 8th May due to the bank holiday but otherwise OTD is 5th May. xxx


----------



## Katht

Hi everyone!
Had a call from the embryologist yesterday we tried to take 2 embies to blasts but they didn't make it, so no frosties and back up plan!!  Feeling a bit low today hoping the other two are embedding nicely!!  Have lots of stomach cramps and a sl burning sensation around my uterus, it is this horrible progesterone support that plays havoc with your body!!  Also lots of spots feel like a teenager again I think the prednisolone can do that?!  Lots of newbies will try and keep up to date with everyone, not good with personals!  Take care Kath x


----------



## Fizzybubbly

I've just spent ages posting personals to you all only to lose it and lovely as you all are I can't be bothered to re do it, so here's a shortened version

Those ive already said hello, this means you have been waiting a while so you must be completely  

Those I haven't hello, yay for getting to here and you'll all be   soon too.

I'm   with the waiting and sympton spotting or just having progestrone side effects.....Think that somes it all up 

Love to you all   

Xx


----------



## mrs_ixy

Hello ladies

Hope you all had good Mondays (if Mondays can ever be good!).

Pinkpantha - gosh, I'm impressed that you're juggling that kind of hardcore study with IVF - I bet you're one strong lady. I guess it's quite a good distraction in a way. 

'lil one - hello, good to see you here, hope you're not going too crazy 

Tjm - well, I dunno if I would call myself a marathon runner as I have only run the one, but I do love it. I have run a lot of half marathons. I agree sport is one of the hardest things to give up during tx. It feels wrong to be doing nothing more than walking...I go a bit stir crazy. Sounds like a good match you saw! I used to watch a lot of football, not any more as too expensive. I don't think day 9 is too late for a bit of spotting. If it was me I would probably test on the 30th, not the 27th, but that is because I would want to know for sure I would not then question the result! But I am sure any HCG would be picked up by that stage.

Ali - welcome! Sending some positive vibes your way 

nancec - welcome! I feel IVF turns me into a frumpy and seive-headed wreck of a woman so I don't think you are alone in your feelings!

Tammy - hi - I really hope this is the cycle for you. Sounds like your clinic has put you on  really tailored programme.

Lynz - good luck to you, sounds very positive.

Kath - so sorry you didn't get any blasts to freeze. I read that most couples do not get anything to freeze. Focus on the 2 you have inside you and give them lots of positive vibes 

Fizzybubbly - I too am going mad...

AFM - had some major AF-type cramps last night. They woke me up and lasted for 7 minutes (I timed them, I am that sad). I had this on my BFP cycle, but not on my BFN, but I am trying not to get excited. I'm not using cyclogest - I had HCG injections. Perhaps it's those, or perhaps it's a good thing, I really don't more. I had quite a few cramps on our BFP cycle so I hope I get some more.

Love to all xxx


----------



## Tjm

Hi,

sorry girls but freaking our here, I have had light bleeding from early this morning, this can't be normal right? help.. anyone had this before and still had a BFP?
thanks Tjm


----------



## Fizzybubbly

Tjm - I've never done this before but from what ive read it could be implantation bleeding  Xx


----------



## lil&#039; one

TJM these drugs do funny things to your body.
 it settles down for you, try to have a restful night.
Lil' one


----------



## Mr &amp; Mrs Bubble

Hey Ladies - 
PLEASE MAY I JOIN OTD 1st MAY

Soo, I have a confession ..... I was adamant I would NOT join a 2ww thread, not for any other reason than I was determined NOT to fixate and spend endless hours debating with every twinge wave of nausea of booby pain and that I would 100% pleasantly suprised when OTD turned up (I've practised my best ...''ooh is that the date'' suprised face in the mirror and everything  ) well 7 days past ET and here I am, today I ordered pregnancy tests ready for this weekends delivery and have already ordered my hubby to lock the little evil pee sticks away somewhere far away (likely the greenhouse) untill May 1st. I also KNOW that for me guesstimating if I'm with hitchhiker or not is pointless the pessaries are giving me EVERYTHING that I would expect, Humungous sore bazumas, ocaasional light headedness and mild nausea and emotional wibbles, if I bet everything on these symptoms then I was pregnant before ET even happened  So instead I'm just here because I spent 4 hours today staring at the 2ww section as if I expected a message from the universe to appear and tell me I'm either pregnant or not pregnant 7 days ahead of schedule ! I offically need help I am becoming a pessary induced hormonal vegetable 

HELP


----------



## Tjm

Well hello there bubbles85, 
you are most welcome to join the 2WW crazy party. nearly everyone here is already certified and those that aren't.... well its only a matter of days    
looks like you have the same test date as me although I think that I will be doing a blood test the 30th just to keep firewolf company of course and nothing to do with the fact this is driving me  .
cheer, Tjm.x


----------



## Mr &amp; Mrs Bubble

lol I don't blame you I have seriously considered ringing the clinic and asking for one but then what if it's too soon ?? *bites nails*

Thanks for the welcome, I'm reading back, think theres a few ''faces '' I recognise from other threads so will try and catch up with everyones story so far sorry for the lack of personals for now xxx


----------



## bettygrace

Another crazy lady wants to join in......ET was on 20th, OTD 2nd May. Can I join?


----------



## Tjm

Hi bettygrace
welcome, is this your first time?


----------



## Daysleeper

Tjm, bleeding? Still there?....


----------



## Tjm

Hi Daysleeper, 
yes unfortunately its still there ( brown) and have cramps dowm my legs, really don't know what to think and am really really trying not to be negative. 
So just watching loads and loads of crap on tv which of course tonight seems to be all about pregnancies ahhh. hohum  
How are you now? feeling any better?
Tjm. xx


----------



## FireWolf

Wow...this thread has just taken wings!!

...All Day   Crazy Ladies      Welcome everyone   . will do personals soon. 

Now my wee Tjm, how are things hon? How is the bleeding? It could easily be implantation bleeding. What colour is it? How much have you had etc, has it stopped? Firewolf is bringing The   Knicker Police   to your door!

Delighted you are going to keep me company on my OTD my Dear   

Please let me know how you are doing...otherwise I'll be worried about ya and not sleep!!


----------



## FireWolf

Whhhheewwww BROWN!!

That's what the   Knicker Police   her were HOPING you'd say!!

Whoop Whoop     DEFO Implantation Hon, probably happened a few days ago...hence the brown...so right on time for an implantation bleed!!

It's looking REALLY good for you sweetheart.......REALLY GOOD


----------



## Tjm

hey there Firewolf, how are you? all ok yesterday?
thank you honey its great to here there may be a good side to this.. umm the knicker    you know my degree is in psycology... I think I can help you    
It started at 13.00 and hasn't stopped but its not heavy a slip is enough.
re: OTD didn't think I'd let you test on your own did ya?  
Tjm. x


----------



## pinkpantha

hello!

TJM - like the variety of things we see, continuity of care way better than in the hospital - i like getting to know my patients   and was fed up with all the crazy hours of hospital medicine...ironically i was once a trainee in obstetrics and gynaecology and did a stint in the ivf unit at the hammersmith  

ciao for now x


----------



## FireWolf

Good Good all sounds good   

How is everything else with you? Any other signs or anything?

yesterday was a bit Manic! Minding all those kiddies...I swear I was looking at my Belly.....Going Holy Crappola!!    What is I have 3 of those wee Monsters in there   ..........I couldn't resisted lifting as fat squeezie arms begged to be picked up and cuddled..... HOW could you resist that  

I ended up though later with a MOTHER Fker of a headache!! never get them, it was awful shooting down into my eye, my ear and even my TEETH were sore!! Eventually got rid of it by just going to bed, then woke up because my (.)(.) were SO sore!!

So MAYBE...if it's not the drugs I can take that as a 'symptom'...at Last eh  

Headache back, so off to bed now......Oh had to laugh....thought of you as I strolled into work at eerrrmm 1pm.........went and get my hair done at 3pm, then back in the office until after 7pm! Will have to be more 'Normal' hours though tomorrow as I'm not alone in the office.

Sleep tight everyone, hoping all our Embies snuggling in tight  

FireWolfxxx


----------



## Tjm

hi,
well felt really dizzy today but hard to fall over when I'm sat on my steadily growing ass all day!
sorry about the headache that can be a ***** especially as can't take anything apart from aspirin, sleep well you have to actually work tomorrow.  
wow pinkpantha you did a stunt in IVF so you can take us all step by step through the process' eh? 
its really nice to hear that some people out there care enough about the patients to make an important choice like that.. 
see ya. x


----------



## benbeculagirl

Hi Guys - hoping I can jump on this thread too.  This is my first FET after 1st failed IVF in Jan.  Only had two blast frosties and only one survived thaw.  ET was fri 20th, OTD May 4th.

Bubbles - I'm impressed you held out so long.  I also promised myself I would be calm about this Tx and not join the 2WW thread.  3 days later and here I am, driving myself       with very weird dreams and lots of odd thoughts popping randomly into my head.  Back to work tomorrow though so that should hopefully sort things out a bit.

No real side effects, just boobs feel a little bigger than normal and occ sore twinges, all prob from the pessaries as I had these before ET 

Hi to everyone, hope you are all well and coping with the wait

Ail xx


----------



## lil&#039; one

Morning lovely ladies   
How is everyone this morning, i have to say, i too was 'absolutely not' joining a 2ww thread either.  But here we all are.....
TJM - how are things this morning?   
Firewolf - how's the headache - me too, blaming the cyclogest - joyful that stuff is   
Bettygrace, Benbecula, Tammy & Bubble - welcome aboard the    train
Kath T, the best place for the embies is inside you, the embryologist told us it's a real stress test for them to try to develop to blast outside of the body, so    they are snuggling nice and comfy
Mrs Ixy - hello again   
Hi to everyone else, what a lovely bubbly thread we are!   
AFM not sleeping that well, think it's the steroids? Phoned the clinic yesterday to ask re having a filling and also re pessaries - if you pop to loo about an hour after you do seem to lose some, is this a problem or is an hour ok? I am trying to be still for an hour after if i can - so sorry for TMI over your breakfast ladies!
Expecting a call from the embryologist today as we have 8 little embies which we are trying to take to blast and freeze - hand on little ones!!  
Lil' one


----------



## TammyWynet

Hi ladies, 
Here is   day 3 for me. Yes I keep score ! Lil one, if you are talking about the Progesterone capsules, I use them too. I bring them in (as far as I can) and I lay in my bed for another 10 minutes. ( I can because I am at home, I know) and I do not go to the loo for at least an hour and half. That is usually enough time. After this time I see nothing in toilet, so I know that my body must have absorbed the capsules. 

Have a good one all, sending you all lot's of


----------



## Tjm

good morning Ladies

welcome bebeculagirl  
Lil' one, fingers crossed for your embies today. as for the pessaries, don't ya just luv em...  I haven't had too many problems with them but if it comes out my clinic told me just to use another one as there would be no side effects, obviously check with your clinic as they are all different.  
Afm, still getting a little spotting although much much less, almost stopped. so hopefully that is a good sign!?!.
Hi to everyone else, hope its been a good start to the week for all of you,
sending you all lots and lots of

best, Tjm


----------



## FireWolf

Good Afternoon   er Ladies  

How are we all today?

lil' one, that's great that you have potentially 8 Blasts!! Wow   will think and pray for those little fighters today!
Kath T, Those wee embies will snuggle in just fine, warm and cosy inside Mommy is a good place to be  
benbuculagirl, you have the same symptoms as me ..nothing but the Big Boobies!! My DP is LOVING them!
TammyWynet, I see this is your 14th IUI, I take my hat off to you, you must be very strong, please hoefully this will be your last Fingers Crossed!
Pinkpantha, great to have a Doc on board!! Best of luck to you hon!
Daysleeper, how are you doing hon? Hanging in there on the   train?
BettyGrace, Welcome Hon, jump right on in on the   train!!
Bubble85, Welcome to you too. I'm a first timer on this 2WW thread, so looking forward to your words of wisdom!
Fizzybubbly, How are things with you hon?
Tjm, Delighted to hear the spotting has stopped!! I would think thats a VERY positive sign........Most definitely VERY positive!!   How were you last night? All well?

AFM, well today I'm 8dp5dt. I am SO itching to test!! I have a total of 8 Hpt's at home!! They are all from my last time though, as my twinies were loathe to leave me   so my Hcg levels stayed risen for ages, so I had to test every second day, and report to the Early Pregnancy Unit, I'm tempted to just throw them out, wondering if they are bad Karma   , maybe I should?
Anyway...symptom spotting.......  Knicker Police   have failed to find any traces of implantation bleeding, so since my AF was due yesterday, I'm now hoping they won't find any spotting (Yes, Ms Shinky Tjm, you can Officially Lock me up for talking & personalsizing MY Knicker Police       ) Not that AF should arrived anyway, until I stop all drugs, (.)(.)'s were again quite tender and sore DP says they have grown   , still getting headaches and toothaches, in fact ALL my teeth are sore, think I've been grinding them   in my sleep!

How is everyone else doing?


Oh Tjm hon....Guess What? I'm actually IN work Teehee!!

FireWolfxx


----------



## Tjm

Firewolf, Are you seriously trying to intimate that you are doing some work or rather that you are just AT work?

you have 8 hpts? OMG how do you resist?, the only reason I have resisited is because I still haven't bought one. I don't think it is bad Karma honey, if anything I think your angels will be helping you.
still another 6 days to go... too early yet, now the weekend, thats another story....
for your headaches, are you drinking enough water? if your teeth are hurting you could well be clenching your teeth whilst sleeping, you have a horse right? well don't you use a "bit" ( not sure if thats right) to stop them biting?....... only joking     
Anyone else at home today? any symptoms for anyone?
Afm I am going to have a pedicure, just to get out the house you understand, its a horrible rainy day today and sick of sitting on my ass watching tv. 
speak to you later. Tjm x


----------



## bettygrace

Hello 

AFM - I'm at home...."working"

A few AF style cramps yesterday and today (4dp3dt) - do you count the day of transfer or not?. Very brief cramps though. You know the ones that come and go and then you think, did I imagine that?

Sore boobs, but I had that before ET, and today is much less than the last few days, which I suspect is the drugs going out of my system? They look a bit bigger too, but so does the rest of me, so hard to tell!


----------



## FireWolf

Tjm You NEVER fail to craic me up  

You are so right, here I am at 'work'.....ya know what I'm doing don't you?? Yep surfing...everything and anything!! Even goggled prams for Triplets! God it's worse I'm getting!!

Yes, I have a Horse (aka MY BABY   )and yes yes..it's a bit! Lol!! maybe I'll borrow one of his alright..might be an idea  ..will scare the life out of DP....who I'm trying to keep at arms length with my Big (.) (.)'s  

Good for you Girl going for your pedicure..it's so nice to do something nice for ourselves isn't it? I went and got my hair done yesterday, wouldn't normally on a Monday..but sure heh Feck it!

Hi Bettygrace, at your stage I would thing af type cramps sound very good   sweetie...so hold on in there!!

AFM...well can't believe it but since my last post a few hours ago.......AF Cramps have arrived   The  Knicker Police   were on High Alert.............and with a magnifying glass found a few pin head type spots   what do you think? To late now for implantation I think?   I'm d8p5dt Today..............

Bettygrace , if you find out the answer to your question re when to start counting please let me know.

FireWolfxxx


----------



## nancec

ello ladies,

you certainly do cheer a girl up  

FireWolf, I think I'm in the same position as you...... since lunch time I've had AF cramps and leg pains (I've had leg pains most days but a little worse today). I'm d8p4dt, so this is the time to be on the lookout for implantation bleeding? And keeping positive that implantation bleeding is all it is?    

Little question for any of you lovely ladies who have been treating yourselves (and quite rightly so   ) - I NEED to go and get my hair done, I know that peroxide in the blonde is bad but is there anything else to watch out for? Is waxing alright? (eyebrows, and possibly moustache!)

bettygrace - you work from home aswell? it's a hard life eh, I have moved my office from the study onto my bed so that I can be a little more comfortable. I just need to try not to put on the tv!

The pessaries are great aren't they!    I had to go to the loo just over an hour after taking one last night and it seemed fine. I try and make it a minimum of 30 mins lying in bed after taking them (sometimes more if I can get away with it - especially in the morning.

Good luck to the ladies who are studying, fantastic. I'll be looking to start another open uni course shortly, although I am glad it isn't now - I just read this mail back and realised I had missed out words! Could that be another symptom      perhaps I should stop work for the day...... 

happy thoughts and positivity for you all!  
xxx


----------



## Tjm

Hi Ladies

well I ET is ground zero (day 0) right or you would be counting ET twice... if you get what I mean?
Bettygrace, I think the cramps are a good sign as I think that implantation takes place between day 3 and 5.  
Firewolf and nancec  if you are too late for implantation bleeding than I (10dp3dt) am up the creek without a paddle    but I am positive today and so that is not going to happen.. and just to be sure I have sent me clinic an email so will let you know what they say about it.  
regarding beauty treatments, I'm no expert but can't see how waxing would have an affect unless its really really painful and you somehow contract you stomach muscles?!?  have to admit that int he end got my nails done to as otherwise the nailvanish would of been different   
Talking about big (.)(.)'s yes my DH latest complaint is the only benefit of the drugs goes to waste as he can't touch them as they are too sore   
UMMM Not admitting that I also looked but have you seen the price of pushchairs for triplets!!!! OMG exaggerated.
Pinkpantha, make us proud, are you managing to study? 
Mrs Ixy how are the cramps?
Hope everyone else is ok and not going too  
best, Tjm. x


----------



## lil&#039; one

Afternoon   
TJM - glad the spotting has stopped, this seems a good sign to me too   
Nancec - re the 'beautification' - i was due for a waxing and some IPL.  I have cancelled both for now, because i'm one of the 'what if....' girls, i was also due to have a filling on Thursday, the clinic have told me to wait. 
Firewolf - cramps can defo be a good sign   
AFM my (.)(.) don't look any different   , i can only wish......   Have a slightly crampy feeling today, but i know this is all in my mind as they will only be blasts today, need to chill a little....  
Lil' one


----------



## Katht

Hi everyone you are making me chuckle!!  My cramps seem a little better today not sure if that is a good sign or not!  I should have learnt by now not to symptom spot!!  7dp3dt today so hoping my little embies have snuggled in!!  Hope everyone else doing OK. Kath x


----------



## FireWolf

Oh Girls I think it may be all over for me    

AF pains have stopped, but I just went to the Loo ***********TMI WARNING*********** and well have been slightly constipated   of late, but suddenly I could defo go.sorry really TMI here, but I wiped the back passgae and to my surprise found bright red blood   I then looked down the toliet bowl........   there was a LOT    , when I wiped my front passgae, it was very dry no blood no nothing......so now I don't know...was it possibly the bleed from a hemerode that burst?........or was it AF?? I have to say if it WAS af it ws the weirdest beginning of AF I've ever had     ...but I HAVE been feeling AF'ie all day     

I think it's over for me girls    I can't believe I didn't even get to test date  .....Is there still hope?


----------



## Mr &amp; Mrs Bubble

Hey Ladies! been out and about today hence lack of posts, what s uber busy thread this is though !   makes my head  

Katht - Good to see you here too chicken! sending lots and lots of   and     for you chicken! cannot believe you're 7 dpt already!   where is time going??

Lil One - I found it helpfull to look at what would be happening each day in their development it helped me not get too ahead of myself the first week (this 2nd week howver I'm screwed  )

Tjm- am hoping for you sweetie with every fibre of my little brain!

Nanec - Our clinic said hairdressers was fine if that helps BUT you can always ring your own you need to be happy   when is your OTD ? 

Firewolf - Am hoping for you chicken, I had a friends very VERY recently discover she was 7 months pregnant despite a period every month so hope that your spotting is nothing to worry about sending oodles of hugs for you, hope you're getting some rest in inbetween studying and working, you must have the stamina of wonderwoman  

Benbecula girl - hope that the 2ww flies for you hun!  

AFM - Struggling today, the pessarie side effects are really starting to get to me  , have had a couple of quite severe waves of nausea and lightheadedness today (my mum was a little concerned as I apparently turned white) our embie is 11 days old so 8dp3dt  the side effects are so cruel as they really imitate early pregnancy and it's soo hard to not get my hopes up or read anthing into symptoms starting to appear xx


----------



## Mr &amp; Mrs Bubble

Firewolf - From your description alone it sounds QUITE possible it was a haemeroide bursting (funily enough I have had exactly the same thing today) but after panic and  futher investigation (wiping) it was deffinately a bum bleed  

 this is the same for you!


----------



## lil&#039; one

Firewolf, i think you need to investigate where this came from, 
I (thankfully) haven't had the lovely haemmorhoids, but i am a medical bod and believe me even a little blood looks like a lot!!
  
Lil' one


----------



## Tjm

Firewolf ..... Definitely sounds like bum bleed to me!!!


----------



## FireWolf

Thanks Bubble & Lil one & Tjm


----------



## Katht

Firewolf it definately sounds like haemarrhoids to me! I have them and the progesterone is making them engorged sorry if TMI!!!  I am also on clexane which won't help.  Also makes your back passage a bit itchy.  When would your AF be due as I think you are still a bit early aren't you?  Hoping everything is alright.  I think I worked out my days post embryo transfer wrong?  It will be a week on Thursday I had 3 day embryos put back perhaps someone can help me work it out?! Kath x


----------



## Mr &amp; Mrs Bubble

Kath - I make it you are 5dp3dt?


----------



## Daysleeper

Guys I have been ravenously (and I mean ravenously) hungry all day, tummy rumbling all day - had my whole lunch by 10.30 so needed to buy another one at lunchtime, then had to buy a chocolate bar for the bus home!! I'm nae big (thank no hormones for that) so this is quite wierd for me. Anyone else like this!! I've also been weeing ALL day. Side effects of Pregnyl? Side effects can kiss my ****!!!!

L xx


----------



## Tjm

Daysleeper I like it, Yep I have to say that usually I eat really healthy ( yep I'm one of those salad junkies, 5 meals a day very little sweet stuff) but not at the moment, give me any crap, pizza, icecream, bars of chocolate, crisps, biscuits and I'm a happy girl. no wonder my ass is growing rapidly I can only hope that this weird taste thing changes and before I can't fit into any clothes anymore!!!


----------



## Fizzybubbly

Evening ladies 

Just been catching up on people's posts to find out what's going in the hatchery (this is what my dh calls it on account of we're all battery hens gong to the clinic for egg collection...yep he's   )

I've had no implantation bleeding at all, I've been looking out for it everyday but I've read only 50% of women get it. 

Other than that I have every symptom going or every side effect of progestone. I'm cream crackered today as have been anyway but I woke up at 4am this and couldn't get back to sleep. 

  Love and   to you all 

Xx


----------



## Tjm

Firewolf, update honey? all ok?


----------



## Tjm

Fizzybubbly, Forgot to ask before your Dh is in a band?!? What music?


----------



## nancec

Firewolf - tmi warning - i've had exactly the same symptoms, hadn't been to the loo for a while, slightly itchy at times then HAD to go, literally had to stop mid conversation. slightly loose movement and blood from the back passage. i had to check it, but it definately wasn't AF. Stay positive  huni  

my OTD is 1st May - still a week away? surely not  

fizzybubbly - thatchery..... i like it!!   

daysleeper, tjm - i am already bursting out of my 'fat' jeans, and living in trackies    i had great plans of eating healthy but i am starving for junk! i drink a glass of pineapple juice a day, thats about as healthy as it gets!  

'lil onr, tjm, bubble85 - yeah, i think it was the contracting of the stomach muscles i was thinking about with either waxing or leaning back to get your hair washed. crazy the things you think of.

hope the crazy crew are all good    
xxxxx


----------



## FireWolf

Oh Girls... what a lovely lovely Bunch you lot are   I'm cracking up at 'The Hatchery'   

I am fascinated to read that some of you seem to have experienced something similar to me!!Nanec...you describe EXACTLY what I think may have happend to me    

After I posted that I left the Office and was walking down the road..when I bumped into my best Friends Hubbie...he knows I'm on the 2ww (they recently went through the same thing & now have their gorgeous Boy!) He asked me how I was...and I just burst out crying, said sorry and walked/ran off!! I practically ran all the way home, got home jumped into my PJ's, climbed into bed, cried my eyes out...got a text from a friend (we;ve been appointed to look after her dog when she goes into labor) that her waters had broke and she was going straight in! I was Happy for her...but God Life can be a B*tch with timing eh

So.......since the 'Loo incident' nothing   Nada   Zilch   I'm VERY quietly Praying      

I just really want to say THANK YOU Girls SO much for your support at a time I really needed it    ..Please God now everything will settle?

FireWolfxxx


----------



## benbeculagirl

Hey everyone, hows the moods?

Love the idea of the Hatchery - DH also having a good giggle at it so think a phrase may have been coined in this household 

Well I've been a wee bit all over the place today too.  News on ** saying a friend was now expecting her second baby since we started to investigate our infertility, had to have a little weep.  Know I should be happy and I am but some days it just doesn't work.  FIREWOLF, what a day for you, hope your friend has a good birth and fingers crossed for you too.

Also first day back at work today - an easy in as it was a course.  No twinges all day but once I got home and logged in on here they all seemed to be flooding in - could it be sympathetic twinges  .  Still large boobs too and though I thought the day easy I immediately had a doze on the sofa.  Off to bed now too

night all


----------



## Tjm

Firewolf you poor thing, it can all be' so stressful, try to relax and have a good sleep and tomorrow is another day, the fact that you've had nothing since seems to confirm the bum bleed. So positive thoughts please.  
Good night everyone  wishing you all fabulous sweet dreams. 
Tjm. Xxx


----------



## nancec

Morning ladies,

Anyone else having rough sleeps? I've been up since before 6, and never went to sleep til after 12 which isn't like me - I usually like a good kip  

Firewolf, how you doing today? glad you seem a little more positive   and benbeculagirl - nice to hear we are all still aboard the   train with the hormones! I haven't cried infront of anyone yet, but a few times I've been close. And finding out people are pregnant, I still find that quite tough - I know I should be happy but I find it quite hard. nasty b*tch that I am!! And a friend had a baby boy last week and took a name my HB and I had picked, silly I know as we don't know we're pg never mind boy or girl but it was a name we loved and hadn't heard used a lot. They never knew we had thought of the name though so can't exactly blame them.......

Anyone been a bit snappy with the OH? I bit my DH's head off this morning when he tried to move the duvet! Lucky I didn't have a weapon or I may have caused an injury!!     

Have a good day - another day closer    
xxxx


----------



## lil&#039; one

Morning ladies    Hope you all had a restful night
Nancec - i am not sleeping either   , i am taking steroids, i think it may be that...........and perhaps the lack of exercise?
Benbeculagirl - back at work   , oh well at least it will keep you busy....
Firewolf - glad things have settled   lots of water!
AFM just spoke with the embryologist, he said they looked in on the embies yesterday, and they were developing but hadn't got to blast, they'll check them again today and will let us know.
Am feeling a bit odd, but perhaps that's just me, i think it will be good for me to get back to work and some form of normality   
Have a good day, ladies
Lil' one


----------



## Tjm

Good mornng,  

Nanec and Lil' one sorry to hear you aren't sleeping very well    the hormones play funny tricks on us.
Hoping that your beautiful embies will get stronger each minute and develop just right.
Hope everyone else is ok, its holiday today in Italy and a beautiful sunny day ( after 2 weeks of rain well needed!) so going out with DH which is good as I am still spotting so hoping this will take my mind off things, Its not looking too good but will still keep hoping and try to be positive 'til next week.
Take care all. big   
Tjm. xxx


----------



## lil&#039; one

TJM spotting isn't a bad sign, you read all the time re ladies who have spotting, and more, then develop their BFP....
Keep the faith!!
Have a great day
Lil' one


----------



## Mistygal

Hi Girls

Hope you don't mind if I join in? It's my 3rd ICSI and I haven't posted as much on FF this time - but now I am 2dp5dt I am going   

Decided I was cheerful this morning and then was crying 10 mins later!    

Benbecula girl is work helping or hindering? It's my first day 'back' today but working from home today - in the office tomorrow. Not feeling vast amounts of enthusiasm for work I must admit   

Hope everyone gets more sleep soon!!

love mistygal x

ps my otd is 02/05/12


----------



## Laura1987

Hi ladies can I please join? I had my transfer today we have 1 blast 4ab just   it sticks eeekkkkk my OTC is 6th may xxx


----------



## lil&#039; one

Welcome aboard Misty & Laura   
AFM a bit of a down turn: the embryologist just called to say that none of the remaining 8 embies made it to blast   .  He reassured me that this was normal, and not a reflection on the ones which were put back.....still can't help feeling a little sad......i was foolishly hoping we would have loads of great blastos for the future.....
Still, onwards and upwards,
Lil' one


----------



## Mistygal

Hi lil one  

Thanks for welcome   I am in same position as you as the clinic let my remaining embies go to day 6 but were still not good enough to freeze.

I have had the same in my previous cycles but still got my hopes up   

Good point is at least we know they chose the right one to put inside. You have the best 'lil 'lil one snuggling in now     

Welcome Laura!! 

Mistgal x


----------



## lynzb

Hey Laura, congrats on being PUPO.

I havnt been back on here since joining so forgive me for lack of personals.

Im currently 2dp5dt with a blast grade 5aa but already I have really felt like this round has failed. Yesterday i had bleeding/ spotting and today i woke up by strong AF pains that have lasted the day, although not so strong. Too early for implantation pains so not holding out hope of any embie wanting to stick around in a gripey uterus. (sorry, am feeling totally miserable and tearful today   )

How has everyone else been? xxx


----------



## benbeculagirl

Hey

Welcome Mistygal and Laura - congrats on being PUPO.

Mistygal - I find that work takes my mind off things (however am a dental nurse and find that occ my dentist has to ask me once or twice for things as my mind has wandered away to my belly!!!)  Also think they might be getting suspicious as I'm standing about 5 miles away any time they take an x-ray 

Lil one    - they will have put the best looking ones back anyway, so try to keep   

Lynz - could it be just your bodies reaction to the progesterone??  Or things just settling down.  I know you can get a little spotting from irritation of the emb being placed.  Sending loads of     your way

Nancec I'm going the other way - doze constantly then have trouble getting off to sleep, but once off sleep like a log and having very weird and wonderful dreams

TJM - hope you had a lovely day out

AFM - nothing to report, a bit weary after work today so off to snooze whilst DH makes risotto.  A pregnant friend of mine had a dream last night that she was at a midwife appt and I was before her in the queue.  Am hoping shes psychic 

Hi everyone else, hope you're surviving


----------



## TammyWynet

Hi ladies !
Welcome Mistygal and Laura, please join us ! 

TJM, I send you some     and hope this was all part of the implanting. Good that you went out. Some extra vitamine D is always useful! Hope you are feeling better now !

Lil one, how many did you have put back? One or two? I completely understand your devastation about the other embies. You always hope that you can create extra changes for as this is not the one. So now this one does need to stick and become your baby !

Lynzb, so sorry to hear that you have seeing the first signs of your period . Do you still feel like that or did it stop? Is it really to early for implant? I know they say that implantation is on day 6/day7 but I have read about women who are earlier than that. I keep my fingers crossed for you!

Nancec, I too sleep horribly. I am tired all day long and go to bed at around 22.00 hours and am wide awake at 05.30 or 06.00 hours. I keep myself in bed for a couple of hours more, doing meditation and visualisation and get up at about 08.00 hours. I use Progesterone capsules and I am on the Prednisolon 40mg. So I guess it must be that for me. 

Further I am doing fine. Apart from the bad sleeping and tiredness I feel kind of ok. Due to my immune problems I notice things in my body every day. I stay at home I do not work but tomorrow I can get out to Germany to have my bloodtest to see if the numbers are still ok and my   NKcells and other horrible   soldier cells keep quiet this time due to the double dose of drugs. I look forward going out of the house but I am a bit afraid of the result of the test. The doctor needs a couple of days to complete it. 

I try to keep positive and relax as much as I can. Too bad I cannot open a little hatch and peak in at what happens there at the moment 

Have a good one ladies and I keep my fingers crossed for everyone!


----------



## Fizzybubbly

Hello hatchery (we even have a dance)

Lynzb-   . Stay positive, everyone and every cycle is different and we've been pumping all sorts of drugs into us so anything can happen. 

Laura/mistygal - woohoo for being pupo, welcome to the hatchery 

Lilone- I didn't have any either, it just means all the good stuff went into the embies we ave inside us

Tammy- re having a hatch I have just said that myself but asked for a window 

Tjm- my dh has not just set it up so no gigs played yetanf he won't let me listen.. It's indie/pop/rock sort of thing I think.

Nancec- I'm not having any problems going to sleep but I'm waking up at 3am or 5am etc. I'm cream crackered.

Benbeccula- how's it going being back at work? I'm finding it better than I was off last week as at least I'm seeing people I was starting to get very  

Firewolf-   to you darling, but hopefully you're friend pregnant state has rubbed off on you 

Daysleeper- I think the icon you found of the fat bum was taken of me.. I can't stop pigging out. I don't think it's a symptom I just think its me using it as an excuse 

Bubble - glad my idiot hubby has made you laugh. He does make me laugh too, he was sticking a pee pot on his head and tryin o connect himself to the heart monitor when we were in the clinic for et 

Kath- it sounds like we had ec on the same day but I had et 1 day earlier , hope your ok today 

Right hopefully I have everyone. I love you all as you're so very supportive at a time I really need it.

Afm  - no change really, still loads of symptoms/loads of side effects. I'm incredibly tired today and I've had some bizarre dreams 

Xxxxxxx


----------



## Tjm

Good evening you gorgeous crazy chicks,  

How are you all? welcome Misty and Laura, as you can see this is a very busy hatchery  
Fizzybubbly, he won't let you listen... umm could even be a beegees cover band and he hasn't got the courage to tell you.   
Daysleeper, still pigging out?    absolutely love that icon
Lil'one sorry to here about the embies but rest assured they put the best back.
Lynzb, sounds like a bleed from the actual process, my clinic warned me it could happen so it is possible.
Tammy, you live in Germany? 
Firewolf, how you doing honey?
Afm, settled down again but not quite stopped my clinic said I quote " can be pretty normal, have patience til next week"  so there you go absolutely no idea what to think. oh well surrounding myself with positive thoughts   
Hi to Sophie, Mrs Ixy, Katht, Clark, Pinkpantha, Alig, benbeculagirl, nancec, bettygrace and bubble think I have everyone,
best, Tjm. xxx


----------



## Fizzybubbly

Haha tjm, after having two operations down below (reversal and ssr) hell have the voice for it. I've read some where that 50% of women get implantation bleeding. Why is mother nature so cured to keep us waiting this way. I also read (I think I've mentioned I'm googling a lot) that before pregnancy tests women would wait for 3 missed periods before declaring themselves pregnant... Can you imagine that... We don't know we're born really 

Dh is out at rehearsals again.... I wish he'd go out when there's decent tv on.. Wednesday are the worse night of the week for tv

Xx


----------



## pinkpantha

Lol at fizzybubbly's comment re DH going out when crap telly on...even sky is a bit lame on a Wednesday..why do a,k the good series finish o quickly? (and after I have done my exam  

Xx


----------



## Fizzybubbly

Woohoo for doing your exam .. Am I right that you had et today as well? I've looked and can't find a smiley thingy for someone bowing down... You're my hero.
I'm currently sat watching a grand design episode tht I think I've seen 3 times now 

Xx


----------



## Fizzybubbly

Btw has anyone got spots come? I usually get when af is due, is this a symptom or side effect too? 
X


----------



## pinkpantha

Yes fizzy, I don't do things by half  

Joked with dh when we first consulted in feb that et would be on the day of my exam!

Now at home waiting for a takeaway..chilled after accupuncture post et..

X


----------



## Tjm

Pinkpantha you had an exam and ET today? OMG you are seriously cool!
how did it go? passed both with flying colours not doubt....
Fizzybubbly... yep spots last week but they have gone now.


----------



## Fizzybubbly

Hopefully that's ok, it's also probably down to he crap I've been eating... I need to get back to healthy

Pinkpantha - soooo much respect. I had et, had a patisserie Valerie gateaux (i had one after ec too...love the black forest gateaux) and went to bed to watch a funny film... You did an exam. My hero 

Xx


----------



## peony7

Hello Ladies

can I join please?

I'm a resident 'skulker' on FF but I'm taking the plunge to post as it would be nice to have some support in the 2WW. I've been through the 2WW before and I can't say it gets any easier! In my last cycle I felt like I did everything (vitamins, organic food, no sugar, lots of protein, visualisation, relaxation, limited exercise to walking only...............the list goes on!). 

This cycle ET was 20/04......no signs of anything so far, just side effects of the medications (Prednisolon is making my sleep terrible and I've got lots of bruises from the clexane!). But as you ladies know its the emotional strain that's that worst  

Wish you all the best of luck


----------



## Fizzybubbly

Welcome peony, I hope it's your time.  

As dh is out I'm off to bed with two males heehee, they're called Wallace and gromit, have white fur and black noses and give excellent dh replacement cuddles. In fact gromit has his head resting on my leg.

Xxx


----------



## Tjm

Hi Peoney, welcome, I believe its easier to face this trial with other women going through the same thing, I have found the ladies wonderful on this thread, everyone has a different story to bring here but all united with the same goal. 
And.......
it helps that everyones a bit     here   ( um Fizzy...)
well I used to be fit and healthy but about 11 days ago an alien took over my body and has FORCED me to eat loads and loads of crap  
when's you OTD?
best Tjm


----------



## nancec

aaaaarrrrrrggggghhhhhhh!!!!!!!! 

Sorry, I just have to let off steam!!! I am so crabit today, bear with a sore head doesn't even begin to cover it. If I hear the same song coming from my neighbours stereo one more time I'm going to go in and destroy the blasted thing!   'I believe in a thing called love' on loop........
hormones or just a severe lack of tolerability today?   

And tv - I moaned cause my DH wanted to watch the footy last night, and tonight I've actually chose to watch footy while I'm working...       

night ladies, sorry - more personal note tomorrow, just needed a virtual scream. 
sweet dreams
xxxxx


----------



## FireWolf

Well HELLO there ladies of The Hatchery    

How are we all Hatching today?  

Nanec, Go ahead with your virtual Scream, we won't ruffle any feathers!I too am really crappie atm. I think it's quite normal, just think of all the hormones we have raging through our bodies..then all the emotions and stress emotionally, here all you need hon is a big auld   
Tjm, I got the same from my Clinic this morning re the spotting/bleeding...basically I felt I was being told to calm down..can't change anything..wait until test date. I'm glad to hear yours too has eased off   Thinking of ya girl and sending you happy and positive thoughts!
peony, welcome hon, I hear you with the bruises ...all in a good case though eh!
Fizzybubbly, I actually never get spots, but I got them this time on about d5pt, me too am eating crap though..trying to eat healthily..failing miserable though  
Pinkpantha, you are some woman!! Hope the transfer went well, enough the takeaway and welcome to the PUPO Club!
Daysleeper, how are you doing today? Hope all well with you?
Lil'one sorry to hear about the wee ones, rest assured you have good ones in there, stick tight wee ones.
Lynzb, I don't think it's too early for implantation? I think pains at ths stage are quite postive  
Tammy, how are you doing today? All well?
Benbeculagirl......have to laufgh..where ever did you come up with the name hon?How was the rissotto? Here's hoping your friend is indeed a bit phsyic!!xxxxx
Kath, how are you ? Hi to Bubble & Bettygrace


AFM, well I have just spent the past 24 hours in HELL & BACK, really the most STRESSFUL time I have ever had, 2 things happened.

As I said yesterday, there was A LOT of blood in the toilet bowl, it was so strange, as normal AF would start with spotting.......I was in bits cried all the way home, it happened in the office. I got home and tried to think about it logically. Ok my AF was due last Monday, I was having AF cramps,I was constipated, ?.....could it have been a hemerrhoid? that burst? The Clexane causes a lot of blood? Because when I wiped behind I had blood on tissue, but not from the front. I went to the loo again a few hours later, and could figure out that this ws INDEED what it was!!!! DP and I cried with pure relief, we so thought everything was over.We both fell into bed with pure exhaustion but content that our journey was continuing forward.


2nd, I had a fitful sleep, tossing and turning, AF pains still hadn't gone away. I woke up to go to the loo about 3 am.....and there very distinctively this time...was pinkish blood when I wiped    , I got up several times during the night and each time there was more. I told DP in the early morning, I couldn't believe it..this time it really was coming from the front. At day 9 post 5 day blasts. I just thought there is no way it's implantation bleeding, no embie can survive 14 days on its own without attaching to the womb lining.I suffer from depression anyway as it is, and I am currently off all medication (against Dr advise)because I feel it's better for a pregnancy.......anyway needless to say..this threw a curve ball at me. I've spent the day in bed. Strangely the bleeding has stopped as suddenly as it started.

I have NO IDEA what's going on...but I'm getting hopefully again. I'm trying had tonight again, and continue on this 2ww journey, until my test day next Monday. Please God I've been given another chance hear and ?god will hear my prayers.

Night to all of us and our snuggie wee Embiesxx


----------



## DreamCameTrue

Hey Ladies - We have a 2 yr old from DE FET and we are currently in the 2WW with DE FET again. We went to REPROFIT back in November - and it was a Chemical. We had a nice BFP and then by the time I had the BETA done #'s were low...and dropped  .
Hoping against hope this go 'round. It'll be the last go for us. 
BETA is supposed to be 5 May...but I won't have it set up until the 7th...with a POAS probably over the weekend *sigh* I HATE the 2ww.


----------



## peony7

thank you for your welcomes   my otd is 02/04   so I guess we'll all being going   together!!

FireWolf, OMG what a nightmare!! Its the hardest part having no idea whats going on in there. Fingers crossed    

DreamCameTrue - chemicals are so cruel,   for this round. I was thinking about POAS before my blood test but DH gave me a disapproving look when I mentioned this. I know POAS wouldn't be conclusive as such but it would give me a heads up  

Off to work now, have a good day ladies xx


----------



## Tjm

Hello dream, lovely to hear your  story, hopefully you Will make that a double sucess this time. 
Firewolf, you poor thing, its awful not knowing whats going on.. However from what i've understood this bleeding may not actually mean anything. ( better not repeat what i thought when I saw those words "just have to be patient")  anyway chicky  We just have to try to be positive until  Monday.   A friend of mine also sufferers depressione and had to stop the tx whilst trying ( she now has 2) and it can unsettle you a bit so just try to take each day as it comes and try to relax. 
Afm still not stopped 100% but am kinda still optimistic, getting really hard not to buy a test now.  
Good morning to everyone else. Tjm. Xxx


----------



## lil&#039; one

Morning ladies   
I hope you are all well rested.
Peony - welcome, we are on a similar path, i test on 3/5   sounds like we're on similar drugs, too, joy of joys   
Firewolf - how are you feeling this morning?   I hope you slept, it makes such a difference   .  Re the spotting....hold on.......it could be anything     
DCT - hello    good luck with your POAS   if you do one.....
Nancec - noise can drive you    can't it....it reminds me of a story from my uni days...i used to have to get up very early at uni, for placement, and lived with some very noisy boys   reasoning wouldn't work, so one morning i went into the common room, put some trashy girly stuff on full blast, locked the door, took the key and went to work....it did help, but perhaps not an option in the adult world      feel free to rant to us....hopefully soon you can will have a little one crying to keep them awake!!   
TJM - How are things today?   
Fizzybubbly - wallice and gromit sound lovely, i long for a little doggie.....or are they cats?   
Pinkpantha - how was the take away? i am holding on for one tomorrow night   
AFM no news (is good news?) i slept better, and feel ok, not even any huge side effects to speak of, but i am sure when i am back to work next week and have a more structured routine that could all change.....
Have a great day lovely ladies
Keep the faith
Lil' one


----------



## jblox78

Morning Ladies!

Can I join you?  Am currently 3dp3dt and today am starting to go mad!!  Have been feeling slight cramps ever since ET but am guessing this could be caused by the progesterone gel (along with sore boobs)...  Started back at work today so that is helping take my mind off things (a little)...

OTD is 7th May so I've still got a while to go...

 to all and   for positive outcomes...

Jen xx


----------



## FireWolf

Morning to the Hatchery  

Welcome jblox! I'm laughing as I think nearly every single one of us have started our first Post with...........'am starting to go a bit mad  '....   lol! It's a prerequisite of this thread to be Mad teehee, so welcome to the madness!!
'lil one - Slept well thanks hon   laughing at your Uni trick!! I think you are very early days yet though for symptoms, so like you said keep the faith   
Tjm -   patient eh!! I hear ya girl! I'm actually much more positive now about the bleed. The clinic said the most important thing is that there were no big heavy clots which there weren't Thank God! Interesting about your friend, I'm delighted to hear she has 2, do you mind me asking did she suffer from PND? Did she go straight back on her meds? I'm also very happy to hear that you are Optimistic   that's half the battle    me too feeling Optimistic today   STEP AWAY from the POAS do you hear me!! It wont do any good..no matter waht the result you won't believe it...well if it was me I wouldn't ...DP thought he was being very Helpful last night as he 'Found' yet another POAS pack!!AArrrggghhh! I swear I now have 4 different brands about 12 tests lying around the house!! The Fear of Failure is greater than my will power Thank God!! So will be holding out until Monday Better have you with me girl!! 
Peony, Cheers girl thanks for the fingers crossed! How are you today?
DreamcameTrue, Welcome, sorry to hear about your chemical   wishing you the very best of Luck for the 7th!! I too am on the 2WW from DE FET!

Hi to everyone else 

FireWolfxxxx


----------



## alig1972

Hi to all

I am currently going through the 2nd cycle syndrome, thinking well it didn't work last time so what are the chances of it working this. 
I don't know what my mum has told my dad and don't think he really understood (because of his stroke) but last night he said to me I am going to be a granddad, had to explain that it wasn't certain and he had to wait another week or so to be sure...
I had funny twinges down below yesterday, which was really weird but this could be the progesterone.

9 sleeps to go....Ali


----------



## Mr &amp; Mrs Bubble

Dear All, 

I apologise in advance I WILL miss someone because I'm a noodle brained siv soilder   (the 2ww monsters steal my braincells nightly) 

Alig- As a first time I'm only halfway to understanding where you arte right now, but sending   and lots of magic dust that THIS will be your time, maybe your dad knows something we don't xxxxx

Firewolf - Oh hun what a few days   Bum bleeds and spotting, this whole thing just is NOT straightforwards is it!   STILL like your clinic said it's not over yet  sending hoardes of  protestors just for you! 

Peony - Welcome chick, I'm a skulker too or stalker as I could be affectionately viewed   Your test date is the day after mine! welcome to the madness here  

Fizzy - Have a good rest hun, I swear being shattered is a sign the dreaded 2ww fatigue has hit home   I could snooze for england if it wasn't for the knickerwatching obligations  

Tjm - Laughing my bum off at your ''alien'' analogy   ame thing happened to me on day one of DR and I'm yet to regain control 

Nanec - We all need a day of ''mardy bum'' every now and then, mine was yesterday I was EEEEvil to DH as was so sure AF was coming poor bloke, I'm difficult enough without hormones   hope you're feeling better today   for you hun.

Dream - Welcome to the busiest thread I've ever attempted to keep up with (I'm actually sweating) Congratulations on your first LO and hoping that this cycle brings her a lil bro or sis to play with (and conspite to keep you buys for the next 30 odd years) xxx

Jblox - I'd say time will fly to the 7th but I'd be lying, I'm sure the ladies can promise to share your madness and laugh and cry with you, hopefully all the way to a BFP!!   I actually believe at ET they press a 'magic button' which slows time down untill OTD like a warped version of Bernards watch  

Pinkpantha - Our sky + is always so full I'm aways watching a week later than real time   hope tonights viewing is better to keep your mind off 2ww 

AFM - after rushing home yesterday paniced and sure it was over so far no bleeding.......... fingers crossed it stays that way! officially 10dp3dt today and 5 sleeps left till test date


----------



## Tjm

Hi Jblox, peony welcome  
Firewolf, glad to hear you are positive today   ... I'm up and down like a whore's knickers   
my friend felt good all through her pregnancy but she had to go straight back onto her meds very shortly after giving birth as she was slipping into PND, therefore she couldn't breastfeed but to be honest everyones different and alot of us babies in the 70's weren't breastfeed simply because it wasn't "in" at the time. ( that's my mum's excuse anyway  ) personally my own feelings on this are happy mummy happy baby. 
You have 12 tests OMG..... I had to admit at this point that I actually finally bought a poas ( ok 2 ) today. and went to the doctor to get a blood test for Monday planned.......... ho hum time is ticking SLOW SSSLLLOOOWWWLLLYYYYYY..
Alig, lets hope your dad is right  
Bubble see you also slipped into the panic zone, glad to hear all ok. 
Afm, its 12dp3dt........ spotting has seemed to have finally stopped ( fingers and legs crossed really tightly) does that mean that the embies are actually 15 days old?? ( 12+3?) hopefully they have already completely nessled down and completely snug and at home in mummy's tummy...  
Huge hello to everyone, hope you are all having relaxed stress free days.
lots of  
Tjm. xx


----------



## FireWolf

Hello Alig, funny twinges sounds good! I'm sorry to hear about your Dad  , hopefully you will have some GREAT news to tell him   looks like he's looking forward to being a grandad!

Bubbles...you are hilarious girl!! You have a GREAT turn of phase and wit! I'm laughing at your 'Knocker watching' Obligations depriving you from some serious ZZZ'z Teehee 

Tjm................So so so DELIGHTED to hear spotting has stopped...my clinic were unphased by it and I don't think it's much to worry about........Yes I think your embies are 15 days old today! SNAP cos so are mine!! 10p5dt for me! I too hope they have all nessled down and are snuggie in Mommies Tummy...think mine are Paty Goers..they were too busy partying in mommies tum and only nesteled in yesterday the Bad Boys Teehee!!

Thanks for letting me know re your friend, yes I was on prozac 60mg (Quite a High Dose   ) and was told I couldn't breast feed. I stayed on them for my previous cycle, were I miscarrid the twins...and I kind of blame myself for taking them..even though Medically I nearly had them rammed down my throat..cause it wouyld be Dangerous to come off them...we POOP to that I say!! I'm doing well  ..survived that crisis Tuesday didn't I?   I would worry about PND though.....

But heh ho..Let me just get my BFP first!!

Only 4 More sleeps for us Tim!!

FireWolfxxx


----------



## Tjm

Firewolf,

If the dr told you to take them then it must of been safe... anyway let's just worry about one thing at a time, told you I have a degree in Psycology.. as my friend says that's why I attract all the nutters,    .
joking aside its going to be a very busy week next week, LOADS of us ladies testing and so we want only      
seriously though does everyone think that they will last out til next week with the testing??


----------



## Fizzybubbly

Afternoon gorgeous ladies

Yes I am   it's normal and in this 2ww I'm even worse

Lil'one- yep they're westies and they really are substitute babies, they lie in my arms like them too.

After yesterday's post I'm sorry I'm being lazy and not posting personals but I'm glad everyones still looking really positive. 

Afm - I've had a bit of a wobbly today that it hadn't worked but I'm a bit more positive again now. Other than that nothing has changed. I have the following
- sore boobs
- cramping 
- twinges on my ovary - bit worried about this
- occasional pains in my legs/bum
- lower back pain
- tired
But these are all side effects of progesterone or af signs 

I nearly went and bought a test but I have refrained but I'm not sure I will keep lasting 

Love to you all 

Xx


----------



## lil&#039; one

Hang on ladies
I have a whole load of            here!!
Lil' one


----------



## Daysleeper

...are they strippers?!


----------



## emma 0206

hi im having my o t d on the 1st may how do i get envolved on this page please x x



pinkcat said:


> *Welcome!*​ *  This is a thread for Ladies Testing between 1st and 31st May,  *​ *who have had IVF, ICSI, PGD, FET, IUI or OI, Clomid/**Tamoxifen*​ [csv=] Name, TX, OTD, Result
> 
> Tjm, DEIVF, 1st May,
> FireWolf, DEFET, 1st May,
> nancec, IVF, 1st May,
> Bubble85, IVF, 1st May,
> bettygrace, IVF, 2nd May,
> Daysleeper, OI, 2nd May,
> Fizzybubbly, ICSI, 2nd May,
> Mistygal, ICSI, 2nd May,
> mrs_ixy, ICSI, 2nd May,
> 'lil one, ICSI, 3rd May,
> Katht, ICSI, 4th May,
> sophie82, IVF, 4th May,
> Clarke12, IVF, 4th May,
> TammyWynet, IUI, 5th May,
> 
> lynzb, IVF, 5th May,
> alig1972, ICSI, 5th May,
> Laura1987, ICSI, 6th May,
> jblox78, IVF, 7th May,
> pinkpantha, IVF, 7-9th May,  [/csv]​


----------



## peony7

It's nice to be in the Hatchery Team with all the        .........starting to feel like I'm 'normal' now!!

'lil one - the meds sure are a delight, had to had 3 attempts with the clexane tonight- they definately saved the worst injection until last! Good to hear you're not having side effects though  

bubble - I do a fair bit of stalking too, in a nice way of course    Test date is sooo near yet so far huh? 

Tjm - I admire that you've managed to hold off POAS but I see your tempted. I have mixed feelings about testing - I'm so impatient that I just want to know, but I also would rather be PUPO rather than BFN!!  

fizzy - they are all definately side effects you can get with the progesterone. Its so hard not to over analyse every little sign though hence the   of 2WW

firewolf -   love the way you see the scarey moments as the embies misbehaving, causing us grief already!

afm - been day dreamimg about how I would announce my pregnancy if I was to get lucky   this time around. Not sure if that is good (posistive thinking) or bad (getting my hopes up too much). Maybe tjm could give me some pschological insight?!

  to you all xx


----------



## Tjm

Hi Emma and scarlett welcome to the now named hatchery.
Peony Yes of course I could........ no really, I haven't actually planned out in minute by minute detail how I'm going to tell my parents ( who don't know anything about this as they think I'm going to take the plunge in July) when they come out here 24th May how I have to make sime excuse why I won't lift their heavy suitcases into the car and hope to take them out to dinner and then tell them......     its ok pinkpantha may be able to actually prescribe something for us.  
Daysleeper......... how are your hormones thinking about strippers ?
Fizzy still resisting buying a test, strong women!


----------



## peony7

tjm, I need all the help I can get  . I haven't told my parents either - I did the last cycle but it felt very intense with them hungry for lots of updates and then of course the   with BFN. I hope you're able to live out your dream when your parents visit


----------



## mrs_ixy

Wow - this is a busy thread! I love the name 'Hatchery', by the way!

I know that I will miss someone if I attempt to do personals so please forgive me if that's the case - it's difficult to keep up 

nancec - I wouldn't say I am having rough sleeps but I'm waking up every night to pee, which is annoying. Sometimes twice a night. It would be easy to say that's some kind of sign, but I think it's just that I am drinking loads. As for not being able to tolerate things - the rain is making me SO ANGRY and so are messy people at work - we hot desk and it drives me nuts when other people cannot clean up after themselves!

'lil one - really sorry to hear you didn't get a frostie, but you have to focus on what you are hopefully cooking! I think I read somewhere that only 1 in 10 cycles gets a frostie? I hope your return to work is OK. I dreaded going back but was actually rather glad when I got there. It is a good distraction. 

Mistygal - hi - I know what you mean about not feeling lots of enthusiasm for work but I think overall I welcome the distraction now that I am back. I quite like my colleagues as well (although most do not know about tx).

Laura - welcome! Good luck 

Tammy - a hatch in the belly would be such a good idea! I wish!!

Tjm - my clinic told me not to worry about blood unless it became full flow. As others have said, it can also be a good thing. 

Fizzy - yeah, I've got tons of spots but I think it's the hormones. Symptom Spotting is addictive - I can't stop!

Peony - welcome! Hope this cycle is 'the one'...

DreamCameTrue - welcome, fingers crossed for you. 

jblox - welcome to you too and let's all go mad together! Good luck.

FireWolf - how are you doing? You will surely be the first of us to test...by the way I don't think you should blame yourself for your m/c - I believe some things just aren't meant to be and hope that doesn't sound flippant (I'm saying this as someone who also lost twins). I think it would have happened regardless of your meds.

Ali - oh bless - sorry about your dad. I felt quite negative about our second cycle (this is our third).

Bubble - not too long for you now. 

Penny - I fantasise about making announcements as well. It is so hard not to!

Hope the rest of you lovely ladies are all OK.

AFM - not that much to report, just plodding on. I had some more cramps in the night a couple of days ago but they were not as strong as the first one. I am also getting odd feelings around where my belly button is, like a pulling sensation. I've read that this can be a good sign and then I wonder if it is just something else. It's been on and off intermittently for about 2 days but it does not hurt. 

xxxx


----------



## benbeculagirl

Hi girls

Sorry no personals, I'm knackered tonight

Quickly - hi to Peony, Dreamcametrue, jblox and Scarlett

Firewolf - glad you're feeling better.  I got the name cos its where I live (island off NW coast of Scotland).

AFM - have had a weirdly disconnected day today.  Felt really positive until yesterday evening, then came crashing down.  Today I am absolutley free of any symptoms and almost feel like I have dreamt the whole process and am actually just going about my life as I was before all this started with no real thought of anything working.  Have been a bit giggly and not with it at all.  As I'm normally a pretty grounded person (or so I think) I've found the day very unsettling and weird.  Think I might really be going  

Am totally in awe of everyone here and how we all cope with this process  
  to all 

Ail xx


----------



## Mrs Ripple

Hi ladies can I join your 2ww.  my OTD is 7th may.  I dont know how long I will be able to hold off testing but am so scared to test early in case I get a negative.  Defiantely won't test before 10dp3dt.

We had ET on Monday 23rd April, 3 no 8 cell embryos placed back in Cyprusmso fingers crossed.

Pink cat can you add me to your list please

Sending all out lovely ladies        may this be our time xxx


----------



## jblox78

Morning Ladies!

Thanks for the warm welcome...

Mrs Ripple - we have the same OTD!  In a way it feels like a lifetime away and in another it feels so close!

Benbeculagirl - are you feeling any better today?

Am at work so not enough time to do personals for everyone but a quick selfish update:

Am feeling OK today with no cramps this morning which I have had the past few days - am feeling more tired than usual though - this whole situation is very strange...  Have got DH's mum coming up for a week(!!!!!!!) on Monday - luckily she will be gone by test date...  In once way I am looking at it as a distraction but in another I sort of want to be with DH alone to share this experience - plus she has been over excited about everything and thinks we are celebrating at each stage of the treatment - we are trying to remain positive but I don't want her to be going on and on about "what ifs" whilst she is here...

Jen xxx


----------



## TammyWynet

Hi ladies!

New ladies, welcome and  
Nancec, a big, big   for you! I agree with what Lil one says, have a beeb crying in the next room soon!

Peony7, I seem to have the same symptoms as you due to the Prednisolon. I am on 40mg already. And have a bacterial infection now. Feel not so good, tired and a sore throat. According to my doctor it is not a big problem. Hopefully you will soon feel better, when you have a positive test in your hands !

TJM and Firewolf big   and lot's of    

Dreamcametrue, Chemical pregnancy is  . I have had it last year. Took me 4 months to get back on track! Horrible !

TJM I have 6 tests lying at home in my bathroom . And when the time comes I do not even dare to test . To afraid of a negative result. As said by one of the ladies before I rather be in the waiting room with hope  than have a BFN shown on the stick !

I have been to Dusseldorf in Germany to do a bloodtest and an Intralipid drip. It is a 3,5 drive up there and 3,5 hours back. I live in The Netherlands, where they have no idea about immune problems with getting pregnant and staying pregnant. So I had to go elsewhere. 
I was completely dead when I came home. This infection kills my overall condition it seems. I cried my eyes out, especially when my brother gave me a present. 

Today I am better and hopefull again. Still I am very uncertain about the things I feel in my body. If I feel something like a twinge I am happy and afraid because in the past cycles with me, it meant the beginning of the rejection. But most of the time it is quiet in there. I keep the faith though because with the first and second pregnancies I did not feel anything until day 10. 
How do other Prednisolon ladies feel? I am halfway now and go a bit  

Ladies have a good one today and lot's of    !


----------



## pinkpantha

Morning morning!

Tjm- I'll prescribe you all some  and   to go!


Peony-forgive me if it was not you who wrote re telling people-I had a chat with DH and we've decided not to tell anyone including our parents who knw about the ivf until 3 months-unfortunately my dh's mother has taken it upon herself to research in the Internet and already knows about e 2ww and will ring that day to find out the result-felt like telling DH she can come and watch me **** on a stick if she likes and see the result for herself! Sorry might sound harsh but you don't know my mother-in-law!!! Feel   off because it's so involved for my liking...DH very soft about it ...!

have a good day, welcome to all the new ladies and  To all et ec and testers xxx


----------



## pinkpantha

Sorry for making very little sense difficult using iPad with predictive text-meant to say would not tell until 3 months if we got a


----------



## Tjm

Morning ladies,

Hello and welcome Mrs Ripple  
Alig, benbeculagirl - Are you feeling any better toay? hopefully you have both woke up smiling and more positive,
Tammy, wow I really don't know much about the immune issues but from what I've read it seems to be very complicated and very difficult for you so extra big  to all of you who have these added problems.
Mrs Ixy,  yes I read about that pulling sensation, its looking good  
Jblox, Pinkpantha mum in law visiting or taking too much of an interest can be stressful remember, deep breaths and early nights ( plus Pink, you can always turn your cell off on the morning of the test to give yourselves a little privacy)
Peony - same as you, first IUI cycle I did was a nightmare mum & dad, aunty, cousins, sisters EVERYONE kept asking me everything every 2 seconds ( my family, being incredibly close, does NOT keep secrets from each other) so this time we haven't told anyone apart from DH's sister as she works in a hospital and helped me get all the scans booked etc ( and she in NEVER invasive) and my best mate in UK.  to be honest its been weird not telling my sisters as we are very close but on the other hand there's no pressure. Hopefully     I will be able to wow them at the end of May        
Firewolf: 3 more sleeps to go, I actually managed to stay away from the poas this morning ( it was hard though) are you still resisting?  
Hello to everyone else, Hope you are all having a fantastic friday. sending you loads of   for the weekend.
Tjm. xxx


----------



## lil&#039; one

Morning lovely ladies   
re parent chat, such a difficult one, eh?   
We're on our 4th fresh attempt, we've had a couple of FETs too, and a couple of non-starters...........
We did tell our families at the beginning, but to be honest, my mum is so neurotic that it became an issue to worry about what she was worrying about, my SIL (3 oopsy pregs later...) has a mouth bigger than the Mersey Tunnell, and DHs family is just a bit perfect for my liking....sorry - was that a rant?    so the outcome is noone knows this time, apart from one friend of mine who has been through the experience herself.....JBlox & Pinkpantha - well done for remaining calm in the face of advercity   
I do also have little fantasies of who we would tell, when and how we would tell them....all surrounded by bubbles and flowers.......is it ever like that....hopefully one day   
Tammy - i am also at the analyse every twinge stage, last night i had some (very) short lived pain in my left ovary which i was hoping was the ovary kicking in to support little Mo and Jessica as they burrow in   , then some funny cramp this morning (blink & i'd miss it) so really don't know what to think, but work and normality can't come soon enough   
Welcome Emma & Mrs Ripple - love the name - inspired by Rasberry or something more profound?   
Benbecula - you're doing, ok, a little    is normal as we know   
Peony - just noticed you are a create girl too, WW or Harley?
AFM nothing else, still raining, back to 'This Morning'
Keep the faith, ladies
Lil' one


----------



## Rocket stories

Hi guys, wondered if I could join? I'm testing on the 2nd of may...this is my 3rd round of ivf..altho done iCsi this time. I had 2 little ones put back in on mon 23rd, after a night @ a&e with horrid tummy pains. The consultant has now put me on prontogest injections (every night in the bum) anyone else on those?

We've pretty much told everyone, as I find it so hard getting on with life otherwise. I've found it easier that they know, cos then I don't have to keep explains why I need time off work & have stopped doing lots if things (booze, sport etc). There r some people I keep minimally updated tho, and after 4 unsuccessful iuis & 2 unsuccessful ivfs everyone kinda just leaves us to it now. 

Hope you're all doing ok out there! Stay positive ladies! Here's hoping may is a good month!!!

X


----------



## DreamCameTrue

Happy Friday Ladies! Only 3 days until the 1st! And by the list we have 4 testers for the 1st! Are all of you ladies going to wait - or are you POAS already?
AFM...6dp5dt. I have set my BETA for the 7th. I emailed my Dr yesterday and asked for the quantitative HCG and a Progesterone check to be done that day. Got an email back within 2 hours saying it was in the system for me. I am HOPING I can hold out over the next week and not POAS. And just go with the BETA. I'll be testing with a lovely lady from Scotland that I met - she had transfer just days after me  . They won't do a BETA on a Saturday - so waiting till Monday to test with her. Just on opposite sides of the Pond  
Feeling a litte nausea this am. Just had some greek yogurt...hopefully that settles whatever is going on.
                             

ETA: Oh and I am CRAVING MEAT. Steak, hamburgers etc. Rare meat. I ate a whole steak the other night by myself!


----------



## pinkpantha

Hi,

Just having a quick read as have been in town and now back home ready for  a cup of tea and then to tackle the mess in the little office (did my exam on wednesday) and its a tip....

Tjm - mother-in-law-itis is a big issue...I have to be careful what I saw on here because DH is getting curious about the website..! But he knows how I feel about her (she is a very warm and caring person but just does not always recognise that were married and a part of our life is just for us and noone else which includes the decision to tell people if and when I get pregnant rather than have her call and check on me..) ps she will call our landline but she is the only person who does!  only issue is her and DH's dad want to pay for our next cycle if we need one..whilst I'm sure some of you on here would think that was the best thing ever, it is a bit weird for me..almost a bit like they have a stake in things then..we don't have an issue (to our good fortune) to pay for it ourselves...DH is crap at saying no to his parents...what to do...seeing them tomorrow!

lol at lil' one's comment re SIL..! 

Dream came true - youre craving proteins - i have a real thing for nuts at the moment - ate a whole packet the other day  

afm its weird as am not so tempted to   and yet when we were ttc naturally every single period, i would test every day from 5 days before until AF arrived...strange...still in a bit of pain with old cyclogest- man those things are messy - told DH i was going to invest in some granny pants as the clinic said i would need them for 3 months if i got pregnant..sorry if thats TMI.  Yestesday was boohooing when i was watching a programme about alzheimer's with dh, if that did not make me sad enough DH asked me if I would put him in a home if that happened to him and i just  .  

Alig - bless you and your dad,   to you both and wish you so much luck xx  It is interesting how differently all our parents react. You have seen what I said about my mother-in-law. My mother is the polar opposite and just asks if everything is ok but no the nitty gritty and said yesterday she would not ask me about testing but would wait for me to tell her at 3 months if we were lucky..

one question as am ignorant if you say 6dp7pt - is the dp bit the post ec? what does it mean...thanks.

also if you get pregnant - how do they date the conception ie it from your last period of the first day of stimms or d/r.? please let me know

thanks and have a great weekend and happy et/ec/testing  lots of


----------



## Tjm

Hello everyone,
well its been a gorgeous day here ( about 25°) and I do think that I have a tiny touch of colour at long last.
Pinkpantha, Yes its always difficult when dealing with family, your mum in law sounds like my aunty, an absolute sweetheart but doesn't understand when not to get involved.... I'm sure you can nudge them gently into the right direction. ( and take the landline OFF THE HOOK for half hour, maybe you could very gently tell her you will ring her late morning and not to ring you beforehand?1?) can understand your reserves about the payment issue but she probably just wants to feel involved I'm sure you'll work it out.
regarding times..... I think that it works from ET day and not EC, therefore if you have ET on saturday then sunday you would be 1dp and the other bit is whether it was a 2, 3 or 5 day transfer.
Please ladies intervene if I've explained wrong. 
Dreamcometrue: I wish I was craving my usual proteins and not the crap that I am wolfing down!
Hi rocket stories and everyone else. 
Has anyone tested yet? I shouldn't of bought the POAS, its starting to become a fixation!.
love to all. Tjm.xx


----------



## Katht

Hi everyone gosh it's busy on here.  Great reading all your posts I am not good at personals so please forgive me!! I am feeling a bit low today AF due on Monday so I think as that gets nearer it is becoming more real, have been in denial until now!! My way of coping and dealing with emotions and stress.  Symptoms seem to have subsided today, cramps less, boobs not so sore.  Feeling very tired though.  Hope everyone has a nice weekend and manages to get some distractions.  I am still working in my 2ww although on light duties and it does help to take your mind off things, think I would definately go mad at home.  This time next week who knows what my life will look like very scary thought! Take care Kath x


----------



## Mrs Ripple

Jblox - how you keeping.  I was wondering if you have any symptoms yet? Was your transfer 3 or 5 days?  I had a 3 day and today I am having slight crampy flutters in my left ovary.  Don't know if this is the progestan or if this a sign of something happening.   it's something happening xx

 everyone else.  This thread is really busy.  Sending you all some


----------



## Daysleeper

Hey all!

Sorry I cant do personals anymore guys either! This thread is making my head spin!!

I snapped and decided to go to Tesco with my DP to buy some 'things'! Now, I've only ever had 4 periods (my last OIs) so buying things can be a bit confusing...however, we have a little code speak. We say that if I'm after preg tests then they are 'yays' and tampons are 'nays'. However, today we ended up in a big row in the med aisle as he didnt know why I wanted to buy more tests. "You dont need any more bl**dy YAYs!!" - you can imagine the looks....      

I'm now 9dpo - I'll be testing from 11dpo but I'm pretty certain its a BFN for me, again.

I cant wait for the 1/5/12 ladies to see results, hope you are all well everyone xx


----------



## jblox78

Hey mrs ripple! I had 3dt on monday and am feeling odd cramps here and there - less than the padt couple of days...  Boobs and nipples sore esp when cold! And i just officially turned into a pig and ate enough for 3 people - struggled to finish my lunch as well! Am trying hard not to think anything of symptoms as it could all be down to the progesterone...  It's so difficult though!

Jen xx


----------



## Mrs Ripple

Same as that.  I also very crabit today also but that is just the big bad hormones kicking into place from the progesterone, poor DH is having a tough day


----------



## peony7

good morning to the Hatchery 
Yes, I'm up at silly o'clock - more of that later.

TammyWynet, I started on 20mg Prednisolon from EC then down to 10mg post ET (think this standard at my clinic)........so your 40mg I imagine is tough symptom-wise as I was struggling on the 20mg - poor sleep and anxiety. Side effects do seem relative to the dose. But if you read the side effect list on the packet instructions  'seek medical help if you have suicidal thoughts'. How have they been making you feel?

Mrs-ixy, hope your funny belly button twinges are indeed a good sign 

benbeculagirl, I hope you're feeling a bit more together today. Notice this  is the most popular emoticon in this thread for a good reason. The ivf 2WW plays mind games with you. Before all this infertility stuff I considered myself very sane, but feel borderline at best most days now!! 

Mrs Ripple, welcome to the Hatchery and hope this is your time 

jblox78, Tjm, pinkpantha, 'lil one - the whole family 'involvement' is tricky to handle. Like I said- we've avoided telling them this time as my mum (although having the best of intentions) drove me mad last time. She came over a bit mystical and throughout the WHOLE of my last cycle had a candle burning (day and night) - figure the fire risk there!! That was just one of her crazy antics. And yes, she's been hitting google to do some 'research' for me too. I know how desperate they are for a grandchild but I've got to limit her involvement now for my own sanity 

'lil one - yes, I'm at WW. Are you with CREATE too? I went to their open day and I was impressed with the research presented by Geeta. I've decided I'll have a couple of goes there (but hopefully just the ONE ) before I'll consider elsewhere. How have you found it?

Rocket stories - welcome to the Hatchery, you have the same OTD as me   Those prontogest injections don't sound too nice -hope that you're better at injecting than I am 

DreamCameTrue - you're a stronger woman than me if you can hold out until the 7th! Did you have EC on the 17th (that was my EC day but I had 3d transfer) and my OTD is the 2nd. It does seem to vary from clinic to clinic quite a bit. I'm wavering between POAS or not - currently planning to POAS in the morning of OTD to have a 'heads up' as I'm guessing that post blood test I'll get a phone call later that day and I'll be in work (where no one knows) urgh!!

pinkpantha - I think that with an ivf BFP they use your last period date, or at least that is what happened to my friend - it might be different depending on where you live. She had to keep telling them that her 'real' due date was the one calculated from her EC.

katht - hope you're feeling better today on the ivf emotional rollercoaster.

Daysleeper -  hehe, me and DH having  arguments too, see below!

AFM - well, yesterday morning I woke with a craving for a diet coke. I do like diet coke but not 1st thing in the morning........so there's me thinking hmmm, is it too early to get a craving? Crazy I know. So at lunch time I went wild (!!) and had a diet coke. Yes, I had *caffeine* - I'm normally very careful for my ivf cycles. Hey ho, whats done is done.
Anyway, I had ET last friday and went back to work last monday so I was feeling pretty tired to say the least, but as soon as I got home yesterday I had to get ready to go out to a wedding reception. I think I rushed my clexane injection and hit a vien - so masive bruise brewing there. 
It was nice to go out and do some normal stuff and dress up etc, even had a bit of a boogie, but i started to feel really quite tired and the music was getting louder - so loud I could feel the base vibrating and thudding in my tummy..............then I started getting AF pains . I told DH that I really wanted to leave as I was driving and it was a good hour drive home but he's in full swing  and having a good chin wag with everyone and tells me to 'relax'. Well, needless to say that didn't go down very well - I pulled a face that left him in no doubt we needed to leave soon , which we finally did at 11.30. There were a few cross words in the car home as I'm feeling AF cramps extending into lower backpain and him telling me that I 'can't stress at every little thing' ..........well, it was the silent treatment after that. Finally got to bed at 12:45 but the damn Prednisolon meant I woke at 6am! Still a bit AF crampy  Just hoping that its the jelly beans snuggling in and hope that they like very loud music!! 
What's more - I'm going to another wedding reception this evening. But DH is going to drive and with no  hopefully he'll behave himself. 

Hope you have a great day and lots of


----------



## Mr &amp; Mrs Bubble

Hey Ladies Sorry for the ME ME ME post but feeling a little brittle - Was a rough night for me really bad cramps for about 2 hrs at bed time really fierce (kept waking me) was sure AF was coming so put on the obligatory pad and tried to sleep hrough what was coming . 

So far though still no blood or spotting just white.. ?? Im getting so confused by all this now, was so certain last night it was over both me and Hubby shed a few tears.

BUT have still avoided POAS which I'm quietly proud of myself for, If I make it though the day and tonight I might try tomorrow (yes I know 2 sleeps early) but will be 13dp3dt so embie will be 16 days old if he/she is still fighting ....  Gosh ladies this rollercoaster doesn't get an easier  

I soo need a holiday after this


----------



## pinkpantha

Morning!

Bubble - its so hard isn't it - I have been getting quite a lot of cramps and its a bugger when it wakes you up from sleep because what do you do then? I talked to the doctor about it the other day and she said it was the progesterone but it really feels like AF coming - having to take paracetamol almost twice a day which is a bit worrying esp if we are lucky enough to get pregnant - have to take prog for 3 months! 

I have access to a urine dip kit to see if there is blood in my urine (normally positive a few days before and after AF coming/gone) but scared to check it..pah!

   to us all.. your OTD is almost here     you get a BFP xxx

have a good weekend


----------



## Mr &amp; Mrs Bubble

Thanks Pink - It's all so scary I am doing a HPT but after readinf about levels am concerned I'd be better with a BETA as I have low hormone levels in nearly every other test or scenario


----------



## TammyWynet

ladies, good morning! Hope everyone is   today! 

Peony7, Yes the Prednisolon 40mg is no walk in the park. Luckily I do not have any anxienty. I just suffer from bad sleep and the infection, sore throat and tiredness. Do you feel anything yet? I am now officially in my second   but I do not feel anything and that is driving me a bit up the wall. I do the IUI treatments so I have also the problem that I do not know if my eggy is fertilized  or not. And I cannot check . And to make things worse I had one eggy this cycle and I normally with Clomid 100mg I have two. That is one chance extra for the eggy to stick!
My mum is being a doll, so is my brother and I am sure my father is   for me as well. I do not have a partner so I like to call up my mum and complain about the  and all that is going on. I think I am driving her mad  sometimes but she is great! 

I hope everyone is doing fine and feeling lot's of twinges and maybe other symtoms. Hopefully for me there are some of you that do not feel anything yet and will have a BFP at the end! That would give me hope for this cycle.


----------



## Em0504

Hey girls, would u mind me joining u? I had day 2 et yesterday and am already stressing lol. This is my last tx, so think that's why Im extra nervous! I've got a cyclogest question. I've always used it as i couldn't stand crinone, but i do worry about the fact that some of it comes out. I did mine just after 7am and didn't go loo 4 over an hour after and just layed in bed. When i did go  loo there wasn't much, but when i went a while ago there was quite a bit. Im sure i read somewhere ages ago that its the outta wax coming away, but Im not sure? My consultant said they're better going bottom end (sorry tmi) and although i don't like that thought Im actually thinking bout doing that from now on. Any advice would b great. Thanks girls. Good luck 2 those coming up 2 otd x x


----------



## benbeculagirl

Afternoon all

Em - welcome to the thread.  Fraid I can't comment too much.  Also using cyclogest, though we were told it didn't matter where we put it so like you I've been going from the front.  I think I've read somewhere that the wax needs to come out.  But then when I was using crinone gel last time some of that cam out too.  Think you can't really deny gravity,as long as we do our best.

Peony - what a night for you.  Hope you manage to get a snooze in somewhere today

Daysleeper - wish I'd been in the supermarket.  On another thread someone said there had been a survey saying a good dose of laughter helped with conception.  So thanks for helping me get my daily dose   

Bubble     hope you get through the day ok

Tammy - your family sound great.  We've also told everyone, primarily cos due to where we live we have to travel for all appts and sometimes stay away for 2 or 3 days depending on ferry times etc, so really had to tell work.  Also we are NHS and we have been referred to the town my parents live and I was brought up - couldn't face going there and staying in a hotel trying to hide away from everyone.  And once you've told one set of parents well.........Have to say everyone has been very supportive (though my mum has a tendency to wonder how myself and my sister could both have fertility probs when she found all 4 of hers so easy......)  MIL is desperate for her first grandchild but I have say she has been a complete star and always asks if I want to talk and if not she'll just blether on about her day 

Hi and big        to everyone else

AFM - lost my disconnectedness after 2 days and now feel a little paraniod, on knicker watch    A few twinges lower left but nothing else and these are only for a few secs.  Have decided to split the wait down.  Am currently 8dp5dt - last time I bled on day 11, so that is my first goal   Off to a bbq tonight, will hopefully distract me for a while


----------



## TammyWynet

EM0504,
I use Utrogestan capsules, 3 times a day 2 capsules a time. I wait with going to the bathroom at least 1,5 hours after putting them in (and I try to take at least 10 minutes laying down so they are absorbed). I try to put them in deep and know that there actually is a little device you can use to bring them in, should you want that. But I still sometimes have a bit messy paper after going to the bathroom. I guess it is the shell of the capsule. My gynaecologist told me to do it from the front because it works there the strongest and the side effects are less. 
So do not stress too much and keep using them.  

Girls I have found a bag of sweets I love in my cupboard on my hunt for comfort food, and I am not allowed to have sugar due to immune issues. I am going ! I ate a stale cracker instead but cannot take my mind of the bag with the sweets! Steroids I understand make you hungry as well 
Really starting to think about early testing now. Are there ladies who test earlier than the due date? And on which day do you do that? 

Sending you all


----------



## Tjm

Hi ladies

Sorry wil do personals later as is hard with iPhone and corrective )italian) text. Ok I couldn't resist any longer and took the plunge this morning and tested. I can't believe it BFP ... I'm so paranoid that its a false positive ( i tested at 8.00 this morning) I can't relax, i have another Poas for tomorrow and a blood test booked for monday morning,  I thought i would be' jumping around but i'm too scared that it may not be' true, today I am 14dp3dt it should be' pretty acuarate right?  
Hugs to all. Xxx


----------



## Em0504

Thank u girls. I've been Googling like crazy and am driving myself mad lol. I've stopped reading now! Think I'll just carry on wot Im doing but maybe try and insert a little further. Yea Benbeculagirl, Im also pretty sure its the waxy coating that comes away. Its only this tx that I've started stressing bout it. Like u say can't do much bout gravity. I hated the crinone, i was told 2 have a warm bath every other day and have a 'clear out'...nice!
Have a lovely time at bbq, nice distraction hey.
Tummy, i haven't heard of utrogestan before. Hope your managing 2 stay away from the sweets. Im also craving naughty food. Kinda feel i wanna treat myself, must try and b good though.
x x


----------



## Em0504

Congrats tjm, def sounds like a true bfp 2 me! Was it a regular poas or a digital one? x x


----------



## Tjm

It was  a regular as I thought its too early to test, I have a clearblue digital for tomorrow morning which the clinic told me was best. God i hope they stay with me


----------



## DreamCameTrue

Tjm said:


> Hi ladies
> 
> Sorry wil do personals later as is hard with iPhone and corrective )italian) text. Ok I couldn't resist any longer and took the plunge this morning and tested. I can't believe it BFP ... I'm so paranoid that its a false positive ( i tested at 8.00 this morning) I can't relax, i have another Poas for tomorrow and a blood test booked for monday morning, I thought i would be' jumping around but i'm too scared that it may not be' true, today I am 14dp3dt it should be' pretty acuarate right?
> Hugs to all. Xxx


CONGRATS!!! Chances of a false positive are VERY LOW. (False negatives more so!) So take the BFP and run with it! You only tested 3 days early! That's wonderful! Still take it easy - but be very excited~!


----------



## lil&#039; one

TJM -        
defo a true BFP!!
enjoy!
Lil' one


----------



## pinkpantha

TJM -                

I am so happy for you - congratulations to you and mr tjm!!!!!! Woop Woop!

Best news all day 

 xxx

Tammywynet welcome to the pupo club and good luck with  your  

Indeed I am flying your way later on today - hope the bean does not get moved about too much in the plane! and then tomorrow time for some  

bye for now! xxx


----------



## benbeculagirl

TJM - Sounding very good - congratulations


----------



## TammyWynet

TJM, your the first here with  (could not resist putting it in) in this round! Hopefully the rest of our beebs get inspired and stay inside all of us   !

Fantastic news   , enjoy your warm Italian weekend and onwards to the bloodtest! Be happy and excited that it is true  

Hope we all can follow


----------



## TammyWynet

Pinkpantha, keep your legs together for the journey !


----------



## peony7

Tjm -  wow!!!!! Congratulations      what fab news.

I'd say defo BFP as my clinics OTD is 12dp3dt..............you're way over that line  

Em0504, glad you're feeling better about the cyclogest - I was the same worrying about it coming out, I think it melts and you absorb all the progesterone within 1st 20 mins so you're just loosing th waxy stuff.

benbeculagirl - just had a 2hr nap to make up for last nights lost sleep! Hope you have a good time at the BBQ and that's a nice distraction for you  

TammyWynet - with the Prednisolon I've had a bit of a sore throat but it hasn't developed into anything. I'm taking vitC. Good that you've not had any anxiety though. I'm feeling a bit of AF cramp but I know that woman can get AF cramps and BFPs so hoping I fall into that category. I don't feel pregnant at all  

I've got a wedding recpepton tonight but wondering whether to go as not in the mood to


----------



## Fizzybubbly

Whoop whoop congrats tjm xxxxxxx


----------



## Em0504

Thanx peony, yea feeling better bout it now, think I've read nearly everything on Google lol. Can't believe i haven't stressed bout it this much on previous tx's. Glad u had a nice nap, hope u enjoy the wedding reception if u feel up 2 going? Lazy night in front of tv 4 me! x x


----------



## lil&#039; one

Hi ladies
I have already congratulated you, TJM, but what the hell....  woo hoo!
Peony - your post made me laugh, i have a colleague at work who would have written a four page risk assessment on your Mum   mine can be a little bit 'whitchy - as we like to call her', i used to take comfort, but since her 'i just know you'll be pregnant by Xmas' i'm not convinced....that was after my ectopic....details below   .  re caffeine, i asked Mrs Garund recently, and she said it was fine, but don't go too crazy   .  Enjoy the wedding tonight, if you go, try to avoid those annoying nosey people though, or think up a really cutting reply....when i was single and asked why i don't have a husband i use to sometimes say i was still deciding 'where my loyalties lay' ...shut up the nosey old rellies   
Bubble & Pinkpantha - hope the cramps are better   
Em - welcome, so....the lovely cyclogest.  I asked my nurses a few days ago, and they told me as long as it's in for an hour, it's ok 'there will be some leakage'....just something else which makes me such a stunner at the minute   
Benbecula - i too have started knicker watch...enjoy the bbq   
Tammy - that cracker did sound delicious   
AFM all ok here, had a bit of a wobbler at DH today, he wanted to ring his mum, but then when would we have junch, so when would we have dinner, so when would i take/ insert the meds, so would they be 12 hours apart etc   sorry DH   
Otherwise i'm ok, no real symptoms to speak of, the odd twinge if i really concentrate but nothing else, can't decided if that's good or bad....just willing the time to pass.
I won't be testing early, as my test is a blood test at 11dp3dt so too early to cheat with my own wee wee   .
Keep the faith, ladies
Lil' one


----------



## Daysleeper

Congratulations Tjm! So happy for you xxx      

....I err, did a test about an hour ago and am now going insane/feeling sick. I've had evaporation lines before but, hmm. Does anyone have experience with Tesco tests? I'm 10dpo, its definately a line, but such a pale pink line that came up maybe 15 mins after the test? I know I should be throwing it away but instead I'm carrying it with me wherever I go. It is clear enough to be photographed, but I cant tell what colour it is. 



L x


----------



## smiler100

Hi everyone can i join 

Had EC on monday and ET today (5 day), now have 1 perfect blast on board and 2 blasts frozen out of our 5 embryos at the beginning. I got 20 eggs but 17 could only be used, and because of the difficulty in finding good sperm only 5 fertilised!! I had completly wrote this cycle off and was shocked to get a phonecall this morning to say ive 1 perfect blast being replaced.

Didnt get to see a picture of it though  , but got to see my full bladder on screen though lol

good luck everyone xxxxx


p.s clinic told me not to test for another 17 days, surely this cannot be right? Is it to rule out chemical pregnancy etc?

xxxx


----------



## benbeculagirl

HI Smiler

Good to see you here.  My clinic say 17 days after a 2DT, 14 as a 5DT.  Am desperately hoping I'll hold out till Friday if I don't get beaten to it by AF
       for all of us


----------



## TammyWynet

Peony7, please stop taking vitamine C! 

This only activates your immune system. It gives a huge boost to it to start working. That is why, when you normally are feeling sick or have the flu you take vitamine C to get better. 
My German immunologist told me specifically to avoid vitamine C all together. Which means NO fruit, no fruitjuices and fizzy drinks and be careful with your veggies. Cook them through then the most vitamine C is out. Vitamine C is in almost everything because it is used to conserve food. 
Also avoid sugar and salt where you can, because these too aggravate your immune system. 

I have my blood checked every week for infection. I have a small one now, but my doctor told me that the Prednisolon takes care of that too. Only slower than my own immune system. 

I had no idea in the beginning and ate two kiwi's every morning. Luckily I asked him about diet rules and this was before I started this cycle. 

I hope your cramps are the good ones !


----------



## DreamCameTrue

Daysleeper - OFF TO THE STORE WITH YOU WOMAN! Go get yourself another test! HAHAHA...I try to avoid the pee sticks but I am so an enabler


----------



## Daysleeper

Haha! I know, but I don't want to now!! I think I might scare it away, or what's left of my sanity! xx


----------



## smiler100

Thanks for the welcome benbeculagirl - wishing you all the luck in the world for your OTD next week 

I dont think im going to test early either, as my last cycle i started testing from 8DP3DT and kept getting BFN's, because obviously the cycle did not work . Just got to think that clinics give you OTD's for a reason.

But on the other hand I know of a girl who did test early on all her IVF cycles and got BFP's, only for it to return to BFN's on her OTD, so if she didnt test early then she wouldnt have found out and just presumed otherwise. 
I thought it would have been the Hcg shot she had, but same thing happened during her FET cycles too, which she wasnt on drugs for. I think it flagged up immune issues i think, not sure.

Anyway, im going to test from 12 DP5DT, is that too early do you think?

big hugs to everyone

xxxx


----------



## TammyWynet

Smiler, welcome to our hatchery! This is the place where babies implant and we grow big ! We have a score of two already. Very inspiring and positive. 

Daysleeper, we have them here too. Simple tests that show a second line after you have put them in the bin when they show a BFN first and then later pull them out to check again. My friend had this and she is now pregnant. So get another test for tomorrow and try again.  !


----------



## bettygrace

Congratulations Tjm!   Wonderful, wonderful news.
X


----------



## jblox78

Evening Ladies!

Congratulations Tjm!!!  Hopefully the first of many happy posts!!

Anyone else feeling majorly hungry?  More so thatn usual?  Am 5dp3dt and have had actual pain from coming over suddenly hungry quite a few times yesterday and today - have been eating crisps and nibbles which I never normally do and am still ready for my dinner!

 to all...

Jen xxx


----------



## Tjm

Good evening ladies,

Thank you all so very much for your lovely posts, I am trying to believe but will be a bit more convinced if I get another BFP tomorrow. 
Smiler and Em  and welcome to the best hatchery in town   
smiler My clinic also gave a 17 wait to test ( and infact I should test Tuesday) the test dates seem to vary enormously.
Tammy, you made me laugh, did you manage to resit the sweets, I couldn't resist anything last week and have ate enough crap for a year.
jblox, yep sounds familiar. 
Peony, glad you recovered a bit from last night my dr told me that a coffee a day was no problem at all, ( she may of seen the panic in my eyes when I asked if it was ok). 
Bubble and pinkp hope the cramps have settled down
Daysleeper as dreamcome true rightly said "Get out there and get another test"!!!!!!!
Fizzy, need a good "wobbler" every now and again. my DH keeps telling me not to concentrate on it too much DUHHHH. 
Firewolf, are you alright honey?
benbeculagirl: if you hold out til the full 17 days you are a stronger women then me.  
Hello to everyone else hope you are all having a fantastic weekend, sending you all loads of babydust and    for us all that this is the luckiest month EVER 
Tjm.xxx


----------



## DreamCameTrue

Anyone having wicked hot spells? I haven't had any dizzy...but I feel like a woman in Menopause with all the hot spells!
7dp5dt!


----------



## FireWolf

Well HELLO there the lovely ladies of the Hatchery  

SO sorry I've been MIA..will explain in a min....

But First OMG!! We have our first BFP!!       

Tjm and Daysleeper a Huge MASSIVE Congrats    I am So so THRILLED for you both!! May the next 8 months be Happy and Healthy for you both  

Have so much to catch up with since I last logged on..the last time I left you lot you were on Page 13........Lots of Clucking has been going on since my absense     

DP took me off away from the Madness of Life on the 2WW on Friday   Friday 27th 2012 was supposed to be our Wedding Day!! Had everything in place and was really looking forward to it.....was going to be pregnant with the twins going up the Aisle ..shock a few of the realies   .................but alas things were not meant to be, as you know I had my miscarriage and didn't really feel like going through with a Celebration..so we cancelled it...................anyway to sort of 'Mark' the Day..that should have been, DP whisked me away to a nice 5 Star Hotel for the night, and BANNED me from both the phone and the laptop!

I was very naughty and had a nice glass of wine   ..but I'm sure it was ok for the wee beans   They probably had their own party going on in there  .

Yes, I was alos taken away from my stash of  12 POAS kits    So I haven't tested yet   am 12p5dt today , I'm home alone now tonight and VERY tempted to test!!

Not feeling very hopeful today...don't know why really..I just don't know what to think....................

Love to all of you..will write personals after I catch up..............

and a big WHOOP WHOOP WHOOP to Tjm and Daysleeper!! Am I the next one to test? Only 2 more sleeps for me until OTD


----------



## Daysleeper

Hi All,

It feels very surreal to be congratulated, let's wait and see shall we!!! But thank you, we are cautiously optimistic, and DP is cautiously bricking it! 

I did a first response about an hour ago with FMU, I could see an incredibly faint line at 5 minutes, definately there by 10. I was saying in my other topic (sorry, a total 2WW hogger now) that surely I cant get 3 evaps in a row    

C'mon lets get some more ridiculousy inappropriately early testing going on! 
It feels great    

L xx


----------



## peony7

Congratulations Daysleeper!!  

Well- I'm well and truly in your inappropriately testing early gang now (9dp3dt) and OMG its a  

The line is clearly a line - on superdrug test, so I whipped out the more expensive CB digital which came up 1-2 weeks pregnant  

It feels a bit unreal and it hasn't quite sunk in...........blood test on wednesday, so cautiously over the moon (a contradiction I know!!)

I don't know what came over me to do the test- I'd just been feeling different, had some sharp abdominal pains (seemed to be triggered when I laughed) and felt ravenous yesterday (I know a few ladies have also mentioned feeling hungry/eating lots).

Now I need to go and do some research on my Vit C taking, Tammy - I'm worried about changing anything now. I haven't been tested for immune issues, my clinic use Prednisolon as part of their standard protocol. Hmmm what do to............. 

Lets hope this May thread has a record number of BFPs


----------



## Tjm

Good morning ladies
Daysleeper... CONGRATULATIONS!!!  isn't it nerve wracking!!!
Peony Omg that's fabulous news CONGRATULTIONS!!! 
Afm retested this morning with clearblue digital and got a BFP 2-3 weeks


----------



## Em0504

Wow daysleeper and peony, huge huge congratulations on your   that's fantastic!!   U  both must b over the moon! Firewolf your next then hey. Glad u had a lovely evening away. Yaaaaaaay tjm x x


----------



## TammyWynet

Peony7, what fantastic news   !!!! Great that you are feeling fine (and probably elated now). Yes, please look up the vitamine C intake and maybe you want to check the immune site here. There is lot's of information on there and people that know a lot about this. I did not mean to scare you or make you doubt yourself but I wanted to extend my experience and the advice I got from my doctor. 
Have a great Sunday and enjoy your fabulous news      !

For all the other ladies on their way to test, lot's of    !


----------



## Fizzybubbly

Peony - wooooohoooooo fantastic news. 

   we can all be in your gang soon xxx


----------



## benbeculagirl

Peony -   - hoping this is going to be a good thread for all of us.

AFM - lovely bbq last night took my mind off things.  Today I feel absolutely normal, though getting a little bit bored and seriously missing my bicycle, esp in this lovely weather..

Hope everyone has a lovely day

Ail xx

PS - noticed I'm not on the front page - could I be added please


----------



## lil&#039; one

Peony - huge congrats....      
I am so tempted now, as we were exactly the same stage......
Must have some POAS somewhere....but it is no longer first morning...
maybe tomorrow?
??Lil' one


----------



## Katht

Congrats to those who have just got their BFP!!  I am on a downer today AF due tomorrow and now on constant knicker watch which is really depressing!!  Horrible Utrogeston makes it feel like you are about to come on any minute.  Trying to remember how I felt when got BFPs last time but can't. Really headachy and a bit dizzy plus uterus feels a bit "raw"!  I made it to OTD last time before testing so going to try and hold out if AF doesn't rear it's ugly head!!  Take care Kath x


----------



## peony7

Thank you all for your congratulations   - its so nice to be able to tell you all as this cycle we haven't told anyone so we'll probably wait until we've made it over the 12week mark like people normally do!! Fingers crossed we make it this time - OMG- the next few weeks are about to get even tougher I think  

'lil one - I had ET on 20/04 so I'm a couple of days ahead. Saying that - the line was very clear so it may have even shown up faint a couple of days ago. I'm no good for advice as I was a bit naughty testing early!

Tammy - I think you're right, I'll stop taking the vit C. I can't even remember where I read the advice to take it now!!

Tjm - good to see you're on 2-3 week track, must be plenty of HCG in your system  

Hold on katht - about 95% of people who get BFPs report having AF pains  

Big load of     vibes to the rest of you ladies


----------



## Mazamoo

Hi this is my first IVF cycle and I test on the 10th May, having had my ET on the 26th April, 2 being transferred and 2 frozen. I'm trying to stay and think positive but cannot help but feel its going to be negative result


----------



## smiler100

Mazamoo I know how you feel.I had 1 blast transferred yesterday and this 2ww is already driving me mad.


----------



## smiler100

One quick question ladies, will AF be due 14 days after egg collection if this cycle hasn't worked?


----------



## smiler100

Also, had twinge in my stomach when I woke up in bed this morning after turning over, should I be worried? 

Xx


----------



## lynzb

A massive congrats to the bpf ladies, hope u all sail thru ur pregnancies 

I have been testing early, all 3 tests are bfn and dont hold out much hope of it changing. 

Will kerp lurking in the background so i can congratulate all bfps xxx


----------



## Tjm

Hi ladies,

Sorry but before I was on the Iphone and you can't do icons from there so forgive me but I need to do this....
Peony and Daysleeper           so very happy for your  
mazamoo   and welcome.
Smiler, its a rollercoaster ride where the hormones they give you tend to make you feel up one day and down the next, sorry don't know about the AF, I have suffered twinges and cramps throughour the whole 2WW. At least 50% of the women do alot of it again is caused by the drugs! 
Lynzb: how early are you testing? don't give up yet. keep the faith.
hello to everyone else, its pouring down with rain here so I am curled  up in front of the tv and am not going to move today.
Keeping my fingers crossed for loads and loads of BFP's. 
best, Tim.xxx


----------



## DreamCameTrue

Smiler - If you get a negative BETA then you will stop the meds you are on. Your AF will show up shortly after that. I too have had some stretch pains in my side when rolling over. It's probably muscles we haven't been using trying to be careful during the 2WW  
Mazamoo -  Think positive! I had no idea I was with my last FET in 2009. And I have a crazy LO running around my house this AM! 
I am loving all the BFP's! I hope it's going to be a common occurance here in the Hatchery! 

8dp5dt


----------



## lynzb

Tjm Im 6dp5dt, tested on 4dp & 5dp, all bfns.


----------



## Tjm

Hi lynz

I am certainly not an expert but I would think that early only  a blood test would be able to pick it up at this stage... don't lose hope yet. sending you loads of   .


----------



## emma 0206

hi all hows everyone doing i see alot of us testing on 1st may how r u


----------



## Daysleeper

Hi Guys,

All looking exciting on here just now ey! My extra test this morning was no more conclusive I'm afraid - there was a faint faint faint shadow of a line there before 10 mins (again - Tesco). It was there before the test limit, but only went pinkish at about 15 mins!!

I'm going to test again this evening with Tesco and then tomorrow morning (12dpo) with First Response. I'm sh*ting it (except that I cant cos of the stabbing stitch pain on my right hip whenever I try to). I've been feeling a bit sick, starving, sore bumpy nipples and a full achy feeling after I wee. I've never been pregnant before so really dont know what to think, but 4 evap lines in a row is some cruel trick  

I'm so so happy for all the BFPs so far, I am praying so much that I am finally amongst you all. We just cant really believe it at the moment, fully expecting AF still in 3 days...

L xx


----------



## Tjm

Firewolf, wow, am at a loss, sad to read about the cancelled wedding date but at the same time what a fantastic way to celebrate the date, ( above all what a beautiful caring, thought)  the clinic told me that up o 2 glasses of wine a week is fine so don't stress it, I really am an advocate of happy mummy happy baby, sometimes its more stressful when you think you absolutely can't do/touch anything at all..... please god don't take away my morning coffee I would become unbearable!  
So pleased you had a lovely night ( am just ever so slightly jealous   )
So you are holding out il tomorrow to test, I am so proud of you, much stronger than me..  
fingers toes and everything else crossed for you and of course all of the lovely ladies testing.  
Daysleeper, god thats frustrating, I'm sending you loads of   and   that that line gets stronger and stronger.. Tjm.xxx


----------



## smiler100

Thanks ladies  I don't know what I'd do without this forum  .

Poor DP is having to travel home from work today via walking/train and the metro link and it's horribly windy and raining . Our cars timing belt went so needs a new engine  . 

Trying to think of things to do to take my mind off things during the 2ww, and so far come up with going to the cinema with DP weds, watching football tomorrow night indoors lol, and out to a lovely Indian restaurant at the weekend. I think I'd rather be in work lol.

Just had a warm bath, although not warm enough to enjoy so I was literally in and out. Our shower needs fixing too, so it's baths for me until it gets fixed in a few days. Am I ok with baths in the 2ww?

Also I'm meant to be meeting a friend in a pub over the weekend obviously nothing alcoholic but have been reading keep away from vit C , so that's my orange juice out the window.. Fizzy pop is also bad for you so what am I meant to drink, I can't just ask for water can I lol

Well done to the BFP's and good luck to those testing. Big hugs to the bfn's, there really are no words to say to make it feel better but I found having a back up plan helped me, and something to focus on, eg planning a holiday then another cycle when we got back.

Last but not least, I've been hearing lots of ladies say they've been getting BFP's 9 days after a 5 day transfer. Would you ladies recommend testing this early? 

Xx


----------



## Em0504

Daysleeper, hope those lines got stronger and stronger. Have u got a cb digital test at all? I find those the best.
Smiler, its so hard 2 keep busy isn't it, its all rest, rest, rest lol! I haven't got much planned at all this week, got a couple of friends popping over, but not much else. Not back 2 work til after bank holiday. Just been out 4 nice meal, was nice 2 get outta house. As 4 drinks, well Im now totally para about everything, but i still had an apple juice. I feel if i cut absolutely everything out them i would just b living on water and crackers lol.
x x


----------



## smiler100

Lynzb I also think youre testing too early, maybe test again on day 9 or 10


----------



## smiler100

Em0504 glad you had a nice afternoon out, hopefully took your mind off things for a bit at least  x


----------



## KELZ29

Hey ladies, 
I had my E/T yesterday  can i join in May's 2ww with you all.
My OTD is the 11th may, so i pray and keep my fingers crossed for us all ladies
                                    


Love,Hugs and,Babydust to us all
          xxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## smiler100

Kelz I had 1 blast trAnsferred the same day as you  xxx


----------



## smiler100

Help ladies I need your help, I'm having AF type pains now but I'm only 1 day past a 5 day transfer!


----------



## Em0504

Sounds like a good sign smiler, will b embie snuggling in


----------



## smiler100

I hope you're right Em  

I wish u lots of luck for your cycle, blown u some bubbles  x


----------



## Em0504

Def sounds like a good symptom! Aw thank u, I'll blow u some 2 x


----------



## Daysleeper

I think its a     !!!!!

Just did another First Response 12 hours after the last and a visible line was there at 3 mins pinker by 5, undeniable by 10!

This is going to be a looooooooooong night until tomorrow, just cannot believe it - still. 

I think you may have all been right!   

L xx


----------



## Tjm

Daysleeper, thats FABULOUS news, so happy for you.    
welcome Kelz to the best damn hatchery in town where all the chicks are very productive


----------



## Em0504

Yay daysleeper


----------



## smiler100

So happy for you daysleeper  


Em, look at your bubbles you've reached 77 lol 

Xx


----------



## Fizzybubbly

yay daysleeper woohoo xx


----------



## KELZ29

CONGRATULATIONS daysleeper                   
Good luck with everything 

    xxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## DreamCameTrue

I am a rotten egg here in the Hatchery  
Went to lunch with DH, I was famished but when my food came I could only eat a few bites. Felt totally icky after. 
Found a pee stick.
I am only 8dp5dt  
TWO LINES.  
Ran to the Dollar Store and bought 4 more. Then the Drug Store and got a few Digital.
Took another cheapo at 1400 in the afternoon.
TWO LINES.  
Hoping for a sticky bean this time. One or Two as we had two put back. Stick bean stick!


----------



## Em0504

Yay thanx girls, 77 bubbles, fab x


----------



## FireWolf

OMG DreamCameTrue!!!          
   It's a Sticky Bean(s) for you!! Congrats!!!

Lol at you being the naughty one of the hatchery!! My My WHAT a productive bunch we are in this hatchery!!

.....Well Girls I'm pretty sure I'm the next in line to test!!! It's almost midnight.........But I'll have my sleep and test EARLY in the morning on my OTD!! Can't believe I've held out the 14 Days!!! AND I have had 12 POAS in the house since day one!! lol!    

Anyway 6/7 HOURS away from the END of the 2WW...........................YIKES!!! PLease GOD I can keep up with the Super Hacthery Results


----------



## FireWolf

Oh Yeah..Thank I'm kidding myself If I think I'll sleep


----------



## Tjm

Dreamcametrue Omg this just gets better and better! So happy for you honey.   Really fabulous news.
Firewolf we are on countdown!
Afm can't sleep.... Thoughts going round and round


----------



## DreamCameTrue

Firewolf - Off to bed with you! Not that you need sleep to pee - hahahah! Will you POAS before your BETA?
TJM - Thanks! So so so so nervous and scared. POAS tomorrow...LOL Actually...with moving the BETA I have enough to pee everyday until BETA


----------



## Daysleeper

Dreamcametrue and firewolf - good luck for tomorrow ladies, I cannot sleep a wink so I'm right here with you. I only went to bed about 1 hour ago but woke up with strong cramps. I'm scared too guys xx


----------



## Em0504

Dreamcametrue huge congratulations 2! Wow, i can't keep up with all this fab news. Firewolf, wishing u lotsa luck!


----------



## Tjm

God what an awful night didn't sleep at all, went for blood test and they said results wednesday ( tomorrow Holiday here) I think I nearly fainted anyway suffice to say They agreed to me ringing up this afternoon for them!  I also had cramps last night so really paranoid . 
Enough of the me me me, I am thinking and   of you girls testing this morning, loads of 
Tjm. Xxx


----------



## smiler100

well done the the bfp's, this is turning out to be a productive thread 

AFM not had a good night, still getting AF pains but im only 2DP5DT, so not sure what my bodys playing at. Anyway, ive got a consultation booked for 2 weeks at another clinic where i egg shared previously, so when i get the BFN probably next week I can focus on my next cycle which will be in about 3 months as need to give body a break.

A bit of a question TMI, but when AF comes I only usually bleed heavy for 1 day, then the 2nd day is lighter, and the 3rd day is very light. Does this mean ive got issues with my womb lining meaning that i cannot hold a pregnancy?

Ive been pregnant before with DS along time ago but still worried


----------



## Mr &amp; Mrs Bubble

Loving the positive news here, wish all the best for all the ladies here!  

 for me and starting to loose brown blood so all over 1 day before OTD


----------



## Em0504

Tjm, good luck 4 results this afternoon. Hope u manage 2 catch up on some sleep.
Smiler, my lining doesn't thicken very well, it never has done, but my af is pretty regular, heavy bleed 4 first couple of days and then it eases off. If your worried its something u can mention in the future hey. U haven't got a bfn yet, so try not 2 think that way!! Says me...that's all i keep thinking 2! I still believe your cramps r a good sign!
Bubble, Im so sorry! I take it you've actually tested? 
Could somebody please press the fast forward button!!! Im really struggling with how slowly the time is going! I think Im gonna go stir crazy sitting at home all week!
x


----------



## FireWolf

Girls, really sorry lack of personals....will write when I come back from theEPU

Cos YES                                                      

Whoop Whoop WHOOP!!

FireWolfxxxx


----------



## Daysleeper

So sorry Bubbles xx  

Firewolf - omg!!        Congratulations!!!!

Tjm - Good luck for your bloods, please post them as soo as you know, Ill be thinking of you xx

After a completely sleepless night, my first response test came up at 2 minutes! Tesco test still taking 6-7 mins but the line is a bit thicker etc. I'm calling my clinic today, just cannot believe it. Thank you so much for your best wishes xxx


----------



## Martha Moo

Hi Ladies

 to those of you with BFP

Bubble so sorry honey is today OTD

Just to say i am one of the FF Volunteers and i will be looking after the thread for the next few days if there is anyone that wants adding to the list or updating, please post underneath or send me a pm, i will be updating the list this evening (and every evening until pinkcat is back )

        to all

Donna Marie


----------



## smiler100

Em - i totally understand what u mean about pressing fast-forward button lol. I hope its a good sign for both of us xx.

daysleeper, dreamcometrue and firewolf - im so happy for your bfp's, made me smile 

bubbles - im really sorry hun , big virtual hugs xxx

TJM - looking forward to this afternoons post about your blood result, im sure its good news 

Donna Marie - Could you kindly add me to the list  I had 1 blast transferred 28/04/12 but my clinic have told me to test after 17 days, which is strange considering its a 5 day transfer. Im going to make my own OTD up, how about 14 days from ET, so 12/05/12


----------



## KELZ29

Morning ladies,
BUBBLES- so sorry hunny, sending you hugs   

FIREWOLF- Cogratulations on your         

SMILER- I am getting the same type of A/F pains and twinges, so dont worry you are not alone.. but be more positive hun, its to early to assume you have a bfn, plus positive vibes can bring positive results. i pray for us all for bfp        

TJM- Good luck hun  

Dreamcametrue- congratulations hun    

Daysleeper- congratulations    

EM- I feel the same, wish time could forward   well as long as we get good news it shall be worth the wait  

Sorry if i have missed anyone this morning, congrats or good luck if i have   

AFM- Well this 2ww bit is feeling like forever and i am only 2DP5DT, so i have a while yet   i keep getting these a/f like tinges but not as strong as a/f, its well confusing and sorry for tmi but has anyone been suffering a lot of wind? 
Well i   for us all ladies. 
Love,Hugs and Babydust
        xxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Em0504

Firewolf wow           to you too!  Gosh... I hope we all follow with these fantastic results!!!

Fab news Daysleeper... glad those lines are getting stronger and stronger!         

Smiler, yeah only wanna fast forward to good news though!!!!  I feel physically sick at the thought of another and final     

Donna Marie, could you add me to the list please.  I had a day 2 transfer on 27th April, OTD 12th May.  Thank you

Kelz, I have been suffering from wind too lol... think its the progesterone.  I've also been getting the odd twinge, don't know if it's just my ovaries
xx


----------



## TammyWynet

Firewolf, Daysleeper and Dreamcametrue what a fantastic news this lovely morning. You all made my day!   on your  all of you! I am so happy for all of you! Now you all can start to enjoy and be feeling pregnant. How fantastic is that?           

Twinges are a good sign for everybody who is doubting what they feel. I feel nothing unfortunately. And in previous cycles I really felt the implanting very heavily. And now this month when I have done everything right and created the ultimate circumstances, it probably did not work !
I just had my third Intralipid drip and have not had the heart to do a  . To afraid to read a negative result. It is day 9 for me now so it might still be too early to draw conclusions but I am not very hopeful for the rest of the week. I will keep on my meds but am a bit bummed out !

Bubbles so sorry to read your sad news ! I know how you feel. And hopefully we will meet again on the June tread! 

For all the other ladies (and myself still a sparkle of hope) lot's of     and I   for good results!


----------



## atom

Bubbles- sending you


----------



## Em0504

Tammy, try and stay positive, its still early days 4 u! Sending u lotsa   and  x


----------



## Tjm

Hi Ladies, just a quick note and will post later, 

Bubbles, did you do the test? I ask as I had brown bleeding from day 10 for 2 days, if you have done the heart my heart goes outto you and so sorry    

Firewolf, OMG I am soooo happy for you on you fantastic


----------



## jblox78

Hello Ladies!

Firewolf and Daysleeper - congratulations on joining Tjm with your BFPs!!!!!!!

Bubble - so sorry to hear your news  

Everyone else - hope you're hanging in there without going too  

It's so hard to stay positive - am 7dp3dt and am starting to struggle - felt very weepy this morning and just generally down - although didn't actually cry I easily could have!  Work is quite busy today so that is helping and I do feel my mood lifting slightly - I just want to know now    Had cramps all day yesterday which I was hoping are a good sign - they don't really seem to be here today though...

MIL arrives this evening - bring on the fun!

Jen xxx


----------



## DreamCameTrue

Bubble - I am so sorry dear  BFN's after a cycle are so so very cruel. Take care of yourself and take the time to heal. I know in 2008 when we had a cycle where NONE fertilized I lost my noodle  and went totally off the IVF page - hated anything fertility related and then came back and got PG with the very next try with FET.  - BUT I also agree with TJM, if you have not tested - TAKE ONE! I bled for 12 - yes 12 WEEKs with my DD. It was a long blasted 12 weeks!

Firewolf - WAHOO!!!    Fabulous! 

So many BFP's so far! Can't wait to see more here in the Hatchery!


----------



## smiler100

jblox78 - this journey is such an emotional rollercoaster, some days i feel excited that it will work then other days i just dont and feel like crying (actually scrap that, its every minute, not daily lol). I keep being told that cramps are a good sign, so hopefully for all of us who are expereincing them we get our long awaited BFP's.

Tammy - i also think its still too early to be making any assumptions hun, but easier said than done. hope ur ok 

Kelz - i also have been suffering from wind lol, definetly the pessaries. I cant believe we are at the same stage , u are only slightly older than me too, although ours in male factor but yours is unexplained . Just hope it works for us both lol. When are you testing?

Em - I pray that you will get your BFP this time, it is definetly your time!! you have the same OTD as me and Kelz, although my clinic want me to test 17 days after ET, but im going to say my official test date is 14 days after ET as i cant wait that long.



I need your advice ladies, next Tuesday morning I will be 10 days past a 5 day transfer, and I am thinking of testing if AF hasnt shown up yet. I know this is early, but lots of people have got BFP's 12 days after a 3 day transfer, and with a 5 day transfer that knocks an extra 2 days off.
would you?


----------



## Em0504

Jblox, we're all with ya hun...like smiler said its such an emotional rollercoaster and r moods can change from one hour 2 the next! At least being at work is keeping your mine occupied, Im finding just so hard being at home 'thinking'. Im not back 2 will til not Tues.
Smiler, lets hope we're all lucky on the 12th hey!! So so hope so. I don't know how i would cope not being a mummy! As 4 testing i would just wait and see how u feel next week? I find that Im really impatient in the 1st week and just wanna know, but then the 2nd week i get so so nervous that i just gonna put otd off.  Im gonna try and hold off til otd if i can?


----------



## Em0504

Sorry, blimming, predictive text! I meant Im not back 2 work til next Tues... lol x


----------



## TammyWynet

Smiler, I definitely would start testing on day 10 after my IUI. I first thought I would extend it more to my OTD but find that I cannot handle that . 
Being too impatient . I am one of those that when implanting did not work, I would like to get my period straight away so I can continue on. 

Anyway I have been googling after when the implanting should take place and it is said between day 5 to day 10. So in theory I could still be on the good site . Of course (almost of course, I want them) I had cramps today (after bathroom visit ) so I know/hope it wasn't that. And I feel simply stuffed! And did not eat a lot. I still have not touched that bag of sweets, so good of me 

So we will see, I will start testing tomorrow morning, hoping for the best , preparing for the worst !

Have a good one  everyone!


----------



## alig1972

Hi all 

Good luck to all whatever stage you are at...

I am going      on the 2ww and wish this week would hurry up and finish. I am really tired, as not sleeping too well. I have booked off this Friday to make a extra long weekend with the bank holiday and glad of the extra day to either celebrate or comes to terms with the result. 

5 more sleeps to go...

Ali


----------



## mrs_ixy

Hi girls
Wow! Lots of BFPs on here already. Huge congrats to you all. I'm on my phone so will not attempt personals as I think I'd miss someone! I bet you all can't wait for your early scans. 

I'm really sorry to the recent BFNs as well. I've been there so I know how you feel. But if doing another cycle is right for you, you will find the strength to have another go. I think people who do IVF are amazing. Where does all this grit and courage come from? 

AFM - well, I'm testing on Weds. I noticed that quite a few of you have tested early, but I wouldn't dare. You are more bold than I am! X


----------



## Katht

Bubble sending you lots of   I know how devastating it can be.  Congrats to those that have got BFP!  I have been knicker watching all day as AF due today feeling exhausted with the stress just need to know now one way or the other but not going to test early.  I have regretted it before.  Also very crampy today and slightly sore boobs! Ka th x


----------



## TammyWynet

Sounds hopefull Kath, !


----------



## Fizzybubbly

bubbles. I wish you all the best and luck for the next time xxx


----------



## Fizzybubbly

Firewolf - wooooooohoooooooooooo fab fab news xx


----------



## smiler100

oh, quite a lot of you are due to test this week, i look forward to seeing more BFP's 

Em - i have faith that this cycle is the one for you. Don't call me strange but I was actually praying on Friday evening. I was brought up Catholic but havent been to church for a long time, and i think i might have stopped believing at one point as so many bad things had happened. Anyway, i prayed Friday night that my embies made it to Blast on Saturday as we only had 5 of them, and it was a massive risk. I don't know if it was God answering my prayers, or just how it was, but i had 3 embies remaining on day 5, although there was 1 clear runner.
Gosh i sound like im in church everyday lol, believe me im far from the church person, had a child before marraige etc. I will say a little prayer for you, along with the rest of us on here.

Tammy - thanks hun im pretty sure yours is implantation too xx


I've noticed quite a few people have been saying AF is due on such a date and their OTD isnt for another few days which makes sense. Could someone kindly explain how they know AF is due whilst undergoing artificial treatment, is it 14 days from Egg collection?
I've always wondered this lol.

x


----------



## Em0504

Aw smiler thank u hun. I don't think your strange 4 praying at all, u have 2 do wot is right 4 u. I always hold my fertility stones before i go 2 bed and say a little prayer 2. I also have a chat with my lil embies! I will say a little prayer 4 u 2 x


----------



## peony7

Oh, gosh - I can't keep up with this thread, I'm pages behind - sorry if I miss anyone!

Bubble, have you tested? Brown discharge i not necessarily a BFN. Its truly horrid I know 

Firewolf and Dreamcametrue - *WOW, go girls * - huge congratulations to you both    

Tjm, I slept terribly too- perhaps the medication but also my mind was whizzing with the BFP, a combination of excitement and fear. I have a blood test 02/05. Hope yours goes well 

smiler100, I tested 9dp3dt................not saying that its recommended as it can be too early. Hope that your dreams are answered 

Tammy, you should be sooooo proud of yourself holding off those sweets!! Good luck with your test tomorrow   

KELZ29 - I've had AF cramps in the build up to my BFP, but they have now gone so I'm paranoid - you can't win either way!!!!!!!! 

AFM, I'm totally shattered and struggled to get through work today. Otherwise NO pregnancy symptoms . Like I said - my AF cramps have gone and I don't even have sore boobs!! Blood test on wednesday so hoping that the results will indeed confirm I'm properly pregnant 

Lots of tests coming up this week - stay strong ladies and lets have lots of


----------



## benbeculagirl

Daysleeper, Firewolf and Dreamcame true - massive congrats

Bubbles - huge   

Katht - I'm with you - knicker watch and crampy.  I feel just like I do before my AF, and last Tx I bled on 11dp5dt, which is tomorrow for me this time. I have all fingers and toes crossed that it won't happen, but also trying to banish an impending feeling of doom.

Sorry for such a down post ladies, if I make it through the night without a bleed I'll be happier tomorrow, promise


----------



## benbeculagirl

Sorry - forgot to say could I be added to the front page please?


----------



## lil&#039; one

hello you busy ladies   
huge congrats to firewolf and dreamcametrue   
Bubble - i am so sorry, i know that pain of the BFN too well,   it is horrible
Sorry for me post but am having a stress.......i am now 8dp3dt and got home today and found an old POAS, cheap ebay one, and couldn't resist - it came up as bfn, so now i am gutted, but hoping it is just too early? my beta is due thurs, and home poas would have been due saturday....too early ladies...please confirm   
Lil' one


----------



## Em0504

Oh no girls, I've got 78 bubbles and i only want 77...how do i get rid of the extra one? I know it sounds silly, but u know wot its like with superstitions x


----------



## Tjm

sorry now you are going to really think I am stupid but what the heck are these bubbles?


----------



## Em0504

Lol tjm, they're nothing major, just a kinda good luck thing i think. Just that 4 superstitional reasons i don't want more than 77


----------



## Mazamoo

Hi all congratulations to all that have had fantastic positive results!!   

Donna-Marie can you add me please, I test on the 10th May after having my first IVF cycle, my ET was on the 26th April - 2 embryos having been transferred.  I'm keeping my fingers crossed for everyone, including myself.


----------



## Tjm

ok, don't know how I got 79 though as I don't even know how you get them,
anyway just noticed that the hige long post that I wrote 20 minutes ago and posted din't actually appear so got lost somewhere...... very naffed off with that so now I will just recap:
Bubbles.. are you ok? sending you loads of  
Benbeculagirl, really hope you feel better tomorrow, 
peony, Firewolf, daysleeper and dreamcametrue is it just me really freaking out now? please tell me that you are not all calm and collected.   
tammy good luck for tomorrow,  
Lil' one way too early to test!!!  
Jblox, thinking of you with your MIL
afm, blood test confirmed BFP and beta of 797, this is good isn't it? anyone an expert ou there? comments welcome. going to dr on wednesday.
sorry can't remember now what else I wrote ( never knw it may turn up somewhere on another page!)
Hello to everyone else, keep the faith, stay strong, don't go too  
sending you all loads and loads of , Tjm.xxx


----------



## peony7

'lil one - easily too early (which I guess why most recommend  ), don't give up as there are soooo many stories of BFPs after BFNs testing early.    

Tjm - I'm no expert but HGC levels sounding very good indeed   Nervous about mine on wednesday  
I'm getting paranoid about my lack of pregnancy symptoms, so rest assured I'm definitely not calm and collected


----------



## Daysleeper

Tjm - those levels sound awesome!  

I called my clinic this morning but as I'm still at 12dpo, and I had a pregnyl 1500 luteal support shot at 7dpo then they wont believe me (to be honest) until Wednesday. We know I am pregnant though, the tests just keep coming up quicker (1min30 this morning!), which is surely impossible to be a fading pregnyl?! The tesco test took 20 mins on day 10 and this evening took 6! Sorry, I know its a silly rant, I just felt they were a bit insensitive (again..)

GOOD LUCK to ladies tomorrow testing, I'll be gingerly bringing out the big guns (CB digital)

Goodnight all xxx


----------



## Daysleeper

'pregnant 1 - 2' on CB digital at 13dpo   

just hoping not to scare it away....

good luck today ladies xx


----------



## Tjm

Daysleeper  yea!!!!!   so happy for you. Xxx


----------



## TammyWynet

ladies! Well I have taken the plunge today and tested but as I figured and felt, it came up as a   I have had no symptoms that make me doubt this outcome as I experience severe rejection symptoms as dizziness and being sick. So I will stop my meds today. And will wait for my period this weekend .

For the next cycle I have to see what my doctor says because I am on heavy meds to allow a possible pregnancy, he told me last month I possibly had to wait several months before trying again. For my body to get the immune system up again. Just sent him an e-mail so I am curious as to what he will say. I am prepared to wait one cycle but not more! That wait would just be too much to handle !

After 14 times, it is no fun !

I hope the other ladies have more luck than me and send everyone lot's of    .


----------



## lil&#039; one

Tammy, so sorry,
looks like bfn for me too, bleeding starting........  
am bowing off the thread
good luck to everyone still hoping   
Lil' one


----------



## Daysleeper

tammy and lill one - so sorry girls


----------



## smiler100

Oh Tam    life just is not fair at times. I can understand the hurt of getting a BFN, i think this is why i am not a fan of the clearblue digital test 'not pregnant' coming up on screen . When is your test date because i think you are still in with a chance if its not actually your OTD yet.
I think there is a girl on here called Jen who tested negative and then on the day of her OTD it was BFP. 

dAYSLEEPER - well done on the bfp 

peony - good luck for OTD tomorrow 

TJM - your levels sound amazing.

mazamoo - good luck hun, two days before me you are lol

Em - i didnt know u wanted only 77 lol, but it wasnt me who blew you anymore, i only blew up to 77 lol

lil one - i am so so sorry hun   

Sorry if ive missed anyone, i will catch up later if i have xx

AFM woke up this morning with crampy AF type pains but no where near as bad. I honestly think AF will show next week at some point as i dont feel anything is happening anymore. 
Had twinges yesterday with shooting pain up my left side, but nothing since. Im only 3 days past a 5 day transfer.


----------



## Em0504

Tammy and lil one, Im so sorry girls, its such a cruel journey! Sending u both hugs.
Daysleeper, that's great news!
Aw bless, thank u 4 getting me 2 77 smiler, I've figured that I've got an extra 1 4 luck!
Girls, Im having a really really bad wobble! I just can't stop crying and i really don't feel as tho its worked...again. And that I've put myself through all this 4 nothing...again! DP upset me last night and i ended up downstairs crying! Woke up this morning and still can't stop crying! Feel so low and negative, just don't know how 2 snap outta it? Sorry 4 ME post! x


----------



## jblox78

Morning Ladies!

Tammy and Lil one - so sorry to hear your news  

Daysleeper - brilliant news!!

Tjm - those sound like great levels!!

Em - sorry you were feeling down yesterday - I felt the same - MIL arrived and as soon as I got in the car after work with her and DH I burst into tears!  Great welcome eh!!!  Felt like I'd been holding it back all day...  I had really strong cramps in the night and couldn't sleep and they're still sort of here - am 8dp3dt so not sure if it's a good sign or bad - AF on a normal cycle wouldn't be due til Sat / Sun and I wouldn't usually get cramps until the day before - I have had cramps on and off since ET but last night's were the worst...  Don't know what to think  

ARRRRRRGGGGHHHHHHH!!!!  This is so difficult!

 to all...

Jen xxx


----------



## Tjm

Tammy and lil'one can't express how sorry I am for you both.  Life really is cruel. Please remember that I am thinking of you. Loads of   
Em0504 - the 2ww is extremely stressful and all the drugs can really unnerve you. Try to think positive. 
Jblox don't worry about the cramps. 
Tjm. Xxx


----------



## Daysleeper

Jen - this morning I had cramps so bad I was writhing around on the bed, sweating, shivering, crying, the works!! I never had cramps this bad with a bfn, and certainly not until due day so they may be a good sign xx


----------



## smiler100

ive also got AF type cramps, worse than yesterday and i am 3 days past a 5 day transfer.


----------



## KELZ29

Good morning ladies,

TAMMY- So sorry hun, sending you love and hugs   

LIL'ONE- So sorry to you to hun, sending you love and hugs also   

JEN- I have also been getting A/F type twinges, don't worry it could be a good sign for us. we have to try to be positive, all these negative vibes will give a negative response. love and hugs hun   

EM- Keep smiling hunny, its been a big journey so its understandable you will feel emotional and down, its our right to feel that way. try and be positive and keep the negativity away. hugs to you   

DAYSLEEPER- Good news   

TJM- Sound like very good levels, keep positive hunny   

PEONY- Good luck with OTD tomorrow, sending you     

Good luck and hugs to any ladies i have missed out   

AFM- Well i am pretty much the same today, not really had as many A/F type twinges. still a few dull twinges though, so i am hoping this means my little bubble has implanted     
I really didn't think this 2ww was gonna feel so long, i just want to go to sleep and wake up on OTD   if only eh ladies lol
My tips and advice is to just stay calm and don't be negative, if you feel and give off negative vibes it will give you a negative outcome, all we need to do is have hope in our hearts girls. i am   for us all.
               

Love,Hugs and Babydust to all
        xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Em0504

Kelz i am loving your positivity hun!! Your so right with wot u say, Im hoping my positivity will return very soon and that Im just having an off day x


----------



## smiler100

Em i am also having an off day, but this is because AF cramps getting worse  . I have just booked flights to Barcelona for the beginning of the school summer holidays as my DS likes FC Barcelona (he wants to meet Messi but he will have to settle with having a tour of the Nou Camp stadium lol). 

I did originally plan to cycle again on my June period, but we will be in Barcelona so i am leaving it until July/August, so at least it will give my body more time to recover.

hope everyone is doing ok.


----------



## Em0504

That'll b a nice trip 2 look 4ward 2 smiler. Is it a surprise 4 ds? Its good 2 give your body a rest in between tx. But u won't b going through another tx!!! This is r last tx, so if we get a bfn we're def gonna book a nice holiday...will badly need something 2 focus on! x


----------



## jblox78

Kelz - your positivity will hopefully rub off on me! I'm feeling a lot better now and this thread helped:

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=37504.0

It shows 86% of the girls that responded had AF cramps and went on to a BFP...

Hope that helps you feel more positive too Smiler...

Jen xxx


----------



## smiler100

Thanks Em, i would have blown you more bubbles to wish u luck but u have a thing about no more bubbles which makes me chuckle  , so here is a friendly hug  x
No its not a surprise, i cannot keep surprises and always try and made DP open up his christmas and birthday presents early lol. DS said he wants a hotel with an indoor and outdoor swimming pool!!, preferably rooftop!! im not made of money LOL, such expensive taste and hes only 8. 

To be honest, fitting in this trip along with another treatment cycle will mean scrimping and scraping for the next few months but in life you have to make sacrifices. 

you will not get another BFN Em!!!!! xxx, although you may still want a holiday lol. Please try and stay positive, this is a whole new cycle xx

Jblox - thanks, i hope we all get BFP's!x


----------



## KELZ29

hey ladies, 
I just done something i said i wouldnt do  
I done a cheap preg test im only 3dp 5dt, as u can guess bfn...now i think its way too early, what does anyone else think?
I am so stupid, dont even no what made me do it der  

xxxx


----------



## Em0504

Thanx jblox, will have a look at that link.
Smiler, looks as though your gonna b spending a few pennies on this trip...will b so worth it tho hey! Thank u hun, Im trying 2 get my positivity back, feel better than i did this morning. Thank u 4 hug, lol bout my bubbles...never been like that before!
Kelz, way 2 early 2 test hun...no more!
x


----------



## smiler100

yes Kelz u are correct, 3 days is waayyy too early lol , keep off the pee sticks young lady!!! xx


----------



## KELZ29

Thanks girls, i knew it would be lol i dont no what possessed me, i was just walking around tesco and picked it up and even said to myself it is way to early, but yet i still did it....im such a doughnut lol
I will wait until OTD for deffo now!    

Hope everyone is feeling ok today ladies
Love,Hugs and Babydust to us all
        xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## DreamCameTrue

So sorry for the BFN's  They are never any good and so painful  

Kel - Far too early girly! Step AWAY from the pee sticks...LOL

Tested again this AM. Lines getting darker! I won't use the digital until Thursday. BETA Friday.


----------



## jblox78

Quick Question Ladies,

Was given a box of Crinone progesterone gel with only 12 sticks in it (it's meant to be a box of 15) and the instructions say if used with IVF it should be uised for 30 days (or around that).  So I called and left a voicemail at the hosp and I had a callback from one of the nurses and couldn't answer so she left a voicemail saying that I only need 12 days worth - I find this really weird!!!!  Suggestions ladies??

I know our hosp usually give out pessaries and they are taken twice a day for 12 days but this is a new thing at the hosp apparently so am quite nervous that I've not been given enough!

Jen xxx


----------



## lynzb

A huge congrats on all the BFP's and a massive (((hug))) for the bfns. 

I dont get to post much on this thread as ive been a bit poorly but i have been reading your posts through the day.

I started testing at 4dp5dt up to 7dp5dt and got a bfn each day. Today i have been at the hospital regarding me being poorly and bloods show i am suffering from OHSS again. Because my bloods showed ohss gone on day of ET the Dr thinks this cycle has worked as its HCG that brings on secondary ohss. 
I am now having my OTD bought forward to tomorrow and they will do it by blood test...so fingers crossed ladies i will find out tomorrow if i have a BFP!!!!


----------



## Tjm

Hi ladies
Kelz Way too early!!
Lynzb sounds really positive for a BFP  excuse my huge ignorance but what does ohss stand for?
Jblox sorry don't know ring the hospital again and ask for an explanation of the dosage.
Smiler and Em I know its hard but you have to try to be' positive and immagine that you will get a BFP. 
Dream just gets better eh 
Afm have totally lost the plot was convinced it was wednesday all day today  
Take care all. X


----------



## lynzb

TJM its Ovarian Hyper Stimulation syndrome. Im dying to poas again!! x


----------



## Em0504

Aw, I've just seen my bubbles! Thank u 2 everybody who has helped...so lovely. I know it was a silly thing, but its made me happy x x


----------



## smiler100

LOL at Em  at least you are making me smile, and i hope u are ok too!

Well, had a long chat with DP on the phone, and have also discussed this before this cycle, and we have decided to go with donor sperm for our next cycle as 2 BFN cycles is just about all we can take.
It is something that we will need to look into more, and have counselling , but we both feel its the way forward for us.


----------



## peony7

Awwww 'lil one and Tammy, so sorry   I know how painful it is. Life sucks sometimes. Be kind to yourself and don't give up xx

Em, hope you're feeling better. You're not alone - I feel like I've cried more than is physically possible since I got onto this IF rollercoaster. Glad you got your bubbles sorted too  

KELZ29, 3dp?? Crazy POAS     Loving your positivity, you're right most BFPs have AF cramps - I did!

lynzb, good luck tomorrow    

jblox78, not sure about the Crinone - maybe you just need enough until OTD then if its BFP ( ) they'll give you more??

AFM, blood test tomorrow. I'm a bit on edge, although I'm thrilled with hpt BFP I want to know that the hgc levels are right. I felt like I went through absolute hell with my miscarriage and so scared of a repeat  

Good luck to all those testing tomorrow


----------



## Em0504

Jblox, not sure bout crinone either. I've only used it once, but i think i was given a few boxes.
Glad i made u smile smiler lol.
Peony, its amazing how many tears u have through tx isn't it. Im feeling a lot better this evening, thank goodness! Good luck with bloods 2morrow.
Who's testing 2morrow, I've lost track.
Getting some strange twinges 2night.
x


----------



## Fizzybubbly

Sore I need to do some catching up

Woohooo for he bfp's

I can't believe it's only 1 sleep to go for me til I find out.... I'm sooooo scared. I've never been at such cross purposes with myself, convinced I'm pregnant but also convinced I'm not ..... Yep I really am  

Love to you all

Xxxxx


----------



## Doris83

Hi, can i join you please?

I am due to test on the 14th May


----------



## Em0504

Good luck 4 2morrow fizzybubbly.
Welcome doris!
x


----------



## Doris83

Thanks Em504!!

I have a question that is driving me and DH   already (and it is only day 2 of our 2ww!!)

We would be due to test on the 13th may but as it is a sunday we have to wait until the 14th, if we test at home on the 13th would it be accurate

Any advice would be very gratefully received!!


----------



## Em0504

Yea it should b accurate, i would test on 13th. It can b hard 2 hold out til otd, but i always try 2 x


----------



## jblox78

Am officially going   with MIL being here - this was not my plan for my 2ww - just had to escape to my room and try my relaxation cd which didn't help much - could feel a rage boiling up as had a busy day at work and all i wanted to do was come home and chill out in front  of the tv without having to talk to anyone except dh. I know i sound like a moaner but i have another 6 days of MIL here and i don't think i can cope!!!

Jen x x


----------



## Mrs Ripple

OMG ladies, I tested early and got a very faint positive but it was still there, I can't believe it as I am only day 8dp3dt so it could still be the trigger in my system but I'm gonna enjoy it while it lasts.  I     that this works for all of us.

   to those who got BFN's. Dont give up


----------



## benbeculagirl

HI Ladies - Well I officially can't keep up any more, lots of   

Hope everyone is well

Lil one and Tammy - many   

Fizzy and lynzb- good luck for tomorrow   

Mazamoo and Doris - Welcome

jblox - I was given crinone gel for my last Tx and told I would use it up to test date and then it would be stopped whatever the result.  Not sure why.  This could be same protocol as your clinic

AFM - well I made it to now with no AF, really quite surprised.  Have had pain on and off all day, sometimes like AF pain but sometimes sharper.  At least whatever happens I've now got further this time than last.    that no AF and that I will last out to Fri without testing (I think if no AF overnight tonight I might just join the early testers )


----------



## Em0504

Jen, think id feel the same at the mo, all i wanna do is chill in front of tv. Its hard when u have family staying coz u kinda gotta stand on ceremony hey. Have nice early night!
Congrats Mrs ripple, hope the line gets stronger and stronger.
Benbeculargirl, good luck if u decide 2 test early.
x


----------



## Fizzybubbly

Gorgeous ladies of the hatchery  

I waited until my otd but wait I could no longer hence the stupid time!

Good things come to those that wait cos it was a BFP!!!!!!! OMG!!!!!!!    

Wooooooohoooooooooooooooo

   

Love to you all


----------



## Tjm

Lil one and Mrs Ripple CONGRATULATIONS!!! Fantastic news


----------



## Daysleeper

Congratulations!!! There is something in the water on this thread!!


----------



## Em0504

Congratulations fizzybubbly! Wow, i can't believe all these fab bfp's!


----------



## smiler100

Hi everyone 

Sorry about my lack of PMA yesterday, hope I didn't bring anyone down. Well I hate my stupid body, now I don't have any AF pains so not sure what to think. 
I seriously had a good cry yesterday and started planning our next cycle so in my head I know it's over but I jus need OTD to hurry up.


----------



## Em0504

Hey smiler, my pains have gone 2day 2. Im desperately trying not 2 read in2 anything, past experience has taught me that. Try not 2 stress hun, lots of ladies don't have symptoms but get a bfp!


----------



## Smorkie

Hiya lovely FF ladies!Anxiously waiting to get to LRI for ET today! Yikes, hoping we have a couple amazing blasts waitin for us.Can't thank our super kind donor for giving us this chance to realise our dream........ XxxxxxxX


----------



## KELZ29

CONGRATULATIONS ON THE BFP FIZZYBUBBLY


----------



## Laura1987

Congratulations fizzybubbly xxxxx


----------



## mrs_ixy

Wow - you lot have been busy!

Lil one - I said this on the other thread, but I'm so sorry. I was really hopeful for you.  

fizzybubbly - congratulations - when is your scan?

I'm at work so have to be brief, but congratulations to all the other BFPs too. And   for the BFNs. This is a cruel process.

It was my OTD as well today, and I got a  .   - Really nervous, though, as I had a miscarriage on my first cycle. So rather than considering myself pregnant, I kind of think of this as just another hurdle that has been got over - and the next one will be the early scan.


----------



## KELZ29

MRS_IXY- BIG CONGRATULATIONS TO YOU
SENDING YOU LOTS AND LOTS OF


----------



## jblox78

Morning Ladies!

Wow - this is such a positive thread!!

Congratulations Mrs Ripple, Fizzybubbly & mrs_ixy!!!!   

Benbeculagirl - are you at GRI?

AFM - still had the rage this morning about MIL - am feeling a bit better now though as work is busy and helping me take my mind off things...  Cramps seem to have gone so far today - feel like I have a cloud hanging over me - I want to know but am too scared to test early - am now 9dp3dt...

 to all!!

Jen xxx


----------



## Em0504

Congratulations Mrs ixy! I've never known so many bfp's, just fab!


----------



## pinkpantha

Morning morning!


Happy to see lots of good news on here but equally sorry for the bfns-big   to you ladies. Will be joining one of your teams on Friday..am quite anxious that sore boobs have gone and ad pains setting-now day 7pd5t...   can't tell where this going!


Have a good day and


----------



## Fizzybubbly

thanks goregous ladies for you congrats.

Congrats to Mrs ripple and Mrs ixy on your BFP's woooohoooooooooo    

my scan is booked in for 17th May, I'll find out the if its one or two 

xxxxx


----------



## DreamCameTrue

LOVING THE BFP'S!!! Fizzybubbly, Mrs Ripple and Mrs Ixy!!! Welcome to the NEXT round of waiting! Waiting for SCANS!

Darker line yet again this AM. So nervous still after the Chemical in November...but feeling better about it everyday. DH is starting to feel better about it too!

Can we all say which Clinic we have been to? Mine was REPROFIT in Czech!
11dp5dt

*BFP at 8dp5dt*


----------



## FireWolf

Hi there the Hatchery Girls!!

  Wow Lots has happened on this thread since I was last on! It sure is a fast moving thread!   Although the 2WW is a Killer of a wait!!

 To the new BFP's!! Fizzybubbly, Mrs Ripple and Mrs Ixy......Whoop whoop!!

DreamCameTrue I too am like you...still not quite believing it could happen to us really, we too lost our last pregnancy at the early stages and I'm Terrified of it happening again , please god it won't   . I'll believe it when I see the screen at the scan!

I was with The Cube in Czech, not too far away from you!

Well got my results from my Beta (Hcg Levels) from Monday, when I was 4wks 5days and it was 1,400! So I think that's good and healthy. Got more bloods done today (again at the EPU) and I'll get the results tomorrow, they should have doubled by then for a healthy pregnancy, so Please God they will be 3,000 +    

Best of Luck to all those testing, going for scans etc.


FireWolfxxx


----------



## Doris83

Hi ladies,

Congrats to those who got a BFP today, and big hugs to those with BFN's 

I am d3p3dt and have had horrible cramps all day, I know a lot of you have had cramps nearer to when AF is due, but is it normal to get them this early?


----------



## benbeculagirl

Hey - congrats Fizzybubble, Mrs Ixy and Mrs Ripple     What a great day its been

jblox - I'm at Ninewells, are you at GRI?

AFM - have made it through today, nearly tested at lunchtime but DH not home so managed to stop myself.  Up and down today, one minute feeling euphoric, great and giggly - next like its all going to be over any second...........Trying to keep up the    for 2 more nights........


----------



## pinkpantha

Hey DreamCameTrue,

Congrats on your BFP!   You must be super happy!

I am at the Lister..

Quick question - you got a BFP on day 8pt - was it a blindingly obvious one?

Thanks,

tc


----------



## peony7

Mrs Ripple, Fizzybubbly & mrs_ixy - YAY!!!!!!! for more                

smiler100, my AF pains disappeared too. Its hard but try not to worry about it  .
benbeculagirl- keep    OTD is nearly here!
Doris- cramps can just be start of implantation so don't worry   
Smorkie- lots of    with your blasts!


AFM- I got my hcg today (12dp3dt) and its 262 - the nurse reassured me this was very good    

Mrs_ixy, Dreamcametrue and firewolf-  I'm thrilled but terrified too. Having been through one miscarriage before I just don't think I could handle another.    


BTW I'm at CREATE in Wimbledon doing mild IVF.


----------



## benbeculagirl

Congrats Peony - you must be over the moon


----------



## Holly82

Hi girls 

Can i join please? Had two snowbabies transferred today   and test date is the 14th May.   

Congratulations to all who have their BFP's!!!   x 

So sorry to those of you who had BFN's!!   x 

Looking forward to getting to know you all other the next two weeks. x 

Holly


----------



## Martha Moo

Hi PUPO ladies

Welcome to our new ladies

Congrats to our BFP ladies, Peony7 thats a fab level 

  to our ladies who have not had their dreams come true

I have updated the list just now 

 to the ladies testing tomorrow (officially!)

Donna Marie


----------



## Fizzybubbly

Hello ladies

Welcome newbies

My clinic doesn't do betas and I'm curious as to why? Anyone else's clinic it do it? 

Xx


----------



## peony7

Thank you for guys  

I just discovered my 1st pregnancy symptom - I have darker nipples!!   pleased as was worried about my lack of symptoms!

fizzybubble- are you NHS as my last cycle was and they didn't do beta's either. Mine cost £50


----------



## Fizzybubbly

Peony- no not nhs but it's an nhs clinic so perhaps that's why

Xx


----------



## AUNTYBANJO

Hi do you mind if I join you? Feeling very lost at the moment. Had a DE FET on 20th April 2012. Due to test on Monday 7th May (don't know why so long). To cut a long story short feeling loads of symtoms metallic taste in mouth, sore,swollen,veiny (.Y.) I know this is all mainly due to the meds but stupidly did a HPT yesterday which was negative, Feeling extremely down lost & alone. Also not on great terms with DH. This is our third time. The first failed, second had a chemical pregnancy. Sorry to be so negative and draining but feeling like I can't cope with this. Thanks for listening!!


----------



## Debbie Dav

Two embryos transferred on 28th April and we have been advised to do a test on the 14th May so fingers crossed. It would be great to hear from other ladies who are going through the nightmare, two week wait....

Debbie x


----------



## pinkpantha

AuntyBanjo    ps love the name, reminds me of my friend...

Debbie - I'm "pupo" too  -its a funny couple of weeks, never feel quite relaxed..I test on Friday...good luck to you.

This is thirsty work. Time for a drink.

Goodnight x


----------



## KELZ29

Hello ladies, 
DEBBIE DAV- Welcome to the 2ww, its a long road but we are all here for each other     

AUNTYBANJO- Don't loose hope yet hunny, its not over for you as your OTD is not till Monday a lot can change in 4-5 days, keep   . good luck i will  


Hope everyone is OK tonight....this waiting is driving me nuts!  feels like a week already but I'm only 4DP 5dt...long way to go      
I am just hoping these tinges and twangs are a good sign in there..             


Love and Hugs to you all
  xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Tjm

Good morning ladies
Good luck to all testing today  ^reiki  
Sorry can't keep up with personals anymore  (brain doesn't work any more!)
CONGRATULATIONS again to all BFP's and a huge  To BFN's 
Afm first scan 12th may.
Take care all and stay strong.
Tjm. Xxx 
P.s txt through prague fertility clinic


----------



## jblox78

Morning Ladies!

Welcome Holly, Debbie and Banjo!!

Benbeculagirl - yep I'm at Glasgow Royal - everything's been great so far...

Started to feel a lot better yesterday - maybe the sunshine had something to do with it!  Am now 10dp3dt and bought some First Response tests yesterday - not sure whether to do one tomorrow morning or not (DH and I have the day off) or wait a couple more days...  The nurse said my OTD should have been Saturday but as they don't do bloods over the weekend it has been pushed to Monday...

 to all...

Jen xxx


----------



## goldbunny

do one now, do one now do one now....
do one now, do one now, do one nowow...
            
do one now do one now do one now....
do one nowow, doo one nowwwwwwww....

<mischievous cackle>


----------



## goldbunny

we won't tell anyone, honest..


----------



## goldbunny

peeee on a stick (you know you want to)
peee on a stick  (you know you want to)
peee on a stick (you know you want to)
ear-lie in the morning.....

pee, pee, (and wait three minutes)
pee, pee, (and wait three minutes)
pee, pee, (and wait three minutes)
ear-lie in the morning......


----------



## goldbunny

it wasn't me - it was spot. *he* told me to. 
(blaming the embryo is the new black)


----------



## pinkpantha

lol at goldbunny!   Be'ave!

TJM - still loving your good news! BTW how did you work out that your current gestation? Just curious to know...

Lil 'one best of luck for today, thinking of you!  


xxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## silentlywishing

Hi guys may I going you I'm having a natural fet this is my 6th go but my 1st go at doing it with no drugs, it's much easier and quicker!! Only have my follow up a week gone Tuesday!! Drugs don't work to well in thickening my womb up but naturally my womb thickens well was 9 yesterday and on drugs it barely manages 6, my transfer is going ahead on Sunday I have 8 3 day embryos in the freezer, I'm kinda counting today as the first day of my 2ww... Positive thinking!!! Haha I think my otd will be around the 17th or 18th of may but obviously I won't know definately untill Sunday, eek! X


----------



## Tjm

Jblox i agree with goldbunny per on a stick 
Pinkpantha the program does it for you as it asks for LMP and then just puts the counter on it automatically, ( i don't understand it either as I am 19dp3dt) 
This thread is soo busy now and thankfully a very positive thread, thinking of you all and have my fingers crossed for loads more BFP's 
Tjm. Xxx


----------



## AUNTYBANJO

Thank you much for the    and   ! Just going off my head here I actually feel like a fruit & nut case but glad to see I'm not the only one. Am I having symptoms or imaging them is it in my head or is it the meds. I'm constantly arguing with myself!
Glad to see all the positive HPT.
Good luck to everyone waiting to test.


----------



## Em0504

Auntybanjo, Im feeling exactly the same...not in a good place right now...feel as tho i have multiple personalities! Hasn't helped that i only got about 5 hours sleep last night. Im actually looking 4ward 2 going back 2 work next week x


----------



## goldbunny

my dh said yesterday (when he got back from work) that he had been glad he went in because it was a good way to take his mind off the tx. bless him. i'm doing enough obsessing about it for the both(three?) of us....


----------



## lacy

Hi Ladies,
i cant stop reading the posts by ladies in 2WW like me its really giving me positive energy all the way      though am totally depressed and cant think i'll be ever having a   after 2 failed cyclyes this is my third attempt and my spirit is totally different and positive thanks to you,knowing that there's a chance i can get a   
so my beta is scheduled on may 14th,i am now 2dpt i had some cramping and lower abdominal pain (very mild) during the day of the transfer and the day after,today completley normal,no symptoms at all! i know its too early to wait for any symptoms,but i'll keep hanging to this thread for your support,i'll keep updating if i had any symptomps


----------



## CazKat

Hi Lacy - I just joined the board, and spotted you're due to test on May 14, like me  

fingers crossed for a GOOD day on the 14th  

Caz


----------



## Doris83

Cazkat - I'm due to test on the 14th too.

Fingers crossed its a good day for all of us!!


----------



## goldbunny

and i! <said in a most shakespearean fashion>


----------



## lacy

Hi Cazkat ,Doris83,goldbunny
wishing you all the best of luck! and for all the ladies joining us to test on the 14th ,am praying for all of us,lets all keep the positive thoughts


----------



## jblox78

Goldbunny - you are officially mad!!  

Made me laugh very much!!  I think I may pee on a stick tomorrow!

Welcome Cazkat & Lacy!

Jen xxx


----------



## AUNTYBANJO

EM0504 I know it's awful hopefully work will help take your mind of things even for a little while. I'm in work just googling all day long and then go home and do the same.
I really think it helps that other people have the same emotions and that we're not going mad well not completely anyway!! Just slightly bonkers   
Sending you all the luck in the world and loads of      x


----------



## lacy

Hey ladies i have this thing that i cant take out of my mind,are u all doing bedrest?   are you off work?and for how long? because my clinic only recommended bedrest for the first day only and back to normal life starting the next day,but only taking it easy,no heavy lifting...etc..
i was also dismissed only 10 minutes after transfer.
it would be comforting if you share whats happening with you ladies.


----------



## goldbunny

haha. well. i asked about rest and the nurse said to rest about ten minutes on the ward. i was hoping for a good half hour or so, but DH was timing the 10 minutes and made me leave!! 
i haven't left the house (since monday) til today although it was a mixture of lying around on bed, sofa, chair, etc, and a bit of wandering outside on the patio. Haven't done any lifting except the cat... 
today we walked out to post a letter, must have been about half hour walk altogether, maybe just over. Gradually getting my head around 'getting back to normal' though haven't felt like doing much... i don't work so don't have that to worry about. 
i think just rest as much as you feel like. some people will be naturally more active than others. whether you go to work or not has to depend more on what the job is.. bad idea if it means being on your feet all day or having people shout at you... i can't imagine it would be smart for a sports teacher to go back to work but i guess an accountant can't do themselves too much harm...


----------



## alig1972

Lacy, I didn't rest at the clinic at all, they briefly went through when to test then I went straight to the loo (as was busting!) and then we stopped off on the way home and did our weekly food shop. Although I did make DH carry all the bags and unpack. Spent the rest of the day chilling at home and back to work the next day. 

I have been pretty much as normal the last 2 weeks, except perhaps going to bed a bit earlier. 

2 more sleeps for me to go! 

Ali


----------



## bettygrace

I just cant keep up with this board! Wow, it moves fast.

Welcome to all the new girls. Good luck in your 2ww. Keep calm and hopeful.

I am sorry to hear about the recent  's It's really rough. Not fair. I hope you are looking after yourselves.  

Congratulations to the   crowd! Wonderful news for you all.

I tested yesterday and got a  ! In a state of utter shock. Honestly cannot believe it. I know it's early days yet, but am trying to allow a small moment of


----------



## jblox78

Hi Lacy,

I didn't get any rest at all after ET!  Stood straight up and went to get changed!  I spent the rest of the day lying on the couch at home.  I had the next two days off work as well and pottered around the house and walked round the supermarket with DH, and since then I've been back at work.  Think it definitely helps to take your mind off things and give you some sense of normaility (unless as Goldbunny says you are doing something physical).  I know it is good to move around a little to keep the blood flowing to the uterus so maybe don't lie down all day!

Good luck!

Jen xx


----------



## CazKat

We had ET and then 30 mins bed rest... then back to being on holiday, lol.... wasn't intending to take it quite as easy yesterday as I did but we're in Cyprus (DFET) and it RAINED all day yesterday so we stayed in the hotel room and watched films with Turkish subtitles all day  

Holiday is over on Saturday, then it's back to blighty and back to work on Tuesday - Bank Holidays are a godsend


----------



## Suru

Hello to all you wonderful & courageous ladies ( our men can't handle what we have all gone through in the course of our treatment)!!!
Just a quick note as in office & typing on phone: Huge congrats for d BFPs & I am so sorry about the BFNs
I am also due to test on the 14th.
Got up right after the et & went shopping d next day. I am a Dr so I do know that moving about aids blood flow to the uterus. Back at work fully now!
Been having af-like pain since 2dpt but milder today. 
Will post better when I get home.


----------



## Em0504

Congratulations bettygrace, yay another bfp!
Lacy, my clinic said i could rest after et if i wanted 2, but we chose 2 go 2 lovely little tea shop near by 4 a treat, then home 2 rest. Im off this week, so haven't done much except potter round house, just been doing few light things, nothing heavy. Haven't really been out much as weather so awful. Back 2 work next week.
x x


----------



## Holly82

Hi girls  

I too was up and away straight after ET!! I also went shopping after and for a McDonalds. I didn't carry any heavy bags my dbf did that   I relaxed once i was home and lay on the sofa for the rest of the night and today i have done a tiny bit of tidying. I 'm off work until Monday   

I also test on the 14th!!   for excellent news that day from us all. x 

 to all. x


----------



## Em0504

I've just been 4 a little walk, only round the block. Started 2 feel guilty that i haven't really done anything, so thought a little stroll and bit of fresh air would b good. Gonna wanda 2 lil village shop 2morrow. Coz Im off sick this week, i don't wanna b spotted wandering around really, but 2morrow would b ok with going back 2 work next week. 2 many things 2 worry about! Lol x


----------



## lil&#039; one

sorry for being absent, bfn confirmed today
Sending   or    to whoever needs it......
Lil' one


----------



## Martha Moo

Hi Ladies

Welcome to our new ladies today, i think you are all testing the same day

Lil One so sorry to read of your confirmed BFN   
be kind to yourself sweetie x x

Bettygrace  on your 

lots of      for tomorrows testers Katht, sophie82, Clarke12 and Beneculagirl (and those testing early too!)

Hope your not being driven too     in the waiting time!

Donna Marie


----------



## Em0504

So sorry lil one, big hugs 2 u x x


----------



## DreamCameTrue

So sorry Lil One  Please take care of yourself.


----------



## AUNTYBANJO

Sorry Lil one. Sending you big    wish I could say something to ease your pain x


----------



## Tjm

Lil'one, so sorry for you honey, Please take care of yourself, sending you loads of  .

Betty grace, congratulatins on your BFP.


----------



## Fizzybubbly

Lil'one - so sorry to hear that     xxx


----------



## Fizzybubbly

Bettygrace - congrats on BFP xx

Just done my third hpt this time it's clear blue that says how many weeks. It says 2-3 weeks which is correct. It says to usually do with first pee, so it's got me wondering does this mean tht my hcg level is high? Annnnnnnndddddddd ..... Does that mean its twins? Heehee xx

Love to you all and good luck those who are testing tomorrow 

Xx


----------



## Doris83

So sorry to hear your news lilone. Sending you big hugs XOXO


----------



## silentlywishing

Holly I think you have the right attitude I've done the whole sitting round... Putting legs in the air staying off work for the whole 2ww.. Hot water bottles not bathing ect ect but none of it ever made a difference i've gone at it from every angle I really have supplements, alternative therapies.. You name it I've done it! now I'm just in the frame of mind that if it's going to work then it will and once they're in their there's absolutely zero I can do so living my life as normally as possible and not doing anything stupid like lifting heavy objects is the way forward, I truely believe that! X


Lil one I am so sorry to hear your sad news take care of yourself xxx


----------



## KELZ29

LILONE- so sorry to hear your news, sending you love and hugs   


Hope all my ladies on here are doing ok today, sending you all love and hugs too     

AFM- I am having a really low day been in tears and hoping and praying its all going to work out, but feeling a little negative about it today   
Which is strange as i had a lovely dream that we had a baby girl called jazz (which is our name for a girl if we have one) so i woke up really happy, then my mood dropped  i still have so long till i test to, its so loooooooooong  
Well all i can do is                    


LOVE AND HUGS TO ALL YOU GORGEOUS LADIES
      XXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXX


----------



## Fizzybubbly

Kelz -           xxx


----------



## Holly82

Lil One - Sending you   so sorry!! x 

Fizzybubbly - Wow twins would be fab   When is your scan?x 

Good luck to all who are testing tmoro.   you get your BFP's. x 

Silently - I believe that too. There is nothing more we can do but hope and   x


----------



## MrsMacD

Hi everyone. Hope you don't mind me joining in at this late stage. Wish I'd seen this thread earlier as my 2ww is just about over -OTD Saturday. Looks like there's been quite a few BFP's so congratulations to all you lucky ladies.

I have already done 2 hpt which have come back negative. Today I went for acupuncture and a few of the needles in my lower abdomen were sore. Sorry for tmi but I had brown mucus tonight and cramps and fear it's all over. May be just coincidence but can't help feeling acupuncture has brought on AF. Anybody else had the same?


----------



## goldbunny

i thought you weren't supposed to have acupuncture in your belly if preg? maybe i am imagining that i read that.


----------



## DreamCameTrue

Just popping on before bed - Nervous for tomorrow (it's still today over on this side of the pond  ). I have another +HPT which screamed PREGNANT in less than 60 seconds but BETA is tomorrow. AAAHHHHH! 

Ok...off to bed with me. I will be a mess until I get results!


----------



## jblox78

Hello ladies,

Unfortunately it's a BFN for me - at 11dp3dt I'm pretty sure it's a definite...

Our OTD should have been tomo but as they don't do bloods on a weekend it is booked for Monda

My head is scrambled...  Good luck to everyone...

Love Jen x x


----------



## benbeculagirl

Dreamcametrue - looking good

jblox   

MrsMacD - welcome and fingers crossed for you

Well its a BFN for me too.  Not too surprised as all signs and symptoms completely disappeared yesterday and I suddenly felt completely normal.  Still gutted though, going to drown my sorrows in some wine this evening, give myself a few days to a week to come to terms with the idea and then TRY and start to look forward again.........

Good luck everyone else


----------



## goldbunny

sorry jblox x


----------



## goldbunny

sorry benbeculagirl


----------



## KELZ29

Sorry ladies for the BFN's sending you loads of love and hugs        
i wish you good luck in your future treatment xx


----------



## Em0504

So sorry girls! This can b such a cruel journey. Hugs 2 u both x x


----------



## Katht

Hi everyone well today is the start of the rest of my life.  Will have to come to terms with being childless, not sure how I am going to do that.  Devasted at a BFN this morning, no AF so thought we were in with a chance.  Just wanted one last go at a pregnancy but not to be.  So unfair and cruel I am never going to experience being heavily pregnant, giving birth, being a Mum, Grandmother.  Scared of being old and alone.  Not sure what the next move needs to be just try to grieve for what I have never had I suppose, try to find other life goals.  Sorry for the me post just needed to put it down!  Sorry and   to those that have also had BFN. From a very emotionally and physically exhaused Kath!!! XX


----------



## goldbunny

HUGS KATHT


----------



## Holly82

Huge hugs to benbeculagirl & Jen.   So sorry!! Wishing you's both lots of luck for your future Cycles. Take care. x 

Katht - I don't know what to say, only that i am very sorry and that i am thinking of you!! Have you thought about adoption or fostering? Want to send you a massive hug x 

Dreamcometrue - Good luck for your results.   x 

Hi Goldbunny and KELZ - How are you's? x


----------



## Em0504

Oh Kath, wish i could give u a big hug. Its just all so unfair! I know exactly where your coming from hun, if i sadly get a bfn then my thoughts will b exactly the same as yours. Take time 2 grieve and try 2 get some nice things organised, so that u have things 2 look 4ward 2! Take lots of time out 4 yourself! Hugs 2 u x x


----------



## Girlie08

Hi lovelys thought I'd have a mosey in the 2ww seeing as i am nearly halfway through it , sorry for the BFN on here like I said before kath you are so very brave


----------



## LauraHC

Hi all 
Can I join here please? Am half way through the longest two weeks of my life. I actually would quite like someone to punch me in the head so I can remain unconscious until next Saturday. Really sorry to hear about the bfns  I am thinking of you all. Congrats to those with positive news. 
Laura xx


----------



## pinkpantha

Hi,

What a crappy day - so many BFNs, me included today. Not sure whether to keep testing or accept it for what it is. Left phone message with clinic as don't know if its worth checking HCG bloods. Not really surprised...thinks its part and parcel of this whole rough deal...can't get pregnant naturally so its sure as hell going to be difficult with IVF too.  was teary this morning but DH is here..only ray of sunshine is that I found out about my next and last part of my training job is likely to be somewhere I really want to go  

I said it before and I'll say it again - this sucks but its our first go and I don't think luck or statistics were on our side but is one cycle closer to us having a child in some shape or form..quite reflective about the whole thing - going to get through my exams and papers and have a more focused effort in June/July. Decided to move clinic to ARGC as heard great things about them..our clinic was a little to 'processed' for my liking, even as a doctor. 

Good luck to all of you on here whatever stage you at.

I wish you all the best and hope you get your wish 

  and   for now

Lisa x


----------



## pinkpantha

Hi,

What a crappy day - so many BFNs, me included today. Not sure whether to keep testing or accept it for what it is. Left phone message with clinic as don't know if its worth checking HCG bloods. Not really surprised...thinks its part and parcel of this whole rough deal...can't get pregnant naturally so its sure as hell going to be difficult with IVF too.  was teary this morning but DH is here..only ray of sunshine is that I found out about my next and last part of my training job is likely to be somewhere I really want to go  

I said it before and I'll say it again - this sucks but its our first go and I don't think luck or statistics were on our side but is one cycle closer to us having a child in some shape or form..quite reflective about the whole thing - going to get through my exams and papers and have a more focused effort in June/July. Decided to move clinic to ARGC as heard great things about them..our clinic was a little to 'processed' for my liking, even as a doctor. 

Good luck to all of you on here whatever stage you at.

I wish you all the best and hope you get your wish 

  and   for now

Lisa x


----------



## KELZ29

so sorry kath, sending you loads of hugs and love right now      


HOLLY82- I am doing ok, just feel sad for all the BFN's and it makes me scare's that its going to be next week...i pray it works out     


LOVE AND HUGS TO YOU ALL LADIES
      XXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXX


----------



## Em0504

Welcome Laura, your due 2 test on 12th then, same as me. This seems 2 have been my longest 2ww ever! Praying 4 good news hey!
Lisa, so sorry hun. Take time out and think bout your next step! Good luck with your exams. Gosh, things seem 2 b going the other way now hey. 
I feel so nervous 4 the 12th!!
x x


----------



## Tjm

Katht, benbeculagirl, Pinkpantha and Jblox so very very sorry for the BFN's my heart goes out to each of you, take care of yourselves and wishing you much joy And happiness  in the future whatever you decide to do. 
Thinking of you all     .
Tjm. Xxxx


----------



## AUNTYBANJO

Sending much love & hugs to all BFN my heart bleeds for you all.  I have been there and think I will be there again in two days.
KathT Sending you an extra special hugs you are so very brave


----------



## CazKat

big hugs to everyone for the BFNs  

We just heard that the 4 embies we had left after our FET the other day couldn't be refrozen - so looks like this will be my last ever 2ww. Just have to hope for a +ve this time - would really like my little man to have a little brother / sister but if it doesn't work this time then that's it. At the age of 45 I don't think I can go through this again, lol.....


----------



## Katht

Hi I have rung the clinic this afternoon to tell them about the BFN and they have advised to continue with meds and retest on Monday as I have had no bleeding.  I don't suppose there is much hope as certainly the clearblue hpts are very accurate.  I suppose they have to air on the side of caution, just wanted closure.  Hadn't taken my meds this morning and stopped the progesterone.  Was also going to open a bottle of champagne to drown my sorrows but will have to keep it on chill!!!  Has anyone heard of someone getting a BFP after a BFN on OTD? I certainly can't seem to find any stories of this happening.  Kath x


----------



## Daysleeper

So sorry for the BFNs girls, we have so so been there but I know how little consolation that gives. Kath it does seem very unlikely, cb state 99% accuracy on the day of days, but maybe they've seen it happen?

I wish I could say the 3WW is better than the 2WW, every twinge and I think I'm miscarrying   

Good luck girls xx


----------



## goldbunny

there is a big difference between unlikely and impossible.


----------



## Em0504

Kath, there must b a reason your clinic has told u 2 do that, my clinic has always told me 2 stop meds once tested and bfn. Im keeping everything crossed that things change 4 u! Keep that champagne chilled, may b celebrating instead hun x


----------



## Holly82

Hi Kath, have you tried a first response? x 

Hello and hugs to everyone else, lots and lots of luck to you all. 

Holly


----------



## Tjm

Katht,   for you for Monday sweetie. xxx


----------



## Fizzybubbly

Kath, benbecula, pink pantha, jblox- sending you massive    down the line and   that the future brings you more happiness 

Xxxxxxxx


----------



## DreamCameTrue

So sorry to hear on all the BFN's today  Many  to all of you.

BETA is in. 1870 at 13dp5dt. I checked against my last LO. She was 3880 at 15dp6dt. So I hope things are ok.

I am nervous as the Progesterone was low...13.61. Hoping that picks up. Next BETA is Monday.


Good luck to all those testing over the weekend!


----------



## goldbunny

does beta stand for something? i gather it is some kind of blood test? wish i knew what it meant. is there an alpha test? usually things that are 'beta' are some kind of prototype replacement for something that exists..


----------



## KELZ29

evening ladies,
hope you are all as well as can be today  at least its Friday and the start of the bank holiday weekend   

This 2ww really plays with your emotions and mind  you analyze every symptom if is it good is it bad you say to yourself   its hard work this bit  
Cant wait to actually spend some time with my D/H as he's been working nights all week and sleeping in the day which i think has made this 2ww even longer and lonely  and i still have one more week in the same situation next week 

Well i hope everyone is feeling OK and not going mad like me lol, i hope you all have a lovely bank holiday weekend and relax ladies   

Sending everyone big love and hugs and babydust              
    xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Doris83

Nearly half way through my 2ww now, have decided that as my OTD would have been the 13th if it wasn't a Sunday that I'm definatley doing a hpt on the 13th. So only 8 sleeps to go!!

I had a really realistic, horrible dream last night. I woke myself up crying in my sleep. Is anyone else having really realistic dreams?


----------



## Em0504

Doris, Im having awful dreams 2! Had a really terrible one last night that i don't even want 2 mention out loud! Had weird ones the night before...dp thought i had finally lost the plot lol.
OMG...one week 2 go...Im now on constant knicker watch!!!


----------



## Doris83

Glad it's not just me em, although I never want to have a dream like last nights again, I still feel upset about it 

So glad were at the half way point, and I'm definatley on official knicker watch too!!

 we get BFP!!


----------



## Em0504

Same here hun, mine was about my dad and i can't stop thinking bout it/him! Think I'll have 2 give him a call later!
Knicker watch is already sending me  
Yea,


----------



## Girlie08

Doris83 : same day as me good luck honey I was a bit upset we got 13th but as my stimms started on 13th April my dp. Says could be lucky x


----------



## AmyHF

Hi ladies, just had my 5day blastocyst transferred with an OTD of 14th may. Bit nervous, not sure what is in my head or actually happening at the moment.


----------



## grantly

hi everyone hope its ok if i join you in this moment of madness. i to am on the 2ww. i had ec on 1/05 14 eggs collected 11 suitable and 7 fertilized. i have 2 embies on board with OTD being 16/05. my et wason the 3rd so im not sure if im day 2 or 3 transfer. 1 was and 4 cell the other a 5 but only by an hour. i currently feel very bloated and like i have trapped wind(TMI). 
i have no fertility issues other than a slightly low amh of 6 somethin. hubby has a failed vasectomy reversal but has TESA to remove sperm. we had icsi as was thought to be the best option for us


----------



## Doris83

Wow so many of us for the 14th, (if we all last that long without poas!!) got everything crossed that it's a good day for us all!!!


----------



## CazKat

I'm also due to test on 14th but I think it's going to be hard not to test the day before, lol.... even though it's the 13th - but at least it's not a Friday!!

Currently sat in the hotel lobby in Cyprus, waiting for the taxi to come for my flight home... and trying not to analyse every twinge or weird sensation 'down below' lol.....


----------



## catbob

Can I join you? Just had et this morning with 2 on board. Otd 18 May.

Fingers crossed for all you testing before me x


----------



## Lannypoo

Hi 

ladies can I join? Just had my et today test date 16th may  xx

Any tips for not going  

Leanne


----------



## goldbunny

the best way to stop going crazy
is to, be already insane
turns out if you're already crazy
you cannot 'go' crazy again.


----------



## LauraHC

Gold bunny that just made me laugh out loud!!!


----------



## Em0504

Bit worried girls, have had some brown watery discharge...sorry tmi..am stressing now! OTD is a week 2day x


----------



## grantly

hi em it might be implantation its is alot? or just when you wipe sorry TMi again what are we like


----------



## LauraHC

Hi em - When was your transfer? Could be implant bleed this early in... I know it must be worrying but if it's brown, try not to panic. Keeping my fingers crossed for you. Xx


----------



## alig1972

Hi 
It is a BFN for me today, woke up at 5am and did the test but kind of already knew the result after light spotting yesterday. Anyway DH had agreed to go to the follow up, as I want to know why we only got 4 eggs this time despite being on a higher dose of drugs. Don't think we will be able to afford another go as we really scrapped the bottom of the barrel for this, so perhaps we will consider adoption but that is for another day. 

Had a little cry and sure there will be a few more tears to come   

Take care, Ali


----------



## goldbunny

hugs.  alig


----------



## bettygrace

alig1972: I am so sorry to hear your news. I was hoping for you.
It's crap and not fair. I am so sorry. I hope you and your DH can find some strength soon. Your journey to making a family is not over yet.


----------



## Em0504

Hi girls. My transfer was last Fri, day 2 transfer. Its just there when i wipe and is a kinda watery brown. Sorry girls, its mad how we share so much info hey.
So sorry Ali, don't hold back those tears, better out than in. Big hugs 2 u  x


----------



## Tjm

Alig so sorry honey    
Em0504 sounds like implantation to me.


----------



## cohensmummy

Hi ladies, please can I join you all please  

I had 2 day 6 blasts transferred yesterday with otd of 18th which seems like a life time away   but going by my previous cycles I'll be testing early as even the pee stick   won't stop me about 4 days early xx

I recognise some of you ladies from bare bunnies so a big   to you all an to all the other ladies I'm yet to meet look forward to supporting you all through these horrible weeks   xx


----------



## LauraHC

Ali - really sorry to hear your news. Hug to you xx


----------



## Debbie Dav

Dear Alig1972,

I'm so sorry to hear you got a BFN today, be kind to yourself and take care. I saw your comment about the cost of IVF, I did a regular cycle of IVF last year as a private patient and it took us 10 months to pay off the credit card. We recently went through a cycle of "Gentle IVF". I'm nearly 40 and was told it is more suited to older ladies, they dont stimulate your ovaries as much. The whole process was much easier and I had two embryos transferred last week. It was also less than half the cost of regular IVF, on top of that I asked my GP if he would put all the drugs on an NHS prescription and he agreed. In time you might want to ask your clinic about this. 

Take Care 

Deb x


----------



## Em0504

Wow Debbie, that sounds interesting! I haven't heard of "gentle ivf" x


----------



## Em0504

Sorry meant 2 say did u experience any kinda early spotting tjm? I've never had this before, although have spotted in 2nd week, nearer 2 otd x


----------



## Martha Moo

Hi ladies

Alig1972 so very sorry to read your news, i hope and   that your cons can offer some answers due to a poorer response to higher dose of drugs sending a    to you and DH

Welcome to AmyHF, grantly, Cohensmummy, Lannypoo and catbob sending lots of   and        for the 

Hope your all having a good BH weekend

Donna Marie


----------



## jblox78

Afternoon Ladies,

Thanks for all your messages...

It's a definite BFN for me - confirmed when AF arrived this morning...

Was really down yesterday although I slept right through for the first time in just under a week last night - think all the waiting was getting to me!  Am feeling a lot better today - DH and I have decided to wait a few months before trying again - we have one more NHS try.  My sister is getting married in early June and friends of ours are getting married in July so we are going to plan a holiday in between the two and then once all that is through will look at starting maybe late August / September.

We've still to go in for blood test on Monday so guess we will make an appointment then to discuss next steps...

 and lots of luck and best wishes to all of you...

Jen xxx


----------



## Em0504

So sorry Jen! Glad u have some nice things coming up and a holiday sounds perfect. Enjoy your time with dh! x


----------



## catbob

Jen/align - so sorry to hear your news


----------



## Laura1987

Morning ladies 

It's a BFP from me today can't believe it were both over the moon xxxx


----------



## Em0504

Yay...huge congratulations Laura! x


----------



## Tjm

CONGRATULATIONS Laura!!!


----------



## LauraHC

Congrats Laura!!!! Amazing news


----------



## grantly

Congrates Laura wow u guys are up early I went to be at 10 and my eyes have not long been opened o haven't slept like that for years maybe its the meds


----------



## Em0504

Im the complete opposite...not sleeping at all x


----------



## silentlywishing

Hi everyone I had 2 frost babies transferred this morning  I'm doing a natural fet blow me some bubbles for luck xxx


----------



## silentlywishing

Hi pinkat can you add me to the list i had a natural fet and my otd is 17/05/12 thanks x


----------



## KELZ29

So sorry JBLOX&ALIG- Sending you big hugs          



CONGRATULATIONS LAURA1987 ON YOUR BFP  



Hope everyone else is doing ok today  

AFM- Still waiting till next sat for OTD, all A/F twinges have stopped for a few days now so hoping thats good and it was just my little one implanting    

LOVE AND HUGS LADIES
  XXXXXXXXXXXXXXX


----------



## Martha Moo

Hi

Congrats Laura1987 

welcome Silentlywishing, i have blown you some good luck bubbles 
Will add you to the list on page one in a moment (i have taken over from Pinkcat )

Hope everyone is having a good Bank Holiday Weekend

Donna Marie


----------



## silentlywishing

Ah thank you Donna xxxx


----------



## Em0504

Welcome silentlywishing, have blown u some bubbles x


----------



## Karina♥️

pinkcat said:


> *Welcome!*​ *  This is a thread for Ladies Testing between 1st and 31st May,  *​ *who have had IVF, ICSI, PGD, FET, IUI or OI, Clomid/**Tamoxifen*​ [csv=] Name, TX, OTD, Result
> 
> Tjm, DEIVF, 1st May,
> FireWolf, FET, 1st May,
> nancec, IVF, 1st May,
> Bubble85, IVF, 1st May,
> emma0206, , 1st May,
> bettygrace, IVF, 2nd May,
> Daysleeper, OI, 2nd May,
> Fizzybubbly, ICSI, 2nd May,
> Mistygal, ICSI, 2nd May,
> mrs_ixy, ICSI, 2nd May,
> Rocketstories, ICSI, 2nd May,
> Peony7, IVF, 2nd May,
> 'lil one, ICSI, 3rd May,
> Katht, ICSI, 4th May,
> sophie82, IVF, 4th May,
> Clarke12, IVF, 4th May,
> Benbeculagirl, FET, 4th May,
> TammyWynet, IUI, 5th May,
> 
> lynzb, IVF, 5th May,
> alig1972, ICSI, 5th May,
> Dreamcametrue, FET, 5th May,
> Laura1987, ICSI, 6th May,
> jblox78, IVF, 7th May,
> mrsripple, IVF, 7th May,
> AUNTYBANJO, FET, 7th May,
> pinkpantha, IVF, 7-9th May,
> Mazamoo, IVF, 10th May,
> Smiler100, , 12th May,
> Em0504, IVF, 12th May,
> Doris83, IVF, 14th May,
> Holly82, FET, 14th May,
> Debbie Dav, IVF, 14th May,
> lacy, , 14th May,
> Cazkat, , 14th May,
> suru, ICSI, 14th May,
> AmyHF, IVF, 14th May,
> grantly, ICSI, 16th May,
> Lannypoo, IVF, 16th May,
> Silentlywishing, NAT FET, 17th May,
> catbob, , 18th May,
> Cohensmummy, FET, 18th May,
> KarinaSmith, FET, 11th may, ​


----------



## tans

Afternoon ladies, Thought I would share whats going with me in hope someone could shed some light as to what is going on with me.

So after having 2 embryos put back April 20th clinic gave me a test date for Thursday 3rd. Tested and I got a BFP, that afternoon I started to lightly bleed. On Friday tested again even tho still bleeded and I got a BFN. Phoned clinic and the told me to continue with drugs till Monday and test again. Tested Saturday and I think I got a very very faint positive. Tested this morning with first response and got a darker positive even tho I'm still having a bleed. How and why have I gone from a BFP to BFN to BFP again? Could this be an early miscarriage which is continuing to release the HCG hormone? I'm totally confused and don't know wether to be happy or not. Aghhhhh this is so stressful. Anyone had this before??
Tans


----------



## Karina♥️

pinkcat said:


> *Welcome!*​ *  This is a thread for Ladies Testing between 1st and 31st May,  *​ *who have had IVF, ICSI, PGD, FET, IUI or OI, Clomid/**Tamoxifen*​ [csv=] Name, TX, OTD, Result
> 
> Tjm, DEIVF, 1st May,
> FireWolf, FET, 1st May,
> nancec, IVF, 1st May,
> Bubble85, IVF, 1st May,
> emma0206, , 1st May,
> bettygrace, IVF, 2nd May,
> Daysleeper, OI, 2nd May,
> Fizzybubbly, ICSI, 2nd May,
> Mistygal, ICSI, 2nd May,
> mrs_ixy, ICSI, 2nd May,
> Rocketstories, ICSI, 2nd May,
> Peony7, IVF, 2nd May,
> 'lil one, ICSI, 3rd May,
> Katht, ICSI, 4th May,
> sophie82, IVF, 4th May,
> Clarke12, IVF, 4th May,
> Benbeculagirl, FET, 4th May,
> TammyWynet, IUI, 5th May,
> 
> lynzb, IVF, 5th May,
> alig1972, ICSI, 5th May,
> Dreamcametrue, FET, 5th May,
> Laura1987, ICSI, 6th May,
> jblox78, IVF, 7th May,
> mrsripple, IVF, 7th May,
> AUNTYBANJO, FET, 7th May,
> pinkpantha, IVF, 7-9th May,
> Mazamoo, IVF, 10th May,
> Smiler100, , 12th May,
> Em0504, IVF, 12th May,
> Doris83, IVF, 14th May,
> Holly82, FET, 14th May,
> Debbie Dav, IVF, 14th May,
> lacy, , 14th May,
> Cazkat, , 14th May,
> suru, ICSI, 14th May,
> AmyHF, IVF, 14th May,
> grantly, ICSI, 16th May,
> Lannypoo, IVF, 16th May,
> Silentlywishing, NAT FET, 17th May,
> catbob, , 18th May,
> Cohensmummy, FET, 18th May,
> [/csv]​


Karina smith, FET, 11th may


----------



## goldbunny

maybe one m/c, one survived? don't even know if that is possible at this stage? you said you had two though..


----------



## tans

Yeh 2 top grade embryos put back in. I'm hoping and praying that maybe it is just that one failed to implant but there is another there all snuggled in. Can't do anything till Tuesday because its bank hols.


----------



## Holly82

Hiya 

Laura - Congratulations on your BFP         x

Jen & Ali - So sorry to you's both   x 

Silently - I have blown you some good luck bubbles!! Glad your transfer went well and that you now have two gorgeous embies on board   x 

tans - Maybe it could be two? but i have heard about lots of women that have bleeds and everything is ok! Not sure about the BFN test but at least it is BFP again. Sorry i know that doesn't help but i think it is still positive for you. x 

Kelz -   those twinges were implantation, its certainly positive that the twinges have now gone.   How many days post transfer are you now? x

AFM - Just wondering   i had my ET on Wed would this make me four days post transfer or five, not sure if i count the Wed too? x


----------



## silentlywishing

Thanks holly, I have blown you some bubbles back  they said I was their first ever transfer on a Sunday hope it brings me good luck   x


----------



## cohensmummy

Hi holly, I'm having the same thought here as don't know if I'm 2 days past or 3 I can't remember how it was measured from previous cycle   I'll get my 1st Ivf diary out and hat may shed some light  xx


----------



## Holly82

Hi Cohensmummy   i'm four days post as i asked on Bare bunnies thread. But i'm going to keep it at five   juat because that means i'm closer to testing and hopefully a BFP.   that my embryo's will/have implanted sometime today or tommorrow!! Did you have five day transfer? x

Thanks for the bubbles Silently   Wow cant believe you were their first ever Sun transfer   this must be lucky. x


----------



## silentlywishing

Holly you will be 4dpt you count the day after transfer as day one and so on, same for you cohensmummy, hope this has helped, I know of a really good website you can go on to track your embies progress I can't copy paste as using my phone but if you google visembryo fertilisation it's fab I find it do helpfull x


----------



## AmyHF

Hi ladies. I'm 2dp5dt, think the progesterone is responsible for the sore and enlarged breasts, but is it normal to have twinges at this stage? I really don't know whats in my head or in my body!


----------



## gem27

Hello ladies. I had my ET yesterday and had 2 put in  am feeling a bit low today. Stupid as it sounds I think I kinda expected to feel different and I don't. Yesterday I was in a high of course but today I just duno what to feel. Already this 2 ww seems forever! Any advice? My boobs r dire and have cramping /period type pains but quite mild. Xxx


----------



## silentlywishing

Hi Amy and gem yeah the progesterone plays tricks on you so try not to take much notice of 'symptoms' hard I know but it messes with your head constantly trying to analyse every little thing I'm doing a natural cycle only hadn't et this morning and have incredibly sore boobs, is it a sign!?, no its to early it's just my body producing progesterone guess what I'm trying to say is relax and enjoy being pupo    I'll blow you guys some bubbles for luck xxxx


----------



## Buntyg

Hi Everyone,

Can I be added to the list please.  I had my ET on 25th April and OTD is 13th May a whole 17days!

Which symptoms are caused by the meds in particular or is it just he raised HCG levels that cause a false positive if you were to test early?

Thanks for any replies and good luck to all

BuntyG x


----------



## silentlywishing

Hi bunty!! 13th may is my birthday :•D has to be a good omen!! I think the symptoms people refer to are ones that present typically in early pregnancy such as swollen boobs bloating needing to pee constipation feeling sick cramping not really caused by the hcg injection more to do with the progesterone I think x


----------



## Buntyg

Hey SilentlyW,

Its my Birthday too!! 

Thanks for the info, I deffo have all the symptoms but have sore boobs all the time anyway  I really hope they are not all caused by meds (I didn't have any injection just take estrofem 3x daily) I also take with progesterone 200mg 3xdaily, 2.5mg prednisole, 100mg aspirin, and 10mg Folic acid.

I have been a bit naughty and tested a tad early  10pt3d which was positive 1/2weeks so hope this was not false but hey ho it's my first go and what will be will be.


Buntyg said:


> Hi Everyone,
> 
> Can I be added to the list please. I had my ET on 25th April and OTD is 13th May a whole 17days!
> 
> Which symptoms are caused by the meds in particular or is it just he raised HCG levels that cause a false positive if you were to test early?
> 
> Thanks for any replies and good luck to all
> 
> BuntyG x


----------



## silentlywishing

Oh wow a positive, eek!!! how come your otd is the 13th should it not be round about now really? Maybes your symptoms are symptoms how fabulous x


----------



## cohensmummy

Hi ladies,

Silently wishing- thanks for letting me know about dpt I don't know why I couldn't remember that guess its because I was silently hoping I was a day further on   xx   xx

Bunty- congrats on your BFP   I did both my test early 10 dp3dt and 9dp5 et so   it is a accurate test xx

Hi t gem, Amy, holly, tans, Maria,Donna, em, Kelz,grandly, gold bunny and Laura  xx

Afm- thinking how the hell did I get through the 2 ww before as I'm only 2dp6dt and wish I could just sleep the next week away,I have just got my first Ivf diary out to have a look and I'm now thinking this was a bad idea as know I'll be symptom checking against it and if they don't match will be disappointed . This is our last go for some ys as financially we can't keep it up. But as we would love a big family we have started to look into adoption so I know that will be our next stage xx big    to all xx


----------



## Buntyg

Maybe just maybe then it could be true, I feel I have to wait until the big day though.... And even then?...

Cohensmummy -thanks for that info very encouraging, the 2ww is like the book ' Going on a bear hunt' can't go over it..... Gotta go through it, xxx

SilentlyW - sending you lots of luck and baby dust this time   for you xx


----------



## silentlywishing

Cohensmummy haha the only reason I know is because the last time I just couldn't get my head around what day I was on, I wouldn't compare symptoms from your last pregnancy,  I've been pregnant 3 times and can't honestly say that any of them were the same....ask my sister who has two children and she'll tell you both pregnancies were completely different!

Buntyg- definately looking good for you but yeah wait untill your otd it can't hurt (although I dI think your it'd is mega long) 

I've had a sore throat for the past few days my other half came back from a stag do loaded and shared his with me, great! Just hope I don't get full blown cold could do with out being poorly bad at the mo!!! X


----------



## Smorkie

Hi Ladies, mind if I join in? Am driving myself and DH nuts!
I've been trying not to analyse everything but am on constant 'Crotch Watch'








I know its early still but am looking for signs I had last time like the internal scratch like sensations and tugging. I seem to have more twinges higher in my abdo on both sides but nothing deep down inside. No implantation bleeding yet either. I know I've gotta wait till Fri but this







is dragging. I just wanna close my eyes and wake up Fri morning. Been trying to keep busy sorting MiLs belongings and sorting the house out. Its never ending. Sadly I am less inclined to come home and do housework after. DH is due to sign probate prior to our clinic visit. Could it be a sign we are being looked after with a little financial help on the horizon? I would love to give our ICSI Pixies a great start in life







DH is calling me the Twincubator and it makes me smile.  Will our dreams finally come true? I wasn't in the mood to celebrate my 40th last May, not because of the age but because we were still without child and between failed tx. I do hope this year I'm not gonna be skulking around being miserable and pathetic. This damn IF seems to have sucked the life out of me and I hate the person I've become. Surely lady luck is listening?







?? Where's my PMA gone?? Arrrrgghh. Doesn't help I woke with a start at 5am clutching my belly after a dream in which saw two white balloons floating up to heaven. OMG I thought it was a sign, that's it, it's not worked again couldn't get back to sleep and strangely have had no sore boobs since, is it over already? Going to go to bed later with a novel I bought after a review in latest IN mag called the 'Two Week Wait' by Sarah Rayner I'll recommed it if its any good!
I'm gonna read the last coupla pages to catch up and promise personals next time. Big  to all of you in the 2ww. Its sooooooooo difficult, you think I'd have devised a coping strategy by now! If anyone has any tips, much appreciated xxxx
P.S. Please can I be added to the list at the begining of this thread? Tx DEICSI 2nd May, OTD 11May.....


----------



## silentlywishing

Hi smorkie you post made me chuckle I think every body in this thread can relate to how your feeling I'll blow you some bubbles for luck xxxx


----------



## Smorkie

Thanks SilentlyWishing, will blow you some too! Did you have a smooth transfer today? xxx


----------



## Martha Moo

Hi Ladies

welcome to our new ladies

sending lots of         to you all

and lots of  vibes to Auntybanjo and pinkpantha for OTD tomorrow        for a BFP for you both

Donna Marie


----------



## silentlywishing

Yeah it went well lost 4 frosties tho which is sad but still got 2 frozen and they transferred an 8 and a 10 celled they both lost one or two cells in the thaw but they survive so I'm happy my clinic don't usually do transfers on a Sunday they said I was their first so I'm hoping that it's some sort of lucky omen this is my 6th go not sure I can face another disappointment xxx


----------



## Smorkie

I did wonder when I read your signature, Sunday is indeed rare for ET it is therefore special and unique! Let's coin the phrase '6th Time Lucky!!!" I surprise myself each time that I put myself through this but whats the alternative There surely can't be a 7th for us......Am sending you heaps of sticky vibes and heaps of     
Hi DonnaMarie, thanks for adding me to the list!


----------



## silentlywishing

Thanks smorkie sending lots of lucky vibes right back at you xxx


----------



## pinkpantha

Thanks Donna Marie-my otd was Friday just gone and unfortunately was a bfn.

Take care and all the best


----------



## Buntyg

Hi Donna Marie, 

Thanks for adding me.  I wonder if you could help me? I have a long gap in my signature and cannot amend it.  My brain I a bit mushy 

Thanks Donna

BuntyG


----------



## Holly82

Morning  

Hope your all enjoying the bank hol weekend, i'm back to work today   booooooo x 

AFM - Had on and off twinges yesterday   it was implantation and not the progesterone but i have lost most of my   and thinking it is going to be another failed Cycle for me. This is probably all to do with me going back to work today LOL as i really want to stay off and enjoy the sunshine   x 

Welcome Smorkie and Buntyg, wishing you's both lots of luck.


----------



## silentlywishing

So sorry pinkpantha  

Hi holly oh booooo at the going back to work however it may just make time go by a bit quicker for you! I'm off till wed I'm getting bored now tho I need time to fast forward, I'm very very impatient :•D x


----------



## Martha Moo

Hi 

Pinkpantha so sorry to read of your BFN   

BuntyG, it looks like you have some space between your text, to check go to profile, forum information, scroll down to look at your signature box and check the text if thats the case just click on delete a few times which should reduce the gap and bring the bottom text up to meet your other text

Donna Marie


----------



## Em0504

So sorry pinkpantha. Hugs 2 u x


----------



## grantly

Hi i don't know if anyone can help I've just a few  on and off flutterings. Is this ok does it mean anythinf


----------



## DreamCameTrue

So sorry Pinkpantha  

AFM - Waiting on 2nd BETA results. Hoping they are doubling and rising nicely. Or since it's been 3 days tripling? Oh I dunno. Hoping the progesterone is up as well. I went back last night and read all my posts from 2009 and am so nervous now...we had two beans then - lost one and had bleeding for sooooo many weeks  I was constantly freaking out about losing the 2nd bean. It's funny - her nickname is Bella Bean  

I'll post later with 2nd results - it'll be about 4 hours from now!


----------



## silentlywishing

Hi Dreamcometrue fingers crossed for you I'm sure all will be as it should be!    xxx


----------



## LALOVE

HI everybody
New here...Painful wating ... Have done DEIVF and OTD 15 /5... but that is very faaar away...Have tested today, neg...   but maybe it's to early ?  Today it's 9dp3dt... What shall I think about the result?  It was a very sensitive test  ... Don't feel anything special..maybe a slightly touch of sickness...  But haven't had any bleeding either.
When can you expect your bleeding to come ? I know that one should keep positive      but sometimes its hard  
Thanks for any answers..
Babydust to all of you girls in here / lalove


----------



## goldbunny

hang in there lalove. i am in similar place, otd 14/5 now 7dp3dt, tested yesterday waay toearly, bfn, no bleeding, cramps at night. it is so hard waiting and i keep reading about people who get bfp but then lose it soon after, which is scaring me. babydust and   and  to all


----------



## Buntyg

Hey LA Love, 
Have lots of empathy for you its torture waiting.  I think you tested too early for your hgc to increase.  I tested early too at 10dp3dt and got a positive result which could still be negative on my OTD is 13th May. Soo... really another week to go and anything could happen between now and then.  I have had no bleeding either so it is just a matter of waiting till the OTDto be sure.

wishing you lots of babydust

So sorry to hear your news Pinkpantha xx


----------



## Tjm

Lalove..... WAY TO EARLY to test, ( I thought I was bad testing 3 days early!!!) 
Keep the faith and hang in there. 
 to all....


----------



## silentlywishing

Ooooh you naughty ladies step away from those pee sticks,   nothing to be gain from testing early I have done in the past and every time I wish I hadn't!! Try not to beat yourselves up about your negative results it could be that you guys tested waaaaay to early     

I'll blow you guys some bubbles for luck x


----------



## DreamCameTrue

Soooo...BETA#2 was 5702  
Progesterone up as well...thankfully.

I'll be popping in to check on you other ladies - much  and  to everyone!


----------



## Tjm

Daysleeper    Go girl Go    fab news...


----------



## LALOVE

ok ladies   I'll wait a bit more to take next test...  maybe tomorrow   well not
  TJM -3 days ... hihi thats a minimun    

thanks a lot, feels  better now. You're not alone in this world full of wishing.  ..

 / lalove xx


----------



## silentlywishing

That's great news congrats dreamscometrue x


----------



## Em0504

Great news dreamscometrue! x


----------



## KELZ29

Hey ladies,
Hope you are well today, as you can be anyway.

Congrats on all BFP'S and positive news on things. BIG hugs to any ladies with not so good news    

This 2ww is a killer ain't it girls, it drives you nuts   analyzing every sign and symptom, i cant stop doing it lol    I'm 9DP 5DT and keep thinking shall i test early, but i am so scared because if its a bfn then i wont hold much hope for Saturday...arggggghh it drives me crazy   
I am just going to keep praying every night to all the good people up there               

I pray for us all to get the results we hope and want   

LOVE AND HUGS LADIES TO ALL
    XXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXX


----------



## cohensmummy

Hi ladies,

Hope you av all had a great long weekend 

Congrats dreamcametrue  xx

As for testing early ladies I'm already planning when I'll test early and I have a long time left so in the last few days I would defiantly be climbing the walls. They say it's all to do with will power but I think it's more wont power. Keep saying I won't test yet I won't test yet  xx

Got my self 3 first response preg test tonight off eBay for a bargain price of 6.40 was very happy with my little purchase, just hope they don't arrive too quickly or I'll be sat looking at them for over a week xx

Never knew what bubbles where for so wil send you all some good luck with them, please send me some back pls  xx


----------



## Em0504

Kelz, Im feeling the same! Im trying my hardest 2 hold out til Sat, but its hard. The only thing stopping me from testing before Sat really, is fear of a bfn and then having 2 go in2 work!
Im praying 2 all the good people up there 2!
Bought cb digital test yesterday, just keep looking at it.
x x


----------



## KELZ29

EM- Dont give in be strong hun, it could potentially ruin your week or on the other hand bring you so much joy...but just wait lol 
We can do this girl   

SENDING US BOTH AND ALL OTHERS TESTING THIS WEEK LOTS AND LOTS OF PRAYERS AND POSITIVITY          
                    


LOVE AND HUGS 
  XXXXXXXXXXX


----------



## KELZ29

A QUESTION LADIE'S:
Is it ok to have a bath in the 2ww?? i have been told not to, so just showering everyday, but i would love a soak in the bath   


LOVE AND HUGS
  XXXXXXXXXX


----------



## cohensmummy

I think is personal choice kels but on both my previous cycles I didn't, well I actually didn't til after scan xx but its up to you just warm though as know hot can be bad xx


----------



## goldbunny

you could try just soaking your feet, might be relaxing...


----------



## grantly

I WAS ADVISED. NOT TO BATH OR SWIM FOR 3-4 DAYS POST ET SO IF YPUR PASSED THAT SHOULD BE OK


----------



## KELZ29

Yes i am 9DP 5DT, but i think i'll stick to showers to be on the safe side lol hopefully it will be worth not having one for my little bubble


----------



## Holly82

Hiya 

I'm 5dp3dt and think i will start testing from 8dpt which is to early i know but i cant help it either!! Plus i have nine tests to use up before next Mon which is my OTD  . I've tested early on all my Cycles and on my last FET Cycle i tested at 8dp and got my BFP.  

KELZ - Im also sticking to showers!! x 

Good luck to all testing tmoro     x


----------



## Holly82

Sorry it was 9dp when i got a BFP.


----------



## KELZ29

GOOD LUCK HOLLY


----------



## Em0504

Kelz, Im gonna stay strong, i usually manage 2 wait til otd. Im always wary bout baths during 2ww, so always stick 2 showers. I absolutely love a hot bubble bath and its always the 1st thing i do after a bfn...that and a cuppa tea...oh and lots of wine of course! But won't b doing any of that this time.
Holly, try and hold out 4 as long as u can hun, i know its hard tho.
Back 2 work 4 me 2morrow, so off 2 bed new.
Night girls.
x x


----------



## Smorkie

So sorry to hear your news Pinkpantha. My heart goes out to you. Look after and be kind to yourselves   

BuntyG, you smiling? At the Spanish clinic where we had our previous DE cycles they ask us to test at 12dpo so I would be eagerly awaiting the bhcg if I were you. Btw Which brand did you use?    However, most tests don't register HCG below 25iui so it could be too early LaLove especially if you've had late implantation. The BHCG is the only confirmation. I've asked DH to hide all my 10hpts until Weds....Some people don't get any implantation bleeding but I'm stil secretly hoping to see it and am constant 'crotch watch'   Its sooooo hard isn't it GoldBunny this waiting game, enough to drive you maaaaaad! Try and wait a little longer and hold on to being PUPO . Kelz29, thanks for all your much needed positivity, I think you could test before Sat as they are making you wait a long time! We were told to avoid heat on the belly after ET and avoid baths/saunas etc so personally I stick with showering for a while. Cohensmummy 6.40 is a bargain! I will try and hold out for 12dpo, but like you I seem to have lost all will power and my sense of humour. DH is trying to be lighthearted and make me laugh but I'm just snappy, poor thing!

Hi Holly82, hope work wasn't too onerous for you today. I'm on a career break but wish sometimes that I was at work to take my mind off things and not have the time to spend analysing every tug&twinge! I  echo your sentiments SilentlyWishing, you think experience would help but it just makes me even more impatient We had rain n cloud here in Leics if it makes you feel any better Holly   

Hiya Em0504, I admire your tenacity and have everything crossed for you babes   

 DreamCameTrue, what a fab result. I'm so pleased for you! And   to you to Tjm, when's your DD?

Crikey its hard keeping up with us all! Sorry if I've missed anyone. I'm wishing us all sticky vibes and good news for the next week. Sending   to you all xxxx


----------



## silentlywishing

I have to say that the one thing I am definately doing is staying clear of baths, embies don't like to much heat and also I don't want anything getting up my...fofo   and damaging anything or passing infections there, I have a bath everyday to I love them!!! Howevet I do have a shower in my en suite and Have found that sitting on the floor and letting the water run on me is kinda relaxing also infact I could sit there hours :•D xx


----------



## Debbie Dav

Morning ladies,

Like so many of you I'm tempted to test early, but so far I have stopped myself from buying a test. My OTD is 14th May (currently 9dp 2dt) and I will try and hold off unless my period comes before then (like it did last time). I have never felt so anxious and find myself logging onto this site constantly, but its reasurring to know i'm not alone!!! I am reading into every ache and pain, I've had constant lower tummy ache on and off since transfer and my tummy is sooooo bloated, off to work again in leggings..... This morning I've also noticed a thick clear discharge, is this a good/bad sign, should I phone the clinic?. Going to worry myself sick all day now....

Big hugs to all those ladies who got a BFN and congratulations to all those with a BFP. 

Wishing all you ladies a good day. 

Deb x


----------



## silentlywishing

Debbie are you using pessaries? I've heard using th in your toosh can cause discharge x


----------



## goldbunny

bit worried about people saying embies don't like heat. being in bed seems much hotter/ over more time than a bath would be. wake up roasting. have i killed my embies ?


----------



## Holly82

Goldbunny - I'm thinking the same   i wake up in a hot flush most nights!! Hope my embryo's are still staying strong. x


----------



## silentlywishing

Lol I've read that hot flushes can be a sign actually so don't worry about that x


----------



## Holly82

Silently - This was before my embryo's were even put back hehe   x


----------



## silentlywishing

Haha well prob just the med's then I wouldn't worry I'm sure all is fine x


----------



## barbster

Morning Ladies  


Would you mind if I joined you? I had an ET yesterday and am now on my first ever nail biting 2WW. Have booked a week of work and will try to relax and do as little as possible which will probably be hard. My dog is already looking at me as if to say "where's my walk?" she will have to wait till DH gets home this afternoon.

I won't do any personals just yet, this is a very busy and fast moving board so will be hard to catch up.

       

Barbs x


----------



## Debbie Dav

Hi Silentlywishing,

No I’m not using pessaries, no medication since hcg injection on Tues1st May!!! So now convinced my period is coming……


----------



## LauraHC

Hi All 
It's a bfn for me - AF has arrived with a vengeance. Completely devastated to behonest and can't think straight. 

Good luck to everyone 

Laura x


----------



## tans

Morning All, I have no idea what the hell is going on. So I've been to docs this morning because on Thursday I tested positive on my OTD, started to bleed that night. Friday got a negative result on Saturday whilst still bleeding. My clinic told me to test again Monday which I did and tested Sunday and both came back positive. So been to see my doctor who tested me and I'm negative but I had a first reponse test that is saying a very clear and strong positive this morning. What is going on


----------



## silentlywishing

Hi barbs wellcome to the dreaded 2ww x

Debbie are you doing a natural cycle??, that's what I'm doing but I didn't need the hcg I also had a bit discharge since I ovulated but I'm led to believe its normal, yesterday I had one tiny spot of old very light blood mixed in I thinks it's off the transfer she couldn't get the first catheter in properly n probablies scratched me a little, to early for implantation and way to early for af I love not taking the med's it's so much easier!! 

Laura I am so sorry   when was your otd? Have you done a test to make sure?? I got my period on my first ever go (before otd) my progesterone levels were to low as I was on just one pessarie a day has it been suggested you up the dose?? Take care x

Tan god what the hell is going on with you!!! I think you need your beta's checked when are you getting them done?? Bless you must be so confused I know I would be a girl I work with fell pregnant(naturally)  tested positive then had a bleed and tested negative went to her gp's and again came back negative.... Her little boy is now 8/9 weeks old fingers crossed for you hun


----------



## tans

Silentlywishing: thank you for your friends story...I needed to hear something similar with a good outcome. No one has offered me a beta. My doctor said he could organise me an emergancy scan but only with the go ahead from my clinic who never ever call you back! A scan at this stage would be to early anyway wouldn't it? All my doctor said was you more than likely had a miscarriage...Yeh thanks for that doc!


----------



## Em0504

Tans, that is very strange hun. I would call your clinic again, maybe they can explain would could b happening? As if this isn't hard enough hey!
Laura, Im so sorry hun. Big hugs 2 u.
AFM, i think its all over. My brown spotting had eased off until this morning! As i left 4 work it was much heavier and redder and i felt awful by the time i got 2 work, so Im back home again. Have spoken 2 my clinic and they said I've done the right thing staying home resting. They've told me not 2 test til Thursday,but don't think i can hold out til then! Just feel absolutely sick!


----------



## LauraHC

Oh Em, I am really sorry. I was hoping that at least one out of the two of us supposed to be testing on Saturday would get there. My clinic have also said I can only test on Thursday but I kind of don't see the point - am now full flow, so there would be nothing left there by then, even if I had got pregnant in the 1st place. 

Whole thing is just awful - Just keep thinking that this cannot possibly get any harder. 

Laura xx


----------



## jblox78

Laura - so sorry hun    - it's not very nice is it?  

Em -   - hope things change for you...

Hope you feel better over the next few days - will take time to get through it I think - my first day back to work today and finding it quite tough - am looking forward to a few months of normality and forgetting about IVF for a while (if that's even possible!) - have been looking at holidays and hope to book one over the next few days...

 to all...

Jen xxx


----------



## Debbie Dav

Hi Silentlywishing, 

Me again, I’ve done Gentle IVF, not sure if it’s similar or same as natural. I didn’t down reg just started taking “gonal f and buserelin” on day two of Aprils period, then had hcg 36 hours before retrieval and another hcg two days after transfer. It’s just a waiting game now, but convinced it hasn’t worked for me again. Keeping everything crossed and praying……

x


----------



## Em0504

Its just the worst feeling isn't it Laura, i really feel as tho its over and i think Im gonna test in the morning, can't wait til Thursday! Hey ho, this is r last go, so will b time 2 get our lives back. There's no way i can put myself through any more! Have u been tempted 2 test? x
Jen, hope u get a lovely holiday booked x


----------



## silentlywishing

Tans, I really think you need to push for a blood test that way they can check your levels have you thought about visiting a&e I know it wouldn't a bit dramatic but sometimes it's the only way of getting what you want, most hospitals now have an epau (early pregnancy assessment unit) how many weeks preg would you be a heart beat is usually only visible from about5/6 weeks however they would be able to see a sack via ultra sound I still think checking your levels is a better way forward, when you got your negatives were they from a forced wee I.e drank loads of water so that you could pee? -this can water down the hcg level in your urine... Just a thought x

Ems big   how many pessaries are you on? Can it not be upped?? 

Debbie, yeah I suppose it is quite similar I've never really heard much on gentle ivf but I think I must have read one of your posts before about it! I'm not on a single thing which is great cz I know that everything my body does is me and not the medication my womb didn't respond well on med's never more than 6 but naturally I was getting 9mm and a triple pattern which is good I did worry about progesterone however I can feel that I'm making it as my boobs are sore I feel fat and I'm a bit constipated (sorry tmi) that's how I am on the pessaries tho so I'm glad I feel it! I'm tired today, been full of cold mainly a snotty nose ewwwww started before et was a little worried but I'm not going to dwell on it what will be will be


----------



## Em0504

Silentlywishing, Im on 2 pessaries a day, its weird coz my boobs haven't been hurting 4 a few days now, whereas on previous tx they have always been really painful. The only difference this tx is that I've been putting pessaries up bottom as was worried bout leakage from front bottom tmi sorry!! Clinic said they were more beneficial up bottom, but now Im worried that's not true?? Clinic didn't say bout increasing pessaries, should i ask them do u think? x


----------



## silentlywishing

I only ask cz in my first go I was on one pessarie a day and bled before otd so after that they upped my pessaries to twice daily I used them up my front bottom tho maybes your levels dropped and that why you bled so early, can only ask them, can't hurt can it!! When I used them I set my alarm 30mins before getting up on a morning so that it's got time to absorb I did this because I had read it was advisable to do so but my clinic never told me this I would ring them that's what they're there for they may tell you to up your pessaries! Xxx


----------



## Em0504

Yea maybe I'll give them another call. I usually lay down 4 about an hour after inserting it, 2 make sure its absorbed. My consultant had said it was better bottom end, but Im still worried. Prob all 2 late now anyway. I'll call them now x


----------



## silentlywishing

Ah fab! Let me know how you get on fingers crossed xxx


----------



## Em0504

Just heard back from clinic and been re assured that def better inserting bottom end and that i should just carry on wot Im doing as it will b absorbed ok xx


----------



## silentlywishing

Ah that's good, sometimes it just helps to get some reassurance x


----------



## KELZ29

SENDING BIG HUGS TO ALL YOU LADIES THAT REALLY NEED ONE TODAY
         




afm- feeling really tired today, i did a little light house work and felt shattered, thats crazy for me  
so want to test before sat but i am staying strong  
Praying for us all ladies                   

LOVE AND HUGS
  XXXXXXXXXX


----------



## Holly82

Hi Girls 

LauraH - Sorry to hear its a BFN   x 

Tans - Hope you manage to get another blood test or to get some answers!! x 

Silently - How you feeling today? x 

Em - I use bottem end too. I also lie for a good half hour and i do what Silently does and put my alarm on.   that the bleeding stops!! x 

Hi to everyone else i have missed  

AFM - Hoping that all this twinges i'm having is implantation they are quite strong at times and my ovaries feel like they are being twisted. x


----------



## Em0504

Thanx girls. Guess I'll just carry on doing wot Im doing and hope 4 the best. At least Im at home resting!
Holly, hope your pains r a good sign hun. My pains have eased off now.
  x


----------



## lacy

Hi Ladies,

Laura really sorry for your Bfn,try to take good care of urself now  
EM i use the pessaries bottom up and lie down for and hour as per my clinics instructions,using the alarm also 

Today is 7dp5dt,and i've been having slight cramping since i woke up,and slight back pain as well,i am bit down,am too scared  AF would come i had no symptoms at all since day 3 after transfer when i had ovary swelling and some cramping also,but after the 3rd day i stopped having any symptomps at all that i started to be on  and following the concept of PUPO  
but today am too scared and started to be discouraged....any ideas? any one with me on the same boat? any one had similar symptoms?

    to all of us!


----------



## CTD

Hello,

Can I join you please?!?! I'm day 11 in my 2ww and have only just found this thread - a little slow I now. I was doing ok during the first week as I had sore (.Y.) and a few pokey cramps, which, although could have been due to the drugs, I had convinced myself were positive signs..... now I have no symptoms and am going a little 

OTD 11th May


----------



## silentlywishing

Hi holly I'm ok just got this stupid cold... I'm all snotty!!  lol other than that tho I'm fine have sore boobies and feel like a fat whale type human    it's good tho means my body is making progesterone cz that's how I feel on the pessaries I'm back at work tomorrow it's a bloody good job cz I'm so bored now I could eat all day long-not good when you feel fat! I've heard girls talk of the ovary twinges during early pregnancy so fingers crossed  

Lacy bless you its a total roller coaster of emotions isn't it won't be long now for you tho?? Good luck! X

Ctd hi and wellcome I've done this 6 times now n I can honestly hand on heart say that every time has been so very different I've had symptoms-no symptoms-part symptoms and always had the same outcome so guess what I'm saying is that it doesn't really make much difference so please don't worry about it    

Blowing you all some bubbles for luck xxxxx


----------



## CTD

Silentlywishing - thanks for the advice - 80% of the time the rational side of my brain agrees, but then the other 20% of the time my irrational brain goes into overdrive/coping mechanism in readiness for negative news. I must stop worrying and get on with things.... what will be will be! xx


----------



## Karina♥️

Hi All, I had a FET on the 2nd May.. They transferred 2 5 day blasts  . My testin day is 11th May.. I had a fresh ET back in nov 2011 but got a BFN  . I keep gettin twinges in my ovary area.. the same feelin i get when AF is due but im prayin these twinges are a good sign..   . fingers crossed for a BFP for all u other ladies on ur 2ww xx


----------



## silentlywishing

Haha ctd if only I took my own advice I am getting better at it tho I start off pretty calm but then, dum dum dum- crazy me sets in ooo crazy me is wicked she made me test early last time! x

Hi there praying for a baby boo wellcome xxxx


----------



## LALOVE

Hi ladies in 2ww  
Lacy , I feel like you, pain in my lover back before AF. Oh hope it's a good sign not opposite
Today it's 10dpt3dt. I tested neg yesterday, Early I know...     But today I've bought two more test, sensitive for 20 iui.  DH  want to wait. I want to test.  OTD 15/5.  Today started a bit brown spotting. Emailed the clinic that havn*t answered. If one shall take extra Progesterone  shall one start when it's spottings or when it's more red bleeding? 

     To you ladies who had BFN today.

     to all others who are struggling with the rollercoaster / xx lalove


----------



## silentlywishing

Hi LAlady are you abroad its a but crap you can't just get in touch with them must be so frustrating! 


Strangest thing... I feel like my lady bits keep blowing bubbles!?!? Anyone ever experienced this      xx


----------



## KLconfused

Hi all 
Im going insane. im 3dp3dt and im paranoid about every twitch. I feel sick and i think its anxiety   
i went back to work today which helped and im going to bed now. See if i can sleep or work through this 2ww. Im so scared every time i go to the loo incase period comes. I dont think my due date is until next week anyway. Roll on May 19th


----------



## goldbunny

i don't see what you mean by your due date isn't til next week, if you 6 days past e/c doesn't that make your period due in 14-6=8 days, ie 16th may? or am i wrong in my calculation?


----------



## goldbunny

oh, wait todays tuesday, 8 days IS next week.


----------



## Em0504

My spotting is getting worse girls, dark red now and have had some clots...sorry tmi! Im preparing myself 4 the worst and the end of r journey!


----------



## silentlywishing

Klconfused   I know it's stressfull but you just got to hang on in there hung I've said it before n I'll say it again, this is my 6th tx and evertime my experience has been completely different I've had symptoms, no symptoms, part symptoms.. Started off with symptoms then ended up with none and viseversa every time has had the same outcome so really it's best not to analyze every single twinge because although sometimes it can mean something it sometimes means nothing some people get symptoms with pregnancy but some people have none at all n still get their bfp's chin up and stop stressing!!    xxx


----------



## silentlywishing

Ah no ems   when's your test date hope your ok it's hard but try to stay positive some people bleed all the way threw   I'll blow you some more bubbles for luck x


----------



## Tjm

Lalove, I had first spotting at 11 days and it was really scary but worked out that it was implantation blood.
hang on in there, stay away from those pee sticks, they are only going to stress you out unneccesarily, the clinic normally gets back to to you the day after as they read the emails in the evening.. so she should write to you tomorrow. if not give them a quick call, they will proabably tell you the same as they told me at the time which was, relax and give your body time to adjust. 
Hang in there honey. x
Em504, contact your clinic, ask them for advise and see what they say as silentlywishing said some people do suffer bleeds all the way through.


----------



## KELZ29

praying for you em- dont loose hope yet hun


----------



## Em0504

Thanx girls. I contacted my clinic 2day tjm and they told me 2 get home and just rest, rest, rest...which is wot I've done all day! Silentlywishing, OTD is Saturday but clinic said i could test on Thursday
x x


----------



## silentlywishing

Well good luck to you I really hope it works out well for you xxx


----------



## bumblebee389

Hi ladies

Fingers crossed for all of us. All the injections, scans, ec etc were easycompared to this waiting. My OTD is 18/5 which seems like an eternity.

This is my 1st ICSI and I had ec on 2/5 with only 4 eggs collected and only 2 fertilised. 1 was put back on a 2 day transfer. Surprisingly despite initial disappointment, I have been quite upbeat and positive since et. However 1st day back at work today and with a stinking cold, I burst out in tears and had to go home. Think I may also take Tommorow off as well. Need to be busy but not sure pressure of work is the best environment for me.
How are you keeping your sanity?


----------



## Em0504

Thanx silentlywishing.
Hey bumblebee, the 2ww is torture. I've completely lost my sanity! Stay at home 2morrow and relax. Im going 2 c my doc 2morrow 2 get signed off 4 rest of week!


----------



## bumblebee389

Em, not a bad call. I feel I can now justifiably stay at home. Going to bed with Horlicks night night and good luck prayers for all x


----------



## KELZ29

God bless ladies  
Fingers crossed for good outcomes for all of us in the end.

Big love and hugs tonight 
xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## goldbunny

you too kelz x


----------



## KELZ29

JUST NOTICED I AM NOT ON THE FIRST PAGE, ON THE 2WW LIST OF LADIES...CAN I BE PUT ON PLEASE, SURPRISED I ONLY JUST NOTICED  

THANK YOU 
  XXXXX


----------



## goldbunny

don't think i'm there yet either e/t 30/4 3d, OTD 14/5, IVF


----------



## cohensmummy

Evening ladies,

Just wanted to pop by and send lots of    

Night night ladies sweet dreams xx  xx


----------



## silentlywishing

Hi guys, well back to work for me today feeling rather hot today I have got a cold tho, actually glad to be going back to work I get bored just sitting around! Hows everyone doing? Anybody testing today? Good luck if you are xxxx


----------



## Em0504

Hope work goes ok silently wishing. Take it easy. I resisted testing, figured i would doubt the result, especially as clinic said not 2 test before 2morrow. I would only end up wanting 2 test again 2morrow anyway...and i only have one test! Bleeding still same. DP is still thinking positively bless him, but I've lost all faith and just want it over with so i can start 2 find myself again...don't quite know how Im gonna do that? Was on Google til 1am reading about 2ww bleeding...blimming Google!
I can't shift this awful headache and sore throat, seems a few of us have coldy things hey.


----------



## fifigee

Hello ladies can I join please ? . I am in the 2ww . Testing on 19th May. This is going to be very very hard


----------



## Smorkie

Hope tday goes well SilentlyWishing xx

Hang on in ther EM, my sis bled all thru & has 2healthy darlings.

Welcome FiFi xx

I've been making a note of every tug&twinge/observations this time and have found this logging helps.


----------



## grantly

Morning ladies 
Hope everyone is bearing up best we can .
AFM- I had a night from hell woke up at 0140 after some strange dreaming couldn't tell u what about ;then do you think I could get comfy I spent most of the night Sat upright in bed. This is doing my nut in my et was the 3rd does that mean I'm 6dot or 7dot it was a 2 day transfer is this level of discomfort normal ?sorry this is my first cycle. I had 2 embies put back in will i bleed if one takes but the other doesnt


----------



## goldbunny

grantly i think you are 6dp2dt, you might bleed if one takes and not the other, but you might bleed and them both still take, or, not bleed and them not take: it isn't a conclusive symptom..
i have had more disturbed nights this last week than not. i have woken at various times usually with af type cramps, and very hot. I have noticed (this morning) that cooling myself down seems to ease the cramps. it is almost like they are coming on as a warning that i am overheating. i don't know if discomfort is normal but the sleep interruption leaves me tired during the day sometimes. 

good luck and postivity for your embies x


----------



## grantly

Thanks goldbunny I think I would of been sectioned without this site  I get the on and off feeling like I've done about 1000 sit UPS 
Thanks for the advise and sticky vibes back to everyone


----------



## Smorkie

I'm with you on the disturbed nights and overheating GoldBunny and Grantly! I've been having epic dreams and hot flushes galore, having to change sheets every day!
I too think you are 6dp2dt=8dpo. Try and do things you like doing to relax like sticking head in good book or watching a fab film.

Wishing everyone sticky vibes, heaps of PMA and the strength to cope with todays outcomes


----------



## Holly82

Hiya

I caved and tested this morning and it was positive i'm only 7dp3dt so did not expect see that result!! I'm going to take each day as it comes as i have had a chemical pregnancy in the past but i am really   

Will be back later to catch up with everyone as i'm off out to meet the girls


----------



## Smorkie

Hey Holly thats FAAAAAAB news!! What a way to start the day!    xx


----------



## silentlywishing

Eek holly that is fab news I'm very excited for you xxx


----------



## Em0504

Great news holly! Congrats hun x
Im with girls on the disturbed nights, doing my head in now, Im lucky if i get 4 hours sleep at mo. Im really hot all night and just can't get comfy on either side coz i get weird pains and feel as tho i need 2 support my tummy. I've been sleeping on my back, which i never do, but then worry my cats r gonna launch themselves on my tummy lol.
Fifi, welcome hun. As 4 bleeding, well i think goldbunny has answered your question. Im bleeding quite heavily at the mo, my otd is Sat, but Im gonna test 2morrow. Im hoping and praying that we still get good news, but deep down Im sure its sadly over x x


----------



## Selzi

Hi all, 

I'm 2dp 5dp so thought I would wade into the discussion. Congrats Holly by the way. That's fab news.

I was hoping for a bit of advice and reassurance if possible. I woke up this morning with a nose bleed and it has been worrying me. I have had a few nose bleeds in the past, so it's not completely uncommon, but I don't think i've woken up with one before. I was really hot last night and slept with the ceiling fan on. Could that have caused it? Has anyone else experienced this?

Thanks


----------



## tans

Morning All, I
'm the same with the disturbed sleep, I haven't slept properly in weeks!! I've been tossing, turning and sweating even with the window wide open! I'm finding that I get this weird feeling feeling sleeping on my stomach like on sleeping on something, really hard to explain.

Selzi: If I get to hot have been known to get a nose bleed so it could be that. Also when I was Pregnant with DS I started to get nosebleeds all the time as my blood pressure was up slightly.

Em: Thinking of you tomorrow when you do your test   for you that its positive. I have been in the same boat, mine started quite heavy and then eased off and has now stopped and I'm still testing positive. Had my beta an hour ago so will have the results in a few hours and hoping and praying that its a nice high result. 

Holly: Fantastic news!!

Hope everyone else is ok and not going to   in the 2WW

xx


----------



## Smorkie

Hi Tans, its soooooo exciting. Its great to hear such a positive story and you must have been on pins with the bleeding, this gives us all hope. Am already wishing the day away to hear of your Bhcg result!   xxx


----------



## Leigh1973

grantly said:


> hi everyone hope its ok if i join you in this moment of madness. i to am on the 2ww. i had ec on 1/05 14 eggs collected 11 suitable and 7 fertilized. i have 2 embies on board with OTD being 16/05. my et wason the 3rd so im not sure if im day 2 or 3 transfer. 1 was and 4 cell the other a 5 but only by an hour. i currently feel very bloated and like i have trapped wind(TMI).
> i have no fertility issues other than a slightly low amh of 6 somethin. hubby has a failed vasectomy reversal but has TESA to remove sperm. we had icsi as was thought to be the best option for us


Hi I'm really not very good with forum's and I'm not even sure if I am doing this right? I'm interested in finding about TESA! x


----------



## BecW

Hi,

Can I join the thread please. Having OI with timed intercourse and OTD is 19th May. It took me four weeks of injections and scans to grow a 19mm follicle and two 14mm (although one of those is believed to be a cyst).
Hoping the dreaded 2ww doesn't drag too much! Feeling very bloated and have really sore (.)(.)!  Will have my blood test for progesterone over the weekend so hope its a good level!

Good luck ladies x x x


----------



## Smorkie

Welcome Leigh! It might be worth sending a PM to Grantly directly for more info or maybe the Moderator can point you in the direction of a specific sperm issues/TESA thread. Theres a wealth of info on here. You could type TESA in the search option and see other posts where this has been mentioned.

Welcome Bec! If you ever find a cure for the dragging 2WW you must bottle it and make a fortune    It is a drag you're right. I found i got sore boobs even beforre ET with the dastardly pessaries! xx


----------



## grantly

Hi leigh how can I help well ill try if I can hun


----------



## Em0504

Tans, good luck with your results hun. Your story gives me a little hope hun.
Doc has signed me off! I ended up bursting in2 tears! So embarrassing! I notice a few of u r having your progesterone levels checked, is this standard with your clinic? x


----------



## silentlywishing

Aw emms   I'm so sorry, I don't get my levels checked, as far as I'm aware I never have xxx


----------



## tans

So just got my beta levels back and they are low at only 53    I know that isn't a good sign. I would be 5 weeks tomorrow and they should be way higher than that. Gotta go back on Friday for another test but I think I already know they are gonna be lower.  Bugger!


----------



## silentlywishing

Hi tans! Did they say what that meant? How are you feeling?   hope your ok xxxx


----------



## tans

The nurse said it pretty low and that there was probably an early pregnancy that more than likely that I've lost. To be honest I feel S**t even tho I had prepared myself for the outcome. I have not read one good story with these levels at this stage. You never know I could be the exception!

I just wanna know now so I can either be sad that its over or happy that there is a chance...Not knowing is bloody torture!


----------



## silentlywishing

Your definately unique....wish I had the answers for you tans doesn't matter how well you prepare yourself it's never any easier xxxx


----------



## Em0504

Oh Tans hun, Im praying 4 u! I really hope that things improve on your next test. As much as we prepare ourselves, it doesn't make things any easier does it. I've just called my mum 2 tell her wots been happening and we had a good old talk. They live 300 miles away, which is hard at times like these x x


----------



## tans

Thanks Em.

I haven't told my mum what we are going thru at the mo. I told her it was all over when I started bleeding and tested negative last week and haven't updated her. The thing is I can't actually talk about it as I will just burst into tears or I will now anyway. She knows something is up as I will talk or txt her near enough everyday as we are so close and I haven't. With me I don't really share my real thoughts or feelings to my mum or sister( they always get the sugar coated version) only to DH. I've always been the strong one therefore to tell them whats really going on means I will break down and show me being weak.  Least on here I can say what I really feel and not worry someone will see me cry.

Right enough of that rubbish blablabla hahaha.

xxx


----------



## Em0504

Tans Im exactly the same. When i talk 2 my mum i make out that Im just fine, although Im sure she knows Im not! I don't like 2 show my emotions 2 her and worry her. I thought i would get upset telling her wots happened, but i managed 2 hold it together, prob coz i cried all morning, so got all the tears out x x


----------



## KELZ29

Hey ladies, 

TANS- So sorry hunny, sending you big hugs     

EM- Sending you good luck and hugs too.     

HOLLY- Congrats on the early result of bfp  


Hope everyone else is doing ok today and not getting to bogged down by this 2ww .

AFM-Well i keep wondering whether to test early or not im now11DP 5DT, or just to wait till sat as im nearly there now and could as well i suppose??

LOVE AND HUGS LADIES
  XXXXXXXXXXXXXXXX


----------



## Smorkie

Hi and welcome Selzi    sorry, no expert on nose bleeds.
Em and Tans I don't know what to say, but it ain't over till its over!
Hold on tight Tans to the fact that an embryo has implanted and this is a good sign. When my first bhcg was only 15 I felt I knew how it was going to end based on reading so many similar posts but a lot of googling did show that there are many success stories across the globe of late implantation/low rising hcgs leading to a healthy baby. I understand how you must be feeling right now  and am sending much love and    

Have you done a hpt Em?    

Kelz, you must have the patience of a saint! Can I have some please? You are 16dpo, if you POAS and you tested positive it I'm sure it would be a good indication. Even at LRI they test at 14dpo. I wish I had your willpower and admire you for waiting  xx

Afm, been feeling really tired today and this afternoon have been having AF pains in waves across my stomach.
I'm gonna test tomorrow I can't bear the not knowing and am scared    I figure if its bfn I have a two day head start to start planning next steps (Fork out on immune investigations and try DEIVF abroad again but this time at Serum in Athens, or go with frosties here in UK....). If its bfp then I can smile inanely like a cheshire cat for a coupla days more and celebrate on seeing two lines for the first time! xxxx


----------



## Em0504

Smorkie, i haven't tested yet, going 2 2morrow. Not holding out a lot of hope tho! I just need 2 know 1 way or another. If its a bfn, which it prob is, then I've got 2 face facts that its over 4 us...ain't gonna b easy  
Good luck with testing 2morrow    
x


----------



## Smorkie

Thx Em    How much progesterone are you on? I used to bleed before transfer let alone test day and it took it many mock cycles to sort. I now take 1x400mg cyclogest morning and night and have HRT patches twice weekly in addition to the progynova. It wouldn't harm to take a little more cyclogest before test day    xxx


----------



## Doris83

Hi ladies,

I'm 9dp3dt today, and it's my birthday. Decided to poas this morning to see if I could get the best present ever but got a bfn 

Do you think it's still too early and that could change to a BFP by my OTD on Sunday?

I wish I'd not done it now I've really depressed myself


----------



## KELZ29

DORIS-HAPPY BIRTHDAY!  yes it prob is to early, they give us these test dates this reason, so we dont get to up or to down with an early result, keep positive im sure it will turn out well on sunday for you and go and enjoy whats left of your birthday hun.

SENDING YOU LOTS OF


----------



## goldbunny

(((hug))) doris   i am 9dp3dt too and i'm so scared that i am about to get af i really want to test, if she's not here by the morning i think i might.. no idea if it can change at this stage, i got a bfn last sunday.. otd mon14th..          hope we both get bfp.


----------



## Smorkie

and welcome Doris!
Well, it depends on what type of a hpt you used. Most don't register anything under 25iu. However, a First response 6 day early may show a result  at 12dpo (days post ovulation) as well as the clear blue that show how many weeks you are. I must add a feel good story though. A friend I met here through FF and at the Spanish clinic Sky7, tested negative on2 highly sensitive hpts the day of her hcg and had a whopping 100+hcg at 13dpo which only showed in the blood test. So there's still hope Doris xxx


----------



## Doris83

Thanks ladies you've really given me a boost  It was a clearblue test so not sure how accurate they are early? I've been feeling really positive and knew in my head that today was too early, my heart was telling me to do it though as my first BFP on my birthday would have been amazing!! I've got no more tests in the house now though so definatley waiting until Sunday!!


----------



## Debbie Dav

Hi everyone, 

I'm feeling sick to the stomach with nerves. I've spoken to the clinic today because I've had constant lower tummy ache since et and clear discharge for the past two mornings. OTD is 14th, I'm currently 12 dp 2dt and have been told to test tomorrow. Im so so nervous in case its a BFN... Sending you all lots and lots of  

Deb xxx


----------



## Smorkie

Sending you sticky vibes Debbie with heaps a        thrown in!      xx


----------



## Em0504

Smorkie, my post has gone missing!? Quick reply now lol. Im on 1 x 400mg cyclogest morning and evening.  I spoke 2 my clinic again earlier 2 query progesterone and they said i would b getting all i need and that increasing it wouldn't do anything!? They don't test levels at all and I've never really uterine it til now. Should i use 2 2night then do u think? I've got hrt patches and progynova from pevious fet, but don't think i should throw that in2 mix at this stage? x
Doris, happy birthday. Test again on otd hun.
Good luck 2morrow Debbie!


----------



## Smorkie

Hey Em, no probs. I really don't think another will do any harm and I know a lot of FF ladies who use more with the aim of keeping AF at bay. Of course its up to and what you feel comfortable with, I know I like to follow clinic advice to the T just in case. You must be feeling rotten , has the bleeding eased off ? xxx


----------



## Em0504

Maybe I'll go for two 2night then, I've also read the same about other girls using more and that its not dangerous coz your body just gets rid of wot it doesn't need. Would u do 1 straight after the other? I am feeling really low yea, bleeding is about the same really and lots of different pain, bit more like af now x x


----------



## Smorkie

I always did at same time as can't bear the mess twice if you know what I mean! I'm so sorry to hear you're in pain. Again I've often read that AF type aches&pains can be a good sign    Keep strong Em xxxx


----------



## Girlie08

Debbie Dav : Good luck honey for the 14th my OTD is 13th so nervous too but stay   i will   for both of us x


----------



## Em0504

Yea i know wot u mean snorkie  the joys hey. Thank u, you've been so kind   x x


----------



## atom

Hi guys,

Just wanted to pop in to say goodluck for tomorrow EM. Will be   For you.

OTD is also on Saturday 12th Kelz. I am trying to hold out.

Been backwards and forwards, up and down like all of you  trying to stay sane. Thought it was over on Monday due to acute AF pains but no AF yet and boobs sore so trying to stay positive. Also had a clear discharge for the last two days.

Positive thoughts for you all xxx
Atom


----------



## cohensmummy

Em, hope you are ok I got tears in my eyes reading your last few posts,  it's so terrible not knowing what to do for the best in these situations. I'd just say go with your heart if you think the extra pessaries would be benefital then do it xx I'm   you get a BFP when you test and this bleeding is nothing xx

Hi to every1 else 

I totally admire all you ladies who are managing to hold on so late in your 2ww to do your tests, I feel as though I'm cracking up  I keep getting a really excited feeling and then tell myself in my head it's worked, it's worked you know your body.but then I think is it affects of the drugs making me think this so then tell myself don't build ya self up for a fall as never had a bfn do don't know te difference between the two results xx 

My what will be will be attitude seems to of disappeared so if any body as got any of this puma please send some my way  Xx


----------



## Em0504

Thanx atom and cohensmummy. Wishing u both lotsa luck 2 x x


----------



## silentlywishing

Hi everyone wowza's its been a busy feed today! Sounds like everyone's starting to get a little bit stressed and anxious, understandable!! we all go there at some point it's hard not to   really wish you lovely ladies all the luck in the world   

Afm work was looooong I started off pretty good but as the day went on my cold got the better of me became very tired!! Its in my nose i'm so blocked and sneezey. I look really worn out like someone has sucked the colour from my cheeks- black circles round my eyes, my tummy has popped up- it's massive and solid!! And my (.)(.) are really sore, I really look and feel rank! It's an early night for me I think wish it was this time next week   x


----------



## silentlywishing

.......... And I can't stop eating!! Help lol x


----------



## cohensmummy

Official I've lost it I'm sat crying watching britians got talent   when the young boy sang I started and then the gay coup leaning as started me off again   xx

If you don't hear from me in next few days the mental   av been and locked me up xx


----------



## cohensmummy

Stupid I pad writes what it wants xx that was supposed to say gay couple dancing xx


----------



## silentlywishing

Ooo you big softy, I'm a bit behind had it sky+ (I hate adverts this way I can ff)  gay couple are on now bless them x


----------



## silentlywishing

Ps love David he's hilairious x


----------



## cohensmummy

The advantages of sky +   I love it, David as defo made this series and can't believe how nice Simon as been either xx


----------



## Em0504

Lol, I've been crying at all kinds of things, cried at song of an advert yesterday. Im loving David 2, he's def made this series x


----------



## silentlywishing

I know how weird is nice Simon he's up to something!!! Lol x


----------



## silentlywishing

I agree on David LOVE him, so funny x


----------



## goldbunny

thought david was funny the other day dancing to xylophonist


----------



## silentlywishing

I think he's funny with Simon proper windes him up "me n my Simon" hahaha x


----------



## Em0504

David has been a good influence on Simon hey, well funny together! x


----------



## Smorkie

Loving BGT too, great chemistry between the judges although AH does annoy me, don't know why though  

Just wanted to wish you all a better and cooler nights sleep than last night ladies. Take care xxxxxx


----------



## cohensmummy

Lol  gold bunny I was laughing at that too  And also laughed when he touched the buzzer while doing Simon a lap dance while lmfao where performing. I can imagine he got told off like a naughty boy when the show finished xx 

Defo like the new Simon though xx

To all unofficial testing in morning I'm praying I wake to some wonderful news xx

Mazomoo- good luck for your otd tomorrow xx

Well ladies off to bed to finish my book, wishing you all sweet dreams. Night night god bless x


----------



## silentlywishing

Good night lov-er-lee ladies   good luck to anybody testing like cohensmummy I also wish to awaken to some good news   xx


----------



## Em0504

Yes, here's 2 a cooler night's sleep...although Im already boiling!
Good luck 4 2morrow girls. I pray 4 good news 4 us all!
Night night.
P.s. Had few tears at end of bgt lol


----------



## KELZ29

Good night ladies, 
God bless us all with our dreams in the next few days.               



LOVE AND HUGS 
  XXXXXXXXXX


----------



## gem27

Hey all. Got a question. Im due back at work Monday and otd is that Friday. I've just heard there is chicken pox in my class. I've had it as a child but what do u guys think? Should I be worried?


----------



## pinkpantha

Hello,

Really hoping you guys get all that you want and good luck to you whatever stage of treatment you are  

Gem27 - if you have had chickenpox you should not have any problems - you provide in utero immunity to the foetus (only until birth)..should not have any worries.

Good luck!

x


----------



## Martha Moo

Hi

Bit late getting on tonight 

but just wanted to jump on and give some     and send       and       

Welcome to our new ladies today

Mazamoo  for OTD tomorrow

Em thinking of you for testing tomorrow

take care ladies

Donna Marie


----------



## Sameea

pinkcat said:


> *Welcome!*​ *  This is a thread for Ladies Testing between 1st and 31st May,  *​ *who have had IVF, ICSI, PGD, FET, IUI or OI, Clomid/**Tamoxifen*​ [csv=] Name, TX, OTD, Result
> 
> Tjm, DEIVF, 1st May,
> FireWolf, FET, 1st May,
> nancec, IVF, 1st May,
> Bubble85, IVF, 1st May,
> emma0206, , 1st May,
> bettygrace, IVF, 2nd May,
> Daysleeper, OI, 2nd May,
> Fizzybubbly, ICSI, 2nd May,
> Mistygal, ICSI, 2nd May,
> mrs_ixy, ICSI, 2nd May,
> Rocketstories, ICSI, 2nd May,
> Peony7, IVF, 2nd May,
> 'lil one, ICSI, 3rd May,
> Katht, ICSI, 4th May,
> sophie82, IVF, 4th May,
> Clarke12, IVF, 4th May,
> Benbeculagirl, FET, 4th May,
> TammyWynet, IUI, 5th May,
> 
> lynzb, IVF, 5th May,
> alig1972, ICSI, 5th May,
> Dreamcametrue, FET, 5th May,
> Laura1987, ICSI, 6th May,
> jblox78, IVF, 7th May,
> mrsripple, IVF, 7th May,
> AUNTYBANJO, FET, 7th May,
> pinkpantha, IVF, 7-9th May,
> Mazamoo, IVF, 10th May,
> Karinasmith, FET, 11th May,
> Smorkie, DEICSI, 11th May,
> CTD, ICSI, 11th May,
> praying for our baby boo<3, FET, 11th May,
> Smiler100, , 12th May,
> Em0504, IVF, 12th May,
> Kelz29, IVF, 12th May,
> buntyg, IVF, 13th May,
> Doris83, IVF, 14th May,
> Holly82, FET, 14th May,
> Debbie Dav, IVF, 14th May,
> lacy, , 14th May,
> Cazkat, , 14th May,
> suru, ICSI, 14th May,
> AmyHF, IVF, 14th May,
> goldbunny, IVF, 14th May,
> LALOVE, DEIVF, 15th May,
> grantly, ICSI, 16th May,
> Lannypoo, IVF, 16th May,
> Sameea, IVF, 16th May,
> Silentlywishing, NAT FET, 17th May,
> catbob, , 18th May,
> Cohensmummy, FET, 18th May,
> KLconfused, , 19th May,
> fifigee, IVF, 19th May,
> BecW, OI, 19th May,
> Selzi, IVF, 21st May,
> [/csv]​


----------



## Sameea

Hi,

I'm in my 2ww and hpt to be taken 16th May.  I'm a bit new to all this so don't know how to add myself to the original list.   Please help.  

Sameea. xx


----------



## Sameea

Oops, not sure how or what I did there but I see I've replicated the list with me on it!!! But how do I actually get on the original list.

Thanks, Sameea. xx


----------



## Em0504

Morning girls, told u it would b an early 1. Just done cb digital test and got a bfp 1-2 weeks! Im not getting excited tho as it could easily go so very wrong. Im gonna ring docs later and c if i can get hcg levels checked? Right, need 2 try and get back 2 sleep! x x


----------



## silentlywishing

Ee congrats ems!!! Fantastic news xxxxxxxxx


----------



## Em0504

Very scared silentlywishing, worried the same thing is gonna happen as last fresh tx, only positive is that i had 2 embies this time. Just gotta keep resting and praying i guess. So much 4 sleeping, Im wide awake and the time is dragging! x x


----------



## tans

Em: fantastic news!!! I've only come here to see how you have done and I've woken to good news!! How is the bleeding has it eased? Hope they can get you in ASAP to get your HCG checked. Another thing you will now have to patiently wait for. Wait, wait wait annoying isn't it?

Good luck!
Tans
xxx


----------



## Em0504

Hi Tans, bleeding seems 2 have eased a little. Goodness knows how long I'll have 2 wait? Don't suppose they'll go out of their way. I'll just explain 2 receptionist wots happened and see wot she says? How's u? x x


----------



## Doris83

Congrats em0504!! Brilliant news!!


----------



## Smorkie

Morning EM! Congrats. I understand your cautiousness but hold on to that BFP ((((hugs)))) xx


----------



## Buntyg

Good Morning Em,

Great news on your BFP ,  I know you want to have bloods confirmed though, could you get a private test?

Lots of luck and wishing you so much baby dust,

BuntyG


----------



## Em0504

Thanx girls! I've got telephone consult with doc at 11, so will c wot he/she says? If they don't agree then I'll speak 2 clinic x x


----------



## cohensmummy

Aw em, congratulations that's the news I was hoping to wake up to so you have already made my day  xx hope eVerything goes well at docs and you can get your bloods done xx   xx


----------



## atom

Em!!!!!!!! Yeah yeah yeah, so glad for you.mits a good day


----------



## grantly

Congrates em.I've brought first response tests for next week should I of got cb.do u think i can test early only I took a pregnyl shot on Tuesday.it'd is 16th


----------



## fifigee

Well done Em , fab news 

So its 3 days after my 5 day transfer with two early blasties.............ive had brown spotting two days ago and none yesterday and mow again today , I really hope its good news , but not getting excited , I am having low back pain and also hving dull period aches .....this 2ww is driving me mad .

xxx


----------



## Em0504

Thanx girls.
Grantly, i always use cb digital, but Im sure the first response are just as good hun. I would hold out as long as u can before testing, a couple of days before otd should give u true result tho. Wishing u lotsa luck.
Fifi, I've done loads of research on spotting and bleeding as u can imagine lol. Brown is a good sign hun, so try not 2 worry bout it, easier said than done of course, i know! Im worrying 24/7 at mo!
x x


----------



## Mrs Ripple

Congrats Ems.  This is wonderful news.

Grants - I have heard that first response can detect pregnancy earlier so you are ok to use these.  Correct me if I am wrong ladies.  Me personally didnt want to use the clear blue digital as the thought of NOT PREGNANT scared the hell out of me.  It would just be like getting slapped acrossed the face with a wet tea towel   (not that I have ever been slapped with a wet tea towel   )


----------



## Debbie Dav

Congratulations Em xxx


----------



## lacy

EM greaaaaaaaaat news,congrats on the BFP you saw this morning  i was following ur updtaes since yesterday and was pretty scared of any bad news,but these are really fabulous news that will sure give us all aloooooooooot of          
WOWwww that really gave me a good start for the day,i am wishing you good hcg levels as well,thats all you need now,fingers crossed for you and please keep us updated! am praying for u        

i am 9dp5dt and the killing game is still ongoing ,my OTD is on 14th may!


----------



## Em0504

Thanx Debbie and lacy. Im extremely scared and just praying things turn out ok! Not long 2 go now lacy x


----------



## Martha Moo

Morning ladies

Sameea i have added you to the list on page 1 

If anyone else isnt on the list but would like to be just post so in your message or send a PM to me  and i will add you onto the daily updates 

Em so so pleased for you do you want me to update you now or wait for your hcg results let me know sweetie and i will do whatever you decide 

grantly, i used a first response when i got my bfp, it didnt show bfp until 15 dpo and clearblue said bfn i think its swings and roundabouts i know i had late implantation though due to hcg levels maybes have 1 of each (thats what i did)   but hey i was on the 2ww! its allowed!

Will check in later ladies

Donna Marie


----------



## KELZ29

congratulations em...hope everything works out for you    


Hey ladies, 
Hope you are all ok today?

Im feeling a little more possitive that i may get my bfp on sat   
Which test is better CB digital or first response or are they both the same standard? i have a CB already, and was thinking to get a first response as well to be double sure as i have heard the CB digital dont always pick it up early

Love,Hugs and prayers girls    
  xxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Tjm

CONGRATULATIONS EM on your


----------



## goldbunny

i reckon the people that want girls use first response hoping for pink lines and the people that are hoping for boys use clear blue!  

i've only ever had BFN on first responses, but never used a clearblue as far as i know.


----------



## Em0504

Thanx Donna Marie and Kelz. Good luck 4 Sat Kelz. I used cb digital hun, but sounds as tho first response are good as well, so i think either would b ok.
Donna Marie, i think I'll wait till i get hgc results, don't wanna tempt fate. Thank u hun.
Still waiting 4 gp 2 call, ggggrrrr. She wasn't free when i rang at 11.
x x


----------



## Specky77

Hey ladies can I join you (although not sure how I'm gonna keep up as seems like a busy thread). I had ET yesterday so two blasts on board, first time I've ever had blasts so a little excited 

I'm waiting to see if I have any frosties, as of yesterday I had one but I also had 7 yesterday that weren't quite at blast stage so they were waiting until today to see how they progressed. 

My test day is Saturday the 19th so can I please be added to the list. 

Paula x


----------



## Smorkie

OMG! 2precious, pink parallel lines!!! Anything could happen but its the closest we've ever been at 13dpo )


----------



## grantly

Congrates smorkie. was that on a first response ?


----------



## goldbunny

ooooh smorkie, good show


----------



## Em0504

OMG smorkie yay. Congratulations hun         x x


----------



## lacy

congrats Smorkie    
good luck with the beta numbers as well


----------



## Em0504

Oh joy, gp has brought me back down 2 earth! I can't have levels checked as its not procedure! She said it wouldn't make any difference at this early stage anyway apparently! She asked about the bleeding and said i could have lost the pregnancy, as it can take a while 4 the hcg level 2 drop. So she just said i should wait and see wot the next test says? Great, that's made me feel amazing? So by the sounds of it, the same thing is happening as r last fresh tx!


----------



## grantly

I everyone just wondering when I would expect implant bleeding nothing as yet im 7dp2st and 9dpo. Or on the negative side when would AFM start if they dont implant


----------



## Smorkie

Thank u so much for your well wishes ladies. I'm still in shock! Impl. Is usually btwn 6-12dpo Grantly xxx


----------



## Buntyg

Congratulations Smorkie xxxx


----------



## Mazamoo

Hi everyone it's a   for me - I am in total shock!! Taking each step at a time as its early days.

Congrats Smorkie - fantastic!!!


----------



## gobby_mare

Hi Everyone

I am currently on my first cycle of ivf, i've had 2 embryo's put back in and my OTD is 16th May, this is the longest wait of my life!!!! lol so far I haven't done a HPT yet god only knows how i have resisted but I have lol   and


----------



## Em0504

Congratulations mazamoo, fab news!! x


----------



## Em0504

Feeling quite negative at the mo girls, convinced its gonna b bad news. Rang my epu earlier just 2 c wot they thought. Explained situation and wot I've been advised 2 do and she said 2 do wot clinic/doc have said. She also said i would have 2 b referred by gp or if bleeding or pain gets worse i could go 2 a&e and get referred that way. I wouldn't say bleeding has got worse, its prob bout the same. So hard 2 know wot 2 do, got 2 much time 2 think that's the prob! x x


----------



## KLconfused

Hi all

I had EC on May 2nd and 2 embryos put back in on May 5th. My on target date for preggars test is 19th May. Ive been reading through posts on here and some preggars test dates seem to be nearer to the egg transfer than mine. 

It was 3 day old embies (2 of them) i had put back and this is my first go.

Should i test for pregnancy 14 days after the egg collection or after the embryo transfer? The clinic have told me 2 weeks from embryo transfer but others seem to have been told different. The waiting is killing so if i can knock a few days off that would be brilliant.


----------



## Janey E

Hi KLconfused.

My clinic always tell me to test 2 weeks after embryo transfer but I have a 2 day transfer. I think  you can get a fairly accurate result 2 weeks from Egg collection. 

Janey


----------



## silentlywishing

Wow lots of lovely bfp's congrats guys!!

Ems I think your just going to have to wait it out sounds like your hands are well and truely tied! It's awefull you must feel so helpless    fingers crossed hun xxx

Hi kl confused my test is 11 days from egg transfer there's no reason you can't test 14 days after egg collection obviously the longer you wait the more accurate the result but 14 days from egg collection is pretty standard I think-protocols vary in different clinics, good luck! 

Afm,4dp3dt... cold is going, boobs are sore and I'm bloated I'm severely constipated I'm drinking loads I eat healthy plenty fruit and veg anyone got any suggestions as to what I can do to help move things along without disrupting things I think it could be the pre natal vitamins I'm taking (pregnacare) and partially I'm a bit scared to erm.. Push (tmi sorry)   lol any suggestions would be greatly appreciated xxx


----------



## kyliejade

Hey ladies im 5dp5dt, otd 16th may. I'm starting to feel a little agitated and dunno what to do with myself during this 2ww! Im up and down like a yoyo with my hormones/feelings.. any suggestions to make the time pass a little quicker?

Hope your all well xx


----------



## barbster

I know how you feel silentwishing, although I haven't been constipated, I am scared to push too when I go (sorry, tmi) Maybe try Bran flakes or All Bran, that always sems to help me.

This is very busy thread, so hard to keep up, so   to girls who have had good news and   to girls who are unsure or haven't had outcome they hoped for and   to girls who are waiting like me. 

I haven't gone   yet, but am only 3 days in, give it time!

                                  

Barbs x


----------



## Em0504

Silentlywishing, Im the opposite at the mo, but think that's coz of the pessaries going in that direction tmi sorry girls. I find that baked beans, sweetcorn, grapes help. Seeing as I've had all 3 2day, i could b in trouble later lol! I too am scared of pushing, again tmi sorry. Im glad tho that Im not the only one fearing that! x x


----------



## grantly

WHAT WE SHARE IS  I'M HAVING A JACKET SPUD OVEN COOKED SO I CAN,EAT THE SKIN.TOPPED WITH CHEESE AND BACON I THINK


----------



## gem27

ok im confused again!  how many dpt am i?  i had ec on wed 2nd may,  et was sat 5th may.  can someone help do they count the day of et?

also how soon can i test?  i was told fri 18th but its killing me!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Em0504

I had jacket spud with cheese n beans and a lil salad. Was yum  x


----------



## patbaz

Hello Ladies,

Would you mind if I joined you??  I had et today and I am a little bit down as embryologist said embies were only average quality and I know that I am going to go mental during the 2ww.  Last time it was great to have someone to talk to so here I am.

Good luck to us all

Love
Pat
xxx


----------



## barbster

Hi Gem, I was told either 14 to 16 days post ET


Barbs x


----------



## alex28

Gem27, I am the same as you, EC 2/5, ET 5/5 and was told to test 20th May with blood test to be taken on 21st (monday) as the 18th (Fri) would be too soon.

Good luck x


----------



## silentlywishing

Haha thanks for sharing girlies, someone has suggested warming some prune juice in the microwave, I'm worried it will have a spasmodic effect tho... I think I just need pulling threw with a Christmas tree haha 

Gems if I was you I would probablies say the 16th as that's 14 days post ovulation but that's just my opinion if you go on google type in visembryo fertilisation it shows you every step from fertilisation and what is happening when it's a good site-there's an arrow thing in the top left hand corner of the screen just click along till you reach your stage Your 5dp 3dt (5 days past a three day transfer) or 8dpo (8 days post ovulation) hope this helps x


----------



## silentlywishing

Hi patbaz congrats on being pupo, don't worry to much about quality it's down to luck at the end of the day    x


----------



## Sameea

Thanks for putting me on the list Donna Marie.

Wow so much activity since last night huh!  Massive congratualtions to all you ladies that got  's, really gives me hope. My  's are with everyone that going through uncertainty right now or awaiting test.

It's really great to be in contact with so many of you all going through the same thing as me right now coz it's very easy to feel isolated at this time.  I'm testing on 16th, had 2 embryos transfered on day 3 and was told to test 16 days after ec. First time IVF. It's been the longest week of my life.

 &  's to all of you.

Sameea. xxx


----------



## bumblebee389

Evening Ladies

Gem 27 I was told day of ET is day 0. I had a 2 dt on 4th may and wae told to test on 18th May.

Silently wishing, I have the same painful problem!...I had to resort to prunes on my porridge and its working thank God! I was told the blockage is caused by the cyclogest, vile things. I think they are making me really tired as well, can't stop yawning.

Worked from home today which took my mind off things slightly. I've taken the tactic of preparing for the worst and hoping for the best to try and protect myself. 
 for everyone still waiting x


----------



## gem27

oh ladies im really struggling tonight.  im feeling so depressed and just cant wait any longer.  im getting really moody and stroppy with dh and cant think of anything else apart from am i? arent i?  i keep googling everything, reading and re reading when i can test.  i am struggling with really sore boobs, constant niggling like before and during my period and have really bad lower back ache today.
i wish sooo much the 2ww was over but at the same time im scared of the outcome.  
sorry to be so down in the dumps but ive just had enough today and feeling like i just want to cry


----------



## Smorkie

Evening Ladies  
Super congrats to all my fellow BFPers  its amazing to have reached this  . Me and DH can't stop smiling and if anyone asks us if we have tested its soooooooooooooo hard to hide our excitement. We are of course being cautious and are fully aware that this could all get swept away with a low bhcg test tomorrow but I'm gonna enjoy it while it lasts!

With regard to questions about testing, generally clinics in Spain test at 13dpo (days post ovulation=13d from EC) and UK clinics anything from 14dpo to 18dpo.
A few of us old timers would say that you could even use a super sensitive stick at 11dpo like a First response 6day early or a Clear Blue(brands that tests levels just 25iu+, some of the cheapy only register anythign 46/60+) . Pregnancy is calculated from the date of your last missed period (lmp). At EC you are already classed as being 2wks pregnant and therefore if you test at 14dpo/EC you are considered to be 4weeks pregnant! 
Here's a link to a comprehensive Abstract on HCG serum levels at 12dpo It is a heavy read but I would urge you all to look at Fig2. This shows the likelihood of a live birth depending on your hcg at 12dpo. Anything around 100 is a very good indication of a viable pregnancy and live birth outcome. What I'm saying is if a reputable journal has based their research on levels at 12dpo then I believe this should be suitable for us, too. Of course, there are false negative results and levels of hcg can be affected if you have received an extra squirt at ET. Ulimately though its the blood test that confirms a positive result and hpts should always be used with caution  
http://humrep.oxfordjournals.org/content/17/7/1901.full

Try not to get too hooked up quality, I know its hard not too though. I met C3bw out in Spain last year who had 2xd3 Grade C embies transferred. She fell pregnant with twins but lost one sadly at 8wks. Fact is though she got pregnant and gave birth to 10lb 2 healthy baby boy  
With regard to consitipation I've always found sachets of Fybogel work or really try adding a spoon of linseed to muesli or salads and it generally works 

Sending massive    to those waiting for news and coping with sad news. Its never easy and incredibly frustrating but you are all so super strong to have dealt with what life has thrown at you so far and you are able to hold your heads high and say "I am strong and brave, and I am doing all I can to acheive my dream".  I admire you all. No one goes into this with their eyes shut and my IVF mantra remains: Always expect the unexpected!

Much love to you all. Smorkie xxx

This post contains an unconfirmed link/information and readers are reminded that FertilityFriends.co.uk or its owners are not responsible for the content of external internet sites


----------



## silentlywishing

Hi Bumblebee, yeah the cyclogest does that to me but the thing is I'm not on any med's at all I take pregnacare plus and that's it! I'm doing a natural fet mainly because on med's my womb doesn't thicken well about 6 is my biggest but naturally it thickens well n I even had a triple pattern it's so much easier and so much quicker than when on med's. I was at my follow up app on the 24th april from my last failed medicated fet cycle in march I happened to be having a period so they booked me in for a scan on the Friday which showed I had a 13mm follicle growing from the Monday they scanned me everyday untill I ovulated the follicle grew to 24.6mm by the wed morning then on wed afternoon I felt I was ovulating and it showed this to be right on my Thursday morning scan once you ovulate they wait 3 days  then transfer the embryo's as they would do on any other kind of cycle, so on Sunday gone they transferred 2 embryos I had 8 left but 4 didn't survive so i have 2 on board 2 on ice x


----------



## silentlywishing

Good luck to today's testers    x


----------



## goldbunny

well i'm sadly bfn

af arrived with a vengeance yesterday evening (at 10dp3dt).
thought progesterone (TMI alert) would have thickened all the blood but no, still lots of thin bright red, but containing big almost black lumps of dark blood some of which is pinker underneath. painful. only sleeping an hour or so at a time. did my pessary yesterday evening anyway but can't see any point regarding tomorrow mornings. will call nurse. don't want to tell her we failed though. having trouble getting people to believe me when i say we're out of the game. 
ddfinitely am now though, so wish i wasn't typing this.

hugs to all good luck to testers


----------



## alongtimecoming

Oh goldbunny, I've been following you every day and I'm so sad for you, I've got leaky eyes.

You have been such an amazing support and the life and soul of the thread, why is life so unfair.

Nothing anyone can say will make you feel any better I'm sure but I'm thinking of you.

Lots of love


----------



## bumblebee389

Gold Bunny
   keep strong, thinking of you this morning


----------



## barbster

So sorry to hear your news Goldbunny   


Barbs x


----------



## silentlywishing

So sorry gold bunny   xxxx


----------



## Em0504

Oh goldbunny, Im so so sorry hun. Sending u lotsa  
x x


----------



## Smorkie

I'm so so sorry Goldbunny. You know your body but I would still go for bhcg test as a base for nxt steps. Big (((((hugs)))))


----------



## goldbunny

thankyou very much darlings hope you all have a good day, mine can only get better, though that will have to wait til i am back from the dentist x x


----------



## Tjm

So sorry Goldbunny


----------



## Buntyg

Gold bunny, 

I am so sorry to hear your news   

BuntyG x


----------



## cohensmummy

So sorry gold bunny sending big   xx


----------



## SuzieN

Hi all is it ok to join? Had my EC on 4th and transfer on 7th. Test date is 21st May. This is my second ICSI cycle. I'm 4dp3dt and all cramping symptoms I had have gone, not sure if this is a bad sign x


----------



## Selzi

Hi all,

So sorry about your news Goldbunny  

Welcome Suzie, I also had my ET on the 7th and am 4dp 5dt and, like you, all of my symptoms stopped yesterday. I have convinced myself now that this is a failed cycle and just wish it wasn't too early to test, so I could be put out of my misery. My OTD is the same as yours on the 21st, which feels like an age away! It's so frustrating isn't it?

Best wishes to everyone else at whatever stage you are at.

Sel Xxx


----------



## KELZ29

So sorry GOLDBUNNY, sending you big big cuddles


----------



## SuzieN

Thank for your message Sel xx last time round I had cramping all the way through and never made it to OTD. I think our minds place tricks on us x wish you loads of luck on 21st x

Goldbunny I'm so sorry for you x


----------



## Em0504

Welcome suzi, wishing u lotsa luck x x


----------



## Doris83

So sorry goldbunny, life really can be cruel sometimes. Sending you big hugs.


----------



## patbaz

So sorry Goldbunny for your news huni xx

I am feeling reallly ill today.  My head cold has gone to my chest and I am hacking up (coughing doesnt quite cover it) green phlegm (sorry tmi I know)  I have no appetite at all.  No symptoms either.  No cramps or sore (.)(.) last time I had everything from day one but I have learned that every tx is different.

How is everyone else doing??

Love 
Pat
xxx


----------



## cohensmummy

Hi ladies, 
I did a silly thing and tested at about 8 last night as my mum brought some cheap tests for next week but cos they was in the house I couldn't resist so tested   I was 6dp6dt and got a bfn it wasn't a good test and know its only early but now feel as though my body as been lying to me as was so sure the symptoms I have been having where the same as with previous bfps .I did test this morning with the first response and sil bfn . I didn't sleep last night just rolled around the bed thinking and cursing myself for being so silly testing. Think ds must of picked up the vibes too as he woke for2 hours between 3-5 and was laid cuddlin me singing twinkle twinkle and made me cry as I so want this to of worked for him to have a sibling to grow up with. I seem to be crying today for the loss of our last pregnancy where I should now e around 28 wk preg and I'm thinking in hines sight maybe we moved to fet to quickly   xx

On a brighter note I didn't test til  9dp5dt last time and 10dp3dt the first time so in theory still have a coupe of days for it to change I'm just    for some    Xx

My advice really is please please don't test early this is torture and think seeing bfn is much worse than the the not knowing at least then there is so much hope xx 

So sorry for the rant xx


----------



## patbaz

Cohensmummy you poor thing. It was too early to test so try and get some positivity back. When is your actual test date??  Big hugs to you xxx


----------



## cohensmummy

Our otd isn't til the 18th so do know it's very early I was just so sure I'd see a positive xx thanks and big hugs back xx


----------



## silentlywishing

Cohensmummy I can so relate to quite a lot of what you just said I was so certain last time had worked, tested early got bfn and completely broke down so yeah your right testing early is such a bad idea because no matter what the result we don't quite believe it anyways as so much can change from the day you test till the day they do the beta... It's not worth the worry I'm definately not testing this time very much learnt my lesson and yes you did test way to early   x


----------



## grantly

hi guys still no implantation bleeding foe me is this mormal im 8dp2dt and 10dpo in bit worried it might  be game over. my otd is 16th


----------



## silentlywishing

Rantly not everyone gets an implantation bleed it can happen but not always I had 5 friends all pregnant last year only one of them bled x


----------



## patbaz

Grantly I had no implantation bleed when I got my BFP last year.  It doesn't ahppen to everyone huni so try noit to stress  xx


----------



## grantly

thanks pats its just so hard this is my first go i had 2 embies put back so i think i will test even if i bleed in case one has stayed strong


----------



## Daysleeper

Hiya Grantly, I've had no bleeding of any kind and am now 5 weeks, good luck x


----------



## Doris83

Hi girls, I'm 11dp3dt today and been having really bad af pains since last night. I was awake nearly all night as they were so painfull didn't want to take any pain killers just in case. The thing is apart from a tiny bit of very light brown spotting I havent started to bleed yet (sorry if this is tmi) and that's unheard of for me, usually starts with a vengeance as soon as I start getting pain. I really don't know what to think, not sure weather to start getting my hopes up or to start preparing myself for the worst?


----------



## goldbunny

doris x


----------



## KELZ29

Hey ladys, 
hope we are all doing as well as we can be today?

COHENSMUMMY- I did exactly the same thing and since then can not remove the negativity from me, my OTD is tomorrow and i am more scared now since i tested early and got a bfn than i was before testing, so it really does'nt pay for us to test early...but yours is deffo way to early, keep that hope and   alive hunny, i will pray for us all  

AFM- As i said above, i am really scared for tomorrow now, i am going to be praying harder tonight than i ever have before       

LOVE,HUGS AND PRAYER'S TO US ALL
  XXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXX


----------



## SuzieN

Well since my morning post the cramps have come back really bad. I can't help but think as AF is technically due tomorrow that the pains are AF and it's all over. This will be the second time I've not made it to OFD.


----------



## Em0504

Cohensmummy, far 2 early 2 test hun        
Doris, keeping everything crossed 4 u        
Kelz, good luck 2morrow hun, praying 4 u        
I too am very scared bout 2morrow        
x x


----------



## KELZ29

SuzieN- Dont loose hope yet hunny, keep strong         

EM- Fingers crossed for you too hunny, i will be praying for you too tonight      


LOVE,HUGS AND PRAYERS TO US ALL
  XXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXX


----------



## atom

Hi guys

So sorry Goldbunny. My thoughts are with you. X

Goodluck Kelz and Em.  I am also testing tomorrow, I expect it to be at around 4am  not sleeping too well.

I think I have absolutely reached my limit for waiting.

Hugs to us all on here. Xx
Ann


----------



## Debbie Dav

Hi, 

BFN for me, periods arrived before OTD. Typical, hospital asked me to do an early test yesterday and it was positive, although warned it might be a false positive so why get me to test Oh well onwards and upwards.

Good luck to everyone else x


----------



## goldbunny

hugs debbie


----------



## PamH

Evening ladies, can I please join the 2 ww. Had my ET this afternoon and otd is 27th may.xx


----------



## patbaz

Doris try to stay strong huni   

Debbie so sorry huni   

atom, kelz, em, good luck for tomorrow    

Suzi stay strong babe af signs can be good   

Welcome Pam I had et yesterday so we are on roughly the same schedule huni


----------



## Doris83

Well it's a bfn for me, AF has just arrived. Devastated, struggling to type through the tears.


----------



## patbaz

Doris I am so sorry huni. Take some time out and look after yourself and dp xx


----------



## cohensmummy

So sorry Doris   sending   xx take care of yourself xx


----------



## Fizzybubbly

Goldbunny-       take care of yourself darling xxxxx

Doris-      Sorry to hear this x

Cohensmummy- step away from the tests xxx


----------



## Debbie Dav

Hi Doris, 

I share your pain, BFN for me also this pm, its just the worst feeling in the world and no matter what anyone says it just doesnt ease the pain. Take care of yourself xxx


----------



## Em0504

Oh girls, Im so so sorry. Sending big  ^hug me^  
Its just so cruel and unfair!
x x


----------



## patbaz

Debbie so sorry huni. Look after yourself xx


----------



## Doris83

Debbie I just feel numb, so sorry for you too


----------



## barbster

Sending lots of     out today, it's a sad day today



Barbs x


----------



## Tjm

So sorry Debbie e Doris, words aren't enough.


----------



## SuzieN

Debbie, Doris so sorry x


----------



## silentlywishing

So sorry Debbie and Doris and anyone else who got devastating news today (hope I haven't missed anyone I apologise if I have) thought go out to you guys   xxxx


----------



## Smorkie

Sending you big hugs Cohensmummy   you should still wait and see what the bhcg says, you could have a late implanter   

I'm so so sorry Doris and DebbieDav and I totally understand the devastation. Be kind to yourselves and your other halves and don't give up   

Welcome to all new posters sending you all sticky vibes, pramloads of patience and   

Afm, I'm gobsmacked Ladies, my bHcg was 163!!!!!  

We are over the moon and I'm gradually starting to believe that this could be for real. We were thrilled to share the news with our super, gorgeous, kind and very generous donor without whom none of this would be possible (and of course her DH). I don't know how we can ever repay them. Covering the cost of their tx just doesn't seem enough........


----------



## patbaz

That's fab result smorkie. I hope you have a happy and healthy 9 months ahead of you petal x


----------



## silentlywishing

Congrats smorkie fab news and really good levels!   xxx


----------



## Smorkie

Cheers Patbaz   Our poor donor sadly had her ET postponed for fear of OHSS and I appreciate what you have gone through waiting for this FET. Wishing you all the luck in the world   
Its the furthest we have ever got and are mindful that its super early doors. We'll be living blood test to blood test for next coupla wks and then scan to scan. I've still got no symptons but will enjoy being preggers for a week at least  

I'm still in shock Silentlywishing, I have everything crossed that "6th time lucky" flows through cyberspace to you guys, too. Super well done for staying clear of POAS, great will power. Tbh I tested on 11dpo Tues=faint line (fainter even than my chem last time at 14dpo), 12dpo=a little darker and yesterday I truly started to believe we were a step closer.       For you xxx


----------



## silentlywishing

Thanks smorkie I too hope that we join you in the6th time lucky gang 6 more days!!! And yeah defo not poas I'm actually not even doubting myself when I say that, last time was horrible!! Think I might need people to blow me more bubbles for luck :•D xxx


----------



## traceytbird80

hi ladies 

Just wondered if I can join in had et yesterday after fet we have 1 5 day blast on board jus needs lots of    now it stays with me.  This 2 ww is going to seem like a life time seems it already and only been one day feel really emotional tonight trying to keep sain.

sorry for anyone that has had bad news today  

good luck for the rest of you in this 2ww 

tbird xx


----------



## KELZ29

So sorry to Dois and Debbie Dav, im sending you massive hugs           


Smorkie- Congratulations on your high level's, fingers crossed they keep rising and rising       

Hope all my other ladies are well as you can be tonight?  

AFM- Well its OTD tomorrow and i am crapping myself, its been really bad news for most of us on here this week, i would love to be the one to turn it around for us all 
But i am so scared its going to be a bfn for me, i just cant get that way of thinking out of my head   its gonna be a long night for me, i no i wont sleep.
Well fingers crossed for me and anyone else testing tomorrow, i am praying for us all tonight           

LOVE,HUGS AND PRAYERS TO ALL
  XXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXX


----------



## KLconfused

good luck everyone testing today   
so sorry for all those with a BFN   
im 8dp3dt. AF due between today and next wednesday. Im thinking OTD is irrelevant now as its all about whether AF comes or not. If i get to next thursday and it hasnt come ill be confident. But im so scared every time i go to the loo. I couldnt sleep hence being up at 5am. Wander if ill be like this for the next 4 nights too. 
i can feel the heartbreak in those with a BFN. Im so scared of next week and i hope it goes faster than this week. Its gone so slow. I cant believe its only a week since ET, seems like months. 
hoping for lots of good news today


----------



## Em0504

Still bfp girls. Still not getting my hopes up tho! Looked at my diary when we had last fresh tx and same thing happened with bleeding, etc. We had 3 bfp's at otd but then a week later bfn. Like my doc so kindly said, it can take a few days 4 the hcg 2 leave system!
Don't think i can face another day on sofa!
KLconfused, i know how u feel hun, i haven't slept properly in days, its a nightmare isn't it. Wishing u lotsa luck, hope time goes a bit faster 4 u.
Good luck fellow testers!
x x


----------



## goldbunny

morning em, got everything crossed for you.


----------



## Em0504

Thanx goldbunny x


----------



## Smorkie

Morning & Good Baby Luck to all testing today xxxxKeep your feet up EM (((((hugs)))))


----------



## LaMaR

Hello!
I had my ET yesterday (9th May) so 2WW ends 26th May....
This is our second fresh cycle attempt - first fresh cycle September last year - 5 follies all fertilised, but sadly lost one before transfer day. One transferred - BFN. First FET November - 1 didn't survive defrost, so final 2 transferred - BFP!! Only to discover it was a false positive, which is apparently very rare when done with a blood test. Just our luck to have a dud test!
So here were are - 6 eggs collected, only 4 fertilised correctly, then on ET day 2 didn't look so good - so final 2 put back yesterday - come on twinnies!  x

Me -32, DH 33, TTC seems like forever! 6 failed IUIs before IVF. they cant find any reason why we cant concieve - very frustrating!


----------



## grantly

Hi guys sorry to sound dumb but just read kl post and im a little confused about af would af still be due at its normal time even after all the meds and everything else ?


----------



## Buntyg

Morning everyone, 

I just wanted to say I'm so sorry for everyone with a BFN   ^huge and wish you luck whatever your next step is.

AFM I have got my Official BFP today at 17dp3dt whoop whoop! I tested early at 10dp3dt which was also a BFP. These were my symptoms  - 3days after tx had about teaspoon of bright red blood in my urine which my clinic said was probably hatching.  Swollen boobs sore but they are very sore every month.  Lots of af pains for a few days on and off. Some very tired days, shouting days! But probably not unusual for me ! Boiling hot at night and sweating -horrible.
I will not have a blood test as my GP won't do them and my clinic is in the Czech republic.  If anyone does know where I can get a private test without having to see a consultant for the forms please lnet me know.  I am planning to book a scan in about ten days.  Having written all this down I am still not celebrating as of course anything might happen.

Love to all BuntyGx


----------



## grantly

Congrates buntyg


----------



## Smorkie

WHOOOOOHOOOOO BUNTYG FAAAAB NEWS!!!!!Not necessarily. My donor bled 14/4, stimmed from 16/4, EC 27/4, no ET then af came 9/5. A 26d cycle compared to 40+. I'v bled 1, 5&7 days post ET. Hope this helps. Xx


----------



## LaMaR

Congrats Buntyg!x


----------



## grantly

My af would of been due about 8th or 9th normally a 28/29day cycle so i would of been due 5/6 days after et so far nothing!I'm guessing this may be a good sign


----------



## Em0504

Congrats bunty. Yay!! x x


----------



## KELZ29

Morning ladies,

Well as i write this i am crying and heartbroken...its a BFN for me i am afraid, but i think i already new that   
It bloody hurts all this, i feel numb inside and cant stop crying     


Hope all you ladies our ok today

Love and Hugs
xxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Smorkie

Oh Kelz, I'm so so sorry to hear your news babes. Never give up on your dreams xxxx


----------



## kyliejade

kelz - so sorry hun, have a good cry if it helps.. wishing you all the best. i agree don't give up!! hugs xx


----------



## patbaz

so sorry to those with bfn xx


----------



## CTD

Kelz - I'm so sorry to hear your news.   I am feeling your pain. I got a bfn yesterday. But I had to block out all emotion as I was bridesmaid for a friend. Today it has really hit me and I'm not sure the tears are going to stop anytime soon. This is so hard.   Will you try again soon or take a break? We have an appointment at the end of the month, so we'll see what they say then. xx


----------



## goldbunny

sorry kelz


----------



## goldbunny

sorry ctd


----------



## atom

Hi girls

Kelz and em.... I am so so so sorry. My thoughts and prayers and heart go out to you and the other ladies.  It's been a hard couple of days.

Afm, 15 years of trying and 7 ivf's later and 5 tests this morning that were all positive.  We are in shock!! Can we get excited? One of the tests was a bit faint. we scan next week already so we will find out either way.

Got to get some sleep and thank you all for your support. 

Ann. Xxx


----------



## silentlywishing

So sorry kelz   it's a horrible feeling you'll get there hunni I just know it    xxx

So sorry ctd   thinking of you xxx

Grandly you've had a fresh cycle?? your af would be due roughly 14 days after your hcg injection (ovulation) however if you progesterone levels are high enough it might delay it a bit and if your preggaz which I   you are then could be delayed for a whole 9 month    hope this helps x

Congrats buntyg that is fabulous news xxxxxx

Congratulations atom what fabulous news xxx

Wellcome Lamar good luck 

Ems congrats I've got it all crossed for you xxx. 

Lots of luck and baby dust to everyone else   

Afm had strange dreams last night I was asleep but not asleep or thats how it felt anyways i woke my other half up shouting and crying, I've never don't that before ever!!!! I'm 6dp 3dt (non medicated) not much to report still constipated still got sore boobs! I'm wishing time away here xxx


----------



## Em0504

So so sorry Kelz and ctd. Wish i could give u both a hug. Its so hard, take time out 4 yourselves.
Congrats atom!
x x


----------



## patbaz

Cdt so sorry huni xx

Atom congrats on your bfp


----------



## Smorkie

Ctd this is awful news, you were so brave to soldier thru with bridesmaid duties. Look after yourself (((hugs))).Fabulous news Atom, many CONGRATS!!! XXXXXXX


----------



## Girlie08

OtD 13/512 test done this morning 1 day early and it's a


----------



## kyliejade

Girly YAY so happy for you, and everyone else who got BFP's!! 
Sorry to hear about the BFN's, mega hugs.. thinking of you. xx


----------



## LaMaR

Hello! Shows how mashed my brain is at the moment - test day is Friday 25 not 26! Whoops!


----------



## patbaz

Girly a huge congratulations sweetie xx


----------



## silentlywishing

Congrats girlie xxxx


----------



## grantly

congrates girlie  great news


----------



## goldbunny

very well done girlie - from only one embie?!


----------



## Smorkie

WELL DONE GIRLIE ITS FAAAAAB NEWS!!!!!! XXX


----------



## Em0504

Congratulations girlie x x


----------



## WRITETOVON

Hello Ladies,

I had a 3 grade 1, 5 day egg donor transfers on the 3rd of May at Dogus. I am now 9 days post ET. I have been testing my morning urine for a few days now, but all negative so far. I have read that a lot of women are getting positives by day 9, so I am starting to feel disheartened. As the 2ww progresses it gets harder and harder. I am literally unsure of what to do with myself for the next few days. I have a one track mind! 

My thoughts go out to all the other ladies on the 2ww. Big hugs and loads of positive vibes for you all! xxxx


----------



## CTD

Atom - huge congratulations!!!!!

WriteTovon - I was naughty like you in testing early - but took reassurance from the fact that although many get bfps from as early as 8/9dp et some people have bfns up until day 13 and then change to bfp on day 14. Hang on in there and stay positive. I'll send you some bubbles.


----------



## WRITETOVON

Dear CTD,

Thank you for your quick response. Reading things like that does help. It's soo damn difficult being on the edge of either complete joy or complete devastation!  

xx


----------



## Nixsta2

Yesterday I done my test after what seemed the longest 2WW ever!!! And its a BFP  
Have my scan w\c 28th May. I think I'm still in shock .......although having been sick the last few days has hit home that its happening. Ginger biscuits are a good cure. 
Good Luck to everyone else due for there tests xx


----------



## goldbunny

congratulations nixsta


----------



## Nixsta2

Thanks Goldbunny, so sorry to read you was not so lucky, will you be trying again? Xx


----------



## grantly

wooooooooooooooooooooow ! its all happening today


----------



## goldbunny

soon as i can: though, it depends on the outcome of consultation on wednesday. there are a few options i would like to discuss with them, such as getting further tests done on me, or perhaps considering doing IUI instead of IVF for one cycle, or also having a 'trying naturally cycle' but with drug support for lining/implantation issues, or doing short protocol/mild IVF to see if my egg quality improved. lots of ways we could approach this just depends on the consultant i guess. i hope they are open to considering alternatives but i have a feeling they might just go here's your one option take it or leave it. i will be fed up if the response is 'come back in 3 months' without further help in the meantime. Even if (at the minimum) i just get proper tests done on the next cycle to check i am ovulating etc...i really can't just sit around doing nothing for weeks.. need to be able to feel process is continuing. x


----------



## patbaz

congratulation nixta great news x


----------



## Smorkie

Nixsta! Great News for you xxx

I would still urge you to go for your bhcg test Writeetovon, I've said before,  donor recipient friend of mine had a definite 'Not pregnant' from a digital clear blue at 14dpo and yet that evening her blood results were positive and she now has a lovely healthy 1yr old. It ain't over till the bloods say so!!


----------



## barbster

Hi goldbunny,

I hope you get some answers at your follow up consultation    don't know if this could be an issue for you, but at our initial consult, due to my "age" and AMH, quality was discussed, although obviously this is an unknown until maybe at EC. I was adviced the usual vitamins, but also DHEA 25mg 3 times a day (although this was also for my high FSH levels, don't know if this is an issue for you). I know though that some clinics don't recommend it, but I only had small, managable side effects. Whether this has helped or not, I don't know, will find out soon enough I guess  
Anyway, I hope you get some answers and are given a positive plan  

Barbs x


----------



## barbster

*Kelz29*   so sorry

*CTD*   so sorry - you were so brave yesterday


----------



## barbster

*Buntyg* 

*Atom*  lucky seven

*Girlie* 

*Nixsta* 

Barbs x


----------



## Em0504

Congratulations nixsta x x


----------



## Nixsta2

Thankyou all, and congratulations to all others with positive results  

For those of you still waiting for your tests goodluck  

For those of you who have had negative, I am sorry and hope it happens soon for you xx
One piece of advice I was given was carry on as normal and not do anything I wouldn't normally do, I know its easier said than done but I just carried on with work and my normal activities just taking time of for my apts, it did make time go quicker.

Big hugs to u all xx


----------



## Leigh1973

I posted earlier on a different thread. Can anyone advise please?

I am 5 days post 5 day transfer and have some EWCM stained light brown - almost beige (sorry TMI), I'm nervous - could it be my period? It is not blood it is stretchy. I am on 800mg progesterone pessaries. I have no pain.

Would really appreciate some advise xx


----------



## lacy

Hello Ladies,

    for the gr8 news for all the ladies who got BFP today and big hugs for all the ladies with BFN,we just need to keep trying and never loose hope i keep telling myself

am at the end of the awful   am testing on monday still one more day to go! am so worried i have literally zero symptoms! did it happen to any of you girls who got BFP? i only had cramping the first 2 days after ET and then completley nothing! do i have any chance? please if anyone have been thru this,i need support as am already getting crazy here and my DH is taking all that,this is my 3rd IVF attempt,i am even thinking not to test and just wait for AF to come!
only one thing happened to me starting yesterday i have this rash all over my body and it gets so itchy! anyone had this??


----------



## SuzieN

So sorry for those who got BFN sending loads of   

Congratulations to those who have BFP, really pleased. Congrats girlie I recognised you from another 'May Miracles and June Joy' xx

Hope the 2WW wait is going ok for everyone else xx


----------



## patbaz

Leigh that sounds like a late implantation bleed huni. 

I was always told that brown meant old blood so only to worry if it was bright red. 

Keep your chin up

Pat
xxx


----------



## patbaz

Good luck with testing Lacey  xx


----------



## Smorkie

Hi Lacey, it screams implantation bleeding to me, rown is nothing to worry about babes. I've had no symptoms at all either. No idea about rash, how you feeling generally? Xx


----------



## Leigh1973

Thank you so much for your replies. Do you not think it a little late for implantation bleed at 5 days post transfer?
xx


----------



## lacy

Hi ladies,

Patbaz thanks for the wishes,am praying alot  will keep you all updated.smorkie thanks for giving me hope that having no symptoms at all doesnt for sure mean a BFN  am scared to death about the test,and holding up to this stage without POAS is making me more scared from coming monday! god be with me,am already panicing and this rash thing is driving me crazy more than i am already!


----------



## Mum of 1 at last!

I've heard that a rash is a positive sign in pregnancy!


----------



## cohensmummy

Hi ladies,

What a day of ups and down it seems 

Congratulations to all the bfps so so happy for you all and hope you go on to have happy healthy pregnancies xx

To all the bfn I'm so sorry to hear yor news my heart goes out to you all, I hope you an all take some time to think on your next steps and come back stronger and ready to start again xx

Gold bunny- so pleased you have decided on your next plans in your journey to be a mum, I hope you get all the answers from your clinic to move forward with and I admire your out look xx

To every1 else sending out lots of    and    I'm sure your all wishing your time away til test ate and I hope it flys and hope you all get BFP   xx

Afm- well ladies I'm back with my pma   after testing early at 7 dp and getting a bfn I cried and cried then cried some more and felt totally and utterly devastated as from my symptoms I was sure it was a positive. I think it prob was to early to test so have left testing now til closer to my test date next Friday. Me and my amazing dh had a long talk ( til 4 in the morning) we laughed and cried and I realised that I had totally put my life on hold since we started the fresh cycle last oct and haven't enjoyed the last 6 months at all and with rushing into fet after the miscarriage didn't grieve as a couple just got on with it. This is our last cycle for a few yrs as we just can't afford another cycle with me not working ( I decided to take 5 yrs out til ds goes to school) and I'm not going back to work and missing these precious yrs with ds for anything. If the outcome on Friday is negative then I'm going to spend the first 6 months looking after me and start Living life again as a family of three and when feel emotionally ready continue again with the adoption process as want a big family and feel a child that grows in our heart instead of under it would be such a precious gift to us all ..
Saying all this a BFP could be our result and we would be so happy but I now feel that regardless of the outcome as a family we know our path so it all feels so much clearer and a lot less frightening xx 

Sorry for long post felt I needed to express my thoughts to make them real  xx


----------



## grantly

Girlie did you have any symptoms? Our cycle is also male factor


----------



## lacy

Thanks Lincsarah for ur reply  here comes the first blow of positive energy 
cohensmummy am so glad u're pulling everything together and focusing on making a family a happy one actually,we get too lost running after meds and clinics,trying to make the dream come true,good luck with ur test first and then with the steps u'll take further


----------



## kyliejade

Cohensmummy aww that brought a tear to my eye reading that, I've too put things on hold.. But we do because it's something we desperately want. Im really glad you have a sensible back up plan, I'm due to test weds and I'm petrified of a bfn.. Maybe I need a new focus too just incase. This whole journey has been so tough, it's lot to go through. I'm keeping my fingers crossed for you xx all the best Hun


----------



## barbster

Cohensmummy,

Glad you have got your PMA   back


----------



## gem27

I think it's the end for me. Had bad period pains yesterday and a bit of brown gloopy blood. Today it quite a lot and red. Did a test (8dp3dt) and its negative  I'm absolutely devastated


----------



## silentlywishing

Morning, gems you have a few days yet is it not implantation?? Stay positive hun   

Afm 7dp 3dt, again not a lot to report felt nauseous last night but think thats because I'm really constipated, (.)(.) still sore, anyways it's happy birthday to me today yey... Presents!!! Haha 


Good luck to all those testing today xxx


----------



## Debbie Dav

Congratulations to all those with a BFP and   to all those with a BFN, I'm feeling better today and there are less tears, I keep telling myself all good things come to those who wait.... Goldbunny like you we have decided to go for it again, but I also have a number of questions to put to the Consultant first. I think we will have June and July to recover emotionally and then go for it again in August. 

Positive thoughtss to everyone going throught this xxx


----------



## grantly

happy birthday slientlywishing


----------



## Em0504

Stay strong gem, early days hun    
Silentlywishing,     have a lovely day. Hope u get lotsa fab pressies!
Glad your feeling a little stronger 2day Debbie and that you've got a plan. Enjoy some "me" time ahead of next tx  
x x


----------



## grantly

Sorry dont know what went wrong sw


----------



## silentlywishing

Thanks guys although i've spent the last 30 mins or so prodding my other half to get up and spoil me, I've been unsuccessful so far he sleepily sang happy birthday and is now back to sleep grrr haha x


----------



## Em0504

Men lol! My dp is still snoring his head off 2. I've been wide awake since 7am! Im bored already lol.


----------



## grantly

Me to I'm trying to stay out of dh ways as he is crazing me to test !what do u think ? I'm 10dp2dt and 12dpo its 16th


----------



## barbster

silent wishing. Tell your DH you are a lady in waiting and need breakfast in bed!! Have a lovely day x

hang o in there Gems - it's early days   

                                            

Barbs x


----------



## AmyHF

T-25 hours til I find out of my little embie-bug has snuggled in tight!


----------



## gem27

I know people r saying hang on in but I'm really really bleeding. That can't be implantation can it?


----------



## grantly

One could of stuck in there so do hold on to the hope you did have 2 embies on board didnt you


----------



## goldbunny

gem


----------



## gem27

Yeah had 2.


----------



## gem27

Should I ring my clinic today on their emergency number or wait till 2moro?


----------



## 3crazycats

Morning ladies

I have been reading but not posting but wondered if I could ask your expert advice?

I am on day 10 of a 3 day FET, tested this morning - its a BFN

Do you think I'm too early ?

I'm not convinced it will change cos got absolutely no symptoms.  My period would normally be due today, and an early pregnancy test would surely show a faint line?

Good luck to all the ladies due to test soon xxx


----------



## goldbunny

it's not an emergency unless you are ill, eg fainting, high temp or something. just bleeding is just bleeding.. it's nothing they can do anything about xxxx call tomorrow x


----------



## gem27

True x


----------



## goldbunny

crazy cats could be too early, best just be patient another few days and try again x good luck x


----------



## cohensmummy

Morning ladies, 

 silently wishing  

Hope your all doing ok on this lovely sunny morning  

Afm well got really bad period pains( defo not implant pains) and sorry for tmi but when wiped this morning the pessaries from last night came away with a bit of blood on so tested  I'm 9 dp 6 dt and it a bfn. I'm not crying did that the other day. So now I just want to stop meds and carry on with life instead of peeling this til Friday when my otd is xx 

What would you lades suggest? Xx


----------



## LaMaR

To all those testing early - it isn't over until you reach the end of the 2WW - they say two weeks for a reason, so don't give up hope yet! Lots of positive thoughts to you all!
Lacy - hopefully 3rd time lucky (that's what I'm hoping for!)


----------



## goldbunny

cohensmummy i wouldd carry. on the pessaries today and call your nurse in the morning first thing , i dont think you should stop meds without advice from nurse x


----------



## silentlywishing

Thanks for all the birthday wishes  You all so very kind I'm 29 but my friends and family always joke I'm like a big kid as I get so excited for birthdays and I'm terrible at Christmas I've woken my best pal up at 5 every Christmas day since we were at school, I'm THAT bad haha x

Cohensmummy I would carry on with your med's till you have spoken with your clinic they see what they suggest   you never know Hun xxxx

Gems you know your own body but I would hang on untill tomorrow they would prob tell you to rest up n ring in the morning as there's not a great deal they can do, it's frustrating I know   xxx

Amy good luck for tomorrow! X

Ems I was also awake with the birdies I was dying to wake him up but felt a bit guilty as he works 6 days a week bless him... 

Barbs I got my breakfast in bed... Eventually!! Ha 

Grantly me personally I would say wait the longer you wait the more accurate the result, I've had bad experiences with testing early tho x


----------



## cohensmummy

Thanks gold bunny and silently wishing  

I have got a out of hours nurse number but don't want to disturb anyone's Sunday so will carry on with the patches tablets and pessaries and call tomorrow when they are back in work  

Off Looking for wall paper today   my favourite pass time is decorating and interior design so I'm making a mood board for our bedroom at the minute. How sad when your highlight of the day is visiting the DIY store   xx


----------



## Buntyg

Morning everyone, 

Happy Birthday Silentlywishing hope you have a lovely day 

To all this with a BFN sending you lots of hugs 

Arm it's my B/day too which I was looking forward too but... I discovered brownish v.slight pinkish discharge this morning and have been tearful ever since.  It just reminds me of how my m/c of all those years ago started.  I cannot cancel my plans as no one in the family knows about our treatment.
Realistically I know it's not over yet but now I'm wondering if my backache and pains round the pubic bones are not the uterus stretching and it's the start of m/c.  

BuntyG xx


----------



## kyliejade

Hi everyone
I'm a bit concerned as my AF type pains have got worse and my usual AF signs are starting to appear, not looking good is it.


----------



## lacy

Hi ladies

Kylijade hold on,when's ur test?  maybe bad AF will not show anyway fingers crossed for u 
silenleywishing,happy birthday hope you enjoy the day and have a blast after all this stress we'r going through 
Lamar thanks for ur wishes,is it ur 3rd cycle too?


----------



## LaMaR

Hi Lacey, yes - our third go (one fresh and one frozen already tried and failed, so second fresh....)
We were hoping for some that could be frozen this time, but it wasn't meant to be - hopefully all we need are the two that were put back on Friday! Good luck to you xx


----------



## lacy

Hi Lamar,i never had the chance to go for frozen as well,all my attempts were fresh,also this time i was praying to have anything frozen unfortunately didn't make it! i had 2 blastocycst put back on 1/5/2012  as well,and i keep telling myself i only need one ,am praying for your little embies to stick this time hopefully   ...are u having any symptoms at all though? am not having any!


----------



## LaMaR

Hi Lacy, no symptoms as yet - we have to stay positive as from reading posts some people get loads, others get none!  My hospital has me on 3 progesterone pessaries a day which is one more than the previous times - I'm not looking forward to going back to work tomorrow and having to use one at lunchtime! :-/


----------



## HappyHopeful

Hi Ladies

I am new to the 2ww as I had my ET yesterday (Saturday) and my test date is the 26th May.  

I had 11 eggs, 10 were mature, 8 Fertilised, I still had 8 embies on day 3,  2 x 8 cell grade 1, 2 x 8 cell grade 2, and 4 dawdlers who were 4 or 5 cells. 

We were advised to try to go to blast, at day 5 theLister told me I had 2 that had made it to blast, the other 6 are still growing but slowly, so they are going to put them back and call me on Monday 14th to see if there are any to freeze.  

Of the 2 blasts, 1 was absolutely perfect, top grade, but the other was not looking too hot, it had fairly degraded cells. They advised me to just put the 1 perfect one back, and said the other may actually take but could cause problems.  I just had the perfect 1 put back on it's own. The blonde lady doctor whose name I have already forgotten, was lovely, supportive and so positive.

So now I am PUPO! It's been a long wait....  Please please make it little critter, I'm rooting for you!!


----------



## grantly

Hi does anyone know how long it takes pregnyl to get out of system I keep finding two different thingd on the net. I last too 2500 iu on Tuesday morning. And through constent pressering buy dh did a test and it wad bfp


----------



## patbaz

Grantly I was told that the pregnyl can stay in your system for up to a week. When are you due to test??

Happy hopeful welcome to the 2 week nightmare huni xx


----------



## grantly

Hi pat my otd is Wed first thing


----------



## Sashaj

Hi Happy hopeful,

I am also new to this thread. My ET was on Friday so we will be waiting together!!  This is my second ICSI. We had two top grad embies put in and one is frozen. I am not feeling any different to my first ICSI. No symptoms at all. But I feel more relaxed as I know what to expect. 

Keep in  touch Happy hopeful as it seems that we are two last testers of this month.xxx

I hope we will be lucky this time.

Sasha 
xx


----------



## patbaz

Grantly that sounds hopeful to me but I don't know about it being too early. I hope that it is your BFP xx

Sasha and Happy Hopeful my otd is the 24th so it looks like the three of us will be waiting together


----------



## kyliejade

Lacy it's weds.. Hope ur ok. X


----------



## SuzieN

Hi all this probably sounds like a weird question. Do you think it's safe to epilate on 2ww? I'm only doing my legs have put off bikini wax for time being x


----------



## patbaz

Sorry Suzie I have no idea. I had everything waxed before et!!


----------



## Sashaj

Hi Suzie,

I am not an expert on IVF as this is only my second cycle but I can't see how waxing would do anything to your embies. They are tucked insight you!! I would feel safe to wax. I honesly can't see how this would effect the embryos. xxxx


----------



## goldbunny

i don't think you should epilate, but no idea if i am right, but it sounds like something that would distract blood flow away from your core/womb which sounds to me not ideal.


----------



## SuzieN

Thanks for the replies everyone. I think I goback to the trusted razor for the time being just in case.


----------



## Martha Moo

Hi ladies

welcome to our new ladies joining the 2ww

Wishing our testers all the best for otd tomorrow ( Holly82, Lacy, Cazkat, suru and AmyHF)

Goldbunny and DebbieDav sending   your way

              to all

Donna Marie


----------



## silentlywishing

Hi everyone thank you so much for the birthday wishes I've had such a fab day hope your all well and good luck to everyone testing in the morning sorry it's a bit short and sweet but I'm shattered now   will blow you all some bubbles for luck to compensate for my weeny post baby dust and sticky vibes


----------



## Smorkie

Hope you both had lovely days Silently Wishing and  BuntyG   with lots of pampering and TLC!

Sending out heaps a       for those waiting patiently to test and       for good news this coming week.

Big   to all that are having to cope with bad news, it hurts so damn much so take time out, rest and be kind to yourselves.

  to all new posters, wishing we had the tools to 'fast forward' and crystal ball gaze


----------



## Doris83

Not been on for a few days so huge congrats to all those with BFP and to all my fellow BFN my heart goes out to you. 

It has been a really tough few days, I knew I'd be devastated but not as bad as this. I don't think I've stopped crying for more than half an hour at a time, and sleep has been practically non existent. 

Saw my beautiful nephews (13 months and 2.5 years) today, the youngest kept coming to me to be picked up and cuddled and I thought my heart would literally break.


----------



## patbaz

Doris I am sending you big hugs huni. After my mc last year we went on holiday with my 3 nephews who were 3, 2 & 9months. I love them dearly but seeing them everyday for a week broke my heart . It takes time Doris to be able to feel whole again and nothing anyone says can make you feel better.  But you will get there petal. Take care xx


----------



## Em0504

Doris hun, just wanted 2 send u a big   Its just the hardest thing 2 cope with ever. Just take each day as it comes and b kind 2 yourself hun x x


----------



## kyliejade

Doris hugs xx

I did two days early and it's a bfn I can't see it changing, AF pains are still coming and going.. I think I just knew it hadn't worked. Bit down in the dumps today to say the least.

Wishing everyone else all the best, congrats to those who got BFP you really deserve it! Hugs to those who didn't get the answer they were hoping for. Xx


----------



## patbaz

Kyliejade it's not over huni til otd. I have heard of plenty of girls who got bfn day before otd and got their bfp on otd so hang in there petal xx


----------



## silentlywishing

Morning ladies, it's official I'm now going mad!!! I was doing so well at keeping calm but I'm now starting to question everything my boobs are sore, but are they as sore as yesterday?? What if they're not does that mean my progesterone levels are dropping because I'm not pregnant I feel sick or am I imagining it because I want to be pregnant or is it something to do with my constipation?? Talking of constipation I went this morning woooooo sorry tmi but then I thought what if that's because I'm not pregnant and my hormone levels are dropping ready for a period?? I wouldn't dare test I've been put off for life after my past experiences I hate that sick low feeling I get when I see a negative result .... I'll be devastated if I get my period I worked out it should be either late wed or early thursday I ovulated on the afternoon Of may 2nd... For anyone who doesn't know me I had a natural fet so had no med's therefore if I'm not pregnant I'll get a period as normal! Yeahhhh I'm so starting to stress however I do feel better getting it all off my chest x


----------



## goldbunny

after reading that silentlywishing, don't know whether to send you a   hug or an oxygen cylinder! Someone find the girl a chair.


----------



## silentlywishing

A straight jacket and a brown bag I think! Lol x


----------



## janie73

Morning ladies. I've just posted this on the Cycle Buddies bit but was wondering if I can also join this thread as I have been stalking it for some time now. Realised this morning that this is the only place where I feel like I can relate to people at the moment. I won't pretend I don't know the lingo because I have been stalking you all for so long.. in fact I recognise a couple of names from my previous (failed cycle) just before xmas.

So second cycle for us. After a poor response to treatment last time my meds were upped and changed to flare protocol and this time we got 6 eggs, of which 4 fertilised. I was thrilled. Apparently they were looking absolutely top grade after 3 days which massively got our hopes up... the embryologist even mentioned that we might get some to freeze. Big change by day 5 as two hadn't made it and the other two only very early poor quality blasts (2cc?). She was clear we shouldn't give up hope but feeling pretty deflated. I guess it's all relative... this cycle has been such a rollercoaster. We could only see 4 follicles at the scan (last time we had 8 and I still only got 2 eggs) and so if someone had told me that we would get anywhere near blasts then I would have been over the moon.

Guess we (actually I should say 'I', my DH is lovely but he's not that bothered about having kids and going through this for my sake) just have to hang in there for the 2ww and try not to lose my tiny mind. Been non-stop googling 'success early blast' for the last 48 hours so time now to get a grip (and relentlessly start googling 'average implantation ivf bleeding'?!!) . I'm normally a sane rational human being but well... .you know! And you all do know hence why I thought I would say hello. Maybe I should be on the 2ww thread?

Really pleased for all the girls who have got BFPs and heartfelt hugs to those who haven't. xxx


----------



## kyliejade

Patbaz I know but I've since started bleeding, I've rang the hospital but got an answering machine!


----------



## patbaz

Kyliejade huni - I hope that not all is lost. It's crap that we have to go through this. I am thinking of you petal xx

Janie - welcome to the madness huni

AFM. For the past 2 mornings I have had dark brown staining when I wiped. It is mixed in with the  crinone gel from night before. I know that brown is old and that's good. It is too early for implantation bleed so what is it Anyone have any experience of this or know what it is

Thanks
Pat
xxx


----------



## Sashaj

Hi Janie 73 and welcome to this thread.

I also feel that this is the only way to relate to people at the moment. My OTD is on the 25th so we will be here for a long time. This is also my second cycle. The first one was a huge disappointment but knew what to expect this time. It seems like your second cycle has been a rollercoaster indeed, but your embies have survived and they are both tucked in. I said this before on this thread but I know quite few friends who had very poor quality embryos put in and they all got pregnant. The fact that yours made it to day 5 is great. They must be good quality!!

Mine was a three day transfer with two top grade embies and one is in the freezer. I am praying that this is my lucky cycle. I have been also googling like mad for symptoms.

Are you off work? 

I have been sitting around a lot but my hospital told me to keep active and not to sit around. They said it encourages the blood flow. But everybody tells you something different.

Being in the same stage as me, can I ask you what are you doing? Are you still resting or getting on with things??

Sasha
xx


----------



## lacy

its   for me am trying to pull myslef together,ohh its such a hard feeling i dont think i'll be able to go thru it again!


----------



## Smorkie

I'm so so sorry Lacy   my heart goes out to you. Spend time looking after yourself. I always found planning next round of tx helped and never give up babes! It will all be worth it in the end


----------



## patbaz

Sasha still resting gp has given me a sick line for 2.5 weeks so I am taking it easy because with my last 2 tx I kept busy so wanted to try something different this time. The 24th can't come soon enough. 

Lacy I am so sorry pet


----------



## Sashaj

Lacy I am so sorry too.  It is so unfair that people who genuinely want children have to go through such an heartache.   

Patbaz, when you say resting - do you mean lying down all the time? I am also off work but I have been walking around the house and garden. How about you??xxx


----------



## janie73

Hi SashaJ - yes, nice to hear from someone who's at roughly the same stage. Hope you're holding up OK. Last time I did this I felt much more positive at this stage. I think this time I maybe have too much information! Still, these boards are great for finding success stories that relate to your own 'IVF story' and keeping your spirits up. I have tried to talk to friends about IVF but although they mean well I can see they generally just  start to glaze over when I go into any detail. They certainly aren't interested in the different grading systems used between embryos and blasts etc!! I guess my friends & family just see IVF as work / doesn't work which I guess at the end of the day is true. Unfortunately we all know that IVF is a big long race of hurdles and getting to ET is a race all of it's own... that's how I feel anyway. 

As for what I've been doing (errr...apart from googling for success stories?!!), I've been taking it fairly easy, just pottering around really - taking the dog for short walks and doing a few things in the garden. My clinic were emphatic that it really doesn't matter what you do - you can't affect the results. Logically, I really believe that... yet I guess we all like to feel we have some control over this situation so if 'taking it easy' can help then that's what we do? I dunno. Interesting to hear their comment about blood flow. 

I'm back to work tomorrow unfortunately. My main concern at the moment is getting my plan B sorted in my head so I can cope with the disappointment if it comes. Let me know if you have any fantastic coping strategies! I didn't POAS last time - didn't really get the chance as AF came so early. But I may do this time as I think I would find it easier to brace myself. 

Good luck!!


----------



## patbaz

Sasha I have been pottering around the house and I try not to lift anything too heavy or use any chemicals for wiping down the worktops. Other than that I am catching up on some reading and watching a bit of daytime tv. The weather here is awful so I cant potter around the garden. Plus I am a teacher and I got a sick line from gp so I can't let any of the kids see me out and about.


----------



## LaMaR

Lacy I'm so sorry to hear your news - big hug x


----------



## angie pangie

Hi ladies!

I had my ET on Sunday so am at the start of the dreaded tww!  My offical test date is ages away on the 29th May so I think I might go mad before then.  I'm off work until Friday and generally taking it easy because last time I went straight back to work and got a BFN.  

Are you eating anything special during the 2ww?  I took a stack of vitamins during D/R and stimming and was wondering if I should be continuing with them.  Also, I've been having acupuncture for a few months now as I read that it helps with IVF but does it help with implantation if you carry on past ET?  My acupuncturist reckons I should be lying down as much as possible but my clinic haven't said that.  What's everyone been advised?

So sorry to read about the BFNs on here .  The IVF process is really tough!  I'm finding that people really don't get how hard it is unless they've been through it.

Well I'm enjoying the daytime TV so far but think the novelty might wear off soon!  

Angie xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## goldbunny

angie carry on with vitamins unless you get really constipated in which case maybe miss out anything with iron for a couple of days, but keep up the folic acid. no need to lie down much unless you want to, light activity is good..if the daytime tv gets boring try youtube for meditation videos.


----------



## Sashaj

Welcome angie pangie,

I am testing on the 25th so we are on the same boat. 

Patbaz and Janie73 - I am so happy to hear that you are both pottering around the house. I had this image that everybody is resting in bed!!

Janie 73 - unfortunately I don't have any coping strategies other than goggling. Some people find it stressful but it relaxes me. I just look at all the positive stories.

I am coping ok so far. My first IVF was much worse. I was doing silly things such as praying (although I am not religious) and I also developed this magical thinking (ie. I was looking for signs to see if I was pregnant). Total madness.  

This time, I am much more rational. I am just taking it easy this week and I am back to work next week. 

Angie pangie - I am still taking my fertility vitamins. I asked my doctor and my embryologist and they said to continue. It has the recommended folic acid which you should be taking anyway. Other than that, no special diet. I am avoiding caffeine (althouh I had couple of cups of tea this weekend). I am eating healthily but that that is normal for me. 

I have a good feeling about us late testers. So fingers crossed.  

Keep in touch girls and good luck.

Lots of love

Sasha 
xx


----------



## LaMaR

A snippet of advice for everyone (and something to give you a laugh!) DONT put a pessarie in your pocket before using! EPIC fail at lunch today - they go very mushy when warm - yuck!!


----------



## patbaz

OMG LaMar you really made me laugh sweetie.  I hope you managed ok though??


----------



## cohensmummy

lol Lamar that made me laugh   

A very good tip of the day   xxx


----------



## Leigh1973

Hello

I tested the trigger was out of my system, clear by3dp5dt. I did a first response yesterday at 6dp5dt and got a positive & then again today even clearer! My OTD is Friday. Should I wait until then to let clinic know? Xxx


----------



## EssieJean

Hi Ladies - could i join your thread please?  You all sound so lovely and supportive -  I'm having ET on Thursday and feel soooo nervous and sooo emotional.  Our donor had ET today and just heard we've got 4 eggs.  Obviously I am really grateful for our donor.  4 eggs just doesnt seem a lot??

Liking theh pessary tip  

Good luck to everyone   

Essie x


----------



## Sashaj

Oh my god Lamar.  I can't stop laughing.   I really needed something to pick me up. I think you've ruined your jacket (or trousers). You can add this to your IVF bill.   

xxx


----------



## Leigh1973

Essie

Did your donor have EC today? Four eggs sounds great,only one good one needed! Good Luck xxx


----------



## EssieJean

Hi Leigh1973, yes she did - i've seen so many posts mentioning 9 or 11 eggs - i just got worried. Logic goes out the window when your heads in bits, and your right it only takes one  

Sounds like you've got good news! I wouldnt be able to wait  

Essie
xxx


----------



## patbaz

leigh congratulations huni.  I would phone clininc and let them know what you have done and see what they say.  This is brilliant news huni delighted for you.

Essie welcome to the thread huni, 4 eggs is great as it only takes 1 best of luck petal


----------



## Sashaj

Hi Essie,

of course you can join us. It is getting very funny here with Lemar finding her pessary in her jacket (I am still laughing  )

Essie, I wish you all the best for Thursday. Try not to worry about the numbers. 4 eggs is good. My clinic always says that it is the quality and not the quantity. You only need one embryo!   

Leigh73 - if I were you, I would be over the moon!!  I have never had BFP in my life. Can somebody send me a picture of a positive pregnancy test?? Does it really exist ?? (haha).

I am no expert on trigger shots so I can't offer any advice. However, I would wait until the OTD to ring your clinic. My clinic gets a bit funny if you don't follow their advice. However, if your clinic is ok, call them and ask them for some advice. They must have heard this many times before. They may be able to reassure you about the trigger shot. Another way of dealing with it is to enjoy your BFP with your hubby and test every day (although this may become very expensive). 

I am sure it will stay positive


----------



## barbster

Thanks for cheering me up LaMar  , I need a pick-me-up today, my positivity has all but gone out of the window today  

 to you Lacy, so sorry

Hope the rest of you are bearing up ok  

                          

Barbs x


----------



## Girlie08

EssieJean : to give you some reassurance I had 5 eggs collected only 2 were mature and only 1 fertilised were are now celebrating a BFP   it really only does take one stay   x


----------



## muffin1302

Hi can I join you. I had 2 3 day embryos transferred on the 10th and my otd is friday 25th and I'm already going mad!! I'm sure I will end up testing earlier as 15 days from embryo transfer seems a bit long to wait   

How is everyone else feeling in the 2ww? I'm feeling a little bruised down there still and the pessaries have made me bloat and feel a bit sicky (I think its too early for pregnancy symptoms so I would imagine its due to the pessaries) Is it normal to still be feeling a bit tender? I was ok for the first couple of days after egg collection


----------



## Martha Moo

Hi ladies

Kylie thinking of you and sending much       that your lil embie is sticking in there 

Lainy so very sorry to read of your news today honey, take care of yourself   

Girlie08  to you

EssieJean, just to say i got 4 eggs and one fertilised normally and hes 4 years old now 

Welcome Janie muffin1302 and angiepangie lots of            

hugs to Doris 83, goldbunny  and DebbieDav

Donna Marie


----------



## Sashaj

Hi Barbs, nice to see you back. How are you?? 

Muffin1302 - welcome. My OTD is also 25th. Long wait. I have no symptoms. I felt a bit sore since my EC (not ET) but I now feel completely normal. It is too soon to expect any symptoms. 

Girlie - congratulation on your BFP. That just shows that you don't need a lot of embies or blasts and you can still get pregnant. I am so jealous that you are now drug free. That must be such a fantastic feeling. I think this is when you start to enjoy your pregnancy. I wish you all the best.   

xxx


----------



## grantly

Hi guys I've now done 3 tests since yesterday afternoon all positive just a little worried it could still be the pregnyl I took on Tuesday am but it was only 2500 iu so think it should be out of my system otd I'd wed so testing evey day what do u reckon drugs or could it be for real?


----------



## Sashaj

Hi Grantly,

I have not experience with pregnyl but since your OTD is Wednesday (that's only two days away), I think you are pregnant. Congratulations.


----------



## EssieJean

Aw thanks for all the positive vibes guys - i feel much better!  And congrats on all the BFPs    Feels like I've joined a lucky thread  

Essie x


----------



## muffin1302

Good luck Grantly hope its real, sounds promising   


Sashaj when did you have embryo transfer? Its hard to say whether its too early to expect symptoms. I had a 3 day transfer on thurs and haven't had anything I've thought could be a pregnancy symptom rather than a side effect of the pessaries. Last time I was pregnant I felt completly normal until about 4 days before af was due (was a natural bfp)


----------



## Sashaj

Hi Muffin,

I had my ET on Friday. It was a three day transfer (two embies). I had lots of discomfort after my EC as but this is now gone and I feel absolutely nothing. I don't even have any side effects from the pesaries (as I did during my first IVF). 

The only difference is that I am more relaxed. Our first IVF was incredibly stressful ( I won't go into too much detail).  

This time it all went smoothly. My doctor was really positive about my ET. It was quick and easy. My lining was good and so were my embies. It is all in the hands of God.

I have done everything I could so I pray I will be lucky this time. 2 is my lucky number.......

I have a scan of my embryos and they look perfect (to me anyway). They are on the fridge and I look at them every time I go in the fridge (which is quite often as I eat like a pig  ).

How did your ET go??


----------



## silentlywishing

Hi everyone it's been really busy on here today I can't keep up, congrat grantly sounds baddy good to me, I was doing my shopping today went past the pregnancy tests about 50 times but resisted I just cant bear the thought of seeing a negative again the thought destroys me inside sorry for the me post I will read back and do personals in a bit xxxx


----------



## barbster

Hi Sasha,

I am doing ok, halfway through the 2WW now, am going a little  , have not had many symptoms, just some mild AF type cramps ( I am due AF Thursday) so I guess I will just have to wait and see   , How are you doing?

Not long now Silentwishing      

                            

Barbs x


----------



## muffin1302

Sasha et was ok, although its worrying in case they got lost on the way in, I didn't really feel much   lovely that you got a picture. I asked weeks before if I'd get one but they never offered me one in the transfer. I wish I'd asked but my bladder hurt so much as i drunk too much


----------



## Em0504

Congratulations grantly, sounds good.
Welcome 2 the new girlies, hope your 2ww flies by.
Im struggling 2 keep up with everybody, so apologies 4 the lack of personals.
AFM Im testing again 2morrow and Im convinced its gonna turn in2 a bfn! Im so so scared! So Im on a 3ww really! Clinic has asked me 2 re test at weekend, but Im gonna test 2morrow, Thursday and Saturday...providing Im still getting bfp that is        
x x


----------



## silentlywishing

Good luck ems 2ww is bad enough xxx


----------



## patbaz

Silently wishing. Try to keep your positivity huni. I know that its hard but not long til you find out and we are always here to listen petal xx

Ems I am sure your bfp will stay as it is huni. Enjoy it


----------



## Leigh1973

Sasha 

I had ET on the 7/05 - 5 day old blast's

My official test date is Friday 18/05 but had four positive tests now, my period is due Wednesday so I figured that the first response might give me a positive if one was there! Only symptoms so far is really painful breasts and sore nipples, fleeting nausea and a touch of tiredness but as I'm on 800mg progesterone a day I wasn't sure if they were to blame. Good luck Hun

Leigh x


----------



## Em0504

Thanx girls, i really really hope so x x


----------



## bryony_t

Leigh1973 - Congrats on all your lovely positive test results! But you are a bad influence! My OTD is also 18/05 (E/T 4th May single transfer of 2 day embie) and I'm really struggling not to test early!!! You look like the perfect success story from early testing - well done.

Am currently overthinking all potential early pregnancy symptoms - headaches, nausea, tiredness, achy backs, boobs grown out of all bras - one minute thinking it might just be a BFP on Friday, and the next minute telling myself not to be daft, its just the progesterone. I think there might be a market for FF branded strait jackets?

x


----------



## Sashaj

Hi Barbs,

I am ok but I am only on my day 3 post transfer. God knows what I will be like next week. I pray for us to get BFPs.  

Liegh 1973 - congratulations. It really looks like you are pregnant. So happy for you. xxx 

Muffin - I hope I didn't stress you out when I mentioned the embryo picture. I try to be so careful what I say on this forum as I know how our minds work at the moment. Please don't worry about the picture. It is a standart procedure  at my clinic. I also didn't feel anything and it was the doctor who showed me where the embryo is on the picture otherwise I would not see a lot!! Now I am fixated on what he had shown me. 

I might have the picture, but I also worried whether they lost it on the way. The picture doesn't do it for me!! So please don't worry. The picture just shows a tiny blob which could be anything.   

Keep in touch girls.

xxx


----------



## Em0504

Sashaj, its lovely that u got a pic of embies, i saw a flash on screen as they were transferred, but clinic doesn't give pics.
Leigh congratulations on your bfp.
x x


----------



## Sashaj

Hi Bryony,

Sorry, forgot to wish you all the best for your test day. I can’t keep up with this thread. It is sooo busy!!!

Thinking of you.   

Lots of love

Sasha 

xx


----------



## Sashaj

Hi Em 0504,

Yes my doctor is lovely but I think he builds your hopes up. He gives you the picture and says ‘here is your babies’. This is very emotional and both me and my hubby cried. This happened on our first cycle and then we ended up with BFN.  

This time, we still cried but we are more rational about all this. 

We are still proud that we are able to make embryos. I think it's amazing.  

I think we should all be proud to get this far.

  

Lots of love 

Sasha


xxx


----------



## barbster

We got a picture of our embies too!! I have the photo on my bedside table and look at them each night!


----------



## Suru

Hi girls, so sorry that I am posting late today;SIL's been visiting & I have been on nights at work.
I have not really read back but my heart goes out to all who tested today & got BFN     
Congrats to everyone who got their long awaited BFP; you all deserve the reward of this ordeal!!!
AFM: I tested again today being the otd and got my second BFP.  I had tested early on 7dp3dt & got BFN, but started testing again on 10dp3dt & been getting the positive result.  Even though I want to celebrate this, I am also mindful of so many ladies who have had Tx & really want an increase in their family.  Let me assure you that it will happen sooner than you think!


----------



## bryony_t

I didn't get a picture of my embies but I have a picture from my transfer as it was an unusual transfer (transmyometrial) done by ultrasound. DH says that the consultant showed him the embryo on it but I can't see anything - just my womb (which looks like a fish!) and a big needle! Exciting anyway so I've pinned it to the cork board to keep my smiling and hoping.

x


----------



## Sameea

Hi Ladies,

Can anyone help, I'm due to test on Wednesday 16th but I've been bleeding heavy with clots for 2 days now.  Hospital says to test on Weds anyway but I'm pretty convinced it's gonna be a BFN for me!  

Anyone had this experience with a positive outcome  I'm doing all I can to resist testing early.

Thanks, Sameea. xxx


----------



## AmyHF

Hi ladies, been trying to wrap my head around it and only just realised I haven't posted on here, sorry!!

Went in for the test today and ......  !!!!!!!


----------



## Suru

Congrats AmyHF!
Aww Sameea, I would say hold on & keep hope alive till otd.  I also bleed massively during my 1st cycle with TMI- clots & all the works,but I have a 19th month old princess running around, so as the girls here have rightly said; it's not over till its over!


----------



## barbster

Congrats Amy and Suru  

  Sameea


Barbs x


----------



## Sameea

Thanks Barbs and Suru, Suru you've given me a glimmer of hope in my hour of darkness.  I'm so happy for you and your little princess on your BFP.  Massive congrats to all you BFP's and lots of   to all you BFN's and good luck for next time.  Keep your spirits up, I know it's not easy but sure it must help.

Sameea. xxx


----------



## Em0504

Congratulations suru and Amy x x


----------



## silentlywishing

Good luck to today's testers     xxxx


----------



## KLconfused

Hi everyone. A very busy thread   
Commiserations for the BFN and congrats on the BFP's. lots going on.
AFM im 10dp3dt. I had decided i would start to test today but when i got up i couldnt do it! I chickened out  Ive been to the loo and really want to test on first wee of the day so thats today over with. I know its early anyway but i am so scared of seeing a negative. Not sure how ill be able to get myself to test this week!
For all those in the early part of the wait id say the first week is definitely the worst. My OTD is saturday and this week is definitely going quicker. The first 8 days felt like 8 months. 
Good luck everyone testing today.


----------



## Sashaj

Good morning ladies.

Congratulations to all BFPs and good luck to todays testers    

Semeea, you must feel really down  but to reassure you, my best friend had two IVF's and heavily bled towards the end with both of them and got BFPs on both.  

KLconfused - I did this during my first IVF - woke up every morning wanting to test and then chickened out. I tested on my day 10 and got BFN and it stayed BFN. I am never doing this again!!!

I am only on my 4dp3dt and I have no temptation to test yet. 

This is going to sound really mad girls - I think I will test after my OTD because my OTD is next Friday, which is a really busy day at work. The day before my OTD is also very busy.  I think I might leave it until Saturday to test with my hubby. I can't imagine having to go to work after BFN. I can cope better with 'not knowing' then with having bad news

Do you think this is mad??   

Help

Sasha

xxx


----------



## muffin1302

Sasha sounds like a sensible plan  You didn't upset me about the photos, I was just a bit miffed with my clinic as they chose to lecture me about the risks of having 2 back in while I was gowned up and bursting for a wee when I had already discussed it with them before, so I never thought to ask about pictures at the time.

Klconfused good to hear the second week goes quicker  I'm marking the days off on my calendar and it seems soooo slow!!

Congratulations Suru and Amy  

Sameea hope the bleeding stops and isn't af x

Good luck to everyone testing today x


----------



## barbster

Sasha, I would do the same, I couldn't bear a negative result and then having to go to work. 

Good luck to everyone today, sprinkling some    


Barbs x


----------



## patbaz

Just wanted to pop on and wish all of today's testers good luck 

Amy congrats on BFP

Sammea it's not over til it's over huni


----------



## Sashaj

Thanks Muffin and Barbs,

it looks like my new OTD is 26th (let's see if I last!!). 

Muffin - so glad you are ok after me talking about the picture. We are all so worried on this forum and I think we all analyze verything (at least I do) so you have to be so careful what you say. The last thing I would want to do is to make somebody worried. My clinic did not lecture me about 2 embies at all. Their policy said that women after 35 should have two embies put back in (unless you decide otherwise). I haven't even thought about the possibility of having twins. In my mind, twins cannot happend to me and I am meant to have one baby (I hope).

Barbs - how are you coping this morning??

Are you guys at home all day?? I am off work this week but I am working from home. However, it looks like I will be on this forum all day.

Anyway, it keeps me going.

Lots of love

Sasha

xx


----------



## goldbunny

i had two embies put back but i immediately insisted that both DH and i referred to 'it' and not 'them'... i wasn't prepared to face the idea of 'losing two'.. i know it sounds a bit daft. I read somewhere that 1 in 8 pregnancies start off as a multiple but frequently one is lost. It is much easier not to count your chickens until they've been well and truly scanned.. if i go again i shall have two put back again, and if it becomes one baby, that would be amazing, i wouldn't like to be sitting around wondering about 'the other one'. twins would be magic but at my age the odds against them are enormous..(hence clinics being willing to put back up to three in some cases)


----------



## barbster

I am starting to feel more anxious this week    I found last week went quickly, probably because I knew that not too much could happen but this week is getting nearer to OTD (21/5) and I am starting to feel AF type pains (Af would be due Thursday) so am worrying about that. I am off work this week so, like you, will probably be on and off here all day, but I must try to do stuff around the house to occupy myself.

It's a shame Muffin that your clinic stressed you out about ET, I think having 2 back just gives you more of a chance, hell I had 3 put back, I'm giving it my best shot!!


Barbs x


----------



## patbaz

Muffin I think its terrible the way your clinic stressed you out at et especially as you had discussed putting 2 back beforehand. But you relaxed now and let bubs snuggle in. 

Barbs we are here to distract you huni. Not long now xx

I am still off work too ladies so will be on and off here all day . I would be absolutely lost without ff. role on me t Thursday for testing


----------



## Sashaj

You are right Barbs. I am still relatively calm as this is my first week. I think I will be very different next week. 

Did you have 3 put back?? I was tempted but we had three very good embies so they decided to freeze one. My other half would not have three anyway. He told me I was mad (that's his way of discussing things  ). As you, I wanted to give it my best shot. I am now thinking whether the one in the freezer was the best one?? Anyway, I have to trust the embryologist that they put the best two in. But she basically felt that they all developed really well and there was not much difference between them. So who knows. If this doesn't work, I will go back and pray for my snow baby.

I am also going to do things around the house today otherwise I will go mad.   

xxx


----------



## muffin1302

Thanks ladies. It did wind me up as we had dicussed it beforehand and was one of the deciding factors on the clinic. I am only 30 so don't automatically get 2 but as DH has a daughter and we are privatley funded. At £5000 a go we cant afford another round so wanted to try for twins and if it happened then we'd be over the moon. We had 2 put back but it upset us a bit as DH was mardy because he had to fight for us as I was in so much pain with my bladder I'd have agreed to anything just to get it over with!!

Patbaz, not long left till testing  

Barbs hope the af pains are implantation pains. I had really bad af pains the month I got my natural BFP


----------



## Sashaj

Muffin, it sounds your clinic put you through hell!! Your ET is the end of your journey, and it should be a happy time and you should be relaxed. I can’t believe that your DH had to fight for you. After all, it is your decision. They can advise you but it is your decision. 

I also can’t believe they put you through all this whilst your are there standing with full bladder. That is horrible!!! 

I think you made the right decision. You would never forgive yourself if you only had one in and it didn’t work. I really think I could cope better with twins than with BFN and I think most women on this forum would agree. Good on you for standing up for yourselves!!!


----------



## SH5STAR

Hi all, I have just had my ET yesterday and have began my 2ww!

I'm so nervous already and my test date is not until 25th May which is the day after my birthday. So many strange things are going through my mind, like could I have pushed the embryo out when I went to the toilet? Sorry if that's tmi but I'm just scared to move.

Also does it make a difference if you do the pessaries rectally or vaginally? Sorry to ask a silly question, the nurses at the clinic advised me it doesn't but I seem to lose some if I do it vaginally. 

Wishing u all the very best of luck on this journey.  Xx


----------



## muffin1302

SH5STAR Its only the coating that comes away. If you're lying down for half an hour after thats enough for you to absorb what you need (thats what I was told anyway) Don't think I'd dare put anything up my bum to be honest!!


----------



## patbaz

Shsstar those are not silly noughts huni. I have just had my 3rd et and I still worry that I when I coughed they fell out or when I went to the loo the first time they fell out!! As for pesseries I am using crinone which is a vaginal gel and I use it at night. Which means less mess. So welcome to the madness huni xx


----------



## SH5STAR

Thank you patbaz and muffin you have put my mind at rest. I will definitely try laying down for half hour afterwards. I think that this is definitely the scariest part as we want it to work so much and feel responsible for it. 

Patbaz I wish I didn't have to go for the loo for the whole two weeks! Haha. 
Muffin - I was brave and gave it a go when I first had them. It's not too bad! 

Hope you are both good xx


----------



## janie73

Good luck to today's testers. It would be lovely to hear some positive news today.

Having a bit of a meltdown myself. I've kind of given up on this cycle. Whilst we were so over-the-moon to get to a 5-day transfer I kind of feel like we ended up with too much information (i.e. only early poor quality blasts that appeared to be slowing down). My head is trying to move on and work out what next but my heart hasn't really caught up. All feelings magnified on hearing from my friend that she is pregnant this morning. Fighting true feelings as I know I should be pleased for her as she hasn't had an easy ride. 

Anyway, sorry, all a bit me me me. Reading back through posts this morning I realise just how much we ladies have to go through. I have been trying to explain to my sister that I never even allow myself to even picture having a family - so I focus on understanding the biology and working out how we're going to fund it. It's all a bit 'project IVF' and I rarely allow myself to even think about babies. I can barely even say the word. It's just too painful.

OK, enough. Seriously, positive vibes to all those who are testing. Let it be your time!


----------



## Sashaj

Welcome SH5STAR,

and good luck during your two weeks. I am on my day 4 post transfer. This is my second IVF so I am less anxious. 

Saying that, I still get the odd thought about the loo situation and coughing and other things. This will make you laugh -   for example, I went into the garden yesterday, and run after my cat (completely forgot) and then I spent hours ruminating over my little run (this was the most exercise I got in the past two weeks   ). Then in the evening, I got burnt cooking and I jumped and again ruminated over that. How mad is that? 

I am also testing on the 25th so I will be here for a long time. 

As for the pessarries, I also could not go near my bum so it is the front for me. 

You should just relax today and take it easy and enjoy the thought that you might be pregnant!!  Don't do anything that you might regret.

Stay in touch.



Sasha

xx


----------



## patbaz

Janie please stay positive girl!!  I know that we are all going mad. 
I am 5dp3dt and don't test til Thursday the 24th and I am already thinking of POAS . We are doing this without telling anyone. We have never told anyone what's going on so ff is really my saviour


----------



## Sashaj

Hi Janie 73,

I am sorry to hear that you are feeling down. It is in God’s hands and there is nothing we can do. This is so cruel because we all want a baby so much. 

Please don’t give up on this cycle. It is only natural to analyze what your embryologists said but I think 5 day transfer is really good!! I said this many times, but one of my best friends had two IVFs both with poor 2grade embryos and both BFPs.

I know how difficult it must have been to hear from your friend that she is pregnant. Does she know what are you going through?? I honestly don’t think it is very nice for her to tell you this (if she knows about your IVF). But that is just my opinion.

I have to say, one of my friends also knows about my IVF. She has an 8 week old baby. She called me yesterday and the baby was babbling in the background (I would swear that she put the phone near the baby). I felt so awful. I feel bad thinking this as she probably didn’t even realise what she was doing. But it was so painful and I really didn’t want to talk to her. 

This forum keeps me connected with people who are in the same situation, although I am very fortunate to have my hubby and my mum who are very supportive. 

Janie, don’t give up. You are just having a bad day. You will feel different tomorrow. We need to pray for our embies otherwise there is no hope for them. Sending you positive vibes.  

Lots of love

Sasha
xx


----------



## SH5STAR

Haha hi Sashaj that did make me laugh and I would definitely be the same. I'm going to venture out later for an acupuncture session but don't think I will wash my hair or anything and will go looking like a scruff I'm sure she will understand. 

Hope your blasts are nice and snug. Thanks for the advice! X


----------



## Sashaj

Hi SH5STAR,

I just put some make up on just in case the post man arrives. I look scary at the moment!! Like a mad woman living with a cat (this is so not me).

Enjoy your acupuncture session and don't worry about your hair.

Everybody seems to be doing acupuncture. How long have you been having it?? I have never done it before but I think I will do it in my next cycle (you see, I am already planning my next cycle). Total madness.....


----------



## Em0504

Sh5star, welcome 2 the madness lol. I put pessaries up bottom lol. Don't b shocked girls. Stops me stressing, coz nothing comes back out! Its ok once u get used 2 doing them that way.
Janie, big hugs hun. Its so hard facing friends and babies. My best friend from work fell pregnant last year when i was going through fet. As i got my bfn, she announced her pregnancy 2 everybody. I already knew, she told me at 6 weeks, came round on valentine's evening 2 make her announcement. She apparently wasn't even trying 4 a baby. That was the hardest time!! Nobody knows wot we go through, unless you've been there yourself, u have no idea how hard it is hey.
Sasha, Im the same lol. I've got a cold and keep having 2 stop myself sneezing, 1 squeezed out the other day and i was mortified lol. I panic if i walk 2 fast, if 1 of the cats jumps on me, if i bend down 2 much...crazy crazy!  
Well, did another test this morning, still bfp. Still worrying like hell! I got 2 the Friday last time before it sadly went wrong, so just want 2 get this week outta the yay. Im at home 2, been


----------



## Em0504

Stupid phone, sorry! I was gonna say that I've been signed off again this week, so Im just kinda pottering round the house. Just popping out 2 post office, highlight of my day lol.
x x


----------



## silentlywishing

I guys think it may be game over for me had some spotting this morning kinda felt like it hadn't worked yesterday as my (.)(.) we're slightly less sore I know you guys will say to stay positive but I test in 2 days and it's way to late for implantation6th time unlucky, sick!!! X


----------



## Smorkie

Noooooo Silentlywishing don't say that babes. Implantation takes betweens anytime bwtn 6-12dpo so it could be late implantation and remember lots of ladies report of slight spotting even bleeding in early pregnancy. I do understand how you must be feeling but hold on until your blood test. I am      so hard for you and all you ladies in waiting and sending heaps of        your way xxxxx


----------



## Sashaj

Hi Silentlywishing,

please darling don't be sad.   Judging by those threads, I don't think spotting means anything. Some women bleed others  don't and they still get BFPs. You just have to hope and test on your test day.

As for the boobs - mine were really sore during my last IVF and I had BFN. They are not sore at all this time (and I am taking more pessaries). So again, I don't think this means anything. These hormones are playing funny games with us!!

I pray for you.


----------



## silentlywishing

Thanks smorkie! i wish I could be that positive but I can't x

Sash thanks for your kind words, i did a natural fet this time so no drugs at all my body was clearly making quite high amounts of progesterone which now seems to be decreasing which is not very good x


----------



## barbster

Welcome sh5star, and welcome to the 2WW madness! I think we have all worried about pushing our embies out, especially after ET when you are bursting for the toilet but scared to go! I have heard ET described as putting sesame seeds into a jam sandwich (sorry for the euphynsym) but it makes sense I guess. Saying that, we did ask if they could fall out, lol!!

I too have been worrying about straining. I carried a basket of washing down the stairs this morning not realising till half way that it was actually quite heavy! I have also had to pick up dog to put her in back of car for walks, although she is small and weighs 1 stone so am probably just panicking really.

 Janie . It is hard when your friends are having/have babies. My oldest friend told me she was pregnant around Xmas, just as we were about to start treatment, she cried when she told me but I was of course very happy for her. Plus, she is same age as me so it gives me hope. don't worry about your embryo quality, they must have a fighting chance else they would not have put them both back    Don't give up yet.

Sending         to you Em0504 and Silent Wishing

and     to everyone else, 

Barbs x


----------



## angie pangie

OMG wow this thread moves fast! It's just taken ages to read through all the new posts from yesterday!

So funny reading about everyone testing early or trying not to!  I'm already planning on testing early as my OTD is on Tuesday 29th May and I really don't fancy doing that before going to work so I'm going to test on the Saturday before if I haven't got AF before then!

In my last cycle I tested 2 weeks exactly after EC but it was 4 days before OTD so I figured I'd given it plenty of time to detect a pregnancy but if it showed BFN then I wouldn't be bothered because it wasn't my OTD and there was still a chance of BFP.  Well that was a Thursday morning before work and I got BFN and I knew then it was over, and then I had to go to work which was awful.  I didn't cope very well at all and went off sick on the Friday (sort of with a cold) and then got AF anyway.  Still did a test on OTD and had to ring the clinic which felt all so final if you know what I mean?!

So this time I'm gonna test on the Saturday so I can come to terms with the result!  Also, my clinic have told me to double up on my crinone gel because I got AF before OTD last time.  

I'm still in bed at the moment  - really should get up and dressed!  Someone rang the doorbell earlier but I didn't dare answer the door!  I too, look like a mad woman with cats (she's got 3 2-week old kittens which are so cute!)  

Good luck everyone!                

Angie
xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## muffin1302

Silentlywishing   hope the spotting stops and you get a nice suprise xxx

Sasha your comment about the postman made me laugh. I work nights so my postie has never seen me dressed


----------



## janie73

Silentlywishing -   I really hope this isn't the case... I would hate to give false hopes, that doesn't work for me, but I have read so many stories about people getting late implantation bleeding or just bleeding in early pregnancy so please try and hang in there. I can't imagine how you feel after 6 attempts, you must be incredibly strong. This whole thing is so unfair. But I really don't think you should be giving up yet. It could be a very good sign!

SashaJ - you made me cry with your response... in a good way. Not hard to set me off today but I don't cry often and I think it's just what I need to do today. Got to somehow pull myself together to do some work today at some point. Yes, my friend knows about my IVF. I guess it's a hard call for her and there is just no easy way and I'm dreading the next 9 months of her pregnancy etc. Just got to deal with it somehow. Yes, babies babbling at ends of phones... have had plenty of that deal with. My favourite is when they put their 1 year old on the phone to 'speak' to me. In fairness, most people are pretty sensitive but some just don't get it. I'm gradually cutting such people out of my life. My ******** friends list gets shorter every day!

Em0504 - thanks for your kind words. It really helps. Valentine's day, huh. Lovely. What can I say?!

Patbaz - I wish noone knew about this cycle, I think you have made a good decision there but I guess everyone is different. I'm generally a pretty open person and I told people last time but it didn't really help. I just felt pressure at the end. I haven't told so many people this time but ended up having to tell a few because some of my friends have been getting irritated with me being such a recluse. I don't want to lose my friends over this, I have great friends. But right now I have nothing to say that doesn't relate to IVF and feeling sorry for myself. Thankfully one of my friends has been through it and luckily for her got her BFP first time - but she at leasts understands just how arduous the whole thing is.

OK, I'm going to try and get some resolve back and stop dragging everyone down. We still have a chance and some girls are dealing with BFNs today and are the one's that really need hugs.

Gosh I just tried to post and there were 6 new posts inbetween. AngiePangie - mad woman with cats unable to show oneself to the door. You're my doppelganger!

Barbs71 - thanks for your positive chat... I need to get up, have a shower (definitely that!) and try and get a grip else this is going to be the longest 2ww ever.


----------



## angie pangie

Silently wishing I hope your spotting stops and it's just late implanation


----------



## Sashaj

Hi Barbs,

I understand your worries about your laundry basket and your dogs. My cat is very heavy and I lifted him  of the bed this morning. He gave me a filthy look  and I spent my morning worrying about lifting him. 

Janie – I am sure that our friends don’t realise what they are doing. I don’t think people fully understand what IVF involves. I feel like my biological clock is ticking and all my friends are having babies. I have never thought I would be in this situation as I am very carer minded (usually very rational - never at home with my cat). I have never actually wanted children but then something changed and now I am baby obsessed .......and you are not dragging us down with your stories. This is what this forum is about. 

On a different note – this will make you all laugh – we had a heated discussion with my husband about our house last night and I started worrying that we spoke too laud and this could effect the implantation. Going mad or what  ?

Love 

Sasha


----------



## janie73

SashaJ - I have a funny little vision of your wee embryo getting nice and comfy in your womb but with it's hands squeezed tightly over it's ears! Yes, we're all clearly bonkers. No doubt about it. Have finally managed to shower now and going to switch off laptop and (try and) do some other work for a bit.


----------



## Sashaj

That is so funny.   

Deffinitely bonkers. 

I am off too. I need to do some work. I will be back later. 

Have a nice everybody.

xx


----------



## patbaz

Silentlywishing hang on in there I have my fingers crossed for you


----------



## silentlywishing

Thanks guys Your all kind but I kind of know... I'm weirdly calm maybes once full flow hits I won't be... 6 times tho and not one single bfp it's not like I've never been pregnant I have, 3 times infact but this was before ivf and they were all unsuccessful... Never mind maybes I'm just not destined to be a mother, there's no worse a gift you can take away from a woman than the gift of motherhood.. Wish I was one of these people who didn't want kids my life would be sooooo much easier x


----------



## SuzieN

Hi all Im at work at the moment trying to hold back the tears.  I went to bed early last night with bad AF pain and flu like symptons and work up with the same this morning.  Ive got brown spotting when wiping (sorry if TMI), which is slowly getting worse, and I POAS which came up BFN.  Im 8dp3dt and I know it could be early, but AF is technically due and this is excatly what happened in my last cycle.


----------



## patbaz

Silentlywishing I pray that things change for you huni. It seems so unfair


SuzieN there is t enough hcg in urine apparently until 11dp3dt so there is still time huni. Many people have spotting in very early pregnancy. So try and stay positive huni xx


----------



## goldbunny

hey suzie,          
  just tell them you're going home and go home!  that's what i would do.
you sound like someone in need of a blanket. xx     i hope it isn't AF and that things turn around for you x


----------



## janie73

silentlywishing - it really does seem very unfair - you have had such a rough ride. Sometimes I feel overwhelmed by the journeys some of you ladies have had. From the fact that you have had pregnancies before and the way you respond to drugs you must be an A1 candidate for IVF. And you probably just need a teeny tiny bit of luck. I really hope that things turn out your way and will be   for you. 

SuzieN - I know you have had a bad experience but it's definitely too early to give up hope. Could it not be implantation bleeding? From what I've read it's well within that timeframe?


----------



## goldbunny

silently          i understand very much the feeling of wondering if you are ever destined to be a mother. I am convinced i would be so good at it! I think back over my life and i can't fathom out where i went wrong. I keep trying to stay positive but it is hard. i hope we both get there in the end xx


----------



## Sameea

Hi girls,

Just wanted to thank everyone for their words of encouragement, it's def a big help to have you all there in complete understanding of what it's like.  

I decided to test a day early today and put myself out of my misery, unfortunately it's a BFN for me this time   , but it's my first try and they screwed up a bit on my meds so feeling positive that next time will be easier  .

Good luck everyone.  I wish you all success and BFP's.

Loads of love   and  for you all.

Sameea. xxx


----------



## goldbunny

sameea my first try was BFN too.. here's to 2 being the lucky number!


----------



## Specky77

Hi ladies

Looking for a bit of advice, I had EC on 4th May and ET on 9th May, yesterday I seemed to have bloating and a really tender tummy (tbh I've not had any pain apart from the occasional twinge since EC) last night I also had some quite bad chest pain when I laughed to the point of me ending up crying because it hurt so much. Anyways I went to bed and the chest pain eased but I was still uncomfortable with tummy pain and as the day is going on today I'm finding it to be getting more and more tender, I'm a little worried about ohss as had this on my very first cycle and was hospitalised. Has anyone experienced this during the 2ww. Any help would really be appreciated. I wouldn't have thought it was ohss this late after EC tbh.


----------



## Sameea

Thanks Goldbunny,

I'll second that!  sorry for you too hun.

Good luck for next time.

xxx


----------



## Smorkie

SuzieN      it is still early days, the hcg is the only true test   
Silentlywishing     you know your body better than anyone and my heart absolutely goes out to you. Looking at your history, it is a real positive that you got pregnant before and naturally! This means that your body is 100% able to cope with implantation. When people used to say that to me (after ectopic) I didn't take it in and wouldn't believe that it would ever happen again but I was not ready to give up. You have been dealt a whole heap of bad luck and noone should have to go through multiple attempts but you are producing good eggs and sadly statistically FET is not as successful as fresh. When you find the strength to start looking to the future and perhaps consider another round, I truly believe that if you were to try another fresh cycle with less stimms ( to prevent OHSS) your dreams still may come true. I am      for you xxxxx


----------



## Smorkie

Sameea, hang on in there, you're not yet at OTD babes xxx

Hi Specky I have no experience of OHSS but would say best to get checked out sooner than later. Never be afraid of calling your clinic whatever time, your health is paramount and there's no harm in asking or going to get checked out. I am sure there are ladies who can advise here if not a more specific OHSS thread under the diagnosis section


----------



## Sameea

Thanks Smorkie,

I am gonna test again tomorrow, though I really have no hope, but I have hope for another cycle.

xxx


----------



## BecW

Hi ladies,

this thread moves so fast I haven't had time to read through everyones posts yet. Hope your all well and not going too crazy on 2ww. I'm about 9dpo and had my 6dpo progesterone result. It was 127, which I am told is high. My previous cycles it has been 1.6 and 19 so its a bit of a shock. Just wondered if anyone knew what it means?!! I know that to sustain a pregnancy it has to stay high but I'm convinced I'm not pregnant as symptoms, sore(.)(.), have faded. Also, if no BFP will my AF be delayed? I really don't want to get my hopes up.

Thanks in advance for any advice...

Bec x


----------



## Chocolatebox

Hi Ladies 

I am also on my 2ww and have caught an awful cold... Hope everyone is holding up well!! This is the really hard part..symptom spotting and google (not a great combo, driving me   )

Specky77 - Have just read your post and wanted to say call the clinic and speak to a doctor or nurse as soon as you can? Just to put your mind at ease but chest pains dont sound too great. I too have had a cycle at the ARGC and was simply shocked by the high dosage of stimm meds that i was on and even though i didnt have a lot of eggs collected i am feeling slight twinges in my ovaries. I know its my ovaries telling me they were unhappy with having everything including the kitchen sink chucked at them!! I hope you dont have OHSS?

Take care ladies xx Stay warm and out of this crazy weather xxxx


----------



## patbaz

Starfish I also have a cold which is bringing me down, just one more thing to worry about 

Specky I agree with the other girls I would call your clinic to make sure everything is ok

Becky I have never had blood tests done as my clinic dont do them sorry I cant help but ring your clinic and just ask them

Sameea    

How is everyone else doing??


----------



## barbster

Specky - how many eggs did you have collected? Was it alot? If you are having chest pains then it is important to get it checked out just to be safe  

Sameea -    Sorry to hear your news I wish you luck for future treatment

SusieN -    Can you go home from work? Sounds like you need to be at home uder a blanket on the sofa.   when you take a retest you have better news, it's still early.

Welcome starfish9 and BecW - I'm afraid I don't know about the progesterone levels although that is a big difference from previously. Hopefully somebody on here will know.


Barbs x

Barbs x


----------



## barbster

Silentwishing     I am so sorry that you feeling like this, I hope you are wrong. Life can be so incredibly cruel to us at times, we can go through life getting knocked to the ground. But what we do is get back up again and keep on walking and sometimes we have to take a different path to get to our goal, maybe a different approach to your treatment. I pray for a more positive time for you    


Barbs x


----------



## Sashaj

Hi Patbaz,

I just got back. Reading everybody's post and can't keep up. I am ok. Started crying this afternoon for no reason but my mum talked me out of it (I mean she told me off - haha). 

SuzieN - I am so sorry to hear your are feeling down. Sending my love to you.  

Silentlywishing - you have been through so much and it is so unfair. This is only my second cycle but I can imagine what you must be going through. 

Samea - it is good that you have hope for another cycle. When I finished my first one, I thought I will never do this to my body again. But then we decided to do another one and it was so much easier and I was really excited.

I know I will be doing more cycles (I am already preparing myself for the worst). I was told that you should give yourself at least 3 tries as one in three women get pregnant. 


On a different note - I am 4 days into my week 1. What it your views on drinking caffeine? I had couple of cups of tea since my ET but I stopped completely. I am dying to have a cup of tea. What do you guys think??


Love 

Sasha
xx


----------



## patbaz

sorry Sasha can't help you I gave up caffeine when I started ttc 6 years ago.  I just drink hot water now and I don't really miss it anymore   I do believe that 1 small cup can't do you any harm especially if your body is used to having it but I am not a dr  xxx


----------



## Sashaj

Thanks Patbaz. I'd rather avoid it. I keep questioning everything at the moment. 

I don't know how you feel guys, but I am feeling better and better, which concerns me. I had lots of pain and discomfort after my EC but that 's all gone and I am feel absolutely fine at the moment. This reminds me of my first cycle, when I felt nothing and it was BFN.  I am only four days after my transfer but I don't even have any side effects from my meds (and I take lots of meds). What is going on?


Any of you in the same stage of their cycle (3-5 days post transfer) and feel absolutely fine??


----------



## janie73

Hi SashaJ - I'm 3dp5dt and feel completely fine. I have felt completely fine throughout  though and felt fine through my last cycle. I did Flare protocol this time so didn't downreg which was the only bit last time when I felt anything abnormal. Actually I never get any monthly cramps or anything (I think I'm maybe dead inside!!!) and haven't since I was a teenager. So I struggle to relate to the symptom spotting. I just know I keep hoping for signs of implantation and nothing, nada, nicht. However... plenty of women say they feel completely fine and hence don't even realise they're pregnant so we shouldn't give up hope and should probably just be happy to feel fine!


----------



## Sashaj

Hi Janie 73,

I am exactly the same as you!! Similar age (37) On my second cycle and didn't donwreg this time (apparently too old for that - how encouraging  ) . I also never get any monthly crams so I also must be dead insight    We also got two 'nearly' blasts transfered. 

I also keep hoping for signs of implantation but nothing. 

I think you are right and we should be happy to feel fine but it is as if I want some symptoms. 

Can I ask you what are you doing?? Are you off work? I am off this week doing nothing as in my first cycle I just got on with things and it was BFN so wanted to do something different this time. 


Sasha
xx


----------



## bryony_t

Sasha - my clinic didn't say anything about needing to cut out caffeine. However, I have reduced to two cups of coffee per day (down from about six which probably wasn't good for me at the best of times!)

AFM - have just cajouled DH into letting me test early tomorrow morning, on the basis that its two weeks from EC and both of us are actually at home at the same time. This is quite rare as we both frequently work away, and I'm on a hen do all weekend, so if I tested Thursday/ Friday I then wouldn't actually lay eyes on DH until Sunday. Good to know I still have the ability to manipulate DH (even if I don't have the ability to make babies!)

x


----------



## patbaz

Bryony Good luck for tomorrow sweetie but remember it might be a bit early for a result sweetie xx


----------



## Sashaj

Hi Bryony,

Thanks for the coffee advice. I might have a cup afterall. 

Good luck tomorrow. I love your comment about manipulating your DH – that really made me laugh.  

It is so funny that most of DHs don’t want us to test until the OTD and we are all going mad, wanting to test early?

What is wrong with those men? They really are from a different planet.

Thinking of you Bryony.  I can see form your signature information that you have been through a lot. I don't want this to sound cheesy but your really are an inspiration. Good luck tomorrow. xx


----------



## janie73

Wow SashaJ, we really are in a similar boat! I'm currently 'working at home' but seriously starting to wonder about phoning in sick tomorrow or considering getting a note from GP because my head is all over the place. I found the first week of the 2WW perfectly fine last time but I've really lost the plot this time. Managed about 2 hours work in the middle of the day but that's been it and that just adds to the stress. I really do believe that the clinic is right in that we can't change the outcome by anything we do so try not to worry too much on that front.

Oh and I just drink decaff tea? It's not quite so nice but feeds the urge!

Take care and keep me updated with your progress. I'll have everything crossed for you and if it works for you and not me this time then I'll keep you as my inspiration! xx

Oh yes, and I have caved and ordered some POAS sticks today. Didn't feel the need to test early last time but I actually think it will make things easier this time as found getting AF before OTD very hard to deal with.


----------



## Sashaj

Hi Janie,

thank you for your kind words. I really hope it works for both of us. In fact for all of us on this forum!! 

I am off sick this week. I work with people (very demanding job) and I really can't deal with it this week. I also tired to work this afternoon but I haven't done anyting. 

I think you should get a sick note from your GP. I did it last time and he was really supportive. I didn't want him to say that was going through IVF  and he just wrote that I had some flue. They don't have to say you are having IVF. 

The only think I can do at the moment is to read some books search through this forum and talk to my mum. 

But this works just fine for me.

I think my first cycle was more stressful in that I really didn't know how it will affect me. This time I knew what to expect which makes it little bit easier but I am still struggling. 

Let me know when do you intend to test. I really wanted to wait untill my OTD as I feel that I  would be betraying my husband who wants to test with me. I just feel I can't do it to him.   

xxx


----------



## Selzi

Hi ladies,

Hope you are all well.  I just want to say congrats to everyone with BFP's and big hugs   to everyone with BFN's. I hope you are all looking after yourselves.

Afm - Warning TMI alert! I am 8dp 5dt, so 13dpo and have had no signs of symptoms of anything since my aches subsided about 4dpt. But I have just gone to the loo and noticed a small brown streaky discharge (sorry!). This is the first time i've had this and I know that it can be a sign of implantation, but isn't it a bit late for that? Can you experience signs of implantation 13dpo or am I just wishful thinking and looking into anything as a positive sign. I don't know. I haven't had the guts to do a test yet. My OTD is on Monday but I have decided that I am going to test on Saturday (if I can last until then!), as I don't want to test for the first time before I go to work and would rather prepare myself if it's negative. I figured that 2 days before should still give me an accurate result. Just a bit confused at the mo.

Love to you all X


----------



## patbaz

Selzi  it could be implantation bleed as it occurs at different times for everyone. I wish you the best of luck huni xx


----------



## Sashaj

Hi Selzi,

I am no expert on IVFs (I am only in my second cycle) but judging by other threads, this is fairly normal. I don't think it means anything. You could ring your clinic to get some reassurance (that is what I would do).

Good luck with your testing.

Changing the subject - My mum just decided that one way to support me through these two weeks is talk about politics (I have no interest in politics whatsoever and she knows this!!! ,). My brain is totally scrambled. Love you mum.....


----------



## AMD

Hello ladies. Can I join you. I have had transfer today. 5th attempt. We had embryo adoption, we were given 3 blasts but only 1 made it today. Test date 31st May.


----------



## Sashaj

Hi AMD,

welcome on board and good luck in the next two weeks.   Please tell me how have you survived this 5 times? This is only my second attempt and I am going mad  .

Love 

Sasha

xx


----------



## bryony_t

Welcome AMD - reading your signature you've had quite a journey!   and   that this time is your time.


----------



## AMD

Yes ladies it's been one hell of a journey & I'm not sure how I have made it to 5th time, sheer determination I guess. We have tried egg share donor, young altruistic donor abroad & now adoption so been around the block! Drugs make me very ill & due to turners get repeated infections so this is the last time as I'm exhausted & my body has had enough. Hopefully this is my time & I have a fighter on board!


----------



## Em0504

Welcome AMD, wow you've been through a lot, really hope this is your time! x x


----------



## Sashaj

AMD

I am not surprised that  your body has had enough. 


I am sure it's  a fighter this time!!

xx


----------



## patbaz

Welcome amd. I really hope that this is your time. You have been through so much sweetie xx


----------



## EssieJean

Hi ladies - Sorry for butting in - I posted sometime ago to ask if i could join your wonderfully supportive and positive thread.  I was worried about only having received 4 eggs from our donor.

Weellll I've just got to tell or i'll burst - ALL 4 eggs fertilised!!! WOOP WOOP      I can't believe it.  I've had a really bad day at work so when the clinic called I just blubbed    I feeling quite insane at the moment    DH did good - in fact, if i had a cape he would be wearing it right now     He thinks he's some kind of Super     

Clinic are ringing tomorrow as to whether ET will be Thursday or Saturday depending whether we have to go to blast or not.

Sorry for rant, but i was sooooo relieved when i got the call - I'll sleep tonight  

Hello to everyone and welcome to AMD. Sending you lots of    for wherever you are on your journeys.

Essie xx


----------



## Em0504

Essie, yay that's fab news! Bring on et and the 2ww x x


----------



## Sashaj

Essie - that is fantastic news . You will be sleeping like a log tonight after all this stress. Make sure you come back when you are on your 2WW.

Good luck with your transfer.   

Sasha

xxx


----------



## SH5STAR

Hi ladies,

I just got back from my acupuncture session and really enjoyed it. It gets me out of the house for this week, really relaxes me and the lady is lovely. I have also read that acupuncture can increase your chances of a bfp, I'm not if that's true but I will give anything a go and it can't do any harm. 

My acupunturist also told me that lots of red meat is good to eat this first week after ET as it helps the lining of the womb. Had a lovely steak the weekend - any excuse! Ha. 

Fab news Elssie, hope the ET goes well. 

Hope everyone else is doing well on the 2ww it's so good to know that I'm not alone right now xx


----------



## patbaz

Essie that's brilliant news huni.  Hope you have et soon so you can join the madness


----------



## EssieJean

Thanks girls - can't wait to join!

All the best to everyone x


----------



## Sashaj

SH5STAR,

glad you enjoyed your acupuncture.  Did she notice your scruffy hair??    

I wish I had some acupuncture done but it is too late. Red meat?? Interesting. I was going to have chicken curry tonight but I might have red meat instead?? I eat anything for those embies to implant. 

xxx


----------



## SH5STAR

Haha I couldn't do it, I wimped out last minute and gave it a quick wash. I had to I'm sure I could have fried chips in it,it was that greasy! Lol. I didn't straighten it though so did compromise there! Lol

It's funny the things we will try for these little ones! Xx


----------



## Selzi

Thank you Patbaz and Sasha, I hope it's a positive sign. I've been getting little twinges of sharp pain this afternoon in my lower abdomen, so suffering a bit of discomfort, but hoping it's a positive sign. 

Well done Essie on all 4 of your eggs fertilising. That's fab news! 

Welcome to the party AMD!


----------



## AMD

Well done essie.

We been told to test in 18 days, previous was 2weeks. Whats everyone else been told?


----------



## muffin1302

AMD My clinic are 15 days x 


Essie jean great news


----------



## barbster

Welcome to the thread EssieJean - great news about your embies ! 

Welcome AMD - hoping you lots of luck with your cycle, you have been through alot to get here. Just being nosy, what is embryo adoption, I'm assuming it's the same as donor egg??

Selzi - we have the same test date, I will try to hang it out (as long as AF doesn't come in the meantime). I too have been getting some sharp twinges today, started of like AF pains then changed, now like AF again, no implantation bleed though. Hope it's a good sign  

I know that this is probably TMI, but as us girls have shared all our other gory details, can I ask a quick question? I have been suffering with what I can only describe as very offensive flatulence (sorry!!) DH isn't impressed!! Could this be a side effect of the meds? Once again, sorry  


                                              

Barbs x


----------



## Sashaj

SH5STAR - you should see my hair at the moment. I haven't been out of the house for four days. As I said, I look like a mad woman living with a cat thinking about embryos  -That's not normal, is it?

AMD - I haven't heard 18 days before but I guess every clinic has their own policy. I wouldn't worry too much. I think we all tend to test early anyway, although I am convinced that I will wait two weeks this time. 

I decided to have some red meat tonight. Thanks SH5STAR - I really fancied curry  but I take your advice about red meat. I am cooking chillli instead. Hubby looks confused as to why I have changed my mind about takeaway. I told him not to ask silly questions. 

He has to eat what I cook   - anything to help these embies implant.


----------



## Sashaj

SH5STAR - you should see my hair at the moment. I haven't been out of the house for four days. As I said, I look like a mad woman living with a cat thinking about embryos  -That's not normal, is it?

AMD - I haven't heard 18 days before but I guess every clinic has their own policy. I wouldn't worry too much. I think we all tend to test early anyway, although I am convinced that I will wait two weeks this time. 

I decided to have some red meat tonight. Thanks SH5STAR - I really fancied curry  but I take your advice about red meat. I am cooking chillli instead. Hubby looks confused as to why I have changed my mind about takeaway. I told him not to ask silly questions. 

He has to eat what I cook   - anything to help these embies implant.


----------



## patbaz

Amd my clinic says 14 days til testing from et but I was told that there could be enough hcg in urine 11dp3dt but I think 2 weeks is standard


----------



## AMD

Barbs no adoption is diff to donor egg as a couple who have gone through treatment themselves & have been successful & have embryos frozen which they no longer want to use can either destroy them or donate the embryos to another couple. We did have Donor egg with husbands sperm here & abroad but didn't work as they think may be issues with DH also. You can have donor egg & sperm but waiting lists long for funded & we have already paid to go abroad so went for adoption as funded. So grateful to the couple who donated their embroys. Very kind.


----------



## muffin1302

lol barbs I keep blaming the cat for my wind    I think its the pessaries, or at least thats my excuse!!!


----------



## barbster

AMD - that sounds like a really kind thing to do, less stress for you as well going through the whole fertilisation process

Muffin - I did try to blame the dog, but DH wasn't having any of it lol  


Barbs x


----------



## muffin1302

no my dh didnt believe me either


----------



## Sashaj

Muffin that really made me laugh and I felt a twinge in my uterus. Now I worry I pulled something 

Those poor cats....xxx


----------



## muffin1302

oh no sasha you take it easy. I sneezed the other day and it really hurt    Red meat makes me have wind so I blame SH5STAR for the spag bol I've just had. DH has just walked it the room about died!!


----------



## barbster

lol


----------



## janie73

Essie - so been there! That's great news. Enjoy the nice long sleep and get yourself nice and ready to get those lovely embryos on board!

AMD - my clinic was 18 days last time... seemed very unfair. And finally I know what embryo adoption means. Thanks for explaining and all the best for the next 2 weeks.

SashaJ - haven't decided when I'll start testing - not for a few days anyway... I'll let you know if I crack. Like I said, AF beat me to it last time.

Barbs71 - I am so drawn to your wee piccie of your dog in plaster. So been there with our collie!


----------



## cohensmummy

Hi ladies, 

I see theres been lots of giggles this evening     

Glad see some happy posts

Just thought send a quick good luck wish to al who are testing in the morning   I truly hope yu all get BFP xx

My otd isn't until Friday but when spoke to the nurse about spotting on sundayshe said to test tomorrow, I still don't think t will of changed for bfn but will see I will be 12dp5dt in morning xx


----------



## janie73

Good luck tomorrow Cohensmummy - will have everything crossed for you. 

And good luck to all the other ladies testing tomorrow....


----------



## barbster

Good luck for tomorrow Cohensmummy  

Janie my dog doesn't have a plaster now, she has fully recovered, should change pic really


----------



## Sashaj

Muffin and Barbs you really make me laugh. I just stuffled my face with red meat so watch out SH5STAR. We'll see what it does to my stomach. It can't get any worse. No sex and and wind.....No pregnancy and no husband....  

Barbs I also love your dog in plaster. 

Good luck Cohensmummy.

This is so funny.


----------



## Martha Moo

Hi Ladies

glad to see some giggles on here, some people say laughter is good for implantation (i dont know if its a myth or fact!) 

Welcome to AMD
wishing you lots of luck and hoping this is your time   

       for tomorrows testers Grantly, Lannypoo, gobby_mare and KylieJade

also        to those testing early 

ESSIE fab news to hear from you sweetheart 

Donna Marie


----------



## SH5STAR

Hahaha all those Hubby's will br hunting me done for changing their meals and making their wives fluff! Oops. 
Well as long as it helps. It could have been worse I could have said sprouts! But I'm sure that if it was proven that it worked we would be eating them by the bucket load, even though I don't like them! Ha

Good night ladies! Xx


----------



## Em0504

Good luck 2morrow girls, got everything crossed! x x


----------



## Sashaj

oh SH5STAR - I feel so full. I had too much red meat!! This better helps the implantation.  

Good night ladies. Good luck to all of you testing tomorrow.



Sasha

xx


----------



## muffin1302

night night ladies. Fingers croosed for those of you testing tomorrow xxx   


Donna Marie, hope you're right about the laughter


----------



## KLconfused

morning ladies. 
im 11dp3dt and i tested this morning. i nearly chickened out and wish i had as it was a BFN. i had convinced myself it would be a positive i think as i thought id had implantation bleeding. My AF is due day 24-28 and today 28 and its not here. I suppose the crinone could be stopping that 
I just felt to leave it to saturday to do the first test was putting too much pressure on saturday. I suppose i can think its too early at 11 days and then prepare myself for saturday. I have to go to work today and i just want to hide under my duvet. 
I was using the first response test where you need a + in the window to be pregnant and i misread it thinking it was pregnant and i showed hubby and it was not pregnant. what a ********. Im going to go buy some that are clearer and easier to read. 
I hope other testers get some better news.


----------



## goldbunny

kl sorry     hug


----------



## silentlywishing

Sorry Klconfused   I appear to be in the same boat as you (kind of) I'm 10dp 3dt due to test tomorrow had spotting yesterday did a test was a bfp.... more heavier bleeding today and another test showed bfn my bfp was faint but not faint enough to question whether it was there or not I ovulated on the 2nd so my af is due today (I'm doing a natural fet so no med's) so guess its game over for me xxx


----------



## bumblebee389

Klconfused & silently sending you both   this morning


----------



## muffin1302

KLConfused and silentlywishing so sorry


----------



## Em0504

KL confused and silentlywishing, sending u both lotsa       x x


----------



## cohensmummy

Morning ladies, 

Klconfused and silently wishing I'm so so sorry

Afm well I'm afraid I'm here with bad news too mine is also bfn. I tested this morning on the nurses recommendation. I grieved for my bfn over the weekend so even though I'm still obviously sad it just gives me that final answer and can now stop taking all these and get my body back xxx

To all other ladies testing today wishing you all lots of luck xx


----------



## muffin1302

Cohensmummy sorry it was a bfn    so much sad news on here today x


----------



## grantly

Morning girlies let me bring some sunshine. It's my otd today and   today was my 7th test all positive but wanted to keep checking incase it was the drugs.got appointment with gp later to get it comfirmed as dh won't believe It's worked till a professional tells him. You would think 7 test were proof enough . Good luck to everyone else testing today


----------



## angie pangie

So sorry to read the BFNs.


----------



## angie pangie

Congratulations grantly!  That's great!  

xxxxxxxxxx


----------



## muffin1302

grantly thats brilliant news x


----------



## Em0504

So sorry cohensmummy      
Congratulations Grantly  
x x


----------



## patbaz

So sorry to the bfn I know how heartbreaking it is. Look after yourselves girls

Grantly congrats huni. Brilliant news babe xx


----------



## Leigh1973

Selzi

Good Morning

How are you feeling? I too have had the brown/pinky spotting on wiping and the lower abdo pain. I had a positive test on Sunday, tested early as have wisdom tooth abscess and Dr said he would do a PT ? Need for X-ray, it was positive and had my first Beta yesterday. In view of my spotting - I have to have the Beta repeated on Thursday to see if it has doubled. Xxx


----------



## barbster

KLConfused.    

Silent wishing      

Cohensmummy.      

So sorry to hear your news this morning

Barbs x


----------



## janie73

Cohensmummy - been thinking about you - really sorry to hear that but glad you're doing 'OK'.  

Grantly - lovely news - you must be over the moon!!


----------



## barbster

Congratulations Grantly   


Barbs x


----------



## AMD

So sorry to hear of the bfns ladies, I feel for you all. Look after yourselves.

Well done to those positive ladies.


----------



## gobby_mare

Hi Ladies

Today is my OTD and its  , i am shocked and excited as this was our first go at IVF, i have just phoned the hospital and waiting for them to call me back to tell me what the next steps are, I keep staring at my result in disbelief lol

Good luck to everybody else today      

Gobby


----------



## barbster

Congratulations Gobby_Mare  


Barbs x


----------



## muffin1302

Congratulations gobby mare


----------



## gobby_mare

Thanks barbs and muffin, it hasnt sunk in yet lol, when is your OTD?

lots of  to all the ladies with bfn

Gobby x


----------



## Sashaj

Good morning ladies,

just started reading your threads and saw few BFN's and started crying. And I can't stop........

I am sooo sorry for you girls. It is a horrible feeling. So sad for you.   

Congratulations to all BFP's.

GobbyMare - first time and BFP  - that is such an excellent news as you don't have to go through this again. Such a beautiful sunny day and BFP - what more do you want Enjoy your happiness (same for Grantley).

How are you today Barbs?? Any symptoms? I woke up this morning feeling better then ever and got it in my head that this hasn't worked. Exactly same as last time. Nothing is differrent. 

Sasha

xx


----------



## muffin1302

gobby mare my otd is a week on friday but might test early as its 15 days after transfer. 


Sashaj I dont feel any different either, convinced its gonna be a bfn for me


----------



## goldbunny

great news gobby


----------



## patbaz

Gobby congratulations huni. Enjoy every mi ute of your pregnancy xx


----------



## janie73

Great news Gobby Mare!!! Enjoy it!!

SashaJ - nothing happening here either... feel completely normal... physically anyway!


----------



## Em0504

Congratulations gobby x


----------



## patbaz

Me too girls not feeling much of anything really. Feeling down today . Don't know why but feel its all over for me. I am 6dp3dt and still have another week before otd but surely I should be feeling something  Sorry for me post


----------



## gobby_mare

Thanks everyone, it doesnt seen real lol

muffin-I tested early i took a test 5 days before and a very faint line come up, but i only tested early as i was convinced it hadnt worked and i nearly passed out when i saw the line, i thought my eyes were playing tricks on me lol

Gobby


----------



## muffin1302

Patbaz I had my 3 day embies transferred on the 10th too. Getting really scared now   


Gobby mare did you not have any symptoms then?


----------



## patbaz

Muffin I had a BFP on last tx and this one feels so different . I don't remember much about 1st tx. I am so scared that it's all over as dh doesn't want me to do another tx he is scared for me as I got ohss pretty bad and he was so worried  

Sorry don't mean to bring things down


----------



## gobby_mare

Hi Muffin

I've just had really bad AF pains and back ache, my boobs were and are still sore and i felt really tired, but i also got OHSS quite bad infact i was crying in pain so i dont know if that made things worse as well

Pathbaz sending you lots of       

Gobby


----------



## Sashaj

Patbaz, Muffin and Janie - I feel exactly the same. No symptoms at all. My first cycle (BFN) was exactly the same so I am not very hopeful.

It seems like everybody is having AF pains and aches. 

I feel absolutely nothing. 

Patbaz - I am on my day 5 and also feel very negative today.  We had such a laught on this forum last night but I woke up this morning, feeling down and thinking that this hasn't worked. 

HELP


----------



## goldbunny

maybe you are feeling down because the trigger (feel good hormones) is working it's way out? i think i felt suddenly down at about the same time, i am sure it is just the end of the 'trigger high'... xx


----------



## janie73

Patbaz, Muffin, SashaJ -  don't give up girls. I'm at the same stage as you all (4dp5dt) and logically we probably shouldn't expect to be feeling anything. I'm desperately hoping for some signs of implantation but nothing. But from what I understand, that's pretty normal. Maybe some of the BFP girls can reassure us. I had a total meltdown yesterday (wasn't pretty) but feeling a bit better today. Hang in there. xxx


----------



## barbster

Morning everyone 

I feel well today, no symptoms really. Yesterday I felt really tired, sicky and had what felt like AF type pains, but feel better today, so not sure what is going on  . How are you all? I am now off to the optician for eye test (had dentist Monday so am having an MOT during my time off!!) Need to book test at doctors. When I turned 40, I received a letter couple of months after saying I was now entitled to free health check to see risk of stroke, kidney disease, heart disease etc!!!  They obviously think I am past it now  , don't know what would happen if I turned up there with a baby, maybe they would think I am a grandma lol!!!

Hope you are all ok

Barbs x


----------



## Sashaj

thanks godbunny. I am comparing everything to my first cycle and I feel no different. It is so hard as you don't really know what to expect. Some people have symptoms, others don't....Soooo confusing. I feel like doing my test but it is only 5dp3dt. I am sure the trigger shot is still in my system but I just want to see BFP. I have never seen one in my life!!!!!! But if I  see BFN I will be so down (although I know it means nothing at this stage). I hate them bloody tests......


I don't even give them embies chance to implant. I am so impatient.....


----------



## Sashaj

Hi Barbs that is hilarious. Granny with a baby. That makes two of us. I am 37!!!

When are you testing Barbs?? 

xx


----------



## AMD

Congrats gobby. Enjoy every second.

Patbaz many ladies go on to get a Positive after no symptoms at all. Hang in there.

I'm only the day after transfer & I'm bored lol! Going to be a long 18 days. Think I will be going back to work next week!


----------



## Smorkie

Its sooooooooo lovely to hear of all of todays      news         Congratualtions Ladies, enjoy! 
I went to see my GP today to share the good news. After 5yrs of TTC and 5 failed attempts it still doesn't seem real! I'm guessing it won't until at least first scan/heartbeat........

 to all Ladies in waiting, if it helps I had and still have no real symptoms....no implantation bleeding, no sore boobs, no frequent urination, no backache, just disturbed sleep, hot flushes and only now very mild occasional AF pains. I'm bricking myselft something is going to go wrong I can't wait to relax but I'm not sure I ever will! I am concerned about being seen as an 'older' mum (soon to be 41) but again through our spanish clinic I know of 3 ladies 48+ who have been successful, 2 of which even twice! 

I have shed tears for the   ladies daily and my heart goes out to you all   Please don't give up on your dreams! My dear friend Fee (Fiona in welwyn garden, who is currently on her 13th attempt at Serum in Athens) and I have had so many set backs and disappointments between us since we met in Spain during our first DE attempts at IB are both of the opinion that we would never give up trying whatever it took. I am    she gets good news tomorrow. The way we dealt with bfn's was always to have plans b, c and sometimes even d in place and found that focussing on next steps helped us grieve what we had lost but gave us strength to keep solidering on. And talking/posting to others in the same situation. This site has been invaluable. Thank you FF xxx

 to all newcomers and recent transfer ladies   Wishing you all the luck in the world and    to get through this difficult stage.


----------



## HappyHopeful

Hi Ladies,

Blimey, haven't been online much since I posted at 1dp5dt and can't believe how long it has just taken to get all caught up!!  I have been using a great coping strategy and it is really working for me - keeping me away from googling symptoms and so on like last time!!  More about that later!

I am now 4dp5dt, and I am feeling no real symptoms except the occasional twinges in my abdomen, which have been happening since 1dp5dt.

Janie73, it looks like we are in similar boats, both testing ont he 26th and both with 5 day blast transfers!  

Sasha, hope you have found my long PM by now, you seem to have been very active on here too, I hope you are keeping sane, it's hard I know!

I thought I would share this COPING STRATEGY with you, it's something my acupuncturist told me to do has really helped me this time and I am feeling pretty serene about it all which is a stark contrast from last time.

She told me to make myself a '2ww advent calendar' and plan to do something every day that makes me feel good and happy, she suggested things such as painting / art / crafts, or baking or listening to fave feel-good music, watching fave films, and so on, she said to try to do these activities for at least 2 hours per day, but preferably for as much of the day as you can!!

She said the act of making the advent calendar up in advance would make me happy planning it and it would give me something to focus on each day when I get up, as well as knowing I have lots of pleasant things to look forward to through the rest of the days of the 2ww.  

She said this one brilliant thing at the end.  Your body will be sending contented, 'I am happy' signals around itself and telling the baby that you are in a good place and happy. Saying that you are ready to be a mum, as life is stress free right now.  And worse case scenario, if it doesn't work, I will have had 14 days of doing pleasant things to help balance my mind to deal with bad news....

Just thought I would share as it is really helping me stay sane!

Good luck y'all


----------



## Sashaj

Hi girls,

for any of you at home on your TWW - I've  just done a little bit of pampering -  washed my hair and done my nails and I feel like a new woman. Highly recommend!!!!  

xxxx


----------



## HappyHopeful

Hey Sasha

Looks like we posted at the same time then and had similar advice to share.......


----------



## 3crazycats

Its a BFN for me too... 

Thought it would be though, tested early on 9dp3dt and it was negative, and on 10dp3dt.

Felt no symptoms, I know I had crampy pains the whole two weeks when my treatment did work and had nothing other than hot flushes this time!  Hoped I was wrong as AF is 3 days late but obviously the pessaries are keeping it at bay.

Big congratulations to all ladies with BFP - you truly deserve it 

So sorry to all the BFN ladies 

Our fertility journey ends here, to be a family of three is obviously our destiny....


----------



## Sashaj

Happy Hopefull Hello!!!!!

I was wondering where you've been!!  I got your message and I will reply to it soon. So glad to see you back!!. I love the idea about happy place and happy messages to the baby. I just washed my hair and done my nails - that is my idea of happy place!! I hope my babies got the message   

I am going for a walk in a minute but I will reply your message when I get back.

Great to see you back. This forum has been really funny at times. Especially in the evening.

xxx


----------



## goldbunny

big hug crazycats x


----------



## Em0504

So sorry crazycats. Big hugs 2 u.
Im loving the pampering ideas, think i might paint my nails 2.
x


----------



## patbaz

3crazycats         I am so sorry huni


----------



## patbaz

Sashaj and happyhopeful - great minds think alike I just had my hair done as a treat and I feel better.  Also have af like pains since about 12:30 it makes me feel both worried and hopeful all at the same time


----------



## Sashaj

thinking of you Crazycats    

I just had a lovely walk - also recommend. It really helped.   

Patbaz  and other gorgeous women there  - I love that everybody is going their hair and nails!!! We are all looking groomed whilst chatting  

Patbaz  for me I think AF pain would be a good sign. Had BFN in  the past with no symptoms so to me any twinge/pain would be positive. So far - no symptoms for me.


----------



## C-M-F

Hi Ladies

Please can I join the thread.

Had a 5 day blasto transferred on Saturday and dispite thinking I'd be fine with the 2WW I'm slowly going nuts!    My test date is 25th May.

The days are going so slowly and although I've been really up beat for most of the treatment I can't stop myself thinking it is going to be a BFN.  Trying not to be so negative but wow it's tough isn't it.

xx


----------



## pinky8232

Hi ladies can I join you all please? 

I had ICSI & a 5 day blast ET on the 14th, I have 7 days left of my 10 day wait (still not 100% on why my OTD is a few days sooner than most other ladies ) So my OTD is 23rd   3dpt & just getting frequent cramps, bloating, sore boobs & Ive had a couple of dizzy spells too  I'm trying to stay   but just feel a bit numb   for my little blast  

Big   for all the BFN's  my heart goes out to you all  
Congratulations to all the BFP's   I can only hope to be one of you soon 
 for all those still waiting for OTD (although that doesn't seem to keep many of you waiting  )

Am driving myself mad with cabin fever  might go and cook a nice banana cake to pass some time   Cant wait to go back to work


----------



## goldbunny

mmmMMMMm bananacake! my favourite! are you putting figs in it? pineapple? mmmmm banananananacake


----------



## Sashaj

Hi Pinky and C-F-M. It's nice to see new names here. We are all on the same boat. All anxiously waiting - some with symptoms some with no symptoms. 

I had a 3 day embryo transfer and I am on my day 5pt. Also going mad but having no symptoms at all. 

xx


----------



## patbaz

welcome pinky and cfm hope your 2ww goes in quickly xx

Sasha I def have af type pains this afternoon but for them to come on so quick I am petrified it is actually af on the way.  Please remember huni that lots of girls have zero symptoms and still go on to get their bfp so fluff your hair girl and flash those newly painted nails and get some       back


----------



## pinky8232

Figs & pineapple No i keep it simple banana, banana & more banana


----------



## Sashaj

Thanks Patbaz - fluffing my hair....


----------



## goldbunny

well i admit i haven't actually tried it with pineapple in but i love it served with pineapple, specially when it's a bit warm out of the oven. also then it needs some vanilla ice cream added in. mmm. i like figs in though, the dried/ready to eat sort, chopped up very tiny and mixed in with the mashed banana. gives it a crunchy texture and extra fibre.


----------



## AMD

Hi pinky and c mf welcome to the torture of the 2ww or in my case 18 days till test! God knows why. Am I missing out I have never had banana cake?


----------



## goldbunny

it's a bit of a palaver to make (the way i do it anyway) but worth the effort. you could live on it. perfect camping food. i meant to make myself some when i was stimming and then never got around to it.


----------



## C-M-F

Goldbunny - stop it, you're making me hungry and I've just attacked a packet of chocolate fingers with far more gusto than is good for me!!

AMD - 18 days - wow, I thought 14 was bad enough


----------



## patbaz

Hi girls I have a recipe for a Jamie Oliver banana and coconut bread and it is yummy. Think I might do that tomorrow


----------



## AMD

C m f I know crazy clinic. Had blast transfer as well so will test early.


----------



## angie pangie

AMD - I'm guessing you're at the same clinic as me as my wait is 18 days from EC too.  My test date is 29th but because that's a Tuesday and I won't cope going straight to work if it's BFN, I gonna test the Saturday before which is 15 days from EC.  

I'm might crack before then however!     

Good luck everyone!         

Angie
xxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Sashaj

Oh girls - this bloody testing.....  

My test OTD is 25t but I am testing on 26th because 25th is Friday and I have to go to work! Same as you Angie - I could not cope going straight to work if it's BFN. 

I must be mad testing one day late but it will give me the whole weekend to recover from bad news.  

Sasha

xx


----------



## AMD

Hi Angie I'm at Cambridge bourn?


----------



## lou/s

hi ladies please may i join this thread i had my et on monday 5 day blast,i am also slowly going  i feel i have slight af pains i no people say to be positive but today i really hit a point where i just thought there can't possibly be anything in there all the build up for this!! i think the injections and drugs and hormones are a breeze compared to this 2 week wait however i actually have otd on 24th may so a week tomorrow. very jealous of you ladies all having your hair done today,
i am a hairdresser and have the worst roots ever cant go into work as on the sick!!!
xx


----------



## Sashaj

Hi Lou,

Welcome to this thread. My OTD is 25th - I had a three day transfer. So I will be here in the next two weeks. I have no symptoms at all. This is my second cycle (first one was BFN). I feel absolutely nothing (same as during my first cycle).  Still hoping that I will get BFP but God knows what will happen.  

How are you coping?

Sasha

xx


----------



## AMD

Hi Lou & welcome. I'm 5th time around & it never gets easier. 

I'm just watching my crazy puppy going mad. He is so obsessed with his tail doesn't think it's his! At least he keeps me laughing.


----------



## Sashaj

AMD, what puppy do you have?? I have a masive British Blue cat. Also very funny. x


----------



## captain10

Hi - please can I join in on the 2WW torture thread?

I had IUI last Friday (11th May) and Im now going slowly   too, reading into everything and keep frantically looking up every website and symptom list that I can find. I had a lot of cramps all weekend following the IUI but that all seems to have calmed down now and I just have very normal aches which I have every month. No sore bbs, I do have dry patches on my face and I feel a bit dizzy but really dont think I should be reading into that at all as it may just be the progesterone pessaries (love 'em dont you!!??). So no real symptoms to report, like you Sashaj. 

Why has no scientist created an earlier pg test? We can walk on the moon yet we have to wait in anticipation to find out if we have a BFP....  

So, my OTD is on Friday 25th but I have been and bought a First Response test today and think I might try one after this weekend....

Im having a blood test on Friday 25th (Ive booked 8am!) and wondered if I would find out immediately (after they've run their tests on it) or do I go away and wait for a call? Does anyone know how long it takes for the test result to come back, Im at Spire in Harpenden?

Banana cake....yum! Ive just done a pasta bake, but doesnt do it for me like banana cake  

Pinky - Im jealous that you get to test early...

CMF - We are both testing 25th...  

Crazycats - Im so sorry to hear your news  

Lots of love and sticky baby dust xx


----------



## Em0504

AMD Im also at bourn. Hope your puppy has calmed down lol. I've got 2 exotic cats, a dwarf lop rabbit and at the weekend we got a dwarf Russian hamster...so our house is a bit like a pet shop now lol x


----------



## Daysleeper

AMD my puppy still chases his tail, he is a 9.5 month border collie...you'd have thought he would have learnt by now!!


----------



## AMD

I have a 9 month manic German shepherd. I also have 5 lop rabbits. 

Day sleeper my puppy really attacks it I keep showing him its part of him. Mad dog!

Welcome captain. I had a blood test on a previous attempt & had the test in the morn then someone emailed the results in the aft same day.

Em are you 18 days as well then & do you know why so long?


----------



## barbster

Evening  

This is a very fast moving thread, I've had to make notes so I don't miss anyone out ( and i still probably will, my brain has shut down)

Welcome to Captain10, Pinky, CMF hope the 2WW goes quickly for you

Sasha, I would love a British Blue, we have two cats as well as our dog, domestic cats. Did you have to give your cat a special name in relation to the heritage of the cat? I am sure that I heard that somewhere?
I am testing on 21st (unless the dreaded AF comes) so potentially 5 more sleeps. 

Patbaz, that banana and coconut cake sounds yummy (actually they all do!)

Hope you are all ok

                              

Barbs x

Barbs x


----------



## barbster

Crazy cats, so sorry to hear your news 



Barbs x


----------



## pinky8232

Can you smell that? mmmmm Banana cake is ready!!!  Had to make a mad dash to tescos as my lemon juice was a year out of date, the Cinnamon had done a disappearing trick & the soft brown sugar was well rock hard  Warm cake is always the best kind 

What to do now that Ive finished baking to distract myself Sit in self pity & eat my cake 

I know I guess I'm lucky I get to test at 10 days post ET but very worried 10days is too early


----------



## Sashaj

Hi Barbs,

nice to see you back. My cat is pedigree but we don't bread him so no special name. His name is Tyson. He is sooo heavy and I keep lifting because he keeps getting on the bed (he is not allowed). So I hope I won't cause any damage to my embies!!

He is the only baby at the moment and he is loving it!!

I would love a dog. This will make you all laugh - we used to have a Cocerspaniel called KEVIN!!  Everybody keeps asking me why I called my dog Kevin but I am not English and it was a really cool name in my country   

We thought if I get pregnant, we will get a puppy after we have the baby (total madness hey??).

How are you doing Barbs??

xx


----------



## barbster

Kevin is certainly different, but in a good way  . Getting a puppy with a baby would be chaotic but they would grow up together so would be nice. Cats never do what they are told, maybe your cat senses something so is pushing his luck  

I am doing ok, I do feel more nervous now as OTD gets closer, how are you?


Barbs x


----------



## EssieJean

Hello to everyone   - sorry to barge in, and I'm probably being thick   but, my ET is tomorrow and my lovely donor has given me 4 eggs which have all fertilised - I've been told i have 1x 4 cell, 1x 5 cell and 2x 6 cell - what does it mean?

Essie x


----------



## Sashaj

Hi Barbs, it would definitely be chaotic!! 

I am also very anxious. What makes it worse for me, is that I feel better every day!! All my symptoms from my ET are gone and I am ready to get on with things.  I don't feel sore at all. I am perfectly fine and I am on more meds this time!!. This reminds me of my first attempt. In fact, during my first IVF I had very sore boobs and was BFN. This time, I don't even have that!!

The only problem is I am getting nice and fat - comfort eating all day!!  

I would love to think that Tyson is sensing something but he is very cheeky and this is nothing usual!!!

How are you feelings?

Do you have any aches or pains?? 

Anybody else there feeling absolutely fine??


----------



## Em0504

One of my cats won't leave me alone...he's following me everywhere  
Sasha, we love British blues, we found it hard 2 decide between that and an exotic. We would still have a British blue now...prob would b mayhem tho lol.
AMD, think it depends if your going in 4 bloods or doing poas? I was poas and yea was day 18 as well. Got bfp so gotta re test this weekend.
I really want some cake now girls!!! Mmmm maybe i should make something 2morrow?
x x


----------



## janie73

Evenin' ladies. Am I the only one who doesn't know what a British Blue is?! OK, have googled... awww. so cute! 
We have a rescue border collie and a rescue mog. Both are troublesome little dudes - our little black and white family. 

Still absolutely no symptoms here. Keep willling to get stomach cramps or something but nope, nothing. Gonna try not to stress about that though.


----------



## barbster

Hi Essiejean - that means very good!   (it means the rate they are dividing, which varies from egg to egg, but as long as they are dividing that is good)  Good luck tomorrow, hope it all goes well for you.

I am getting fat too, buying biscuits which I wouldn't normally have in the house (too tempting), eating cake every day and now have a tub of peanut butter ice-cream in the freezer which I keep thinking about lol!

I am having AF pains, sometimes I feel like I am actually going to start but then it wears off again. I feel tired and have a slight back ache, but no soreness in (.) (.). I have been reading about symptoms on this forum and it's hard to know what is good or bad as everyone has had different symptoms and outcomes.


Barbs x


----------



## EssieJean

Thanks Barbs71 - my mind is at rest  

Good luck to you all   
x


----------



## Em0504

Good luck essie x x


----------



## Sashaj

Janie 73 - nothing wrong with rescued animals. I love any animals. I would take them all home if I could. I really wanted British Blue because they are so cuddly and big!!

Em 0504 - be prepared that British Blues will not follow you around. They are very aloof and soooo posh that you wouldn't believe!!! You try to stroke him and he gives you this 'dirty look'. He will let you stroke him only when he wants to be stroked. But they are incredibly funny and cute. 

EssieJean - no expert on embryos but they are talking about grading and I think it looks really good. They will put back the ones with most cells. They can do a lot over night so you might get back tomorrow and they will all progress further (this happened to me on both occasions). When you go tomorrow, write down all the questions for the embryologists and ask them as much as you can. They have an obligation to inform you. Good luck tomorrow.  

Barbs, I also have a big pot of iceream in the fridge but I think this will be gone tommorrow. So glad that I am not the only one getting fat!! 

Hope you all well girls.

xx


----------



## EssieJean

Thanks Sashaj - that's good then as we've said all along if there are two embies we will have them both implanted    I'm a master at lists so DH tells me ha ha, will get right on to listing my questions.

I'm gonna get a cornetto from the freezer now, I've suddenly got a craving   

Essie x


----------



## Em0504

Aw bless he sounds like a real little character sasha.
Im actually worried about how Im gonna fit in2 my work clothes on Monday...my tummy is so bloated!
Mmmm ice cream!


----------



## angie pangie

Em0504 and AMD - I am also at Bourn!  I wonder if we've ever sat in the waiting room together over the past few weeks!   

I think they do 18 days because it's only a PS not blood test and by day 18 it would definitely show by then.

I'm still testing early though!  

xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Sashaj

Me too. I have been living in my tracksuit for the past 10 days. There is no way I will fit into my work clothes. xx


----------



## angie pangie

I have gone from tracksuit to pyjamas back to tracksuit for days now!


----------



## EssieJean

Sorry EM0504 - i missed your post, this thread is soooooooo fast    Thanks for your best wishes.

I too am too big for my clothes now, thankfully i finished work today for 3 whole weeks so its snugglies every day!
x


----------



## HappyHopeful

Hey C-M-F and pinky8232 and lou/s and captain10

Welcome, welcome!!

Congrats   on being PUPO!!  

Captain10 - you test the day before me - I see you are planning to test early though - I don't think I am brave enough!

C-M-F and pinky8232 and lou/s - I see that you all also had a 5 day transfer, exciting isn't it!!

I had a 5dt on Saturday the 12th so I am slightly miffed to note how short the test date is for all of you - they have told me to wait a full 14 days and test on the the 26th!!  So I started before you and will be testing after you.  I really hope it is a BFP for all of us!!!

Hope you are finding relaxing things to do!  Lou/s if you are bored then pop down to Devon and do my hair!!!  
I feel like I need a make-over - am not enjoying being all bloated and not fitting my clothes - my mum suggested getting my hair done might make me feel better about myself 

Good luck  

Jojo


----------



## HappyHopeful

Hi Sasha

I know you will be testing a day late, but it means we will be testing together so at last we will be able to offer moral support!

I am currently on the sofa while DH does the dishes and cooks me steak and potato rostis with tenderstalk broccoli with a peppercorn sauce (red meat and green veg 'cos it's blood nourishing innit!!) Yummy!!!!  Yep - feeling like such a princess today  

xx


----------



## janie73

HappyHopeful. I had ET the same day as you and am testing on the 26th too!  Hmmm. I don't seem to be getting the same princess treatment!


----------



## AMD

Not just me lounging in my pjs then! Sadly my DH is working but he did prepare dinner before he left.


----------



## patbaz

evening ladies  

My goodness you know how to talk.  I have always had a dog but since we moved my mum has kept our dog as there is nowhere for the dog at our rented house and I really miss him.  He is a mutt but so cute and cuddly and the kindest dog in the world - I miss him terribly  

As for fitting into work clothes - I have lost quite a bit of weight recently for tx and I have kept my old clothes because after every tx I have put on at least half a stone so I kept the old clothes to give me room to grow    

I have not had a great appetite this time though except for sweet things   but if it helps keep me calm then the odd bar of chocolate cannot be bad.

Welcome to all the newbies - I hope you all have success    

love
Pat
xxx


----------



## Em0504

I bet the 3 of us we were in the waiting room together at some point Angie.
I've been living in tracksuits too...only washing my hair every few days and no make up. Mmmmm  attractive...not lol.
Im in pj's and have just had some ice cream, really fancy some choc now. So bad!!
x


----------



## HappyHopeful

Ha ha I went to waitrose in my trackies today - was a bit ashamed!  At least I had a shower and washed my hair before I went.  I am telling my DH he has to take me shopping this weekend to buy me some more trackie bottoms to lounge in, as I have been living in them and my PJ's but running short of supplies and this is a very bad week for the washing machine to have packed up!!!  

Mmm, when it comes to Banana cake, I love the Nigella Lawson Banana Cake recipe with choc chips - but it never lasts long with hubby around.  He always insists I make him one before he goes up a mountain (he is an international mountain leader so he does that a lot - and always with a banana cake in his bag)

I have 2 gorgeous german shorthaired pointer dogs that are both nuts,


----------



## patbaz

Happyhopeful my DH brings all the cakes I bake into work so he can show off to his friends lol


----------



## Martha Moo

Hi Ladies

Just popping on to update the list wow how chatty you have been today  
but its very good, its good to talk  banana cake sounds lush, mmmm 

Welcome to our new ladies 

3crazycats and cohenmummy     to you both so very sorry

Gobby _Mare fab news on the BFP

Silentlywishing our only OTD tester tomorrow   for a BFP for you

lots of              to our 2ww ladies still waiting for their test dates to arrive

Essie  for transfer your embies are sound right on track 

Love to all and catch up with your  tomorrow 

Donna Marie


----------



## Sashaj

I will have to go to work in my trackies if I carry on eating like this !!

HapyHopeful - send you a message so I hope you have it. 

Good night ladies and am off to watch apprentice and eat some more ice cream. 

Good luck to all of you testing tomorrow. 

Sasha

xx


----------



## HappyHopeful

Janie73 - Good to know we are sharing the date and have lots in common, hope to see lots of you on here!

Sasha - Got your message, I hadn't noticed it!  I am also deep into the Apprentice so I will write back tomorrow

Night night ladies 

Lots of love


----------



## traceytbird80

Hello ladies

wow so much to catch up on seems like Ive been reading for ages.  My otd is 24th and starting to go crazy tonight really argry but dont know why   had af pains all day just felt so scared to do anything incase its on its way stupid I know.  Anyone else felt so angry not sure if its all these hormones floating in us but have to say all the reading seemed to have calmed me down a little  

Just sending   for those of you with bad news dont give up 
Congratulations for those of you with bfp today enjoy every minute
good luck to those of you testing tommorrow

sorry for no personals lost my way with you all a little.

tbirdx


----------



## AMD

Tracey yes I am very irritable & angry gave been since been on progynova x 5 a day. Had transfer yest all ok then today I felt very anxious & angry. Hard to explain really.


----------



## patbaz

Just wanted to pop on and wish today's testers good luck xx


----------



## janie73

Ditto - hope it's good news all round!! 

AFM - 5dp5dt - symptom free and feeling fine


----------



## silentlywishing

Afraid I'm the only tester today and have bled last 2 days faint positive on tue and negative yesterday so not looking at all hopefull thank you tho it's nice to have people wish you well xxxx


----------



## Sashaj

Good morning,

same here  - good luck today   

Janie73 - I am 6dp3dt and also symptoms free and feeling fine. 

Patbaz - how do you feel today?? 

I was so tempted to do my test today which would be completely stupid as it is too early and  it would only ruin my next week. I am so glad that I haven't done it.  

I am determined not to test until my OTD but I do get mt little 'mad moments'.  

xx


----------



## HappyHopeful

Morning y'all!

Just sending silentlywishing good luck for today's test, will you do another test just in case? 

Fingers and toes crossed for you.   

I'm also 5dpt5dt and having occasional recurrent pinching in my lower abdomen. Have no idea what that is, hope it's a good sign! 9 days 'till OTD!

I'm still I'm bed about to do my hideous progesterone injection, this is daily torture, those if you on pessaries should count yourself lucky, this is a horrific alternative, getting me down a bit with all the lumps and bruises it's causing!

Sasha, stay strong its too early to test yet! 

Janie73 and patbaz, when will you be testing? Early? 

X


----------



## Sashaj

Silently wishing - I am so sorry to hear your news.    Life is so cruel!!


Happy hopeful Janie and Patbaz - I am supposed to test on the 25th but I will be testing the same day as you guys because 25th is Friday and I have to go to work (no way I will be testing before I go to work). I also work on Thursday so it has to be Saturday (it gives me time to recover from bad news). 

Happyhopeful - it looks like you are thinking about testing early. I had a strong temptation this morning but I am only 6dpt. That would just ruin my week.


----------



## silentlywishing

Hi yeah rang the centre for life yesterday and explained but they still wanted me to go in for the blood test this morning so I'm on my way now I wasn't on any med's as did a natural fet so everything I felt was me I had really swollen sore breasts-that's gone bloated tummy-that's gone, constipated-gone! Felt sickly and dizzy.. Both gone oh what I wouldn't give to have my pupo bubble back having some hope is better than no hope...6 failed cycles!?!? Somethings got to give maybes I'm just not destined for mother hood life's unfair at times xxx


----------



## janie73

silentlywishing - oh what a horrible disappointment that must have been. I am   it was to do with the test and you get a different result again today.   whichever way it works out. Just read your update... I have everything crossed for you at the clinic today - I agree, life really can be unfair and I really hope you get a break today because it sounds as though you really deserve it.

Recurrent pinching sounds hopeful to me happyhopeful. I would be happy with that! It's so bizarre to be wishing for bleeding / cramping. And then next week it all changes of course and we start praying that we don't bleed / cramp. What a cruel game this is. I felt to terribly down on Tuesday. I don't know if I've just given up deep-down or if you girls have just lifted my spirits but have been doing better the last couple of days. The worst bit of the day for me is waking up and being 'hit' all over again by it all. Still, as silentlywishing points out, I'm going to try and enjoy being in my PUPO bubble while it lasts. This is a close as I've ever been to being pregnant anyway!

Take care everyone!


----------



## Sashaj

Silently wishing I feel your pain. You have through so much. Every failed cycle is a massive disappointment and it takes time to grieve. There is not a lot anybody can say when you are feeling like this.  

I hope you have your hubby with you and you are not dealing with this on your own.

You are right, life is terribly cruel. It is so unfair that women who genuinely want children have to go through this pain and anguish when there are millions of children being born into this world who are unwanted. This always makes me so angry.

If I was with you I would give you a massive hug – so at least I am sending you one.   

Please don’t give up on your dreams.

Sasha

xxx


----------



## Jessart

Hi all can I gate crash? 

Silently wishing so sorry for you   hope you can spoil your self for a while it's soo painful every time you get a BFN. Like most people on FF I've had a few too. 

Good luck to all the people testing today. I'm due to test on 25 th not sure I will last that long. Can I just ask do we count the day of ET as day 0 or day 1 ?


Lots of love Jess x


----------



## muffin1302

Silently wishing I'm sorry it was a bfn today.   


HappyHopeful the injections dont sound nice but if it works then it'll be worth it. I am 7dp3dt and all I have is period pain and negative tests    


Hi Jessart and the other newbies I have missed x Not had time to catch up with all your posts properly x


----------



## patbaz

Silentlywishing I am so sorry huni. I pray that you get some good news at clinic today xx

Girls my test day is 24th and I am off work so will test then but think I might early test from Monday as I will be 11dp3dt and there should be hcg in urine from then hopefully.  But part of me wants to wait until actual test date as I don't think I could face a negative result 

Feeling in better form today. Def have af pains and sore (.)(.)  I am just glad to be feeling something 
How is everyone else feeling??

Welcome jessart. You count et as day zero huni xxx


----------



## Sashaj

Hi Patbaz,

I am also thinking about testing early but I don't want this dream to end too soon so I might wait untill my OTD.

I am preparing myself for the worst and I don't feel any different to my first cycle - no symptoms at all. Fit and healthy. But then I don't suffer with my periods anyway so how knows. I don't even have sore boobs this time although I am talking more meds.

Welcome Jess my OTD is also 25th. How are you feelings? Do you have any symptoms?

Love 

Sasha
x


----------



## goldbunny

i think i have decided that if i do another 2ww, i will wrap up 14 presents at the start and then open one every day that i Do Not Test. That way when i get a really burning urge to test i can have a present instead. i think it would be much better. small stuff like a notebook or some stickers or a pair of socks or a puzzle book.


----------



## Leigh1973

Sorry to all those with bad news ;(

I have now had a few positive tests but was losing a little brown loss so had my Beta done on Tuesday - at 3w6d and it was 155, clinic said that was fine as only 8dp5dt but am heading back for repeat Beta at 11am.

Result will be about 5pm.

Selzi how are you Hun? Xxx


----------



## muffin1302

sounds like a good idea goldbunny, although I think you should get dh to do it so you have a suprise in your presents


----------



## patbaz

That's a good idea goldbunny. Wish I had thought of that before this 2ww. I think I might go out for a while today and walk around the shops for a nosey 

Good luck leigh


----------



## C-M-F

morning all

silentlywishing - so very sorry hun  

just catching up on what was apparently a very chatty evening  

There's quite a few of us with 25 / 26th OTD's -   and  for us all.

I had a horrible nights sleep and woke up with tummy feeling like AF was about to arrive  

Love your idea about presents for each day Goldbunny.

x


----------



## LALOVE

Hi Ladies
Just want to send a quick note. Been a  while since I wrote, have had some hard days... OTD was 15/5 and it was positive   but the same day I started to bleed so  my heart went in a rollercoaster. But it eased of and stopped later that day , after  that I've had just some small brown spotting .. SO I still have hope that it's somebody in there  who is doing fine  . I talked to my clinic and took extra progesterone and rested a lot these days.. 
Fingers crossed for the future

Sending a lot of thoughts to you who have tested negative and a lot of congrats to you other with positive result. Babydust to all ladies  

xxlalove


----------



## barbster

Morning everyone  

So sorry Silentwishing    I really feel for what you are going through

Welcome Jessart

I too have been thinking more about testing early but made a deal with DH that I wouldn't. But I keep getting AF pains, worse today (I would be due today) so it's tempting to know but I would only be 10p2dt so not sure how accurate result would be due to early transer, sigh, i will hold out unless AF appears. This will make you laugh (or not) I was in bathroom having a go at muself in the mirror telling AF to go away, I'm in charge and it's not happening. I definitely need the men round in white coats and a big net to take me away   

How are you all today ? Hopefully not going crazy like me  

the presents sound good x


Barbs x


----------



## patbaz

Girls thought this might help some of you I was sent it by an ff last year. Hope it helps 

This is what happens in a 2 day transfer:
1dpt...Embryo is growing and developing.
2dpt...Embryo is growing and developing  
3dpt... Embryo is now a blastocyst
4dpt....Blastocyst hatches out of shell on this day 
5dpt.. Blastocyst attaches to a site on the uterine lining.  
6dpt.. Implantation begins,as the blastocyst begins to bury in the lining.  
7dpt.. Implantation process continues and morula buries deeper in the lining.  
8dpt.. Morula is completely implanted in the lining and has placenta cells & foetal cells.
9dpt...Placenta cells begin to secret HCG in the blood.    
10dpt...More HCG is produced as foetus develops.  
11dpt...More HCG is produced as foetus develops.    
12dpt...HCG levels are now high enough to be immediately detected on HPT. 

This is what happens in a 3 day transfer:
1dpt...Embryo is growing and developing 
2dpt... Embryo is now a blastocyst 
3dpt....Blastocyst hatches out of shell on this day.  
4dpt.. Blastocyst attaches to a site on the uterine lining.  
5dpt.. Implantation begins,as the blastocyst begins to bury in the lining.  
6dpt.. Implantation process continues and morula buries deeper in the lining.   
7dpt.. Morula is completely implanted in the lining and has placenta cells & foetal cells.  
8dpt...Placenta cells begin to secret HCG in the blood.   
9dpt...More HCG is produced as foetus develops.   
10dpt...More HCG is produced as foetus develops.   
11dpt...HCG levels are now high enough to be immediately detected on HPT.   

This is what happens in a 5 day transfer (blasts):
1dpt....Blastocyst hatches out of shell on this day
2dpt.. Blastocyst attaches to a site on the uterine lining
3dpt.. Implantation begins,as the blastocyst begins to bury in the lining
4dpt.. Implantation process continues and morula buries deeper in the lining
5dpt.. Morula is completely implanted in the lining and has placenta cells & foetal cells
6dpt...Placenta cells begin to secret HCG in the blood
7dpt...More HCG is produced as foetus develops
8dpt...More HCG is produced as foetus develops
9dpt...HCG levels are now high enough to be immediately detected on HPT


----------



## lou/s

thats really informative thanks is the day of et classed as 1dp ?


----------



## muffin1302

Thanks patbaz I dont feel so bad about my negative tests now as I'm 7dp3dt.


----------



## barbster

Thanks Patbaz, thats very interesting reading.

Now you've taken the time to write all that out you should go to the shops and treat yourself  


Barbs x


----------



## patbaz

Lou et is day zero huni as far as I know


----------



## SH5STAR

Thanks patbaz that's really interesting reading. I'm only 3dp5dt and am. It feeling any symptoms at all. It has put my mind at rest a little. Thanks very much. 

I too am testing on 25th May and enjoying feeling pupo. It is the nearest I have been to being pregnant and I love living in hope. It's actually my birthday on 24th May and I have been tempted to test a day early. Could be the best birthday pressie ever however at the same time could ruin my birthday. My hubby is telling me to wait though! Good idea gold bunny about the pressies. 

I'm getting really bored being off work already, I'm definitely going to go back in next week. 

Hope you are all doing well. Lots of    for you all xx


----------



## Sashaj

This thread is sooo fast. I have been doing my makeup and come back and there are two more pages. 

Good morning Barbs - I love your comments about being taken away by people in white coats. That is so funny. I think they should take me with you. I am going mad today talking to my embryos to give me some signs but nothing.......

Patbaz -wow that is lots of information. I am going to read it in a minute. 

SH5STAR - also no symptoms honey. Completely nothing!! Fit as anything. My period was due on Monday and not a single symptoms. 

I have been thinking about testing early but I will have to leave it until the 26th as I really don’t want to let my husband down. He is equally excited and I can't do it behinds his back. I did this last time and felt awful. Never again.....

Patbaz -shopping sounds great. I might do that today.

Godlbunny - love the presents idea although I agree that it should be our hubbies doing the presents. Let's hope for some diamonds (in my dreams...... )

Sasha

xx


----------



## lou/s

thanks for that patbaz trying to wish the time away quicker he he  
hi sh5star your exactly same stage as me, iam bored out my brain aswell going slightly mad but not back at work till day after otd.
xx


----------



## SH5STAR

Hi Lou,

It feels like such a long wait doesn't it. I don't know what I would do without tv and the Internet! I'm over analysing every twinge in my body and I'm sure it's mostly wind. Lol. I hope that you are doing well, we can all get through this together. 

Ps I'm doing so much Internet shopping this week it's dangerous, I'm sure my hubby will hide my card when he gets home and finds out. Haha. 

Xx


----------



## fifigee

I can't believe it I have tested 2 days early and got my BFP !! this is amazing . no symptoms apart from cramping . I am in shock


----------



## Jessart

Oh wow fifigee   congratulations x x x


----------



## patbaz

Hi girls looks like it might be all over for me . Just been to toilet and (tmi warning) I had a lump of crinone mixed with what can only be described as dark tissue when I wiped. I am devastated as dh says this is our last go as we can't afford any more tx. I know that it is early and I don't test for a week but I don't see how a anything could be left in there


----------



## muffin1302

fifigee congratulations   


Patbaz I really hope its nothing to worry about x


----------



## Sashaj

congrats fifgee.

Patbas - darling please don't worry. I would ring your clinic and ask them for some advice. 

We are all overanalysing everything. It could be your implantation bleeding. My friend had two successful IVF's and bled during both of them heavily. She had two embryos each time (both poor quality) and now she has two lovely daughters. So please, it is is not over yet.

SH5STAR and Lou - same as you. Only 6th day of my wait and going mad. Back at work next week. I just had a moment of madness and started ironing (sooo not me). My hubby will be in shock when he gets home   

I was all calm untill I came upstairs and saw my fat cat sitting on the window ledge watching the birds looking like he was just about to jump!!! I managed to pull him down. Last think I need is a dead cat!!!  

God help me.......


----------



## Sashaj

Fifgee - your signature says that you had two early basts transfer. Was this a three day transfer? I had a three day transfer but they told me that my embies started progressing into morulas (I guess this means early blasts??). We only had 3 embies so we didn't go into day 5. Was yours the same? What does early basts means??

Do you know?

Give me some hope please. 

Thanks 

Sasha

xx


----------



## Leigh1973

Patbaz

I had the same at 6dp5dt and have a BFP - don't worry at all at this early stage x


----------



## silentlywishing

Thanks everyone and good luck to you all I have to wait till 4 for the definately final verdict think we're gona go straight in for another natural, use up our last 2 embies then before we start another fresh...

Pathaz I was trying to work out where you are, I'd say 7dp?? Too early for af hun more likely implantation    xxx


----------



## fifigee

Hi Sashaj....ok my 2 were day 5 transfers , not quite at full blasts but were past being morulas  I was told mine were grade 2 ........Praying you get your BFP .xxx


----------



## Sashaj

I see. Mine were day three but she said they started compacting into morulas and they were grade 1 (the embryologist was very positive that they would go into blasts). However, my clinic will not do day 5 unless you have at least 5 good embryos (we only had 3). 

Can I also ask you what cramping did you have??

I feel absolutely nothing. I had some mild discomfort for the first three days but absolutely nothing now.

How about you??

xx


----------



## AMD

Gosh ladies this thread moves fast! Pat sounds more like implantation to me. FIfi good news. Silently wishing thinking of you.

Well yesterday was awful with a migraine & sickness. Today I have lower womb cramping especially when I move & lower back pain which I get when I don't exercise as had spinal surgery & need to exercise.


----------



## staceykav78

_Hi Everyone,_
Ive been reading this thread for a few days you all sound really nice i have wanted to post just wasn't sure what yo say.
I have no idea how to change my tickers down below so a bit about my treatment.
Had FET on monday 14/05/12 day 3 Embryo's only 1 transfered  my OTD is 28/05/12, this is my second go at ivf if anyone can help me change my info on my profile please mail me or post Thanks .


----------



## traceytbird80

Hi ladies

amd - thanks for the reassurance sorry you had a bad day yesterday hope you feel better today I am also having bad af pains makes you panic im just keeping my fingers crossed

patbaz - sorry for you today but lets hope its an implantation bleed there seems to be alot of ladies who have had bleeds and still got bfp so hang in there and rest 

staceykav - hi I updated my treatment details the other day and went through profile and updated it they way hope that helps

silentlywishing - so sorry   

tbirdx


----------



## Selzi

Congratulations fifi! That's great news, so happy for you.

Welcome Staceykav78!

So sorry Silentlywishing. Sending you hugs  

Hi Leigh - I am fine thanks hon. Like you, I am 10dp 5dt but I have managed to resist testing so far as i'm too scared that it will be negative. My OTD is Monday but I have been thinking about testing on Saturday. Do you think testing 2 days early would give an accurate result? Your OTD is tomorrow isn't it, so your clinic must think that the result will be clear by then. I think my clinic are being a bit over cautious. I'm not having any symptoms at the moment, but I did have some faint brown discharge (sorry for TMI) at 13dpo, which I thought was a bit late for implantation bleeding to occur, but I rang my clinic and they said that it can happen any day after 9dpo, so who knows! Anyway, congrats on your results so far. Things are looking very positive for you. I hope everything continues to go well  

Sel X


----------



## Sashaj

oh guys I wish I had AF pains. I feel absolutely nothing and I am really anxious that everybody else is having symptoms. At the same time I would probably be anxious if I had AF pains. You can't with with this bloody IVF!!!!.  

Hi Stacey, welcome on board. I am also on my second IVF - first one was BFN. We had two embies transfered.  

xx


----------



## hazel23

hi ladys thank you for sending the links to this page.this is my 2nd cycle of icsi this is day 1 of my 2ww so still got along way to go trying to stay   and hopeful i get lots of     i had 2 embryos put back  so there home were they belong im so hoping it works as im on my fail try of treatment  sorry for going on ladys good luck to all in 2ww lots of    for you all xxx


----------



## Sashaj

Welcome Hazel 23 and good luck.


----------



## hazel23

sashaj thanks hun xxx


----------



## staceykav78

Thanks for the lovely welcome x
Selzi      I tested early with my son it was a fresh cycle and i begun testing from about day 5    but to be honest i bought in excess of 30 pregnancy test i was getting faint positive from around day 6/7 but was also getting negative. I am gonna wait till Otd as i know in the past i was buying pregnancy test everyday even when i got my BFP on OTD i was still testing weeks later to make sure it didn't go away    crazy i know. Otd is set for a reason and im gonna go with that this time xx


----------



## fifigee

Sashaj...I had period dull cramping ever since next day after 5 day tansfer ...some days worse than others ....Last night was strong , but this morning nothing ....... it all does you head in hey ? xxx hence why i caved and tested early


----------



## Kirsty1

Hello this is our 3rd ivf cycle had 2 embryos transferred yesterday (day2) one grade 2 one grade 3 and just starting our 2 ww! Good luck to everyone xx


----------



## Sashaj

Welcome Kirsty 1 and good luck.  

StaceyKav - did you have any symptoms with your son? Did you say you were getting positives and negatives? That must have been so stressful. x


----------



## AMD

Welcome Kirsty & good luck


----------



## HappyHopeful

Crikey! I took a few hours away from the internet to eat tons of food and the pages have moved on rapidly!!

  Hi to the new ladies, and welcome, we are a very supportive and friendly bunch!  With lots to say. 

I spent some time this morning reading the first 20 pages of this thread and love that someone's husband called this area  "the hatchery"   where all the hens are clucking while they hatch their eggs tee hee    

   Fifigee  on your big news!!  I see you are a 5 day blastie like me, did they give you a 14 day test date?  Brave of you to test early!! I have also being having little cramps since the day after transfer - hope it means something positive.  No other symptoms though...  did you have anything else?

Sasha, I am thinking about the merits of testing early in answer to your question.  I am only 5dp5dt so I have a while to wait although according to the info that Patbaz posted on page 118 of this discussion, there is enough HCG in our system after 9dp5dt.  So that means I am feeling tempted to try in 4 days time.  Hmmm might be going  

I haven't bought a test yet - any recommendations for the best HPTs on the market?

Happy Thursday Hatchery Girls


----------



## grantly

hi happyhopefull im now 4wk2d   superdrug had bogof on first response so i got 4 for £10.49 i also got some clear blue digital to make sure just awaiting 7 week scan date .the waiting never ends


----------



## Em0504

Grantly, thanx 4 superdrug info, Im bound 2 wanna test more, so will head there at the weekend...bargain! x


----------



## em2009

Hello ladies fellow chickens,like the idea of the hatchery thats what me and husband call it. I am new here so wanted to join if you don't mind would like some fellow bonkers people to help me feel bit sane.
About me on two week wait of first IVF ET was on 7 May 2 embryos transfered test date is 22 May. We were told that this wasn't IVF just trial stimulation as had such low reserves. Then after first scan and bloods told by horrible nurse to think about Egg donor abroad as wasn't responding and were going to cancel treatment. Wasn't prepared for that at all. However things got better and made it to egg collection got 4 eggs all fertilized but then one didn't make it so 2 embryos transferred. Now on dreaded wait didn't think it would be an issue but man how long can two weeks drag. Not sure if others have had this but on 4 day post transfer was told to take extra HCG shot.
The wait has been killing me first week felt like tummy was swollen sore boobs then caved and tested early. GOT BFP but this was before i joined you guys and realised it was still HCG shot. Last night was teary thinking it hadn't worked as have had no symptoms boobs all fine tummy has gone down and this happens before AF arrives. Had no bleeding at all no real symptoms now which makes me think may not have worked.
Anyway thats a long message thanks for letting me join the madness. Wish us all lots of love and luck


----------



## HappyHopeful

Wow Grantly!   Amazing news, it must feel so good to have that   at the end of the 2ww.   So what is your due date for you little bundle of joy? 

Thanks for the advice about the HPT's!

I remember your name from earlier in the month - perhaps from the early may 2ww on this thread, so chuffed for you!

How are you getting on?  Are you back at work?

Hope all you other hatchery hens are doing ok today!  I have a bit of a headache... worried!!


----------



## fifigee

Happy hopeful they gave me a 13 day test date ..........I noticed I was getting up for a wee in the night . I never do that and apart from that nothing other than the cramping . xxx


----------



## EssieJean

Hello everyone - i've posted before but now I'm offically on my 2ww!!!  Only had ET this morning and I'm going stir crazy already - there's no hope     

So now my two precious embies have jumped aboard the 'womb with a view' - hopefully they'll settle and snuggle right in and decide they like it and stay   

OTD 30th May! - there should be a 'biting my teeth' icon!

Hello to Em2009 and congrats to Grantly - sending you and everyone      

Essie x


----------



## HappyHopeful

fifigee - yep, so far all I have is cramping. Fingers crossed my bladder starts waking me up in the night then I guess!  

Hey EssieJean, welcome back!  Good to see a fellow ED hen in the 2ww with me.  It's ben a tough journey but I guess you must be as pleased as I am up to be here at all!  Huge good luck wishes coming your way from me - blowing you a bubble right now!   

Jo x


----------



## EssieJean

Thanks HappyHopeful - glad to be in the hen hatchery madness - no doubt I'll be going 'clucking'   very soon     The nurse said she could see the relief wash over me - another hurdle over...NEXT!  Thank you for the bubble! I'm not entirely sure what they are (??)  but here's back at you     

Essie x


----------



## Sashaj

Hi girls,

I just had a wonderful walk in our local countryside and I am treating my embies to some egg omelet and plenty of fresh salad  . I am not as lucky as you Happy Hopefull (I mean your husband cooking for you xx).  

Love the idea of chicken factory. Soooo funny and so true.  

Hi Essie - so glad your ET went well. You can relax now. I slept so well two nights after me ET because I was relieved that they are back in and I got back from the hospital safe.

Hi Emm 2009 - welcome.  I also have no symptoms so don't worry. I had some symptoms during my first IVF (although not many) and it was BFN. So perhaps this one will be BFP.   

It is all down to nature from now. I pray for all of us girls


----------



## Em0504

Congratulations on being pupo essie x
Welcome em2009 x
Im feeling absolutely exhausted 2day, can't even face a little walk!


----------



## EssieJean

Thanks sashaj - i'll certainly sleep tonight   Not getting any cramps or anything yet - prob too early. Must stop fretting and rest !

Em0504 - OMG - its only now that you said pupo, its sinking in ha ha - i guess i am!   

Essie
x


----------



## AMD

Welcome em 2009. Congrats essie. 

I'm trying my best to relax & forget I'm on the 18 day wait! Seen as I not on 2ww! It's so hard. Only on day 2 I'm rubbish.


----------



## barbster

This thread certainly moves fast! Can't keep up!  

Welcome to all the new girls and hope your 2WW goes quickly and smoothly for you 

Congrats Essiejean on now being PUPO, I know you were worried about your eggs but they are now snugly on board where they belong  

Congrats fifigee  

                                                    

Barbs x


----------



## Sashaj

Hi Barbs,

what have you been up to today? xx


----------



## SH5STAR

Hi girls,

I just ventured to do some food shopping 3 days after ET and only got a small amount in two bags. I took them out of the car and brought them in the house. When I lifted them onto the work top, I felt a sharp cramp in my lower right hand side that lasted about two seconds. I can't believe I was so stupid to go shopping and put myself at risk like that. I haven't had any cramps up until now at all. I'm worried now that I may have done something. I still can't believe I did it. Xx


----------



## HappyHopeful

Hi SH5STAR

Don't get freaked - it may be nothing at all!  I have been getting cramps throughout.  It may make you feel better to hear that someone on here said that the process is like putting a sesame seed in a jam sandwich so keep positive that you have not done any harm, but perhaps you can use the feelings you had afterwards to remind you not to over do it again!

Take care of yourself lady!!


----------



## Sashaj

SH5STAR - sweetie don't worry. It is your body telling you to get on with life. My hospital urged me to get on with things as usual just don't over do it. I also went to my local shop and carried a bag, I have lifted my fat cat (milions of times) and also run after him in the garden. It is normal. If you didn't know you had your embies insight you, you could be rollercoasting, having sex, drinking alcohol (and God knows what else.....). 

Please honey don't call yourself stupid. My hospital told me that little bit of mild exercises is good to promote blood flow into your uterus. You should not be lying in bed doing nothing. I am sure the bags were probably really light and you are just panicking. 

Try not to think about it.


----------



## SH5STAR

Thank u girlies you have definitely made me feel a better. You are right there happy hopeful I won't be doing it again. I think it just scared me a bit that's all. I haven't had anything since thankfully though.  Sashaj you are right we have to get on with life. I have given myself a telling off and will try and forget it now!!!

Sorry happy hopeful I have to dash I'm making the hubby a cake - mind you there I go again! I find it so hard resting. Lol. Would love a chat soon xx


----------



## barbster

Try not to worry SH5STAR - your embies will be tightly snuggled in now, your body was just reminding you! It's very difficult but like Sasha says you have to carry on as normal as possible, just being aware.

Hi Sasha, apart from 2 dog walks I have been very lazy, just pottering around the house, am having a sort out of clothes, books etc for charity. I also slept for 2 hours and now feel tired again,so will go back to the sofa. How are you?

Hope everyone else is ok

Barbs x


----------



## Sashaj

Hi Barbs,

I am fine thanks. I have been for a walk and done some ironing. I also feel really tired and I have an awful headache (I think it is lack of caffeine ). I am usually very active so I think 'doing nothing' is making me more tired. Saying that, I am loving having a week off as this is my first week off since Christmas. 

Other than headache and feeling tired, I feel no symptoms at all.  How about you??

xx


----------



## bumblebee389

Hello Ladies

I've been ready far more than I've been posting on here but now nearing the end and thought I'd just check in.
I'm sat here with the 2 pack of CB digital I just bought from the shops with my OTD being tomorrow. Thing is I really don't want to test as I have a gut feeling it going to be bad news. 

Anyone else got that sinking feeling? I've got nothing to base it on, no bleeding, no cramps, no nothing. Also worried as was a 2dt so kind of feel like I got a little weakling embie on board!

If it is negative I've planned my day out to keep me busy: 
1) Go for long run
2) Have a hot bath
3) Eat lunch of smoked salmon, pate and soft cheese
4) Drink *at least *1 good bottle of wine
5) Hopefully pass out and await the return of my DH to come and look after me and give me 

One thing I have learnt from this 2ww is that if we do go againfor round 2, I will definatley ask to get signed off, I have found these stress of work really hasn't help or distracted me in a good way at all.

bumblebee x


----------



## HappyHopeful

I am having bit of a wobble - I have a headache today and this is something I usually associate with the dreaded AF.  Could there be another reason for it??


----------



## muffin1302

Happyhopeful its also a sign of pregnancy x 


Just wondering if any of you have tested to find out when the trigger shot disappered?


----------



## bumblebee389

Happy Hopeful, could be a lack of chocolate headache...worth a cadburys caramel and a galaxy to find out?


----------



## Sashaj

Hi HappyHopeful,

I am also having a headache today. For me, it is lack of fresh air and not exercising (I usually run everyday). I think it could also be stress as we are all thinking about our embies too much and also all the drugs we are taking. Are you drinking plenty of water?? I was told to drink 2 liters per day.  Try not to worry honey. On a different note, I sent you a message on your personal account.  Lots of Love Sasha


----------



## barbster

Happyhopeful - could be a side effect of medication? What are you taking?

Bumblebee - Your list is almost identical to what I would do too I would add in an large cappucino with an extra shot)  ,    that you won't do it tomorrow though, no symptoms doesn't necessarily mean anything (this is what I have learnt from reading this forum) Good luck

Barbs x


----------



## Sashaj

Good luck tomorrow bumblebee. I feel exactly the same as you. No symptoms, nothing at all but I am still praying for BFP. Many people have BFP's with no symptoms. 

By the way, I love your list of things you are going to do. I will do exactly the same. Running, having a bath, eating lots of soft cheese - that is so me.   

Good luck tomorrow.


----------



## patbaz

Evening Ladies

Welcome to all the newly PUPO ladies, I wish you all the very best of luck.

Sorry I have been awolmost of today but I needed to get away from all things fertility related after what happened this morning.  I went out shopping but was too down to buy anything but knickers (how boring am I).  I have had very bad af pains since this morning and the accompanying headache.  I also feel quite sickly all things that happen to me when af raises her ugly head so I have made an appointment with my consultant for Monday as I will be 11dp3dt and there should be enough hcg in urine for test and if no af I am going to beg for a scan.

DH and I have also agreed that if no af by MOnday we are going to do hpt everyday until we get a BFP or af shows

so now I am off to get myself a big bar of dairy milk - thanks fo rthat idea bumble bee

love
Pat
xxx


----------



## jellybean257

Hi everybody....

Im halfway through my 2ww and im pulling my hair out !!!!

Any suggestions for staying sane !!!!


----------



## Sashaj

Hi Pat,

I was wondering how you were. I wish you all the best. I can't even fit into my knickers at the moment so I could do with shopping for some  

I hope all your symptoms mean that you are pregnant. I pray for you my love.   

Please let us know how you get on.

Love

Sash
x


----------



## fifigee

Happy Hopeful I got headaches and I got my BFP


----------



## HappyHopeful

Aaaw thanks hatchery girlies for helping me de-stress about the headache!  Feeling better already - you ladies rock!!


----------



## patbaz

thanks Sasha I apreciate you thinking of me xx


----------



## silentlywishing

Hi girls was confirmed as a definite bfn today by the clinic good luck to you all

Happy you headaches are probablies due to the oestrogen it dilates the blood vessels to the brain... I had terrible headaches on med's I'm a health care nurse n work with the dictate running metabolic clinics so obviously I quiz them on any little thing I feel and what could be causing it and that's what they told me, they say it's why women are crazy, cheeky buggers haha x


----------



## silentlywishing

*doctor not dictate.. Stupid phone changes all my words!!


----------



## patbaz

silentlywishing there are no words huni         take care of yourself now and be kind to yourself.  We are alway just a pm away if you ever need someone to talk to. xxx


----------



## Em0504

So sorry silentlywishing, big hugs 2 u.
Good luck 4 2morrow bumblebee, i hope that u won't b able 2 do anything that's on your list and that you'll b making a different list!
x x


----------



## Sashaj

silentlywishing   

xx


----------



## muffin1302

Silently wishing really sorry


----------



## barbster

Silent wishing


----------



## silentlywishing

Thanks everyone, I'm fine I'm pretty calm this time guess I'm getting used to it or something... I'm having a nice glass of wine to cheer me up! I have an amazing man lovely friends and the best family a person could ever wish for, we're going to try again after my next period-natural again so I still have hope got 2 embies left if they don't survive then it's on to another fresh I'll keep going till I can't go no more I've done it 6 times so if I haven't cracked up by now then I hope I never will you've all been amazing I can't thank you enough good luck to you all xxxxxx


----------



## 3crazycats

Silentlywishing - just wanted to say really sorry, you so deserve that BFP


----------



## lainey1972

17th May


----------



## Sashaj

oh lainey sweetie I am so sorry for you. I am so so fed up. Why it doesn't work for everybody!!!  

So so unfair.


----------



## lainey1972

thanks for you kind words.  Its so frustating.  i even saw them on the screen shooting into my womb. Like two wee shooting stars they were.  one was 8/8 and the other was 6/8.  i just dont get it.  i was really optimistic this time.  had iui before.    Good luck and wish you all the best.  I have one more try on nhs and think next time ill go to a chinese herbalist/accupuncture as i have heard it can do wonders.


----------



## Martha Moo

Hi Hatchery ladies   

Welcome to our new ladies lots of luck for the 2ww

Silentlywishing and Lainey72 so sorry to read of your bfn

catbob hoping for some good news for you tomorrow sweetheart

Cohenmummy OTD will be thinking of you sweetie

fifi congrats on your BFP

Essie congrats on being PUPO

Have a good evening and catch up tomorrow

Donna Marie


----------



## barbster

Sorry to hear your news Lainey


----------



## silentlywishing

Thanks everyone! 

Lainey I'm so sorry hun its an awefull feeling...never look back only look forward!!! I won't give up hope untill I have to n you should do the same! Really hope your ok xxxx


----------



## em2009

So sorry silently wishing and laineysuch sad news
Good luck bumblebee tommorow 
Another night completed of 2ww still feel bit  
Tried to keep sane went shopping for nice food took dog for walk then had cuddle on sofa with dog 
and other half 
Work tommoroe but can't concentrate so waste of time been there but would go mad at home


----------



## HappyHopeful

Silentlywishing, thank you so much for taking the time to set my mind at rest about my headaches today of all days, you are very generous to have done this in the midst of your bad news, thank you very much I really appreciate it.  If there is any justice in the world then the lovely people like you will be rewarded with your dreams coming true - hang on in there, and keep hoping!  

Lainey, the same goes for you, I am so sorry to hear your sad news - it is a crushing thing to experience and you are among friends here   most of whom have felt exactly as you are feeling tonight.  Just keep your chin up and above all keep wishing on those shooting stars, your time will come! 

love Jo


----------



## Em0504

So sorry lainey x x


----------



## angie pangie

for lainey and silentlywishing.    

I'm back to work tomorrow and it feels like I won't be in my little pupo bubble anymore.  Just hoping work isn't too stressful.  At least it's only one day and then it's the weekend!

Still got ages until OTD - it's a week on Tuesday.  Think I'm gonna go  

Just watching American Pie the Wedding and going to the cinema tomorrow eve to watch the lastest American Pie film.  Stupid but quite funny!  

Good luck if you're testing tomorrow!    

Angie xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Smorkie

I was gutted to hear your news today SilentlyWishing, I know there are no words to make you feel any better but sending you      and strength to move forward with your frosties in the near future. Take care and look after yourself xxx


----------



## sarahcallisto

Hi, i had my transfer on monday so im only 4 daya in! keep getting period like pains though ad dont want it to be bad news  zx


----------



## Sashaj

Good night ladies. I hope you are all tucked in with your embies and your hubbies, doing something nice.  

Good luck to all of you testing tomorrow.

I will be praying you. 

Sasha



xx


----------



## silentlywishing

Ahhh you know what you guys are truely amazing xxxxxx


----------



## CazKat

it was BFN for me the other day... so that's the end of my IVF journey now. 

On the plus side, we do of course have our little boy from the 6th cycle!! Would have loved for him to have a little brother or sister but we've been through 7 cycles, had to pay for all of them, and we really can't afford to pay for more. Sucks, don't it?  

Good luck to the rest of you in your journeys... 

Caz


----------



## lainey1972

Silently wishing

what can i say, you words are lovely, thankyou.  Sorry you have been through so much and you also had bfn today.  its so frustrating.  we will have our time.  where you having treatment.  i was at royal in glasgow.


----------



## lainey1972

thanks jo your words are very comforting and beautiful.  wishing you all the best.


----------



## silentlywishing

Hi lainey, I'm at the centre for life in Newcastle the staff are lovely people, I have family from Glasgow not that I ever see them like.... Are you feeling any better today? I've got work this morning  just half a day tho then not back until monday, I've been a right part timer this last few weeks, been quite nice actually lol x


----------



## Em0504

So sorry caz, hugs 2 u. Enjoy your little boy hun x


----------



## goldbunny

big hugs for
      silently    
   lainey    
   cazkat    

xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx    xxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## bumblebee389

Plucked up the courage to test... BFN


----------



## barbster

Cazkat    

Bumblebee    

So sorry to hear your news


Barbs x


----------



## HappyHopeful

Sorry cazcat and bumblebee  

Heartbreaking news.   Big hugs


----------



## patbaz

So sorry catcaz and bumblebee take some time and be good to yourselves. X


----------



## Selzi

Caved in and tested this morning. OTD isn't until Monday but it's a BFN for me i'm afraid. Gutted, but I had a feeling it would be negative. Getting slight AF pains and some light discharge so I think AF is on it's way. Oh well, on to round 2.

Hope everyone is doing well.

Sel Xxx


----------



## patbaz

Selzi I have heard of women who had bfn the day before otd only to go on to get BFP on otd so hang in there huni xx


----------



## Sashaj

Good morning ladies,

so sorry to hear your sad news Selzi, Catcaz and Bumblebee. This is so cruel. Please look after yourselves.   

Selzi, I know you are feeling down at the moment but you really need to test again on your OTD. It is too early. My clinic is very strict and they urged me not to test a day early. There is two weeks for a reason . 

Barbs and happy hopeful hon how are you girls?? You always cheer me up. I am so down today ladies do you have any tips for today to get your mind of things?

Patbaz - how are you feeling today? I know you had a really bad day yesterday. I hope you feel better today.  
  
Sasha

x


----------



## patbaz

Sasha I am on today huni I have mind of accepted defeat and am thinking towards the future. As for feeling down huni get out of the house and do some retail therapy. I find shoes always do it for me . Although dh has banned me from buying anymore clothes as the pole in my wardrobe collapsed last week with the weight of all the clothes. So it's back to sneaking clothes in for me


----------



## Selzi

Thank you Patbaz and Sasha. I know there is a chance it might still change, but the AF pains and discharge are making me feel that it's game over, but I will carry on with the pessaries and test on OTD as advised, just in case. This is such a tough process isn't it? X


----------



## goldbunny

selzi yes keep up the pessaries at least until either OTD or AF shows, just in case. x


----------



## patbaz

It's a rubbish process for anyone to go through selzi. It drives every single one of us crazy. But remember why we do this to ourselves - to have that little bundle of joy so it will be worth it when we all eventually get our BFP. And because we work so hard to get them they will be all that more special xx


----------



## Sashaj

Oh Pat I knew you will cheer me up. My cloths rails are also collapsing but I can't fit into anything at the moment. Glad to hear you are feeling better today. 

I woke up with horrific headaches and it feels like AF headaches (not good). I know everybody here worries about AF but my doctor told me few times that it is unlikely to get AF until you stop your pessaries (and this is what happened in my first cycle). 

Pat - retails therapy sounds great although I might get depressed because I am so fat. But then - as you said - there is always shoes, makeup and handbags. I think I know what I am doing today. 

Sash
x


----------



## HappyHopeful

Selzi and Patbaz, sorry to hear that you are both feeling it hasn't worked but Selzi it ain't over till the fat embie sings so keep on those meds and stay positive till Monday.  Patbaz, you are still a long way from your OTD (on my phone so can't check) but if memory serves you are not due to test till the 25th. Hold onto hope and don't give up on those little 'uns yet. Many people have full AF bleeds throughout their pregnancy so try to stay positive and keep taking your drugs! We aren't going to let you leave our hatchery yet!

Sasha, it's a shame to hear you are down today.  Pat is right, go do some retail therapy to cheer yourself up. I bought some canvases and new paints for my down days, I intend to while away the low hours with some creative and uplifting activities.  Do you do anything creative or crafty? Now is a great time to channel ourselves that way, as we wait for mother nature's creations to grow inside us. I will log into the chat room too. If you want to talk see you there......

AFM, I am in bed recovering from this mornings hideous injection in my    

Hideous daily mega-injection aside, no symptoms yet today apart from the odd twinge in my abdo, no headache thankfully! But overall feeling happy and serene.  Can't help it, my default setting is happy, I am feeling like it has worked and trying to ignore the worries about what I will have to deal with if it hasn't, might as well save the stressing till I know for sure that I have something to stress about!


----------



## barbster

Sorry to hear your result Selzi, it's still 3 days early so continue your medications until you know 100%.  

Patbaz - sounds like an implantation bleed, looking at your signature it would be too early for AF  

Some of the girls have had a tough week this week,    to you all for what you are going through and hope you will all start feeling a little better each day.

Morning to everyone. Sasha, I am afraid that I cannot cheer you up today, I also feel very low, think that these medications are sending me  .I was watching Planet Earth last night and crying (especially the bit with the baby elephants) although I would probably cry watching it anyway. 
Retail therapy sounds like a good plan, go out and treat yourself and on the way home buy yourself a lovely cake to have with a cup of  tea (the caffeine free variety of course!) My favourite cake shop is Patesserie Valerie, have you tried it?

Barbs x


----------



## cohensmummy

Morning ladies 

Keeping an eye on all your progress and hope your all ok xx

Cazcat, bumblebee and selzi so sorry for your bfn it's so very cruel sending big hugs xx

Selzi I was hoping I'd hear your news was a BFP with both me and a friend having bfn this week from our clinic, hope you get your BFP next time xx


----------



## Sashaj

Thank you girls. Happy hopeful - I am not very arty but I will try to do something creative today. I will try to think like you. Why not to think that this has worked and save all the worries after I get my BFN? Thanks for your advice. Can I just ask - I have never logged into the  chat room. How do you do it and how is it different from this forum?

Barbs - I also cry  all the time. I would definitely cry seeing baby elephants. I even cry seeing baby rabbits in my garden.   Patesserie Valerie - I haven't tried it but it sound lovely. I think I will pop into some cake shop on my way out today. 


You are truly so lovely girls. It is a very strange experience as you find friends on this forum but this friendship will only last for two weeks. Really weird....    

Off into town but will be checking the forum whilst I am having my hot chocolate and cake in town. 

xx


----------



## Selzi

Thanks for all the kind words ladies, it has really helped. I feel stupid for testing now because I have come into work and feel really rubbish and headacky. Damn my impatience!! Lol. 

Cohensmummy - I think it was wishful thinking on my part to expect it to work on my first go.  But I kind of feel annoyed now that our clinic didn't let me have 2 embryos put back and didn't allow me to freeze the other one, so I kind of feel a bit hard done by, but maybe that's just me feeling negative today. I think i'll knock off work early today and try and do something to take my mind of it.


----------



## cohensmummy

Selzi- hope work goes as quickly as possible, when you call the clinic with the result they will tell you that on Wednesday's meeting for the week your case will be discussed and you will be asked if you want a to speak with some1 regarding these results, say you do and then you will see 1 of the consultants and that's when I would demand that at next et you have 2 put back, explain you understand the risks of multiple pregnancies but you feel that's what you would like as for freezing of eggs they will only freeze a minimum of 2 if you have 1 it's never a option I'm Afraid. I declined a meeting as we are not trying again but if I was to have 1 I would complain about the new way they finish the et where you just walk out of the room and then literally 5 minutes later are leaving the clinic. On both my previous cycles I was wheeled back out on bed and rested up for about half hr 40min and even though it's probably all in the mind I felt the chances of success where lower soon as I left the room  this time  xx sending   xx


----------



## AMD

Morning. So sorry to hear of those negatives ladies. I feel your pain. So difficult. If your feeling low ladies try going for a walk, I'm fortunate I'm between 2 houses at the mo, selling one & renovating one which is in a forest so lovely walks. Is there anywhere near you where you can walk & just get some air? Just to get out of the house. I am cross stitching something for a friends wedding so that's helping also. It is so hard though & as most of my friends have children it's hard for them to understand why the 2ww is frustrating. I also have clients pushing me for appointments! Seems I'm not allowed time off! Let's get crafting ladies !!! Or baking I have been cooking DH some interesting meals he's never eaten so well!


----------



## Em0504

So sorry Bumblebee and selz. But like the other girls have said selz, def re test on your otd hun.
My last day at home 2day! Did contemplate some baking 2day, but as Im so fat i don't think i dare lol. Might go 4 nice little walk instead.
x x


----------



## goldbunny

AMD i tried making a lion wool toy when i was on my 2ww but i was so addicted to FF by then i didn't get it finished!!!!


----------



## em2009

So sorry catcaz and bumblebee my heart goes out to you.
Try to keep busy and do something nice this weekend


----------



## HappyHopeful

Sasha - Sasha you say that we will all only be friends for 2 weeks, but those lucky ones amongst us who get a BFP may well continue chatting in the pregnancy section of the forums, and may be friends of 9 months by the time our their babies are born - so don't feel down about that little detail!  To answer you question - to go to the chat room look at the list at the top of the page the first button is 'home' the next is 'search' look along to the 8th in the list 'chat room'    Click on that and it asks you to accept it in a pop up window.  Once you have you will be logged into the welcome room.  There are different rooms to choose from on the side, select the button marked rooms and you will see that one of them is a 2ww room.

What are all you hens in the hatchery up to today?  Having fun I hope, glad to hear a few of you are going to get creative!

I have spent the morning having a lovely hot shower, playing with my dogs and eating an IVF superfood brunch of my own creation (yummy!! nom nom nom).  I just made a little 2ww ticker for my signature, so now I am going to get my art stuff (paints / linocuts) or maybe just get my new book out - happy days 

jx


----------



## EssieJean

So sorry to hear the sad news.

Selzi, i too was told to get dressed straight away after ET yesterday, we then had an hour's drive back home on a very bumpy road.  I always say if it doesnt feel right don't do it and standing up straight away and going home like that didnt.  I think there should be somewhere where you can lay down for at least 15 minutes,  I'd be interested to hear the outcome of your queries.

Take care everyone
Essie
x


----------



## janie73

Cazcat and Bumblebee - so sorry  ... this whole process is so arduous and cruel. I hope that you can both take some time out and come back stronger for another try. Don't give up hope.

Selzi - as all the other ladies have said, I definitely think you have tested too early. Hold out til OTD. As Sasha says, they set an OTD for a reason - not just to torture us!

Barbs and Sasha - sorry you're both feeling down. I was feeling awful on Tuesday but I've actually found that getting back to work has helped me... maybe not on Wednesday but as the week has gone on... but everyone is different. I've just needed the distraction as have been driving myself   looking for symptoms.

HappyHopeful - what a fantastic PMA you have! I guess I am trying to protect myself by assuming it hasn't worked... but I actually wonder whether all I'm achieving is making myself utterly miserable for 2 weeks. I don't imagine it will be any easier if I do get a negative result so maybe it would be better to take a much more optimistic approach myself.

I'm hanging in there. I did have some stomach cramps yesterday but they got better very quickly after a big release of wind!  so unfortunately I don't think that is anything to go on. 

Just over a week to go and counting....


----------



## EssieJean

Hi Happyhopeful - i agree you've a fab PMA    I'm getting fed up already and its only 1dpt!  I'm not the most patient of people    Just made myself tomato soup after trying to have a bit of Zita time - it was only when she said i'll leave you for a few minutes to relax and 15 long minutes had gone that i realised my CD player had run out of battery!!  

Janie73 - ha i can relate to the windy   - your comment made me LOL - good luck on your OTD!  

Essie
x


----------



## Sashaj

Hello my little chickens,

Just got back from my town trip  and I feel much better. I had a lovely hot chocolate (full of caffeine but I couldn't resist). I wondered around the town and done some shopping. It was really strange to be out.  I have been keeping away from people for the past week. I got myself a pregnancy test - Clear Blue. I was standing there for ages deciding between Clear Blue and First response (because I always use Clear Blue and it is always BFN) and then I thought to myself 'don't be so bloody ridiculous' , and I chucked Clear Blue into my basket. I will not be using it until my OTD (another week to go). I suggested to my hubby that we test early and he told me off. I am not going to let him down as we are in this together and he is equally excited. I tested in secret on our last cycle and I felt so bad for letting him down (and for having BFN). 

I got home and made my self two toasts with cheese but then I felt bad that poor embies are not having anything healthy so I just had an apple (total madness).  

I am still having a really bad headache and I would normally have couple of paracetamol by now but I can't, so I have to suffer. 

Happy H. - I hope all of us will get into the pregnancy forum. Wouldn't that be great girls?? 

How are you doing chicks??

xx


----------



## HappyHopeful

Aaaw, thanks girls!
My PMA is born out of necessity.

The truth is, for someone like me, this is the closest I ever get to being pregnant, this is the time when I can dare to dream. I can fill in the due date predictor on ff with my EC date and be told that my maybe baby will be born on the 28th January 2013. I can read about when it might hear maternal sounds for the first time (October) and I can let the rush of good feelings this brings wash over me and make me happy. Why not? I have spent day in day out for years and years on waiting lists and feeling useless and incapable and out of control, don't I owe it to myself to take a few weeks respite from that?

We have all paid the price of this, emotionally and physically and financially, often more than we can afford. So if we can't guarantee that all this payment will buy us our babies, at least we can let it buy us 2 weeks of feeling happy and the  knowing that our little  proto-person is inside us right now, doing it's best. 

If it doesn't work I know I will feel crushed and devastated, and nothing will make it feel better on the day,.
It would be awful, no amount of preparation will stop it hurting if the lines don't appear in the HPT. So I might as well spend these 2 weeks happy, and like I said a few days ago, if there is a little baby growing inside me right now, it will be getting messages from it's mum that she is happy and in a good time and place in her life for it to be born. If it doesn't work then these 2 weeks of peace and mental stability will put me in a good place from which to come to terms with life after failed 2ww. 

This process has the potential to make us bitter and depressed, so why not take a stand against our circumstances for a fee short weeks.
Come on girls, let's not focus on the bad stuff, the fear and the doubt, we earned the right to give ourselves a break and take some 'me' time. Use it wisely, we paid for it! xx


----------



## EssieJean

Hi Sashaj - i'm bored bored bored bored BORED! How do you ladies keep sane?! Ive no symptoms yet but i guess its too early.  I could just eat cheese on toast, despite just having soup, an apple and banana, oh and some chocolate, but no cheese in - arrggh i'm so hungry ALL the time  

All the best for OTD     

Happyhopeful - you should stand for Prime Minster LOL   Seriously, your post brought a tear to my eye and you're absolutely right, we've earned our place in the 2ww marathon.  Wow i feel so empowered now     Fight the good fight ladies    

Essie x


----------



## patbaz

Happyhopeful I have decided that you are going to come and live with me so that I can steal some of your attitude   .  You are amazing and oh so right.   We shouldn't be analysing everything we should be enjoying the fact that we have something growing inside us for now and deal with whatever happens on otd then.  I love your           

Sasha I too went into town today and this time i bought the most beautiful pair of coral platform shoes now I just have to find th eperfect outfit to go with them  

How are all the other chickens doing

Pat
xxx


----------



## Selzi

Cohensmummy - You're right about the experience after ET. I was just told to get dressed and get off home. It was a bit unnerving as I really didn't want to be upright straight after! Lol. Overall, I think it's a good clinic but I always feel really stupid for asking any questions, like they are the stupidest questions ever. I don't think the nurses make you feel at ease to discuss your concerns really. Well I didn't feel that anyway. But I will definatley ask for a meeting with a consultant if this remains a BFN and I have already decided to insist on 2 embies going back next time. I will be 36 by the time the next treatment ends, so I think I will be in a position to insist on that more.

Essie - I will let you know what they say when I speak to them about it.

Janie - Thanks hon. I know that i've tested early and there is a slim chance it could change, so I will continue to follow the plan. I would feel more hopeful if it wasn't for these damn AF pains and slight bleeding. Try and relax during the rest of your 2WW!


----------



## Sashaj

Oh your shoes sound lovely Pat. Thanks for your shopping advice. I have really enjoyed my morning out.

Happy Hopeful - I love reading your comments. You are such a lovely and positive person and I admire you for this. My mums is just like you - very positive (why can't I be like her??). You have really lifted my spirits. 

I have to say that I don't feel nowhere as stressed as during my first IVF cycle. In fact when they put them embies in this time, both me and my hubby cried (he is such as darling) as he was holding my hand. It was quite a magical moment which made me think that IVF is not all bad and you do get to experience some special moments with your partner. As much as it can drive you appart, it can also bring you closer together. It made us stronger as partners. 

I must say, deep down I feel positive. I have this internal piece (that's the only way to describe it), which is so different to my first IVF when I was totally stressed out. But part of me feels frightened to feel happy, just in case things go wrong.  But as you said Happy H., let's just enjoy this magical moment for two weeks.xx

Love you all girlies

xxx


----------



## Smorkie

Loving the attitude HappyHopeful, very inspiring and truly amazing    I think we could all do with a little piece of it! 
I'm sat here waiting for results of my 2nd blood test. I have enjoyed the week and really do feel do positive but I don't want to take anything for granted. Despite my family being cautious and trying to stop me getting carried away (only to protect me from any misfortune) I have said that I understand the risks and I am aware that its super early and yes things do go wrong but I have never been at this stage before and after 5yrs I deserve to be living this 'happytime' for real and am very excited.

I completely feel the pain of everyone who has had to endure bfn's,   I suffered the heartache 5 times and whilst in hospital with the PID was twice nil by mouth for a hysterectomy and everyday the consultant said 'lets wait and see if you improve tomorrow...' was like a lifetime. I cannot thank him enough for listening to me and not pursuing with what would have been the ultimate op for me. My dear friend Fiona has sadly just discovered that her 13th attempt was again unlucky and I don't know what to do to console her. She is keen to try again in Sept after taking some time out but she is adamant she is not giving up and will not be defeated. I have offered some of my frosties but althought the clinic have agreed in principal they said it would not be possible until next year....

Sasha, I was told that paracetmol does not cross the placenta so I wouldn't worry about taking a couple especially if  you are suffering babes. 

I see that most of you ladies are using your own eggs and are very fortunate to be in this position, please don't ever give up on your dreams.  to all of the ladies in waiting on this thread xxxxx


----------



## AdoptionDreams

Ladies, can I join your thread. I just had ET today  x


----------



## patbaz

Welcome hope&pray the ladies on here are a lovel bunch. Good luck with 2ww it is a crazy time xx


----------



## EssieJean

Hi HopeandPray and welcome    I had ET yesterday.  Best wishes and    for a happyending

Essie x


----------



## AMD

Hi hopeandpray & welcome to the madness of the 2ww!


----------



## catbob

Welcome hope and pray - the girls on here are great x

Had my 2ww results today and can't believe I am saying it was BFP   can't explain how it feels. This my 3rd time lucky so don't give up hope ladies xxxx


----------



## EssieJean

Congratulations catbob     Everytime i hear of a BFP it makes me grin from ear to ear. Essie x


----------



## AMD

Congrats catbob. Makes me smile too essie.


----------



## janie73

Brilliant news Catbob!


----------



## barbster

Welcome to the thread hopeandpray   Hope your 2WW goes quickly for you

Congratulations catbob    It's great to hear such good news, you must be so happy  


                                  

Barbs x


----------



## jellybean257

Congrats Catbob !!!!!  

Really happy for u xxxx


----------



## patbaz

congratulations catbob enjoy the next 8 months huni x


----------



## Sashaj

Hello hope and pray. I am on my day 7 of TWW. It is nice to see a new face. 

Congratulation catbob - finally we get to see some BFP's. That gives me hope.  

xx


----------



## patbaz

Essie I think you have to follow your heart with this one huni. If mum already knows about tx why not just tell her especially if it makes you worry less and feel like you aren't hiding anything. We haven't told anyone about any of our tx. It's not good for you to stress at the minute so make a decision. If you let mum know I am sure that she will understand huni. Good luck with your decision xx


----------



## EssieJean

Thanks patbaz - i guess by trying to protect and save her from anguish isnt doing either of us any good now x


----------



## patbaz

Try not to worry huni. Whatever your decision is it is the right decision xx


----------



## Em0504

Congratulations catbob x x


----------



## AMD

Morning. Good luck to those testing today.

So I am on day 4 & my boobs are agony. So Heavy & painful & in the night there much worse? As much as I would like to think its a good sign im guessing it's the drugs!


----------



## KLconfused

Hi girls
Game over for me. OTD today and BFN. Still no AF but i assume thats the crinone. I cant beleive how devastated i feel. I feel like i could literally be sick. Mum rung last night and i got upset and so i had to tell her we have done ICSI. Now im not sure that was the right thing to do as i think im now carrying her hopes aswell as she isnt a grandmother. 
im going to do FET in about 8 weeks. 
Im signing off for now. Going to try to get a normal life going again for a while. 
best of luck to everyone else testing this month. Seems like its been  a hard month.


----------



## muffin1302

klconfused I'm so sorry    Good luck with your fet x


----------



## em2009

So sorry klconfused look after your self and stay positive this whole experience takes it our of us physically and emotionally x


----------



## goldbunny

hug KLconfused


----------



## AdoptionDreams

So sorry to hear about your BFN  

My test date is on the 29th - I am so nervous. I am praying for a miracle    . Is anyone attending Glasgow Royal Infirmary? x


----------



## AMD

KL so very sorry. Wishing you lots of luck with your FET.


----------



## barbster

Very sorry to hear your news KL      I hope things are more positive for you next time


Barbs x


----------



## patbaz

So sorry klconfused xx


----------



## Sashaj

Good morning my beautiful ladies,  

KL confused - I am so sorry for you.  

This might help - when I did my first ICSI I also didn't tell my mum. She didn't even know that we had fertility issues. Then it all came out after I got my BFN, when I started crying uncontrollably on the phone to her. She was absolutely lovely and supportive. This time, I told her. She feels happy because she is part of it and she knows that  we are trying for a baby, which gives her some hope. At the same time, she told me not to worry, if this doesn't work. She said it would not be the end of the world and we can still have a wonderful marriage and happy life together. She also told me not to go mad with IVF's (ie. doing 10f cycles) and think about my health, which really made me think about myself and all the drugs I am putting into my body. 

This made me realise how much she really loves me and how much she is worried about me and that my health and happiness is far much more important to her than being a grandmother. Anyway, I find this cycle very easy because I talk to my mum everyday and I don't need to lie to her. She can laugh at me when I say I have no symptoms, constantly reminding me, that when she was pregnant with me, she didn't know untill she was bout three months pregnant. 

Mums know us and they know when there is something wrong and they get very worried about us. I know everybody is different but hiding things from my mum didn’t work for me. 

Anyway, sorry I waffled a bit but I thought this might help to people who haven't told their parents or have any doubts about telling them.

Essie  - I hope this will help you as well (in response to your thread from yesterday). 


Love you all guys and I am sincerely sorry for any of you who got bad news today. Life is so terribly unfair sometimes.  

Sash

xx


----------



## Martha Moo

Hi Ladies

Welcome Hope&Pray lots of luck honey       

KLconfused so sorry sweetheart i hope and pray the FET bring you your dream   

BecW and Specky77 everything crossed for you both today for OTD

Hope everyone has a lovely weekend planned doing something nice

Nothing but rain forecast but hope someone has the sunshine!

 all around 

Donna Marie


----------



## HappyHopeful

Morning Hens!!

What re you all up to today?  It seems quieter here than usual - I guess we all have our hubbies at home to keep us distracted this weekend 

Welcome Hope&Pray to the hatchery - we are a friendly bunch.  Good luck!    

KLconfused so sorry to hear your news.  I hope you are doing something nice today to make you feel better.

BecW and Specky77 everything crossed for you both today for your OTD, let us know how you get on!

AFM, new symptom today!  Slightly tender (.)(.) appeared last night actually, bit more noticeable today.  Trying not to google it, could it be a BFP symptom or an AF symptom? It's sooo confusing!!

Take care y'all!

Jo x


----------



## patbaz

Hi happy hopeful my sore (.)(.) seem to come and go. I am putting it down to the drugs huni as I have had more dark brown staining with the crinone gel this morning so I think it's all over for me. It is too soon to test yet as I am only 9dp3dt but going to try and stay positive and enjoy being PUPO. Dh and I are going to dinner tonight so that should be nice . Are you doing anything nice today??


----------



## Specky77

Hey ladies I find it hard keeping up with these posts so have just been lurking. 

I got a call from the clinic and it's a bfp for me. Never ever thought I'd be saying this. My levels are 502 so a nice strong positive.  Words cannot explain how happy I am today x


----------



## patbaz

Congratulations Specky its nice to hear good news.  Your levels sound high !!  Could we have twinnies on board


----------



## LaMaR

Congrats Specky77 - great news!   x


----------



## AMD

Happy my boobs are really painful I am putting it down to drugs but hope its not the drugs!

Specky congrats. 

Now got someone coming to view our house. Wish me luck ladies.x


----------



## patbaz

good luck with your house viewing amd.  Fingers crossed for you xx


----------



## muffin1302

Congratulations specky   hope you have a healthy 9 months x

I think I might have a bfp too. Im only 9dp3dt but have been getting a few faint lines followed by a darker one this morning and a positive clear blue digi. Cautiously optimistic but trying not to get too excited as I had my trigger 14 days ago. Also terrified of having another miscarriage   I really hope it/they are sticky this time


----------



## patbaz

Muffin thats fantastic news huni.  I am at same stage as you but too scared to test   By the way a line is a line which is a positive huni so enjoy xx


----------



## HappyHopeful

Wow, great news Specky! Congrats, it looks like 9th time lucky for you!   Take it easy now while you incubate your bean(s). 

Pat I am sorry that you are having staining and feeling it hasn't worked. Hang in there though, it could pass
by yet. Stay positive! Enjoy your lovely dinner tonight, eat something blood nourishing like red meat, and let your DH take your mind off your worries. Smile! Thinking of you sweetie xxx 

Muffin great news, you are a naughty girl testing so early! But, what the heck, you got a BFP!! Yeay!    Great news!

AMD good luck with your house viewing today! Have you used any seller tricks like fresh coffee brewing or baking bread or lots
of yellow? Let us know how you get on...

AFM well I am not sure if my sore (.)(.) are drug related or not. I have been on the oestrogen for over a.month and felt nothing till now, and the progesterone has been in my system for a fortnight and has not given me tenderness before......  Really hope it and the crampy twinges in my abdomen are BFP signs, trying not to google the heck out of it!


----------



## em2009

Specky and muffin congratulations great news so pleased for you both

Home alone today been for nice walk with dog now putting feet up only few days till test day had bit of spotting last night but stopped bad bachache and funny tummy pains but trying not to over think things have a great weekend hens x


----------



## BecW

Hi all,

Well done to all those with BFPs and big hugs to the BFNs .

I'm struggling today, feeling tired and tearful which isn't the best combination before a 5pm till 3am shift :-( Tested this morning and BFN but think OTD may be more like 20/21st as triggered this time 2weeks ago. Dont really know though! Anyway feel like AF is on the way. There was some pink when I wiped last night (sorry if TMI) so just waiting now, don't think it will be implantation as its a bit late for that. (.)(.) still a bit sore but am guessing that's progesterone still being high after ov rather than anything else.

Anyway enough of my ramblings!!!! Hope you all have a good weekend.
Take care, B x x x


----------



## goldbunny

bec hope work goes quickly x


----------



## janie73

KLConfused     - take it easy and make yourself nice and strong for your FET. That'll come round before you know it.

Specky and Muffin - congratulations ladies. Lovely news! Muffin, you've unsettled me as I'm effectively the same dpo as you and resisting testing.

To all the other lovely ladies on here... I hope you're having a relaxing Saturday and managing to get your minds on to something other than this hideous 2ww. I was thinking about my last cycle this morning and realised this is about the time that I got AF during my last cycle (despite the crinone) so I'm feeling anxious all over again. One way or another I'll know in a week's time.  xxx


----------



## muffin1302

Thanks ladies   


Janie I couldnt wait any longer    but if you do test you need to remember mine is very early to show a positive. I've actually been getting faint lines since 6dp3dt. Hubby is hoping both have settled in and thats why its showing so early   Even if you test and get a bfn it doesn't mean it will stay that way x


To all those symptom spotting try not to worry. I dont have many symptoms except feeling really tired and had really bad af pains. I keep poking my boobs to try get them to hurt but nothing!!


----------



## Sashaj

Hello girlies,

I have taken the morning away from my PC. We have been out with my hubby and it was lovely to spend some time together. I have been reading through this forum and wow - Specky and Muffin - yepeeeee. Sooo happy for you.    

Muffin, you are making me think whether I should test early as your OTD is similar to mine (I am 25th). My hubby is really against that idea and I can’t do it behind his back.

Your comments about your boobs is really reassuring - I have been also ‘poking’ them and nothing. Saying that, during my first ISCI I was in agony with my boobs and it was BFN. So perhaps this is a good sign??

I have no pain or twinges but I am sooooooo tired I cannot keep my eyes open. It started yesterday. I walk around like a zombie. I also have a really bad headache for the past two days. I don’t think this means I am pregnant as I put it all down to lack of excercies, too much eating and all those horrible drugs (although I definitely wasn't that tired in my first cycle.). 

I will sound like a stuck record but Muffin, did you have any symptoms? I feel like there is nothing insight me. There is no way I could be pregnant. Surely I would have to have some twinges?

Help

Sash

xx


----------



## muffin1302

Not really Sasha, I feel completely different to last time. Bit tired and had some Af pain but that doesn't mean it won't be positive for you x


----------



## SuzieN

Hi all

For some weird reason I used a first response this morning despite my OTD being Monday and it came back as  .  I checked again with a clear blue digital a few hours later and it also came back with a   1-2 weeks.

Just hope my eyes are not playing tricks on me!

Im sorry to hear there has been a few   and sendings loads of   xx

Good luck to those who are still on the dreaded 2ww x


----------



## Sashaj

Thanks Muffin. 

SuzieN - great news for you too. That is fantastic.  

Same question for you - did you feel any different to your first cycle when you had BFN? I don't feel any symptoms other than tiredness.

xx


----------



## patbaz

Congrats suzien


----------



## SuzieN

First time round I had sore boobs, tired, bloated and AF pains from that started directly after ET. 

This time round my boobs only hurt if I touched them, extreme sense of smell, windy, emotional poor DH and then really bad AF pains when period was due along with spotting and some bleeding but not as heavy as AF itself x

Hope that helps.


----------



## Em0504

Congratulations girls, lovely 2 c lotsa bfp's 2day!
Im so sorry klconfused, big hugs 2 u. Wish u lotsa luck 4 your fet hun.
AFM, OTD take 2 2morrow. Hoping and praying its still a bfp. Will then b able 2 ring clinic on Monday and get an appt 4 early scan        
Hope you've all had a nice day. I've actually been out most of the day which has been nice. absolutely shattered now tho. Goodness knows how Im gonna cope going back 2 work on Monday?
x x


----------



## barbster

Congratulations to Specky, SuzieN and Muffin     Great news

Em0504 sending you lots of           
to you for tomorrow

                                    

Barbs x


----------



## barbster

Sorry BecW    


Barbs x


----------



## Leigh1973

Well it was my OTD today and even though I have had two positive Beta's - my HPT was positive!

So pleased for everyone here with BFP's 

Gutted for everyone with not such good news ;(

Love Leigh x

Is there an early days thread? X


----------



## patbaz

Congrats Leigh enjoy the next 9 months huni xx


----------



## Em0504

Congrats leigh x x


----------



## barbster

Congratulations Leigh  


Barbs x


----------



## hazel23

Congrants to all with bfp im on day 4 of my 2ww and its doing my headin. Trying to look for any signs I think im going mad I really want this one to work im on my fail try. Sorry for going on just doing m
y headin llol good luck to everyone xxxxx


----------



## patbaz

Hazel dont worry pet we are all in the same boat


----------



## AMD

Hazel I'm on day 4 also & im very emotional tonight. Came from nowhere. Try & do something nice to take your mind off the wait.xx


----------



## patbaz

Big hugs amd it is really hard to be up eat all the time especially with all the hormones we have going through our bodies. Be good to yourself xx


----------



## hazel23

Patbaz thank you yeh I no hun sorry to go on xx amd   whens your test day hun


----------



## patbaz

Otd is thurs but gonna test on Monday as I will be 11dp3dt and there should be hcg in urine then. It not to hopeful. By the way you never have to apologise for saying what you feel on here as all the girls understand what you are going through pet x


----------



## AMD

Hazel it's the 31st May. My clinic said not to test for 18 days!!!!


----------



## muffin1302

Patbaz really hope Monday brings you some good news    I know you're not feeling very hopeful but you never know x


----------



## baby hope

Hi girls 
Not sure what to do I had a day 4 transfer on tuesday. 
I have just been to the loo and have light pink when I wipe.
OTD is not until Thursday .


----------



## BecW

Well it's all over for me. AF arrived an hour into my shift. Work is busy but I know the tears will come later.

Well done on all those BFPs! I hope they continue!

Take care lovelies x x x


----------



## Em0504

So sorry bec. Big hugs x x


----------



## goldbunny

BIG HUG BEC


----------



## SuzieN

Congrats Leigh and Muffin xxx

So sorry Bec sending     xx


----------



## Janey E

Hello !

Feels like i havent been on the site for ages - so much has happened! Work has been busy and I have just got home, had some tea and toast, had  a shower, sorted the washing and now Im ready for bed. It is rubbish having a job that involves weekends and unsociable hours!!

Big congrats to Muffin Suzie, Leigh and specky on your BFPS!!!!  woop woop!
Em - good luck for tomorrow
So sorry Bec that you got a BFN - sending you a big hug hun   

Baby hope - Have you done a test yet if your OTD is thursday? Not sure about light pink but I know spotting is common.

I am  thinking of testing tomorrow even though my OTD is thursday, dont think I can wait any longer!!! Argh god I hate the 2ww! 

Good night everyone, love to you all

Janey
xxxxx


----------



## PamH

Congrats to all the BFP's and big hugs to the BFN's

I am getting myself in a bit of a panic. I am 8dp3dt at the moment and just been to the loo and have some bleeding, feels like af is here, my (.) (.) are no longer sore and I have had terrible headache for the last 5 hours. Does anyone know if this in implantation bleeding or is there any chance I can still get a bfp.


----------



## AMD

Baby hope sounds more like implantation bleeding than anything else. Have you had any more?

Pam did the bleeding stop? Many do have bleeding & still go on to get Bfp.

Bec so sorry.x


----------



## Janey E

Hi Pam, what colour was the blood?  Spotting is really common in BFPs so try not to worry, like AMD said could be implantation bleeding. Have you had any cramps at all?

AFM - well ! I am in turmoil.  done a test this morning (4 days early). looked at the window - negative but on closer inspection  there is the faintest of lines and I mean faint, so fait you can harldy see it. Me and DH spent about ten minutes inspecting it but we both came to the conclusion there is something there. Now have to wait til tomorow to test again. Wish I hadnt done it now as it was pretty inconclusive.ARRGGGG the wait.

Have a good day ladies, Im off to work in a minute.

Hope everyone else feeling  ok - good luck patbaz for tomorrow!

Lots of love Janey
xxxxx


----------



## Leigh1973

Janey was it a pink first response? 

Leigh x


----------



## Chloe l

Hi ladies, 

Can I join you I am also in the dreaded 2 ww. Had ET yesterday OTD is 1st June! 

I recognise some if you from previous threads hello to suzie & janey x


----------



## AMD

Hi chloe welcome to the thread.


----------



## Selzi

Congrats Leigh and Muffin! That's great news.

So sorry Becs. Sending you hugs  

Afm - I tested again this morning and it's a BFN i'm afraid. OTD is tomorrow but im 18 dpo, so I know its game over. Also, ive had on and off bloody discharge since Tuesday (TMI I know), mainly brown and dark but I had some fresh blood today, so it's definitely over. I'm gutted but I guess it was unlikely that it would work first time. I just have to pray that it will be second time lucky for me.

Good luck to everyone else due to test soon.

Sel Xxx


----------



## goldbunny

big hug selzi x


----------



## PamH

Amd & Janet - still bleeding and cramping, it is mostly brown, it's almost like all the crinone gel that has built up over the last week has just come away (tmi - I'm sorry!) 

Feel devastated and still have another week to go before I test


----------



## goldbunny

hug pam


----------



## Passenger42

Hi PamH


I was wondering why your test date is so late, I had my tx on the same day as you and my clinic has told me to get a blood test on 22/05 which is tuesday, on 11 days past 3dt, I know they all work differently.  


I felt very disappointed when I did a test yesterday at 8 days past 3dt and got BFN and was hoping it was too early and things might change.

Passenger xx


----------



## Martha Moo

Hi ladies

Selzi and Bec so sorry to read of your BFN   

Chloe welcome to the thread, you are welcome to post here, although you may wish to check out this thread http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=287923.0 which is the thread for ladies testing 1st-30th June this thread will be closed on the last day of May

Hope the sun is shining wherever you are 

Donna Marie


----------



## Janey E

Hi Pam

Well a week before test date sounds early to be bleeding if its AF but our bodies are all different. Implatation bleeding is usually just spotting but again everyone is different. Brown blood is differnt to the red blood from AF but it could be the start.  I would go and buy a pregnancy test and test early if I was you. sending you a   

Pam sorry about your BFN but it could still change. Im still not 100% sure about my test this morning. 

leigh  - I sued Clear Blue but im going to go and buy some first response today and tesa gain tomorow!

Selzi - so sorry  hun. Big hug 

Chloe - hi ! We know each other from the other thread

Well im def off to work now, after getting delayed, so catch up later
luv Janey  xx


----------



## lou/s

morning all i am super fed up today was so tempted to test today had af type cramps on friday and the odd niggle since no bleeding had et monday otd thursday i just dont no what to think i just never can imaging getting bfp    to all going through this awful 2ww xxxx


----------



## em2009

So sorry to all those ladies with bfn this is all so cruel I hope you manage to stay positive 
Feeling nervous for testing


----------



## PamH

Passenger - I did question my clinic about test date and they said because it was 3 day transfer I should be testing after 16 days. Everywhere seems to be different.

Janey - too scared to test at the moment, think it might be too early anyway.


----------



## Em0504

So sorry selzi. Janey keeping everything crossed 4 your next test.
AFM 2nd OTD and its still BFP. Im extremely nervous and can't get excited. Gotta ring my clinic 2morrow and get a date 4 early scan.
x x


----------



## patbaz

Congrats to the BFPs on this morning 

So sorry selzi and becw. There are now words look after yourselves xx

Was tempted to test this morning but didn't. Think tomorrow is soon enough for bad news happy to stay in my PUPO bubble for now . 

How is everyone else doing??


----------



## AMD

Pam i had issues on my previous attempts with the crinone it never seemed to absorb & kept coming out in big lumps. I'm using cyclogest this time which is a lot better as I have had the injections also & they were a nightmare & I reacted to them badly. I would test if you can.

Sorry to all those ladies with Bfn, thinking of you at such a difficult time.x


----------



## Sashaj

Good morning lovely ladies,

Hello to all of you new on this forum. I can see new names so welcome to this thread. 

I am terribly sorry for all those negatives. Live is so cruel.   

Good morning Pat – I am not doing that well today love. I had a real meltdown this morning and started  crying after reading about a girl age 7, who was run over. My DH couldn’t understand what was going on as I don’t usually get upset like this.

This morning, I got it in my head that it hasn't worked. Yet aging I woke up with a horrific headache (this is my 4th day of headache). This is totally linked to lack my caffeine withdrawal symptoms (I haven’t had a coffee for the past 10 days). I was so convinced that it hasn’t worked, that I made myself a big cup of coffee and drank every single drop to get rid of this awful headache. 

I have been so positive until now but since I don't feel anything (not a single twinge or AF pain - nothing!!), I think it will be BFN again. I felt exactly the same as during my first cycle so I know what to expect. 

I am on my day 9 after my 3 day ET. My DH is strictly against testing early. I was so tempted to test this morning. My theory is - if it is BFN and then it will turn out to be BFP on your OTD it will be a lovely surprise. I will be gutted if I get BFN but at least I can start grieving. I hate this not knowing and fantasising about being pregnant. I loved being in my little fantasy bubble first week but I had enough now. I need to get on with live.  But my DH won't have it and I can't test behind his back (I just can't do it). Therefore, I will be waiting for another week till my OTD.

Sorry girlies that I am so negative but it has been a long 9 days and I am beginning to burn down.

Perhaps some of you who are at the beginning of their 2WW can give me encouragement. I need Happy Hopeful and her positive vibes.....  

Love you all

Sash 
xx


----------



## Leigh1973

Sashj - only five days to go & four if you can get hubby to relent one day!

Selzi - gutted for you ;(

Can anyone advise me where on the forum we go from here? Is there some next stage - waiting for scan's xx

Leigh


----------



## baby hope

Congratulations to the BFP ....
Big  to the BFN it hurts I know x x x
AMD - the spotting seems to have stopped . I have 
Never had this on any of my other cycles so I'm  
This is a good sign .
Sorry it's a short post and no personals on my phone.
Will be back later hope you are all having a good weekend.
Xxx


----------



## goldbunny

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?board=42.0. 
leigh try here


----------



## barbster

PamH - that sounds like implantation, would be about the right time. I too lost a big lump of pink stained Crinone this week (sorry about TMI), I think it builds up so much and what isn't needed or absorbed just comes away.

Babyhope - that also sounds like implantation bleed

Sorry to hear your news Selzi    

Em0504 - I won't make a big fuss as I know you are worrying, but I am very happy to hear your news  

Good luck for tomorrow Patbaz  and Janey    

Sorry you are feeling low Sasha, you're in a situation that you have no control over and that in itself is stressful, combined with medication which sends your hormones crazy plus you are worrying over the outcome. I bet also you have never spent so much time at home in your pj's   Perhaps work tomorrow will make you feel more normal again and take your mind off things. No symptoms doesn't mean a bad result, this is a different cycle, don't compare it to your last one   

Maybe my news will cheer you up   I caved in and tested a day early -BFP!!  Me and DH have been crying, I am in shock tbh, it hasn't sunk in yet. Hope that gives you back some positivity

                                                                  


Barbs x


----------



## patbaz

Congrats barbs great news huni  xx


----------



## Sashaj

Oh my god Barbs I am sooooooo happy for you. We have been here since the beginning of this thread and you have been absolutely lovely. Thanks for all your support.

I cannot believe that you tested early as got BFP!!! Your OTD is same as mine. This might convince my hubby to test tomorrow.

What a great news Barbs.


----------



## goldbunny

barbs is that with your own eggs?? congratulations anyway   just the sort of positive news we need.


----------



## barbster

Sasha - My OTD was tomorrow so just one day early, don't test yet, too soon!!

Goldbunny - Yes, my own, there is hope for us


----------



## AMD

Barbs fab news, congrats.

Well I been around the house since transfer so decided to go out today. Just went to the local farm shop & then walked to local supermarket & I'm exhausted! These meds are not good. Feel very faint as well & feel like a zombie couldn't count the right money brain all fuzzy!


----------



## angie pangie

to the BFNs and   to the BFPs

Why is time going so slowly?  My OTD isn't until a week on Tuesday!


----------



## LaMaR

Congrats to all that have received good news today! 
AFM - I too am having a bad day today - just feeling really down, I guess it's thinking that this time next week we'll know either way - that and being pumped full of progesterone!   No symptoms, don't feel any different - which I know isn't a good OR a bad sign, but still worrying!
The past 2 times we've tested before OTD so we were prepared, but I think this time we'll just be waiting to hear what the hospital say on Friday......


----------



## muffin1302

Congratulations barbs  

Sasha hope you're feeling a bit better. The last pregnancy I had was loads different to this time (completely different symptoms) so try not to worry about the symptoms we are all getting/not getting. It doesn't mean your treatment has failed. Good luck if you decided to test early x

Lamar same for you, try not to worry. I didnt have any symptoms and the lines on my tests seem to be getting darker so I'm sure its a real bfp.

Janey keeping my fingers crossed the line get darker. Mine have gone really dark very quickly. Dh thinks its twins   lol, I wouldn't mind actually. A faint line is a really good sign x

Hello to everyone else ive missed x on my phone at the minute. Gonna go and strangle my hubby as hes playing angry birds and its starting to wind me up


----------



## Em0504

Congrats Barbs x x


----------



## Chloe l

Hello everyone, 
Well I'm only on day 1 of the 2 ww & it's been a hard day clinic rang to say our remaining embies did not make it to freeze & I've been really upset by this news as I am worried what this means for the embie they did transfer. 

Finding this stage of the tx the hardest bit so far I'm an emotional wreck , how do u all get through this stage? 

My heart goes out to all those who recieved negative tests life can be cruel look after yourselfs x


----------



## AMD

Chloe don't worry you have the fighter on board. We adopted 3 embroys at day 5 blast & we Lost 2 just before transfer so just 1 on board. Try to find things to occupy you so your not thinking about it. I have been doing cross stitch something for my friends wedding. Just focus on being as positive as you can be for the one snuggling in. Are you off work for the wait?x


----------



## lou/s

chloe i am on day 7 this including transfer day it is the worst bit you are right unfortunately i cant say that it is getting any easier for me either sorry xx


----------



## EssieJean

Congratulations Barbs - such good news  

Lots of    for the BFNs 

Chloe- I too got a call today saying that my blasts arent good enough to freeze and its left DH and I wondering about the two embies that they have transferred.  I'm 3dpt and i've not experienced any symptoms - its a huge worry but trying to stay hopeful.  Sending you lots of  . It only takes one, as i keep saying to myself   

Essie x


----------



## Chloe l

Essie, Lou & Amd thank you for your encouragement it drives u mad doesn't it thinking about it 

X


----------



## Chloe l

Amd- I'm working part time from home at the moment so not too bad as I can work to distract myself but have a rest when I'm too emotionally drained ! 

Love that you are doing a cross stitch for your friends wedding my brother gets married on sat & have meaning to make them a gift - I too love the crafts studied textiles at university years ago so maybe this week I should start a project to distract myself 

How long till u test ? 
X


----------



## patbaz

Welcome Chloe.ime the girls say try not to dwell on the ones that didn't make it. Out of 6 I only had 2 embies make it to transfer and I was told that they were poor-average quality. So you have to concentrate on sending positive vibes to your embies that they snuggle in tight. Sending you lots of sticky vibes petal xx


----------



## Sashaj

Hello girlies ,

I had a nightmare day so I stayed away from the forum as I didn't want to bring anybody down. This is my 9dp3dt and I am really struggling.  I have been crying on and off all day. I told my poor DH off for not talking to me enough and then I cried all afternoon. This is so not me. I don't recognise myself. These drugs are making me an emotional wreck     

I was really upbeat during the early stage of my cycle but for some reason I woke up this morning thinking I am not pregnant. 

Anyway, after having a good cry, I feel much better. It is really encouraging seeing people getting BFP's because it shows that IVF can work. Equally, I feel so sad for any girlies getting BFN's and it brings back memories of my BNF.

AMD and Chloe I wish I was more skilled in crafts. I am useless with things like that. That must keep you distracted. I love sport which is my way of relaxing, in particular running. But of course, I can't do that at the moment, which has been driving me nuts. 

I hope everybody is feeling better then me. Hopefully tomorrow will be a better day (it is so up and down with this bloody IVF).

Love

Sash

x


----------



## EssieJean

Hi Sashaj - sorry to hear you not been feeling yourself, it certainly is an emotional rollercoaster isnt it!  I've no words of wisdom or experience to draw from but just wanted to send you huge    and   

Also, thank you for your earlier post re telling/not telling parents - it was of great comfort  

Essie 
x


----------



## patbaz

Sasha we all get bad days lovely. It is to be expected this is a huge emotional rollercoaster pet and we have all been there and know exactly how you feel. So cry when you want to scream when you want to and stamp your feet when you want to. It's all right by us petal. Hopefully to Oreos will be a better day for you xx


----------



## patbaz

Damn phone that was supposed to be tomorrow not to Oreos !!!!


----------



## Sashaj

Essie and Pat thank you so much. Reading your kind words, and here I ago again - crying   

What is wrong with me today??


Essie I was wondering whether you have read what I said about telling my mum and I am glad you found it comforting.

It is so lovely to receive some response from people who are exactly on the same boat. My DH is driving me crazy today  but poor man hasn't even done anything. 

I am back at work from Tuesday so it will hopefully distract me (although I can see myself checking the forum all day and not doing any work!!). 

I am not testing until Saturday. My OTD is on Friday but I can't test before I go to work so we are leaving until Saturday.

Thanks for your support girls.

You have been lovely and you all deserve BFPs.  

Sash

xx


----------



## Sashaj

Pat that is hilarious - you must have been thinking about Oreos the buscuits?? Food food food - that is all I have been thinking about. 

That really made me laugh.


----------



## barbster

Oh Sasha, have a good cry today, get it all out and tomorrow is another day    Are you back at work tomorrow?? As Patbaz says, this is a huge rollercoaster, today you are looping the loop, tomorrow you will be back on level ground (sorry that sounds so cheesy  ) It helps as well coming on here and talking 

Try not to worry too much Chloe and EssieJean, your embies are in the best place that they can be 
  

 to everyone else

                                          

Barbs x


----------



## Martha Moo

Hi Ladies

Em0504 fab news another BFP so pleased sweetie
Barbs 

  to the bfns

Sasha   the drugs do have a lot to answer for dont they

Selzi, Alex and Suzie otd tomorrow 

Chloe i agree you will have the best quality embie on board

I have never had anything to freeze either

sending      and  to all still waiting

Here are a few links as Leigh asked where to post

For the ladies who havent had their dreams come true http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?board=42.0

and for the ladies whose dream has come true.....

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=284406.970 (waiting for first scan)

Donna Marie


----------



## Sashaj

Thank you Barbs. You have been absolutely lovely.  I will miss you on this forum girl!! I wish you all the best in the next nine month. Little baby edition to your lovely doggie 

Can I just ask you how many IVF cycles have you had? Was this yours third or fourth cycle and was it 3 or 5 day?


Love 

Sash
x


----------



## EssieJean

Yeah, sorry about not responding earlier Sash. Had got myself worked up and DH ordered bed rest for couple of days so not been on forum.  The sun is meant to be out to play tomorrow, so sending lots of happy sunny vibes your way  

x


----------



## Sashaj

Thank you Essie. I know what DHs can be like 

I hope it will be sunny tomorrow.  I am back at work from Tuesday.

Keep in touch.


----------



## AMD

Chloe I test on the 31st may my clinic said I have to test on day 18!! It's too long. 

Sasha go with the flow, if you emotional be emotional. Your entitled to be after the journey we get put through. I couldn't stitch at all & one Xmas my DH bought me a cath kidson cross stitch book with lots of projects, I started there & then tried things of my own & have made lots of things for poeple. I have just discovered an i phone case that you can stitch on how cool! Yes my 18dw is sending me mad!!!


----------



## Sashaj

Thanks  AMD you are so kind.  You are right, it has been some journey. I would love to be able to stitch especially an Iphone case. That is so cool.  You could have a different Iphone case everyday!!

I can’t believe that you have to wait 18 days. Two weeks is long enough!!

xx


----------



## EssieJean

Hi AMD - wish i had the patience to do something like cross-stitiching - i'm easily distracted, a right dolly day dream    I agree with Sashaj - 2 weeks is long enough.  I test on the 30th - I feel I should wait til the 31st to offer support  

Sash = hope work goes okay Tuesday and is a distraction for you  

Essie x


----------



## AMD

I just worked the days out my clinic have wrote the dates down wrong. I had transfer on the 15th they said test in 18 days which I make as 2nd June? But they say 18 days is 31st may?


----------



## patbaz

Amd it's an omen test on the 31st huni xx


----------



## SuzieN

Hi all just catching up on the posts didnt just want to read and run xx

Sorry to those with BFN sending loads of  .   to those with BFP xx

Hi Chloe hope you are well Hun xx how is 2ww going? 

Pam sending you loads of love hun ending a  .


----------



## HappyHopeful

Hi Girlies of the Hatchery! Monster post alert!

It's just taken me well over an hour to do all the personals - what a lot of lovely people we have on our little thread! I hope I haven't missed anyone - sorry if I have!

Donna Marie  I know I speak for everyone here when I say thanks for all that you do for us on the forum, we appreciate your moderation and advice greatly!!

EssieJean & Chloe - Don't worry about the ones that didn't make it - their quality has no bearing on the ones that got put back - they are all individuals, and the ones that got put back would have been the best of the bunch. Your best hope is already on board and snuggled in to your warm tummy. Good luck! 

Congrats Leigh and Muffin! That's great news.

So sorry Selzi and Becs. Sending you hugs 

Passenger42 and PamH - Don't give up hope - it seems that both of you are a week or so away from your OTD, so hang onto some hope until you get closer to the date. Pam it really sounds like implantation bleed, keep your chin up!

Em0504 - I know you are worrying, but I am very happy to hear your news, keeping my fingers crossed that your little bean sticks, keep us up to date please I will be thinking of you tomorrow!

JaneyE - I hope that your day at work wasn't too taxing! How are you feeling now?

Lou/s - try not to test early - see if you can at least hold out until Wednesday - they give us those dates for a reason! 

SuzieN - How are you getting on? What are your plans for the future?

LaMar - Has your day improved? I sympathise with you about those feelings about knowing one way or the other by this time next week. I test the day after you - do you think you will test early or are you going to hang on till Friday. Is it likely that you will do an HPT on Friday before your trip to the clinic?

AMD - I see you also went to the shops today  it was my first outing too! Funny that you should say you felt like a zombie, I have been told by DH that I am vacant at the mo. More about this later in the post! Did you buy anything nice at the farm shop? How is the cross-stitching coming along?

Angie Pangie - Hang in there, it is hard to wait and time does seem to move at a snails pace, but next Tuesday will be here before you know it! 

Babyhope - the spotting cleared up - that's a great sign - it has to have been implantation bleeding! Hang in there hen 

Goldbunny - good to see you are still here handing out advice and knowledge, good to have you with us! 

Muffin - How are you doing? Are you getting any symptoms? How are you settling into the news, when do we hear if it's twins??  Did you manage to get your DH to give up the Angry Birds - or at least turn the sound off?

Barbs - Whoop whoop, yeay!!!!!! Awesome news  So chuffed for you - you really deserve this, take it easy, stay happy and know that this is your time so love every minute of it. Congratulations!!!! 

Patbaz - How are you pet? Well done for not testing today! I bow down  to your supreme willpower. So do you think you can hold off in the morning? I agree that it is better to stay in our little PUPO bubble a while longer, it will come to an end soon enough, why rush it? Oh, and will you be sharing the Oreos?

Ooh Sasha, my little princess  - you HAVE had a meltdown  today haven't you!! I hope you are not regretting that coffee... did it cure your headache anyway? Be nice to your DH, he doesn't understand (none of them really can!) what this is doing to your mind. But you know he loves you and would even sell his precious bike to help make your dreams come true, be nice to him, he's your partner in crime!  So day 9 is nearly done and dusted - we ticking those days off 1 by 1, keep plodding along one day at a time! Saturday will be here before we know it!! You say you need to get on with life, so perhaps going back to work on Tuesday will be just the tonic. I hope it helps you get out of your head for a while. I will be home all week so see you on the forums I guess, please don't abandon me here, I will miss you!!

AFM - I went to Exeter today with the DH so that he could buy me some new trackie pants to wear as he has been laughing at me (in a nice way) this week at the fact that none of my clothes fit! I am now lounging in my lovely fresh new tracksuit bottoms, with a load of new fresh ones in the drawer for the week ahead. We stopped for lunch on the way home and it was lovely to just hang out - he goes back to work next week so I will be home alone for most of week 2  DH told me today that he thinks I have been pretty vacant all week, and asked if that was a symptom of the drugs or maybe a baby, he said I seemed like a pretty contented zombie!!  I was exhausted when I got home from the shops - shattered! Have been on the sofa in front of the telly ever since, nursing my abdominal pains.

We bought the HPT's today - clearblue digi 2 pack - DGH wouldn't let me buy the 5 pack! I had a wobble when we left Boots, because it all came home to me. I remembered that feeling last time when I was full of hope peeing on that stick and I was crushed to get the BFN, and here I am again full of hope and really hoping that I won't have that crushing blow again! I am 8dp5dt so I won't have long to wait for my answer I suppose. Trying not to let myself get scared! The only thing that is keeping me sane right now is that I bought a load of new blank canvases and have been painting furiously the last few days with my ipod on full blast to keep my mind occupied. Glad to have all you girls  to pour my heart out to!


----------



## Sashaj

Happy Hopeful you are back!!!! Thanks God for that. I was worried that you have disappeared and you are not coming back. You spent time writing to us all. That is so kind. I did have a little meltdown with a cup of coffee and cry. I did not regret my coffee (not yet anyway) but I am back on pineapple juice. I will reply to your message tomorrow. It has been a horrible day.  

I love your shopping trip for more tracksuits. That is so funny. I will have to wear tracksuits for work if I carry on eating like this. 

It has been a day from hell for me but I feel much better after reading all the threads from you guys.

I am going to snuggle up on the sofa and be nice to my DH who has been through hell for no reason today (poor man).

I will be back in the morning and back at work on Tuesday (oh no……).

Sleep well girlies and tuck those embies in, feed them something nice and read them a nice book (that is what I will be doing)  

Love

Sash

xx


----------



## HappyHopeful

Night Night Sash

Sweet dreams sweetie!

Speak to you tomorrow   

Love Jo


----------



## Chloe l

Wow happyhopeful what an amazing post great for me as I'm new to this thread so good to get the low down on everyone thanks for all your welcomes today & helping me to feel more positive 

Sweet dreams everyone another day we have got through 

X


----------



## barbster

Great post Happy, enjoy your painting, it will certainly be a good distraction, I hope your little embie is flourishing with your positivity  

Good night all

                

Barbs x


----------



## EssieJean

We should call you HappyHopefulThoughtful!    I 2nd what Chloe says - what would we do without you!

Sweet baby dreams everyone  

x


----------



## HappyHopeful

Thanks Chloe, Barbs and Essie,

Sleep well girls, keep those tummies warm and snuggly 

Sweet dreams, Nighty night....
xxx


----------



## LaMaR

Hey HappyHopeful! Thanks for your message - you're so good responding to everyone! I'm like a stalker in the background just reading everyone's posts and trying to keep up with what stage everyone is at!
I'm pleased you've had a good day - sounds like it was nice and relaxing and that you'll sleep well tonight  
My day has got slightly better - my mood has been improved by watching rubbishy tv all afternoon - a good laugh has done me good!
I've never had a positive POAS ever in my life, so at this moment in time I'm thinking that we'll just wait for the blood results on Friday - our appointment is 9:30 so we won't have to wait long after waking up. That said a lot can happen in a week and I may change my mind before Friday!!  
Take care x


----------



## patbaz

Happyhopeful my otd isnt until Thursday but I have an appointment with dr in the morning to extend my sickline and she told me to test tomorrow morning as I will be 11dp3dt and should be able to see a line on a POAS.  I wasn't sure and she said that it was up to me so dh and I have talked and we are going to test from tomorrow onwards. So say a prayer for me please.  I also agree with the other ladies on here you are a star and such a support to all of us on here - thank you sweetie xxx

Goodnight everyone and good luck to anyone testing tomorrow xxx


----------



## angie pangie

Happy hopeful - you deserve a medal for sending everyone their own personal message!  It's so busy on here, you did so well writing back to everyone!    

AMD - mine's 18 days from EC if that makes any difference?

Good luck if you're testing tomorrow - fingers crossed for everyone.    

The sun is coming out next week which will ease the wait I think!  

Angie
xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## AMD

Angie I had donor embryo & was a frozen embryo as well I didn't have egg collection. Mines a snow baby. Was frozen in 2009 by the donors. My DH has called the embryo captain America as he was frozen & a fighter!! 

Happy just got some goodies to cheer me up from the farm shop & the stitching is coming along thanks slowly! Was good to get out. My mum has sent a couple of trackies through the post (200 miles away)for me as I can't  fit into my clothes or get comfortable in anything!

Night ladies. Another day done. Tommorow will be day 6 for me not that I'm counting!!!!!!!


----------



## HappyHopeful

Hey LaMar - Glad your day got better - nothing like crap TV to cheer you up!   Keep me posted on how your week goes and good luck with not testing early.    I have never ever had a positive from a POAS either.  I can't imagine what it would feel like!

PatBaz - OMG - I can't believe you are going to be testing tomorrow.  I truly hope you get a good result, you really deserve it.  It's mad that you are 11dp3dt already, the time has flown by hasn't it.... even if it hasn't always felt like it..  Tons of luck for tomorrow Pet, let me know as soon as you can I will be thinking of you and sending you lots of love and good wishes.  Sleep well.  Fairydust  for tomorrow.

Angie - Yeay   Let's make a pact to enjoy the old yellow fellow if he makes an appearance, just what we need!!  Take care xx

AMD - tee hee glad I am not the only one needing new clothes!  Not that I usually need much of an excuse! So does your DH like the Marvel Movies?  We just saw the Avengers this week  You and Captain America sleep well, you're nearly half way through!  It will be day 9 for me - can't bear the suspense!

xxx


----------



## lou/s

Thanks happy hopeful for your reply your right I am hoping to hang on till thursday otd. Have just chilled out today but tonight again have bad period pains I have gone to bed expecting af in the morning feels like it so hey may not even get till Thursday!!   For all you ladies this forum has really become a lifeline for me. At least the sun is going to be shining for final few days off work hope everyone gets to enjoy it x


----------



## patbaz

Well ladies not surprisingly its a bfn for me but dh (bless him) says we tested too early anyway. I am not upset by it funnily enough so gonna keep testing til Thursday. If a miricales happens it happens if not I am now more ready to accept bfn if/when it happens!  Gonna stay upbeat good luck to everyone else who is testing today xx


----------



## muffin1302

Patbaz sorry its not the result you want but keep testing it is really early still and my natural bfp didn't show up on a test till I was a week late


----------



## patbaz

Thanks muffin I really thought that after having miscarraige this was definitely gonna be our time but testing early is giving me the opportunity to come to terms with it. Dh doesn't want to cycle again and not sure if we could afford it anyway as we have paid for last 3 tx as you only get 1nhs cycle funded in northern Ireland


----------



## muffin1302

It's awful how expensive it is. We don't get any free treatment as my husbad has a daughter (who doesn't even live with us) I can't egg share due to a medical condition in my family so we have paid 5 grand for one go   makes me so angry as I have no children myself. Would you consider adoption if dh won't try again? X


----------



## patbaz

I would but dh doesn't want to. Tbh I think that I want kids more than he does. He has always said that as long as he has me having kids doesn't really matter. It is breaking my heart but it is what it is. I have also been told that if we want to go for a fresh cycle I need to have some cysts and endo removed as it would be very difficult to get to ovaries so going private for that which is gonna cost around £2000 or more but dr has said that it could ease my suffering during period which would be good as I sometimes have to take time off as I get so ill during period. So that's something else that's on the plan


----------



## muffin1302

I really hope its a late implanter and you start to get some positive signs x this infertility stuff is so hard


----------



## patbaz

Thanks huni xx


----------



## AMD

Pat thinking of you & praying it's just too early to test.x


----------



## patbaz

Thanks huni but I am ok. I am not out yet!!


----------



## lou/s

Patbaz that is crazy surely if your endo and cyst are causing you pain and to be ill that should be a medical thing therefor nhs you shouldn't have to pay !! It makes me so mad bless you  My otd is Thursday was tempted to test but I'm going to wait only 3 more sleeps as my dh says. 
I hope things change for you before then xxx


----------



## Chloe l

Patbaz- I'm so sorry xx hope it was too early & your retest shows a bfp 

Big hug xxx


----------



## patbaz

Lou/s I could get op on nhs but waiting list here is at least 7 months and then you have to wait a further 2months before you can start treatment which would mean almost a full year before we could possibly tx again and I would be almost 38 at that stage and tbh by the time I am 38 I want this door closed either way. So that I can start enjoying life again instead of living tx to tx


----------



## AMD

Oh & happy yes my husband likes Marvel. He thinks he is Spiderman! Has everything there is to do with marvel. Why he called the embryo captain America!!


----------



## lou/s

Hi Patbaz yeah I can appreciate that in what your saying well gingers crossed its your time and you just tested to early fingers crossed


----------



## jess 0x0

Hello ladies, sorry if i'm posting in the wrong thread.
I'm having 5 day blastos transferred today, so does that mean i test on the 31st?
Need somewhere to help me survive the next 2 weeks  

Jess
xxx


----------



## patbaz

Hi jess good luck with today's transfer. Your clinic will ask you to test 14 days after et so today is 21st so you would be testing on the 4th of June. Although every clinic is different and some people are asked to test 18 days after et. I had 3 day transfer and was told to test after 14 days. Hope this helps huni and second to the thread xx


----------



## jess 0x0

Thanks Patbaz, I'll join the June thread. That's my hubbys b day and i'm seeing coldplay that day! no pressure lol!

Jess
xxx


----------



## AMD

Welcome jess & good luck with transfer.


----------



## Sashaj

Good morning my lovely sunflowers, 

Pat - I am not saying sorry to you yet because this is not your OTD. I have it in my head from my clinic that you must not test before your OTD (or don't believe your results before your otd). So please honey, wait. I know it is a massive disappointment to see BFN but it is too early to test. This is why I am not testing till my OTD. I tested early last time and it was BFN and I was so disappointed with myself. 

Girls, I am also so angry with paying for all this. We have had 2 IVF's and we had to pay for them both. 

Muffin, I am on the same boat as you - no fertility issues (mine is due to my DH having vasectomy) but we cannot go through the NHS because DH has two children. But I don’t have any children!!! What makes me angry is that I have dedicated my life to the NHS (I have been working for them for 10 years) and I also pay my national insurance and hardly  get ill. You get nothing in this country. This is so unfair!!!

Jess 0x0 you might be gone on another thread but if you are still there, can I just ask you about your IVF? I can see you have been to Reprofit? That is in Czech Republic, isn't it?? Can I ask you how much it is compared to the UK prices and were you happy with the service?  Good luck with your transfer. xx

Sash


----------



## Micheleclaw

Cross stitching is a great idea. I may finally get around to the knitting I was supposed to do this winter. Clinic just called to say transfer will hopefully be on wednesday of blastocyst - I so hope they keep progressing, this time last rounds we lost lots between day 3 and 5   

I havent even had the transfer and I feel more anxious then I have before. I think as I feel DH is at his end in terms of going again, and that it's not worked for so long I feel it can't now I'm older. All those bets I make with muself ...  Like if I just make a pledge to hop on one foot it might work .. 

Crazy ...

Thoughts with you all at whatever stage u are at. Is anyone testing next Friday - 1st?


----------



## Sashaj

Hi Micheleclaw, please hang in there for those thirty something (I am 37)!! Of course it will happen. I can see you have been through a lot compared to me (I am only on my second cycle). I was so anxious waiting for the embryologist to call me but once the embies are in you, you can relax for few days (before you get bored on your TWW).

It is excellent news that your embies are doing well and hopefully you will get a nice blastie on Wednesday. I pray for your embies   

Try not to worry too much and prepare yourself for your transfer. 

Sending you positive vibes


----------



## AMD

Sasha I went abroad. 

After our 3 failed attempts here we were put back on the donor egg waiting list at the bottom and told many years before we got a donor and we were given an egg share donor here so the quality of the eggs is not great. One transfer we had was awful, very busy, people in and out. They opened another theatre up which wasnt suitable, no transfer chair etc. I had to take my clothes off where docs wash there hands, it was madness amongst many other problems. So we decided to go abroad. 

The service abroad was very good, had a nurse who was with you every step and explained everything fully and always available anytime to answers questions. The cycle cost 6200 euros and an extra 475 euros if you go to blast you also need to add on flights and accommodation, food etc. We flew out for an initial consult and dh left a sample so that when we went back for transfer we would not need to be there for donor egg collection but ended up staying longer anyway as we went to blast. 

The transfer was ok, they leave you after for sometime laying down first in theatre then in a little private room. It is alot calmer than here and they do have different ways of doing transfer. BUT after transfer I knew something was wrong i was in agony not just cramps but agonising pain I couldnt sit or stand or walk was doubled over, back at the hotel it got worse, i ended up back at the clinic endless tests, scans and put on a drip to stop strong uterine contractions. The clinic did respond immediately and you can not fault the service, they claimed I had an infection and that i reacted to the progesterone injections. Many discussions later we still do no know what happened. Bit I am sure they caught my uterine wall which would cause contractions.

I was ill for sometime after and did get a bfn. Once we got that bfn and back home the nurse was not interested no contact and we had to constantly contact the clinic to speak to the consultant to try and get answers. So great upto transfer not so great after. One thing that did make us uncomfortable as donors obviously were in and out of the clinic when you are there and you see this. But I know many ladies who have been abroad and now have babies. This is just my experience.

This time around with embryo adoption has been the best attempt out of all 5, no issues with the drugs and transfer was good, not busy and sat and chilled after. 

If using your own eggs I would stay in this country there are some good clinics and the price cant be that much cheaper as you have all the extra costs abroad. We only went abroad as we need donor egg and they say they have good quality eggs from young donors. 

It has been a long journey! Please let this be our time I think we have earned it!


----------



## goldbunny

michele i very much understand the "if I just make a pledge to hop on one foot it might work " idea - i've spent weeks trying to think of something, some, magic thing, that if i did it, everything would fall into place. i've considered going to church, moving out and living in a tent in the garden, eating nothing but raw food, wrapping all the electrical items in foil, stopping drinking bottled water and only drinking boiled tap water, giving things to charity, phoning anyone i could possibly ever have offended and apologising, praying all day, magic spells, summoning dead people's spirits to help me, staying in bed all day, eating every kind of supplement, drugs, and even the idea of throwing caution to the wind and trying to go mad getting drunk and staying out all night, on the premise that it seems to work for young people. 

i haven't actually done these things they are just examples of the clutching at straws feeling... 'if i did X then maybe Y would happen' .. when there is absolutely no concrete connection between X and Y.. 

things i regret doing on my 2ww include 1) spending way too long on the forums 2) raking the driveway 3) not taking medicine for constipation 4) not getting out and walking enough 5) taking childrens calpol paracetamol stuff that has aspartame in (even though i have no idea if that is dangerous, how can it be if it is in children's medicine?) . Yet when i went to see the consultant, he just went on about egg quality, he didn't make any mention of 'what i did on my 2ww'. Which means i think, that in the grand scheme of things, it's all trivial, compared to the basic biology.


----------



## Sashaj

AMD - thank you so much. You have been through a lot!!! Thank you for your view about staying in this country if I don't need a donor eggs. I think it is so much more convenient (e.g. scans, etc.). I would have to stay abroad for about a month and as you say, it probably won't be much cheaper. Then I have to fly back home which would make me more anxious than anything else. 

Thank you for spending time and writing to me. I am such a sad cow - preparing myself for my next cycle and not even knowing my results. But I guess this is my way of protecting myself from bad news. I always like to have a plan B as this helps me cope. 

Anyway, I feel good today. It is sunny and I am back at work tomorrow. 

I hope you ladies are enjoying the sun.

Lots of love

Sash
xx


----------



## goldbunny

good luck sashaj - i think your approach is a good one though. i think it helps people get back on the horse if they're already looking at the next jump, and not just lying on the floor feeling surprised they fell off...


----------



## AMD

Yes sasha getting the scans here before i went out were very difficult and as I live in a rural area we had to drive far for scans and the local authority were not helpful and refused. Local fertility clinics were not happy about doing scans either as I was going abroad but not too a clinic they were sending people to as they charge an extra 1500 on top of the abroad fees for doing this!

Gold bunny you have had some serious thoughts!!


----------



## janie73

Hi gorgeous ladies. I have tried to stay away from the forums over the weekend and try and think about other things - get my plan B in order and focus on the positives if this turns into a BFN. I'm a bit afraid of doing personals in case I stuff up and get it wrong but here goes...

Selzi - really sorry honey, I hope you're managing to find your feet again. Words always seem so inadequate...  

Barbs, Leigh, SuzieN - congratulations! Wishing you a safe, smooth, happy 9 months to come. 

Sasha - was really sad to read that you have had such a terrible weekend. You have been such a support to everyone over the last week - including myself. Your name always stands out to me on these forums because you said some really kind words when I had my meltdown last Tuesday (was that only 6 days ago - feels like a lifetime?). I hope that having a good cry helped. It did for me. I think I was able to get across to my DH just how much this means to me. I don't normally cry and so I think it really hit him to see me in such a terrible state. I really hope you are feeling better today and able to find a last bit of strength for the week ahead... whichever way it turns out.  

EssieJean - I know it's hard to hear that the remaining embryos didn't make it to freeze but we have to remember that is exactly why they take them to 5 days - to see which are the strongest. And you have those safely tucked in. Good luck.

Goldbunny - your post was really touching and I really connected with it. I am not at all religious but I can't tell you how many times I have prayed over the last two weeks... not quite sure who to. I too have thought of all these 'bargains' I would make if I could get my BFP. I hate being so out of control.

Patbaz - I really hope that you have just tested too early. I am in the same situation as you. Actually I would go further to say that my DH is really not bothered about having children although I think he will go along with whatever I want when it comes to trying again. We have had to pay for both of these cycles. I'm elligible for funding but the waiting list 4 years in our area and I was 37 when we first knew IVF was our only option. It sucks. Sasha, it must be even more upsetting for you to be working for the NHS and still getting no financial support.

HappyHopeful - wow - what a post. I can't compete. I hope you are still happy and hopeful. 

AFM - I started bleeding this morning and am pretty well devastated. I secretly deep-down at a level I couldn't admit out loud though this might be our time. I had severe cramping on 5dp5dt and joked about it being wind but secretly hoped it was more of a sign. Then when I got through yesterday without a bleed (the equivalent day I started bleeding last time) I thought that maybe this was it. But no, I'm 95% sure at this stage that I'm out of the game. I kind of wished I had POAS now because the cramps were so strong it makes me think that 'something' happened. Just trying to figure out how to get through the day - luckily I'm not working.


----------



## goldbunny

janie big hug


----------



## bryony_t

Hi ladies,

Well its a BFN for me 

We weren't really expecting to get lucky first time but we are absolutely gutted. Was doing ok until I got through a photo of my new nephew who was born at 1.58 this morning. In my defence I did have happy tears first for my sister and her hubbie - I'm thrilled for them - but then some self-absorbed sad tears for me and DH too (not helped by appearance of AF this morning just to absolutely clarify the situation for us!).

Back to the drawing board........


----------



## HappyHopeful

Patbaz, oh dear pet that wasn't a great start to the day for you was it?  I am convinced it's too early to have a definitive answer, so I echo what everyone else has said, hang in there and test again at the end of the week. Also, I know the NHS waiting lust is long, but it won't hurt to have your name going up the list will it. You say you don't think that you will want to Carey on, but speaking as a 39 year old who waited on surgery lists from age 34,  I felt the same back then, but the desire to have a baby never went away so I was glad to get to the top of the list at 37, and now am hoping and praying that it has worked, and I am glad I got here. Don't give up! , you don't know what your future self might want, so keep your options open maybe..... Just my thoughts, feel free to ignore! 

Bryony and Janet, so sorry to hear your sad news.  

AMD, Your DH sounds hilarious, mine has tons of boxes of all the marvel comics in the attic, he's a big fan too. He loved it at the cinema last week watching the Avengers. I enjoyed it too but was disappointed that Thor and Capt. A never took their shirts off in this one, that was my fave moment of the Thor movie.  

Morning Sash, how are you feeling today? You sound a lot better!  I hear what you ate saying about funding. I have scrimped and saved every penny to get my treatments. I haven't had a holiday since 2009, as I felt saving for this was more important. I can't afford to do this again, so I am desperate for this to work. I also always need to feel like I have a  backup plan, but I can't look forward to the next one as DH has made it clear that he feels that this is the last go for us. 

I woke up today feeling unsure, DH came in to give me my morning injection horror and asked if I felt pregnant today, and I just honestly didn't know, I don't really feel anything. I have absolutely no idea if this has worked or not and now at 9dp5dt I starting to feel the craziness setting in. Today I feel genuinely scared at the thought that it might not have worked, and the urge to test early is taking over. I didn't test early last time, but I was with mum and DH all week to keep me distracted, this being home alone is driving me a bit loopy!


----------



## Sashaj

Oh girls, I don’t know how I would cope without you. Long thread so keep reading.

Janie 73, thank you for your kind words. Everybody here has been a great support, including you. I do my best to support people but sometimes I say stupid things (remember, I am not English – my excuse)!! I never thought I would find such a comfort from a forum. I am not a particularly open or forthcoming person (believe it or not). I’d rather listen to people’s problems and keep my problems to myself.  During my first IVF, nobody knew about it. But I felt so bloody alone. It was awful.  I was on this forum on and off but only few times. This time, I told more people including my mum and I am allowing myself to talk on this forum a bit more. I find this very therapeutic. I am sorry to hear about your bleed. It is not over yet!! My best friend had two IVF’s and bled with both of them and both were BFPs!!. I am glad that you are beginning to think about your plan B. That is definitely my strategy. We are not going to let this beat us. Millions of people conceive through IVF so why couldn’t we?? It may just mean that we have to try few times to get lucky. Please stay strong and don’t give up on your hopes.  

Happy Hopeful, my lovely lifesaver, it seems like you are feeling down today so it is my time to pick you up. You are an inspiration. You have been very strong and you are allowed to have a day when you feel unsure. It is your mind playing silly tricks on you. Our mind is a very powerful thing and it will determine how we feel and act. Don’t let those negative thoughts get to you. In fact, you have no evidenced to know whether it worked or not. Do you!? This is for all of us. None of these symptoms (or no symptoms) are real evidence. So please, make sure you continue to think positive as your positive energy will transfer to your embies, and that is what they need right now. 

Bryony – words cannot explain how sad I feel for you. Every time I look at your picture of your lovely cat I want to cry (she/he is gorgeous). You have been through a lot in your life and you are truly an inspiring person. You also must be very strong (I wish I was that strong!!). You will feel terrible today and there is anything anybody can say. You just need to grieve and cry or do anything that helps you in your own way. But remember, game is not over. There is always a plan B. You have snow babies waiting for you, which is fantastic, isn’t it!!!! 

Godlbunny, you have also been through a lot and thanks for coming on this forum and sending us hugs and encouragements. It can’t be easy.  

Pat – thinking of you all day. Hope you are looking after yourself. 

To the rest of you, have a lovely day and get rid of those negative thoughts. I was so bad this weekend but I am determined to feel more positive this week. This is my last day of annual leave before I go back to work and it is sunny – yepeee. Mind you – not sure whether you are allowed to sit in the sun during your TWW (here I go again)  


Look after yourselves

Sash
x


----------



## bestbees

Hi Ladies, can I join?

I am 4dp3dt. I have two embies on board that were described as really good.

I am finding this wait really hard. I cant stop thinking about it! I have a headache and feel bloated and naseous and hungry! I know this is the drugs and not 'symptoms' (2 crinone and day and 6mg progynova), but still feel miserable and negative! I need some PMA! I think that because it worked last  time (though ended in MC) I feel like it cant this time, which I know is silly!

Bleurg!


----------



## patbaz

Bryony        I am so sorry petal     

Hi to sasha happyhopeful, goldbunny, Janey & amd I thank you all for your kind words.

I had appointment with gp today about sickline for work and though I was sure I was ok with BFN this morning I broke down in tears (this is so not like me, even some of my closest friends ahve never seen me cry) and she has signed me off work for another 2 weeks.  So if I get a BFN on Thursday I am going to suggest a few nights away for dh and I next week      Time for the 2 of us to just be us without any talk or worry of tx.  Need to speak to dh first of course and see if he can take some holidays 

Welcome bestbees and good luck sweetheart with your tx the ladies here are amazing    

Love
Pat
xxx


----------



## AMD

Hi bestbees welcome to the thread. My test date is also the 31st.

Sorry to hear of the bfns. So very sad. My thoughts are with you.


----------



## Ash78

Hello. May I join in too? I'm 5dp5dt. 

Just wondering if anyone got a BFP 6dp? So desperate to test. My OTD is May 28th - that's a whole week away and I'm struggling to keep myself sane.


----------



## AMD

Hi ash & welcome. I am 6dp5dt test date 31st May & I am soo tempted to test but decided to stay in my pupo bubble for a bit longer as if it's negative I will be putting added pressure on myself.


----------



## LaMaR

Hi All, suspect it may be all over for me soon - got slight discolouration about and hour ago (TMI - sorry!) could be good and implantation, but suspect more likely beginning of AF.... We'll see! It aint over until the clinic tell me on Friday.....
HappyHopeful - being unsure if better than not, so keep your chin up!


----------



## patbaz

LaMar it could be implantation bleed sweetie so don't worry yet petal  I have my fingers crossed for you.  I need to hear some good news today


----------



## Sashaj

Welcome Ash and Bestbees. Nice to see new people here.  

I am 10dp3st. 

Ash my advice – don’t test early. I tested negative (funny enough on my day six) during my first cycle and it ruined my two weeks. So from my experience, don't do it. You might be lucky and BFP but it is horrible to get BFN that early. If you get BFN, you will still be hoping to get BFP but deep down you will never get that BFN out of your mind and you will be thinking about it untill your OTD (that is how I felt). 

Lamar - try to wait hon. It is not over yet. Discolouration doesn't necessarily mean that it is over. Wait until your OTD. 

How is everybody else? AMD – have you made any more Iphone covers?? 

Happy Hopeful – you are probably keeping away today. Hope you are feeling better. I got out today. Had to go to post office and many other things and it was a great distraction. I got my music really loud in the car (like a teenager) to wake my embies up (haha). 

I think I am going mad. I feel really happy today but this won’t last so I might as well enjoy today. I was really down this weekend so I am not sure why I feel so upbeat today.  

Hope you are all well

Sash

 

xx


----------



## patbaz

Sasha great to have some positive vibes on here. They have been lacking today.  The weather is glorious, I am sitting out in the garden enjoying the sunshine


----------



## Em0504

Afternoon girls.
Pat, i really hope you've tested 2 early and that your result changes hun. Hope u manage 2 have a few days away with dh.
Bryony and Janie, so sorry, big  
Hello 2 everybody else, hope your all doing ok!
AFM, went docs this morning and have gone back 2 work part time, half days this week and next, then gradually build up after bank holiday. But if Im not coping then i should go back and she'll sign me off again. So, got 2 work at 11 and left absolutely shattered at 2.30...been on sofa ever since! Called my clinic this morning and my early scan has been booked 4 next Thursday, 31st. I am so so scared          
BTW, no sunshine where i am  
x x


----------



## AMD

Where do you have the sunshine? Miserable all day here, what no sun. I keep napping today. Struggling to stay awake!


----------



## Ash78

AMD and sashaj - Thanks for the advice! You both are absolutely right of course. I think I just needed to hear that. I will persevere!

Does anyone know of any pregnancy symptoms that are different from progesterone symptoms?? I have them all. Tiredness, bloating, ab pains, headaches, sore boobs - the works!


----------



## LaMaR

Good positive vibes today Sasha - I like it! 
Positive thoughts to everyone


----------



## janie73

Well my bleeding hasn't developed into AF as yet which is different to last time. Mind you I've been rooted to the sofa all day so not getting much help from gravity. Phoned the clinic and they said to continue with the gel. Could be something or nothing. They said not necessarily too late for implantation bleeding but not sure I believe them. Think it's gone on too long anyway. Also could be the cervix being irritated by the gel. Or just AF on it's way. No way of telling. Really don't know what to think. I totally lost it this morning as seemed to be exactly the same as last time.  Have obviously been scanning google and this forum for positive outcomes of which there are plenty but just as many working the other way. Exactly why this 2ww is such torture. 

Hope everyone else is having a better day. Lamar, how things working out for you honey?  

Sasha, really pleased you're feeling a lot happier today. Man, the 'rollercoaster' thing is such a cliche but also so true.

HappyHopeful - sorry to hear you're not feeling so hopeful. Only natural, I've been impressed with how well you have retained your PMA. Hang in there.

WElcome Ash and Bestbees.


----------



## HappyHopeful

Hi Girlies!  

Well I just couldn't stay down for long! The rollercoaster has taken me up on high again! Have had a lovely day sitting in the sunshine reading my book and feeling very relaxed! I am on cloud 9 now, just can't believe I'm on day 9 already. Only 5 days to go. Have spent hours chatting to my dad and my brother today too, they are both being very positive and supportive, so that has definitely helped lift my spirits. Thanks Sash, for the positivity earlier, it really helped set me straight.

No time for personals now as I am on my phone in the garden, but just wanted to say hi and let you know I am thinking of you all!

X


----------



## Leigh1973

Janie73

Hi hun, I had a 5 day transfer and had some bleeding all day 8 & 9 post procedure, only on wiping really but have BFP, try not to worry xxx

Leigh


----------



## patbaz

Amd I am in northern Ireland and the sun has been shining here all day it has really lifted my mood. Tiredness sounds good to me chicken. I know that when I got my BFP last time I was exhausted


----------



## janie73

Leigh - thanks so much. And congrats again on your BFP xxx


----------



## LaMaR

Hi Janie, no more news - just looking forward to getting home from work and putting my feet up!
Enjoy the sunshine everyone!!


----------



## janie73

I just caved after reading your last post Leigh and did a test and I don't think it has sunk in but I got a BFP! I'm part excited but part-terrified because I'm still bleeding. Have tried to phone the clinic again to 'update' them  but they closed 5 mins before I rang. Not sure this constitutes an emergency to call their emergency number. I'm so bloody british! The reason I'm freaking so much is my Mum had several miscarriages before we were born but sadly she's not alive to ask her whether she knew the reason but my sister who also had a miscarriage told me she was told she had low progesterone.

If anyone has any advice I would love to hear it. Doing my best to try and relax and praying it's late implantation bleeding. I'm 9dp5dt.


----------



## barbster

Wow, this thread is getting busier!! I have made notes so I know what has been happening with you girls today  

Welcome to the new girls, hope the 2WW doesn't send you too crazy  , at least you have this forum to help keep you sane, it certainly helped me. 

Patbaz - Hoping your test is too early  , a few more days to go. I was reading your signature and about you saying you have paid for last 3 tx - as you had OHSS on your 1st cycle, did they not fund you for your 1st FET? If not, seems very unfair as you had no control over the outcome  

AMD - your last transfer sounded like an awful treatment,   this is your time

Goldbunny - I think most of us have had the same thoughts at some point  

Happy - glad you are feeling positive again, I think the last few days affect your PMA the most, you're nearly there  

LaMar - I too had some discolouration, when I wiped, Crinone was pink stained most days (sorry TMI)    

Em0504 - Glad you are taking it easy, don't overdo things and have plenty of rest  

Sasha - So glad you are better today  ,didn't like you like that as you are always so positive, the last few days are the worst for making us feel high and low, glad you are going back to work tomorrow, it will distract you and make you feel like "you" again    

Janey  Congratulations  , ring the clinic first thing and stay on the sofa (don't forget you had 2 put back) so more chance of implantation bleed maybe

Bryony   

Take care everyone, hope I haven't missed anyone out 


Barbs x


----------



## patbaz

Janey fantastic news huni great to hear good news today. I would suggest that you rest up and phone the clinic I the am for advice re progesterone. Well done petal xx


----------



## silentlywishing

Hi guys I've been absent from this feed for a few days since I got my bfn was just getting myself pulled together,I have been spying tho... I come bearing good news! I'm starting another natural fet my first scan is on Thursday it's a little more of a worry this time tho as I lost 4 embies last time so I only have 2 remaining.... let's hope this is finally my time xxxx


----------



## janie73

Barbs, Patbaz, thanks ladies. Am in a bit of a state of shock (you should see DH!). yes, think you're right, try and calm down and not think the worst and take it easy until the morning. Am wondering about taking an extra crinone gel 'just in case' but when I mentioned that to clinic earlier (when I didn't know about BFP) they said no. They also stop the progesterone on the day of OTD which I know I'll be freaking out about. Anyway, not going to count that chicken...


----------



## LaMaR

Congrats Janie that's great news - take it easy tonight!
Barbs I've been using pesaries instead of the gel (and now it my time for TMI!!) in the back door shall we say....! That way I figured I could tell what anything was if I can any discharge from the 'front door'.... Hopefully it's good news, but I will be on toilet patrol for the rest of the week  
I'm now sitting in my garden in beautiful sunshine, with a health glass of OJ and stroking one of my cats, while DH is making my favourite tea... I could get used to this!


----------



## patbaz

Janey if you ha a fresh cycle they normally stop progesterone after BFP but if I where you I would explain about your mum and sister miscarry ing because of lack of progesterone to see what they say pet x

AFM I feel really nauseous at the mo. I was naughty today after bfn so went and bought a bottle of fuzzy pop which I haven't had in months and now I feel really bad . Poor dh will have to stay upwind of me this evening I'm afraid


----------



## Ash78

Ladies, hope you don't mind, I think my question got buried between posts so I'm going to copy paste again in case anyone has some answers:

Does anyone know of any pregnancy symptoms that are different from progesterone symptoms?? I have them all. Tiredness, bloating, ab pains, nausea, headaches, sore boobs - the works!  

Janie, Congratulations!!!

patbaz... Sorry to hear about your BFN.


----------



## Sashaj

Oh my god Janie darling I am so happy for you. Yepeeeeee. That is fantastic news. Your OTD is same as mine. I so want to test now as I am also on my day 9 and I think the result will be accurate but I am too scared. You are a lovely person. You so deserve a BPF. In fact we all do on this forum.   

With regard to pessaries, my clinic told me (and I have it in writing) that if I have positive pregnancy, I will be continuing with all my meds (including the pessaries) for the first 12 weeks of my pregnancy. And I am doing a fresh cycle. 

But I tell you what, I would be phoning that emergency number and asking them what ever you need to ask them. Forget about in not being  emergency. You are paying for this treatment and this far too important. So don’t be scared to ring them. You need to know exactly what you need to take and hear it from a medical professional. They have a duty of care . So ring them. They are used to this. 


Happy hopeful, glad you are feeling better, enjoying the sun. Glad to hear you happy again. 

Barbs – hello. I thought I never hear from you again. You have changed the picture of your dog. He is adorable. How are you doing babe?? Are you enjoying your pregnancy??  

Pat – also glad you are doing well and enjoying the sunshine. Keep going girlie. We well get our BFP.  

SilentlyWishing – big question for you – how long do you need to wait before you do a FET? I have only had two fresh cycles and I am planning to go straight for my FET if this cycle fails. We only have one embie in the freezer but it will be a little fighter. Better to have one than nothing. It seems you are  doing it straight away? Is that possible? Give me some advice please. I need to have my back up plan ready!!. 

Love 

Sash
xx


----------



## Sashaj

Ash, sorry I didn’t respond to you but you must have posted the same time as me. Honey, please try not to worry about the symptoms. We are all different. Some them will be related to your meds, others will be related to soreness after your op, some could be genuine pregnancy symptoms. Saying that, it is too early to feel any pregnancy symptoms at this stage. It sounds horrible but the fact is, we just have to survive these two horrible weeks and only our tests will tell us what is going on in our body. I know people with or without symptoms with BFP’s so you really can’t tell. 

Try to distract your mind away from the symptoms and project some positive energy onto your little embies. This will do them good!!.

Hope this helps



Love 
Sash


----------



## Em0504

Janie, i had bleeding around day 10 and it lasted 4 a few days. My clinic told me 2 test early on day 15 instead of day 18, i got bfp on both days. Then tested every other day up until day 25, which was yesterday and still bfp...i have my early scan next Thursday! My clinic told me 2 rest, so i ended up being off sick 4 3 weeks in total, now on half days 4 the next 2 weeks. I mentioned 2 my clinic about increasing progesterone but they said no need! I did tho! Hope that puts your mind at ease. Congrats hun x x


----------



## janie73

Hi girls, thanks for the support. I took your advice Sasha and phoned the clinic because the bleeding is now red and not pinky-brown (sorry, TMI, I know). They said there was really nothing that I can do and that I shouldn't increase the progesterone (told them about my Mum and Sister but the consultant wasn't budging). Basically said it can go either way and there is nothing I can do. 

Em, thanks for your response, I just hope it goes the same way for me.

Sasha, if you can hold out on testing I would. I only caved because this bleeding has had me in a right state today. 

Ash - I've spent the entire day googling and the only conclusion I have drawn is that there is nothing certain in this game so don't torture yourself if you can help it. Easy to say....


----------



## patbaz

Janie I think that you should be lying down and not do anything sweetie. I pray that the bleeding stops petal xx


----------



## cohensmummy

Hi ladies, I'm still leaking in the back ground checking on all your progress xx 

Janie - congratulations on your BFP sending   hope the bleed is nothing to worry about and as disappeared by the morning   I kept on the pessaries til 8 weeks so hopefully they will keep you on them too xx


----------



## Sashaj

Hi Janie, I am glad you rang them. It is their responsibility to advise you. It is good that you spoke to the consultant. I would just do what they told you to do and if they say you shouldn't increase your progesterone then don't. They know what they are doing. We might have googled every single aspect of IVF but these are medical professionals so we have to trust them. It seems like Emm0504 had the similar experience and they also told her not to increase her progesterone. 

I agree with Pat, I would be doing absolutely nothing just resting and hopefully your bleeding will settle. 

Janie also thanks for your advice on testing. I decided I am not doing it until Saturday. Extra four days won't kill me.  

Sash
x


----------



## silentlywishing

Hi sasha I think usually they like you to have one normal bleed between tx my last tx was a natural fet so no med's and I'm a natural fet again this time! it has happened really quick for me I'm not sure it usual protocol tho I think they might just be sick of the sight of me now lol x


----------



## barbster

You can't get rid of me that easily Sasha   I will be lurking around to see how you all get on xx


----------



## Sashaj

Thanks SilentlyWishing. My clinic recommends at least three periods between the fresh cycles but I wasn't sure about the FET. From what you said, it will be the same wait between the fresh cycle and FET. 

Barbs - I am glad you are still here. You will have to wait until Saturday as my hubby won't let me test until Saturday morning. He wants to do it with me. I can't let him down. To be honest, I am not even tempted to test anymore. This is the first time in my life when I am waiting (I am the most impatient person in the world). I thought I will be one of those women who tests every day but so far so good.

How are you feeling Barbs?  Your doggy is looking cuter then ever. Loving his new picture, this time, without a cast.    xx
Any REAL symptoms yet now you are prego??

Sash

x


----------



## barbster

That's ok, I can wait till then   I feel the same really, on an off cramps and very tired x

Off to bed now, hope work goes ok tomorrow 

Good night everyone x


----------



## IVFPetitAnge

Hey!

I'm 4 days post FET transfer tomorrow....

I had a 2 Day transfer

2 embryos

one 4 cell thawed 100%
One 5 cell that lost 2 cells - 3 cell

Test 1st of june!!!!


----------



## Fizzybubbly

Hey ladies 

I'm just popping back to say hi, I like to check how you're all doing.

Ash - I just wanted to share my symptoms during 2ww with. Not to give you false hope but for the whole of my 2ww I was googling symptoms vs side effects and from that there's no way of knowing. I finally, a day before I was due to stop the progestrone, read the side effects in the instructions (bit late but hey ho), unlike google the only side effects listed were nausea, diahorrea and headaches (the only one of these I had was nausea on the very last day- now morning sickness) but I had all the other symptoms. So if you're like me check the instructions, it still could be something else but I just wanted to share. Good luck

Xx


----------



## PamH

Janie - Congrats on your BFP - you have just given me a little bit of hope.

I wasnt going to come on here tonight as been feeling a bit down since I started to bleed on saturday night. After reading the last few pages there may be a glimmer of hope yet.  I called the hospital today and they said it is likely it is all over but still to test on sunday, was also told to stop with the Crinone. 

After have spent all day coming up with my plan B with a PMA of joining weight watchers, decorating and finding a new hobbie. I am now going to continue with the disgusting Crinone and will test on Sunday - it aint over til its over!!


----------



## Martha Moo

Hi ladies

cozivf, the 2ww threads run until end of the month, the june testers have a home here, http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=287923.msg5034498#new there are a few ladies testing around the same time as yourself there hun

What a day on here eh, Happyhopeful, thank you for your post hun 
You keep us all positive on here (and i aint even in the 2ww   ) you will be pleased to know i am not because i am a complete nightmare in the 2ww      Hope you caught lots of nice sun rays no sign of the sun here today!

Barbs, Janie fab news of BFP

Em2009 good luck for otd tomorrow sweetie

lots of  to all

Donna Marie


----------



## HappyHopeful

Evening All

DonnaMarie - thanks you are very kind   You are amazing to keep our threads all running so smoothly, and always with such good humour!  You rock lady!   

Silentlywishing - good to hear that you are doing ok, we have missed you!

Barbs - glad you are hanging out here with us too.  Are you still feeling exhausted?  I hope you are keeping well rested.  Your profile picture has inspired me so I have changed mine to show my bootiful boys 

Sasha, I think we are both going to be good girls and wait to test on Saturday!  I wonder who will test first - I think it will be like christmas when I used to wake up at the crack of dawn to see what santa had brought me.  I am glad my DH will be there with me  Thanks again for the positive thoughts today - much appreciated.  Did you get my message the other day? I hope that work goes ok for you tomorrow, will be thinking of you!  

PamH - hang in there darling - as you say -  it aint over til its over!!       What kind of hobby takes your fancy then?

Janie - I am sending out as many good vibes as I can for you     I hope tomorrow brings you some clarity and answers!  

LaMar - hope you enjoyed your night of pampering and being looked after by the DH.  How are you feeling?

Em0504 - How are you doing?  I am impressed that you seem so calm and knowledgeable about it all, you are an amazing lady, your history makes for sobering reading, you have done well to stay so wonderfully kind and sane given what you have been through!

Patbaz - Fancy you drinking a big bottle of fizzy pop you naughty girl - no wonder you are feeling queazy!!  I hope that a good nights sleep will set you straight.  Hope your DH survived the company of your windy pops 

AFM - I had a lovely evening, the wonderful DH took me out for some time away from the crazy.  We went for a walk on the beach in the evening sun  

and then had fish and chips while we watched the sunset over the atlantic ocean.  What a great way to settle my fractious mind. 

Night night girls - tomorrow I will be 10dp5dt


----------



## LaMaR

Morning All,
Good luck today Em  
HappyHopeful - I wish I had a beach close by to walk along!
I'm still not feeling to positive - still discolouration (TMI sorry - but normally the sign of AF) and I started to cramp last night pretty bad (although this isn't normal for me during AF - but the drugs do funny things!)
Gonna try and get back a PMA - I may as well enjoy my last few days of my PUPO bubble!
Have a good day all....


----------



## em2009

Well cannot quiet believe it but we got a positive this morning so stunned and over the moon got to ring hospital with result later today had no symptoms no implantation bleed but two tests day its a positive 
Now just want to have scan to make sure all is well
You have all been such big support and hope everyone's dreams come true don't give up hope it does work
Talk later today when shock wears off lots of love x


----------



## silentlywishing

Congratulations ems that's fab news xxx


----------



## lou/s

Don't no what quite happened this morning but some how me and dh thought it would be a good idea to poas had transfer 14th may and otd is thursday had a 5 day blast transferred! I have done everything by the book rested been off work and today's test bfn I dought this will change much in 2 days wish I hadn't done it now and now dh gone off too work feeling equally as gutted


----------



## Em0504

Aw happyhopeful, thank u 4 your kind words hun. Sometimes i can't quite believe wot I've gone through over the last 10 years, but we'll do it 2 achieve r dreams hey! I told 2 friends at work yesterday as they were worried with me having been off 4 3 weeks and their faces, bless them, they couldn't believe it. I wish u so much luck, otd will soon b here. Im feeling ok ish, tired, bit sickly and getting horrible night sweats. Only working 3.5 hours 4 the next 2 weeks, so can get plenty of rest in the afternoons, which is good x x


----------



## Em0504

Em, congratulations hun. Yay!
Lou, Im sorry hun. But i would still test on otd, 2 days can make a difference.
x x


----------



## HappyHopeful

LaMar - Hang in there, it is tough when the symptoms are all haywire, but it could still be a positive, so try to keep upbeat and stay in your PUPO bubble as long as you can.  Just keep hoping!  Xx  

Lou - don't worry about your result, you tested too early! I had 1 5 day blast put back same day as you and they gave me an OTD of the 26th. Loads of people test neg right up till day 14 then get their pos, so don't be disheartened, stay on your meds and don't do anything ypu wouldn't do in the 2ww! It ain't over yet girl!  Xx  

Em0504 - it must have been so exciting to tell your friends, enjoy every second of this! Keep resting, sounds like you need it!


----------



## Sashaj

Good morning sunflowers and butterflies   

This is such a difficult forum. You get to hear really good news and really bad news in one go and you never know what to say. Lou/s I know how you feel. I never forget my first IVF when I tested in the morning and my DH went off to work. It was the worst feeling ever. Being left alone in the house. Please look after yourself today. It really sacks. I feel so sorry for you my little darling and I know you are crying your eyes out. You will feel better tomorrow. Time is the best healer and when you feel stronger, you can have another go. Sending you a big hug and make sure you talk to someone like your friends or mum (someone who knows).   

Em 2009 – yepeeeeee…..You must be so happy babe!!! You managed to wait to your test day, no symptoms and no implantation bleed. That's what I like to hear because I have no symptoms and no bleed either (and no AF signs). That gives me hope. Just celebrate today. Have a lovely day darling  

Happy Hopeful – your dogs are adorable. I love dogs but my fat cat Tyson would not be happy if I brought in a puppy. He is very spoiled and loves all the attention. It will be like Christmas on Saturday (I hope) for us. I am now fully determined to leave my testing for the weekend as I really couldn't cope with DH going back to work (and me having to go to work). Lou/s just reminded me how bad I felt when I got my BFN the first time. Saturday is the day. I have your message and I am planning to reply to it when I get back to work. I am so sorry but I have been busy but I have not forgotten.  

Janie, please let us know if you your bleed has settled. I was thinking about you last night. I hope it is all good.  

To all of you ladies in waiting, have a lovely day. I will be checking your thread at work. Luckily I only work till 2 pm today so I can still enjoy some sunshine in the afternoon.

Have a nice day girls

Sash

xx


----------



## lou/s

Thanks happy hopeful xxx


----------



## Sashaj

Lamar sweetie - sorry forgot to say a little message for you (this thread is so mad) please look after yourself and I hope your symptoms will settle darling. Thinking of you.   ^hugme


----------



## silentlywishing

Thanks happyhopefull just noticed your post I'm prob a little more stressed this time as only have 2 little embies in the frost machine, we lost 4 in the thaw last time I'm looking forward to my scan on thursday if my calculations are correct I'll ovulat on Sunday-this is bad as they'll call it Off if I ovulate at the weekend as their not open  there's just a little to much uncertainty if it doesn't go ahead this month I'll have to wait till my July period as theres a lab shut down for 3 weeks beginning the 18th June and if it does go ahead   then I have the worry of them not thawing correctly guess I just need to get into the mind frame of what will be will be, everything happens for a reason right? 

Hope all you other ladies are enjoying every minute of the pupo bubble wishing you all all the luck in the world xxx


----------



## janie73

Hi girls, sadly I got to enjoy my BFP for about an hour before I got a full on bleed. No mistaking that it is over for us. Trying to figure out what to do next, supposed to be in work today but suspect that's not a good idea. 

Sorry for the lack of personals... especially when you've all been such a support over the last 24 hours. I'll be back in touch to see how you're all doing later. xxx


----------



## Sashaj

Janie


----------



## Sashaj

Silently Wishing - such a worrying time but if it doesn't happen till July it is not that bad. It might do you good to have a little break. But at the same time, I understand you just want to get on with it. I am like you. What ever happens, I wish you all the best. And of course your little babies will survive. They are your little fighters. 

Have to go to work now.

Have a nice day girls

Sahs
x


----------



## patbaz

Em2009 congrats huni fabulous news xx

Lou/s there are no words huni. I tested yesterday and otd is Thursday and I got bfn but have decided to stay in PUPO bubble and not test again til otd. I pray the result changes for us both sweetie xx

Janie phone your clinic and see what they say. I have been where you are and it's heartbreaking xx


----------



## Ash78

sashaj - Thanks for replying! I'm going to make an effort to distract myself this week.

janie73 - I'm so sorry about your bleeding. Wish I could give you a real big hug but hope this will do for now -  

Fizzybubbly - you were right. I checked the cyclogest box and the only side effects were diarrhea, soreness and flatulence. The internet lists so much more than this. But I'll try not to be too hopeful. Thanks for replying to me!

em2009 - Congratulations! Love hearing about BFPs!

lou/s - I'm so very sorry. Know how you feel. Sending lots of love. xxxx


----------



## pinky8232

Morning ladies 

I had a 5 day blast put back on the 14th & was given a 10 OTD. I have been feeling really low the last few days to decided to test early  My test yesterday was confussing & we were unsure if there was a 2nd line on the poas or not  so I tested again this morning & got a 2nd very clear light pink line  I'm now only a day away from my OTD so keeping everything crossed for tomorrow  So I'm feeling a lot more   now!

Sorry to hear of the BFN BIG   to you all 

 to all the    
xxx


----------



## staceyemma

Great news Pinky sounds like BFP to me!!!! wooo!!!! xxxx


----------



## patbaz

Congratulations pinky great news. I hope you have a happy healthy pregnancy xx


----------



## Ash78

Congratulations Pinky! You must be ecstatic! All the very best and have a happy 9 months!


----------



## pinky8232

Thanx ladies cant believe I may actually be pg  xxx


----------



## LaMaR

Congrats Pinky and everyone else with good news today
Hugs to those who are feeling down


----------



## Em0504

Congrats pinky.
Janie, hope you've managed 2 speak 2 your clinic. Hang in there hun, Im really hoping the bleeding eases off!
x x


----------



## lizlou34

Hello girls-I wonder if I can join you please?  I had my 3dt on saturday and am off work so have oodles of time to worry about EVERYTHING!  Actually glad am going back to work for 2nd wk of 2ww as will be a distraction.  

Will look through the thread to 'catch up' and will chat soon hopefully.  

Lots of   to those going through a tough time.  This is such a horrid life experience with all the emotions that it is comforting we have FF to support each other.  Hopefully we will have happy outcomes to share in the near future xxx


----------



## patbaz

Hello lovely ladies,

How are you all doing today?

Lizlou welcome sweetie and congrats on being PUPO the girls here are lovely

Sasha how are you doing sweetie??  Not long to wait now until saturday I am    that you get your BFP.

Happyhopeful - what lovely crafts are you up to today?

Hello to everyone else   

AFM I have a massive headache all day and keep running to the loo (feel like I am getting a urinary tract infection   ) I have been swinging from positive to negative all day.  Only 2 more sleeps though and then I will know either way though given my embie grades and yesterdays BFN it is doubtful that result would change but I am      for a little miracle  

Love
Pat
xx


----------



## hilly35

Hi Ladies, I have been lurking in the background reading your posts (I am on my 2 ww too) and just wanted to pop in and wish you all the best of luck. I have been so excited (seeing the bfp's appear), and so sad reading the highs and lows over the last few days. Patbaz I particuarly wanted to send lots of    to you, I have been reading your blog and shedding some tears and laughing too through it. I could have written it myself (only not so eloquently!) Best of luck all x


----------



## patbaz

Hi Hilly
I have found writing the diary to be really helpful this time.  It is somewhere I can be honest without worrying about offending someone, when talking about babies.  We haven't told anyone about any of our treatment so my diary is my sounding block.  I would recommend it to anyone. As for being eloquent       I just write the first thing that comes to mind


----------



## barbster

everyone, hope you are all getting this lovely hot weather wherever you all are  

Welcome to all the newbies in their 2WW, hope it goes quickly for you

Congrats to pinky and Em2009    great news

Hang on in there Lou/s  

Janie so sorry to hear your news   

Silentwishing - please don't be offended by what I say, I know you are really keen to get going again but it may be better for you both physically to wait till July - I see you have had 2 FET since March, maybe rest your body and get fighting fit for your next go, you want to give it your best shot I'm sure. Whatever you decide I wish you the best of luck 

Happyhopeful - your dogs look lovely, I bet they give you great fun x I know I couldn't be without mine now


Barbs x


----------



## SH5STAR

Hi ladies, sorry its been so long since I have popped in to say hi. I have been so busy since going back to work yesterday. As some of you know I had last week off work and back in this week. I'm starting to wish that I hadn't though. Got a few cramps, terrible bloating and a pulling feeling everytime I go for a wee. I don't feel myself at all and I'm thinking of calling in sick tomorrow and thursday. I'm off on friday anyway thankfully which is my otd. I'm so nervous for it. My hubby is taking the day off too so he can be with me regardless of what the result is. 

Xx


----------



## Sashaj

Hello girlies I am back from work. First day back after 10 days off.  Oh my God I am so tired!! I was walking around like a zombie all day. I also got few AF pains which is very rare for me. I had some last night and this morning. It freaked me and I did a bit of knickers checking (haha  – I have never looked into my knickers so much – hilarious ). It seemed to stop so I hope it won’t go into AF. 

Congratulations to all new BFP’s. It looks like May is producing lots of babies. I the rest of us May babes will BFPs.  

Pat you look bright and happy today.  It’s good to see that. I am doing fine thanks. Just so tired. I put it down to lack of exercise, no caffeine, eating too much rubbish, and stuffing myself with hormones and steroids (life is great for me at the moment). But I am not complaining. I do anything to make these babies stick.  


Barbs, I am so glad you are still hanging around. I love reading your threads. 

Hilli35, come in and join us. This has been such a great thread. What ever happens on Saturday (my OTD), it has been so helpful to talk to all of you on this forum.

Happy Hopeful, hope you are not testing yet!! Wait for me untill Saturday. I can't do it without you 
I decided that I will let my DH to do my test on Saturday. I will pee in a bowl for him and he can do his magic. The man needs to take on some responsibility. I have had enough of his. He can work out all the testing manual and tell me the results.  

We should have some leaving party girls. BFNs and BFPs we all deserve a leaving party because we all have been through hell. 

Sash
x


----------



## Sashaj

SH5STAR you are back - yepeeee.  

I was wondering what has happened to you. Last time you was here you had that worry about lifting your bags. How are you doing babe?? I am also on and off AF pains but mine come and go. I pray I don't get my period.  


Sash
xx


----------



## silentlywishing

Ah don't be silly barbs I'm not offended at all seems a lot on paper but it really doesn't feel it march was a baddy I was distraught but I somehow came out of it n found the last go a lot easier I've been doing this since 2009 and I know when I need time prob if I had been on med's last time I would have been less likely to have gone for another tx so soon but not being on med's just feels so much less of a strain I am a little bit worried about them not thawing but I would be stressing about that no matter when I tried... Might not even get that far this time just depends when I ovulate and obviously if things don't look as they should look womb wise then it wont go ahead! Mentally I'm quite stable and feel like I can cope thanks for your concern hun but honestly I'm totally fine x


----------



## SH5STAR

Hiya Sash, wow what an amazing memory you have on you! Ha. 

I'm doing good thanks getting nervous and excited bout friday now though. Yes the pains do feel like AF I'm hoping that it won't come for us though. 

These progesterone pessaries are a right pain in the bum, excuse the pun. Lol. I'm getting night sweats aswell and a couple of spots on my face. Thank god for make up I say! Ha. 

I was moaning last week for having no symptoms, well I'm not sure if they are good symptoms or just AF but my body certainly is making up for it now. 

Had some good news when I got home from work today, the clinic have frozen 9 blasts! I am very fortunate to have that many. 

How did you feel working today Sash? Did you take it easy on your first day back? 

Xx


----------



## Sashaj

SH5STAR, yes I do remember you picking up the bags. I was worried about you because you was really upbeat and funny and then you just disappeared after picking up the bags!! You have made me to eat that beef as well, didn't you. I was going to put up an advert 'Has anybody seen SH5STAR'  

I can't believe that you have 9 blasts frozen. Wow. I think this is a really good sign. This must be a good bunch of embies. You could be like that woman in America and have all of your 9 embies put it in together.    

You are so lucky girlie.  

With regards to symptoms, I am the same as you. I felt nothing the first week. Literally nothing. But this week I just feel different but it may be PMS. I don't often have AF pains so it is fairly new to me.  It comes and goes. The worst thing for me is feeling tired and hot. I really put this down to my meds, lack of caffeine and no exercise. I am not reading into any symptoms at all but of course, deep down in my little fantasy brain I would love to think I am pregnant. 

Good news - I don't have spots. In fact my skin is really good and glowing at the moment (but still wear plenty of make up. I love it!!!!). At least some distraction from my fat bum.  

Glad to see you back babe 

Sash


----------



## barbster

Glad you're ok Silentwishing  

Hi Sasha  , was it good going back to work today? Did you get much done? I know what you mean about feeling tired from lack of exercise, my legs are really aching and feel heavy, I'm not moving around as much as usual, am usually so active. How are you feeling?

Great news SH5STAR about your blasts  

Barbs x


----------



## AMD

Hi ladies. I have spots! God damn drugs! Had a low day today convinced we are heading for failure number 5!

Sh5star well done on the embies. Very lucky.

Hi to everyone else.x


----------



## barbster

AMD - You have Captain America in your tummy, and he has super staying power!!   (sorry, that's a bit cheesy I know)


----------



## AMD

Barbs my husband comes out with much worse & you did make me smile so not at all cheesy!


----------



## patbaz

Amd sending you both sticky and positive vibes sweetie. The 2ww is a nightmare 

Sasha feeling happier today, more content I think

Barbs I am the same as you and Sasha regarding exercise. My legs feel very heavy and my tummy has really got its wobble on since tx started and I stopped exercising .


----------



## Sashaj

Oh girls, I really struggled at work today. My day was revolved around thinking about testing and being worried about getting my AF.  Oh yes, forgot about knickers checking every 10 minutes. Overall, a really productive day at work. I spent most of the time at the toilet   

AMD - spots must be a nightmare but I have a big fat bum and belly. Not sure what is better (unless you have both, which would be a disaster)


----------



## AMD

I have all 3 lol defo a disaster. I'm on 5x hrt a day & I'm a personal trainer!! My clients will love the fact I'm getting fat!


----------



## patbaz

Amd I am also on 5 x hrt a day it's crazy


----------



## Sashaj

AMD That is so funny. Don't worry I have two so also a disaster. Glowing skin but also a glowing a.....e. (excuse my language). There is one definite IVF TWW symptom - getting fat!!!

Wow - you are a personal trainer?? That must be so hard for you. I love sport and jog 5 times per week. This is a real shock to my system. This is why I am convinced that all my symptoms are related to lack of exercise. I really need it.

Sash
x


----------



## AMD

Yes my body is in shock wondering what the hell is going on. I normally do 9 sessions a day (have my own therapy centre) gp referrel pre & post surgery etc. I know my back pain is lack of exercise. Since my spinal surgery I can't survive without exercise. This is killing me. My clients keep sending me messages hoping I'm resting. I have decided to go back to work Thursday just instructing in pt sessions my Pilates will have to wait just for my sanity. I think it's worse me being off!


----------



## traceytbird80

hi ladies

sorry haven't been on for a while been trying to distract myself for this nightmare 2ww.  One more sleep and we will be testing in the morning im so scared what we might see.  One reason I am so scared is we were so lucky to have a 17 month old boy from last treatment so after being so lucky im so scared we will not be as lucky this time just cant see it happening again.  Just need to    Least after everything he is a great distraction and we just have to remind ourselfs we are so lucky to have him.

good luck to all the other testers tommorrow   

sasha & patbaz you must be gettin near how are you feeling 

tbird x


----------



## Sashaj

AMD - 9 classes per day? Wow. You must be fit girl. Just take it easy and don't do any exercise. It's not worth it. It's only another week.

Traceybird80 I am fine thanks. I am testing on Saturday. My OTD is Friday but we both have to go to work (me and DH) and my work involves working with people. I cannot afford to have bad news in the morning. I did this last time and I am never doing this again.

So it will be Saturday. One day after my OTD. 

How do you feel Tracey? Do you feel any different to your first BFP? At least you have something to compare it with. Do you have any symptoms?? 

Good luck for your testing tomorrow. You probably won't get much sleep tonight.


----------



## Martha Moo

Hi ladies

Janie    to you

Em and Pinky 

welcome bestbees and hilly35

Traceytbird    for tomorrow

 all around

Donna Marie


----------



## HappyHopeful

Hello! 

Patbaz - I have found time to be a bit creative today, been relaxing a lot today. I spent all morning reading my book in the garden, but started getting sunburned so moved to the conservatory, craft wise did some painting again this afternoon. Just made lots of soothing colours on the page though - not exactly making masterpieces over here!
Sorry to hear that you have been swinging from positive to negatives all day - that sounds tiring! Not long till Thursday till you get some clarity though!

Welcome Hilly - hope it is all going well for you! When do you test?

Barbs - yes I adore my dogs, they are helping me through this madness by being their usual cuddly selves  How many dogs have you got?

SH5STAR you are back - great to hear from you again! I was worried about you as you disappeared so abruptly. Amazing news that you got 9 blasts - you can update your signature section now with the new number - that is such amazing news!! Glad to hear your DH is going to be with you when you test on Friday. My DH is going to be with me on Saturday when we test, and I know Sasha and her DH are doing it together on Saturday too.

Sasha - I have not really had any symptoms these past few days. Maybe the occasional twinge but nothing much really, and the tender (.)(.) came and went within 24 hours, was probably imagined anyway. I squeezed them pretty hard and they hurt a bit - but that's hardly surprising is it!!  Your symptoms really sound positive, if your skin is glowing then that sounds like a great sign, aren't pg women meant to glow? Tiredness rates quite highly on the 2ww symptoms that turned to BFP poll - so it sounds good!! 
http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=49694.0;viewresults

AMD - Keep your chin up girlie - you are nearly there now - on the home straight - don't let the negative gremlins take over your brain!  You must be finding it harder than most with your normally active career. Don't let the spots get you down, they will disappear in no time!

I have a huge belly and my bum is starting to look hideous in everything I own, even my new tracksuits bottoms which are a size larger than I normally wear.  I woke up yesterday with a spot too, but thankfully today it is less noticeable, but I am missing my daily swim and the miles I usually walk with the dogs every day, my backside is eclipsing me! My belly now arrives in the room about 30 seconds before the rest of my lumbers in, seriously looking like someone I don't recognise!


----------



## Sashaj

Hello  HappyHopeful, I send you a little personal message today. Sorry it took me so long to respond. I was wondering how you were and I thought you were probably relaxing in the garden.

I am not sure about my symptoms. I think I imagine half of them so don’t worry about your lack of symptoms. But glowing skin as a pregnancy symptom?? – I am loving that!! Anything that will keep me in my little bubble.

I just get the odd period pain and it comes and goes. It worries me more than anything else to be honest (ie. will I get my period) but my clinic said I should not get my period whilst on pessaries. So my symptoms are nothing major. Tiredness is really related to my lack of caffeine, poor diet and no exercise. I know my body and these things really affect me. Feeling hot is related to the fact that it was 25 degrees today (as much as I would love to think I have hot flushes, haha). So, this means that I have no real symptoms and that we really don’t know what is going on. I can squeeze my boobs as hard as I want and I feel no pain.  

Your labradors are absolutely adorable. I said to my DH that we are getting a puppy if we don’t have a baby. I am not sure if my cat will like it (he is the boss at the moment) but I hope he will be ok. I would love a chocolate lab pup.  

So the only thing we know for sure girlies, is that we are all getting nice and fat!! That seems to be a common theme for all of us. Great isn’t it!!


Keep in touch girlies.  

Sahs

xx


----------



## HappyHopeful

Sasha - I am sure if you get a puppy it will have time to get used to it - I had 2 cats and 3 dogs as a child and they all got on fine.  But you aren't going to be getting a puppy anyway... because you are going to be getting a baaaaby!!  

I am having a confused evening today as I spoke to my clinic nurse today.  I noticed that on the cycle sheet they gave me it said test 14 days after EC, then on the day of ET they gave me a sheet which said test 14 days after ET.  So which is it? 14 days after EC or ET? 
The nurse was really non-committall - she said, (and I quote) 
"well either.. or.  Just test whenever you want"  

How confusing is that!!!!!!! 
So 14 days after EC was yesterday!!  14 days after my ET is Sat 26th.  She went on to say that the 14 days after EC is the earliest it will show up.  So now I am really confused!!  DH thinks I should stick to the original plan and test on Saturday 26th, and he is also not around tomorrow so he doesn't want me to test early anyway.  

I got so spun out I tried having a nice shower but it didn't really settle my mind at all, in the end I just went to bed with my Zita West CD.  I fell asleep half way through!  I am more tired than I realised because I never sleep in the day normally.

Any thoughts ladies?  I value your opinions!!


----------



## LaMaR

Just a quickie tonight....
Hi to all the newbies
Sasha - we had our 2 cats before we decided to get a dog - the cats were here first so they ate definately the boss!
HappyHopeful - very confusing! I would say stay with your original plan - that's what you've been working towards.....either that or go for a happy medium and test on the day inbetween!!
Have a good night everyone


----------



## Janey E

Hi Happy hopeful. Well I was always told to test 14 days after ET but Ive always had 2 day transfers. The nurse is right in that it will show up 14 days after EC.  If you are happy to wait for DH do that but if you really cant wait the test will now be pretty accurate.

Infact my OTD is Thursday but I tested Yesterday and got a BFP!!!!!!     WOO HOO
So excited (I have been more tired than usual too  ) 
3rd time luck for me and I really cant beleive it, never in a million years thought it would happen to me!

Good luck Tracey t bord for tomoorrow - keeping everything crossed for you xxx

Love and luck to everyone else
xxxx


----------



## Sashaj

Janie - congratulations. You deserve it. Excellent new.   

Lamar about your comment about cats and dogs. Cats are the boss!! 

Happy Hopeful, I hope you are right about the baby. Same for you honey. Now – testing -  in my clinic, TWW starts 100% after you ET. In my view, our EC has nothing to do with it.  EC is just the egg collection process. It all goes down to embryo development and that starts in the laboratory after it is pared with sperm. It is in keeping with that info Patbaz gave us and it makes sense (that’s my theory anyway). 

I agree with Lamar. Stick to your original plan. I said this before on this forum but during my first cycle, I tested before work. We tested at 6 am before DH went to work. He left and I was in pieces and then I had to go to work myself. It was the worst experience ever. From my experience, there is nothing worse than testing and getting a BFN and then your DH has to leave. It will be heartbreaking for both of you. Don’t do it. What difference does it really make? It is only extra three days. 

I think you should stick to your original plan. Sometimes we can forget about our DHs but they are equally excited and they want to be part of it. You both agreed on your date so stick with it. You might get a really happy news and he wants to be with you. Equally, if you get sad news, you need to support each other.

This is why my and my DH are testing on Saturday. I have learned from my first cycle. I don’t want to do this on my own again.

So that is just my view.

Good luck with your decision.

Love

Sash
xx


----------



## HappyHopeful

LaMar - testing in the middle of the 2 dates (yesterday and saturday) could be a good plan, thanks for the advice.  

To be honest, right now I am happy in the PUPO bubble and not sure if I want to face not being in it, so that should get me past tomorrow at least.  It is only 4 more sleeps till 26th anyway.....  hhhhhmmmmmmmm

Janey - that is such great news that you got a BFP - you must be over the moon!!       
So you tested 3 days early did you, was that on your day 11 then?  I had a 5 day transfer and I have no idea how that affects test dates...
Huge congrats Janey - take it easy now   I see you are in Exeter, I am on North Dartmoor.  Did you get your treatment locally?  I had mine in London this time.  Exeter is my shopping place of choice as it's only 20 minutes away, so you must be having the same lush weather as I am.  I hope you are making the most of it!!! I see from your signature that you mention Egg Donor, have you been a donor or a recipient on this cycle?


----------



## HappyHopeful

Sash

As everything you say is exactly right! I must listen to his wishes too I guess.

I hear what you say about the info that Patbaz gave us on p118 of this thread (perhaps we should ask Pat to repost it!!!), but I just looked at it and it says that for a 5 day transfer that 9dpt there is enough HCG in the system to be picked up on a test... well I am past day 9 already, tomorrow I will be 11 days past transfer. That is one of the things that was making me freak out today about testing early.

To be honest with you though Sash, DH aside, I have planned all along for you and I to do it together too, so that's another reason to wait isn't it!!!

My dogs are German Pointers actually, they are very sporty and like to do lots of running and be very active.

They look like this....
http://www.google.co.uk/search?q=german+shorthaired+pointer&hl=en&client=safari&rls=en&prmd=imvns&source=lnms&tbm=isch&ei=ewa8T-zoO6r80QXC4fQl&sa=X&oi=mode_link&ct=mode&cd=2&ved=0CFEQ_AUoAQ&biw=1438&bih=762

/links


----------



## Sashaj

I forgot that you had a 5 day transfer but I would stick to two weeks. 

Trust me, last week, I tried to convince my DH to test early too (although I know I should not test before work) but he wouldn’t have it. I think he is also preparing himself and he wants to be with me when we get our result.. It sounds like your DH was really looking forward to Saturday so stick with it. Besides, I would hate to test on my own on Saturday. Stay with me please.   

I really think few more day won't make any difference.

Sash


----------



## Sashaj

Happy Hopeful, just saw the pictures of those German Pointers. They are adorable. I want one. Just showing it to my DH. Sash xx


----------



## HappyHopeful

Sash

Don't worry, after a bit of a wobble I am still planning to hold off to test with you on Saturday.  

German Pointers are great dogs, but they have a strong chase instinct, so I would do some research before I added them to a cat family


----------



## Sashaj

Thanks for that. They could eat my cat!! They are georgeous. I thought you had labs (this picture looks like labs). I love running with dogs. I used to take my cocker for a run (he was really fit) but he would go off and come back an hour later!! He was a wild dog. I never get another cocker again. They are very difficult to train. 

Anyway, I will be off so good night. 


Sash


xx


----------



## traceytbird80

hi Ladies 

Really thought I would have answers this morning clinic told me to do first test of morning and to not have pee (tmi) in the night as needs to be in bladder for a least 6 hours at mo I am usually going hours not needed to go but typical been awake since midnight with bladder really full lasted until 4am and tested sounds silly but I dont know if im preg or not.  Clinic gave me a test which I thought should be more acurate and it came up with one line it states wait for 3 minutes so we waited for about 3 minutes started to fall apart thinkin it was all over then a really faint line starts to appear I meant really faint this is at about 5/6 minutes.  Reading info on clinics test is states if 2 lines appear after 10 mins this should not be classed as a clear reading (how stupid) so I have faint line between 3 and 6 miniutes and then after 10 minutes Im thinkin cant use this now anyway.  When I had BFP first time second line appeared after about a minute but was still faint then became a little clearer.  Anyway after all this pulled out a clear blue dh said wait til tomorrow but couldnt just thought if it has not worked need to deal with it today.  Clearblue you can again see a cross but only just.  Anyone else had this?  Could it be because urine was only just in bladder for 6 hours?  Does anyone know if I go to the docs if they will do blood test but how long do you have to wait for results?  

sasha - I have had af pains on and off to had these with my first BPF but this time like you not sure if its preg or af pain to scared to think about it, its so hard

happyhopefull - think thats a good idea to wait til sat least that will be 14 days from et which our clinic recommend so you should get a cleqar result    for your BFP

patbaz - one more sleep how are you feeling today I felt more scared the nearer I got to testing

Janey - congrats on your BFP  

Good luck to all those testing today   

tbird x


----------



## muffin1302

Clear blue digi is now showing 2-3 weeks   can't believe its a real bfp, I was so scared it was the trigger. Just praying it sticks now, I dont want to loose another baby  

Good luck to every one else testing      hope there are lots of bfps today x


----------



## hazel23

Hi lady I have 4 day left before test date getting af pains I've had from et they come and go and my (.)(.) are a sore but I don't no if my body is playing tricks on me congrats to all with bfp and good luck with all the 2ww I'm hoping my 2 littles ones stick hoping and praying xx


----------



## patbaz

Morning ladies my goodness you can chat. I was so tired I was in bed last night at 10 so I missed all the chat 

Happyhopeful yes there should be enough hcg in your urine at 9dp5dt but it would be a risk testing so my advice if you can wait wait!!  That nurse was very unprofessional does she not realise how important the info they give us is

Sasha I too would love a chocolate lab but dh wants Sherman Shepard when we eventually get our own house. Then I will be able to bing my dog home from my mums 

Janet congrats on your BFP sweetie hope you have a happy healthy 9 months xx

Lamar how are you chick?

Sshtar was wondering were you had been huni. Hope all is well 

Tracey a line is a line no matter how feint. If I were you I would go out and buy a clear blue digital which tells you in words huni but in my opinion you are pregnant  xx

Muffin sounds like twinnies maybe so pleased for you you must be on cloud 9 

Hazel. Welcome to the thread petal. We have all over analysed every twinge huni just try and relax and enjoy being PUPO xx

AFM was so tempted to test this morning so I sat on the toilet and peed as fast as I could so I wouldn't be able to test!!  I think that I have lost the plot completely


----------



## Em0504

Congrats Janey! 
Tracey, as pat says, a line is a line hun! I would def get cb digital!
Welcome hazel, not long til otd now, wishing u lotsa luck!
Well done 4 resisting pat.
I've got my next intralipid infusion 2day, so have the day off! Then only 2 half days at work 2 get through til the weekend! OMG then it'll b countdown 2 scan...Im so so nervous!
x x


----------



## patbaz

Em I bet you can't wait to see your little one . Enjoy every minute sweetie x


----------



## SH5STAR

Hi girls, I too keep having naughty thoughts in my head thinking - shall I do a sneaky test just after my DH leaves for work. I keep thinking I won't tell him the result either way and pretend on Friday its the first time!! Can't believe I'm thinking such devious thoughts. Lol. I won't do it though, I know that if its a bfn he will instantly know there is something wrong with me when he gets home from work and if its a bfp I will be dying to ring him and tell him. Feel really guilty for having those thoughts but I suppose its just natural. Just like you pat I'm so tempted!!! Lol.  

Can't believe how close otd is getting now though. I'm the same as you happyhopeful, scared of the day arriving as my pupo bubble may be bursted. I know that the nurse said that you could test early but my advise to you would be to hold off till saturday. You have mentally prepared yourself for that date now and doing it with Sash will be lovely. I'm praying that both of you lovely ladies get a bfp! 

Xx


----------



## Ash78

hazel... I'm in exactly the same boat as you! 4 days to OTD and I just can't work out the cramps I'm getting. They sure do feel like AF cramps and I am so moody (DH recognized my moodiness as AF moodiness which really upset me even further). Last night I was sure it was over and sat in front of the telly watching the Eurovision semi finals and just weeping profusely for a whole hour. I was already planning my week with a BFN in mind. 

I'm trying to recover my positive thinking today. It's hard not to go to the loo a hundred times to check if AF is here but I'm trying. Are you going to test early? I did think about it but I just can't bring myself to do it. It's just 4 days... we can do it. Lots of love to you and please keep me posted on how you are doing. xxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Janey E

Happy hopeful - thanks for the good wishes, just got to hope and pray they stick!

Yes had treatment at Exeter, was a donor the first time round 5 years ago.  What made you go to London? Have youever  had any treatment at Exeter?

Weather been  stunning hasnt it? Ive enjoyed having 2 days off in the sun. back to work today :-(

Good luck everyone and hoping all embies stick till test date!
xxxxx


----------



## Em0504

Hey pat, its such a surreal feeling. Think Im more nervous than excited at the moment. Just want it 2 b here now. Then I'll move on 2 the next worry hey. How u doing hun?
SH5Star, try and hang on hun. U would feel so awful either way hun and dh would b upset that u did it without him wouldn't he? I know its hard tho.
x x


----------



## patbaz

Girls it took all my strength not to test this morning    I woke at 3:30 for a wee and went in the dark so that I couldn't see the hpt tests   

Then I woke at 7:30 and really wanted to test but had a stern word with myself as I didn't want to feel how I did on Monday when I got a BFN.  I think I feel like this hasn't worked so now I am too scared to test  

But then I think well it might work so I am just happy to stay in the bubble for now.  This time tomorrow I will know either way  

How is everyone doing??


----------



## Sashaj

Good morning my lovely butterflies?? 

How are you all doing on this lovely sunny day? 

It looks like we have another day ahead of us full of worry about AF, knickers checking and symptoms spotting. 

I woke up this morning and went straight to the loo whilst my DH was having a shower. I went back to bed and he came to talk to me for few minutes before he went to work. I told him 'let's test today' and he was almost going to say 'yes'!!! I could not believe it because normally he just say 'no'. I got so angry with him because I've already had a wee so we couldn't do it anyway. I just wanted to test him. We had a row and he went to work. Lovely morning. Isn't it?  

I now have to laugh. This IVF is sending us all bonkers. (e.g. some of us are peeing fast - like you Pat, going to the loo 24/7 and crying for no reason). Our DHs just don't have a clue   

I am back at work. Got a meeting out of the way, straight to the toilet to check on my AF and then forum. This will be another productive day at work. 

SH5STAR - don't do it!! You will regret it and you won't be able to hide it from your DH. 

Ash & Hazzel - I am also on the same boat (four more days to go). It is so tiring now.

Pat - my DH also wants a German Sheppard!! He loves them and he has always had one when he was a child. 

Muffin and Janey - so happy for you girlies. I wish you both happy and healthy pregnancy. You must be so excited. 

TraceyBird I can see you have been up since 4 am. This testing is a nightmare. I would get another test and do it tomorrow morning. You are probably really anxious and this is why you are not sleeping. Good luck with your results. 

Happy Hopeful and the rest of the crowd how are you today hons?

Anyway, I better do some work now. Another bloody meeting.

Sash

xx


----------



## goldbunny

"I just wanted to test him." that sounds a bit mean! doesn't this stuff mess with people's heads enough already, without being tested?


----------



## janie73

Hi girls,

Just popping on to say that I'm moving on to the negative cycles thread. I have a million questions that I need to find the answers to and this isn't the place. I'll definitely be popping on again over the next couple of days to see how you all got on. Keeping everything crossed for you all.

Goldbunny - go easy honey - exactly like you say, this whole processes messes with our heads. I'm about to sign up to your getting back to fitness thread so see you there!

Janie


----------



## hilly35

sashaj - I know what you mean - sometimes our poor DH's cant do right for doing wrong and if they even waiver a bit we are all over them. Luckily we love them so much they will forgive us.  I constantly say "its the drugs!"Janie I hope you get the answers you need and wishing you all the best for your next tx. 
I am having classic AF sypmtoms at the moment so I suspect its all over, not over till its over so I will try and remain positive. I have an open day booked at a private clinic this Saturday to start considering my options if this cycle proves to be a failure. I think having a plan will help me get through it.

Good luck all fellow 2 ww's!


----------



## SH5STAR

Pat - well done for stepping away from the hpt's!!! Ask your DH to hide them from you until test day. Lol. Keep positive as you tested early. Stay in your bubble and I really hope you get some good news on your otd. 

Sash - I test my DH all the time like that! Sounds like he caught you be surprise when he was giving in a little and you threw it back at him a little. Sorry to hear you had a row but just blame it on the hormones that's what I tend to do! Lol. Have a good day in work and I hope it goes fast for you taking you closer to Saturday!

Xx


----------



## HappyHopeful

Morning All! It's another beautiful  day, yeay!!!! I am so chuffed at this lovely 2ww weather, mother nature is spoiling us!! 

traceytbird80 - I echo the other girls - a line is a line so it looks to me like congratulations are in order!!  Your story of your early morning pee session made me smile - that's exactly what we did last time. I have bought the digital CB this time so that it can't be misunderstood!! Have you invested in any yet? Thanks for the advice about waiting 14 days from EC, it's good to know what other clinics recommend.

muffin1302 - amazing that your test is showing 2-3 weeks, it's a BFP girl!! Enjoy it and try not to worry too much - I know that is going to be hard, but keep sending the little one  positive contented vibes, that's what it needs from you right now!

hazel23 - Hang in there hun - only 4 days to go - all your symptoms sound really positive - check out the poll here to see how many women had them and went on to get a BFP....
http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=49694.0;viewresults

patbaz - yes I agree with you, at the time I was gobsmacked at how thoroughly unprofessional she was. It was like it hadn't ever occurred to her that the 2ww is hard on us, and that if they give us conflicting information then it is going to spin us out. Talking to her made me feel worse, rather than better. There is a great nurse there who I usually speak to, but I could hardly demand to speak to the good one, and this one couldn't get me off the phone quick enough to be honest! So I had the exact same first pee as you this morning! High speed pressure washer style (sorry if TMI), had to do it in the dark and get out of that room as quickly as possible. Then I had my hideous progesterone injection and went back to sleep to try not to think about it, DH went off to work and I slept till 9:30. He is not working the rest of the week though, so tomorrow is going to be waaaay harder to resist testing, as I will be 12dp5dt (17dpo). Are you testing on Friday?

Em0504 - good luck with your infusion, I had to google intralipid infusion to see what it was - sounds like a very interesting process, is there some specific set of circumstances in which they prescribe this treatment? You must be so excited about your scan, not long to wait now!!

SH5STAR - really really glad you posted that message this morning, I am glad I am not the only one having devious thoughts about testing in secret and not telling my DH, my Family (or even admitting to any of my friends on here!!) What the heck is wrong with me?? Also, here is my big confession....... although we have put away the 2 CB digi tests we have bought to use at the weekend, I found the free test I was given by the clinic last time I cycled (when I casually say 'found', what I mean is that I spent an hour or so looking for it yesterday). It looked so rubbish that I never used it last time and now I see it is a year past it's use by date - I should just bin it, but I am like Gollum with it hidden in my pocket, and thinking to myself that it is my little secret, and I keep touching it inside my pocket and thinking about peeing in a pot just to see what it says, aaarrgggghhh I am clearly going mad ...... The packaging actually says "do not use after use by date as it may give a false reading", so it is less than useless, but I still can't throw it away!! I need the    to come and lock me up for my own  good!  Thanks for sending me and Sash good wishes for Saturday - you are right, I have mentally prepared myself for that date now and I need to try to stave off the madness for as long as possible - it is only 3 more sleeps (so only 2 more first pees of the day) in reality.

Ash78 - stay positive - you can do it!! Try not to go crazy crying in front of the telly or knicker checking every 10 minutes - it is going to send you round the bend.  Have you got a hobby or something you can do to keep your mind occupied? Do what you can to keep in a good frame of mind, if there is a little ben growing in there it needs you to be happy and calm!!  I know that's hard to do - but keep trying!!

JaneyE - I have never had treatment at Exeter. I as considering it and was on the waiting list for treatment there, but the donor waiting list when I went on it last year was 18 (!!!) months, I chose the Lister because they had a good reputation with donor treatments and their waiting list was 8 months at the time, so I got seen a lot quicker. What did you think of Exeter? How many times have you been there for treatment? Last question.... do you have your scan date yet? Exciting times!!

hilly35 - Hang in there, like you say it ain't over till it's over! All your symptoms good be a good sign too, I refer you to the 2ww symptoms that turned to BFP's list too (see link above...)

Sasha - Do some work, you bad girl!!!   tee hee, only joking!! I am sorry to hear that you guys had a row before work today - try not to let the madness  get to you, maybe send your DH a text and tell him sorry if you haven't already.

I can't imagine what it must be like for our poor other halves dealing with these crazy, scarecrow haired, fat assed monsters in baggy sports gear who are having meltdowns in front of their eyes, they must be terrified that we will not return to normal!!

AFM - Another day at home alone, am going to read my book, and do something crafty if I need to take my mind off "what i've got in my pocketses" (out of date pee sticks, is what I've got). The morning started with a mad dash down the drive as our bins had been ripped to shreds by the crows (AGAIN) and so I spent half an hour in my rubber gloves picking up plastic spread far and wide across the moor, marvellous! Have got an audiobook to listen to on my ipod as I potter around today, to try to take my mind off it all. With 3 sleeps to go to saturday the pressure is mounting, I have no idea how I got through this last time - oh yes I do - my Mum was here to keep me amused and fuss over me, she is in Spain this time and I am really missing her! Have a good day girlies!! xxx


----------



## hilly35

HappyHopeful - your post made me burst out laughing - really brightened my mood. You are so funny.......my precious!!!


----------



## Sashaj

Janie 73 I will be joining you soon. I like the fitness thread. I need to get fit after this.  I am getting so fat. Please keep in touch.

Hilli 35 - you are right. Poor DH's but we do love them so much.  

Goldbunny - you are right - it is mean but as Hilly said, I blame it on drugs. These things are messing with my head.  

Have a lovely day girls. Off to the meeting.

xx


----------



## Sashaj

Oh my God Happy H. I just saw your long thread. You sent it as I sent mine. I need to read it when I get back from my meeting. Running late. 

xx


----------



## HappyHopeful

No worries - sugar, speak to you later - Have a good meeting, don't do anything crazy!!!


----------



## HappyHopeful

Hilly - Glad my madness made you laugh!  I am making myself laugh just thinking about it - and franjly, laughing out loud   when I am all alone in a room makes me look even more mentally unhinged  .  Might just go and roll round in the garden and get a bit dusty and get some grass in my hair to really embrace the new crazy-look me!!  The plumber is coming later to fix the Rayburn   - god help me he is going to be scared witless!!  Mwa hah ha ha ha!!


----------



## patbaz

happyhopeful throw the test in the bin rigt away and spooil it first with water or something.  A firend of mine had a BFN and then tested again on a test she forgot she had to be given a BFP she was so delighted but test was out of date and when she tested the following day it was a BFN it was the worst day of her life she says.  So throw it it sweetie.

I am to test tomorrow morning sweetie and I am just praying for a miracle at this stage


----------



## barbster

Morning everyone  , hope you all having this lovely weather. just checking you are all ok.

JaneyE - Congratulations, so pleased for you  

Tracey - A line is a line no matter how faint, so sounds like a positive to me, congratulations   If you go to GP for blood, should get results in 24 hours

Hazel - I had AF pains through my 2WW, the day before and AF due day, I though I was going to come on, it felt so real, hang on in there  

Sasha - you make me laugh   I too ended up pushing DH to test early (only a day mind you) As you say, this IVF makes us irrational and bonkers, I am sure we would not normally behave in this way and our poor DH have to bear the brunt of it. I am sure your DH understands this, text him sorry, it will make you feel better  

Happy - your post made me laugh and yes, I have turned into that fat assed person wearing tracksuit bottoms (can't even get my roots done for now and have loads of grey coming through, I will have to buy a headband) enjoy your day

hope everyone else is ok 


Barbs x


----------



## SH5STAR

Wow happyhopeful your fingers are on fire today writing that long message. I really enjoyed reading it though thanks. 
I have called in sick for work today as having gripening pains in my upper tummy. I called the clinic and the nurse didn't seem concerned. She just said that it was most prob wind as a result of the pessaries. I felt a bit embarrassed for ringing but better safe than sorry as my DH said. I look like a right mess too but I'm thinking of going for a little walk to the lake not far from my house, sorry if tmi but I'm thinking that moving will help me get rid of all this gas that is making my tummy look so round!! Lol. That's when I decide to get up and remove my cat off my lap who is looking very cosy right now!! 

Can't believe you still have that old test - I also have a few upstairs!! Lol. Can't part with them for some strange reason either even though I know they are so out of date they probably won't detect any hcg. Haha xx


----------



## goldbunny

happy hopeful   @ your out of date pee sticks in your pocketses... 


for the record i think there's nothing wrong at all with testing in private and not telling DH - i did that - because i think if you are convinced it hasn't worked (i was) it can help you break the news - gradually lowering expectations shall we say...my DH struggled to accept it was all over even though i was telling him it was, he still seemed to think i was 'being doom and gloom' and that he was determined to be optimistic..i bled on day 10, but he seemed to have it in his head that we'd sail through to the end of the 14 days and then somehow some magic test would 'make' me pregnant... i have done hundreds and hundreds of poas tests in my life, seeing another BFN is just 'how life is'... there's no way i was going to test in front of DH without first knowing what the answer was, i doubt he has ever seen a poas test before and i reckon he would have been overly optimistic about their magic powers. I did show him my negatie POAS afterwards (after i got AF) just to help him accept it hadn't worked. Seems unfair otherwise that after all that he would only have my word for it. I think it would be awful to watch for the test to work with DH there, all full of expectation only to have it not work, i think it would be crushing. 

but i think testing early because you think it's worked is a bit silly and i wouldn't do that, i'd only do it if i was convinced AF was arriving. (which it was when i did). That was really as well just to find out whether it had worked (even for a minute) because that information might have affected our next cycle. 

good luck to everyone testing this week


----------



## muffin1302

Goldbunny I also tested because I wanted to get dh mentally prepared for the worst. I never thought it worked. 

Sasha hope you manage to sort out things with your hubby

Happyhopeful hope you resist the urge to test early. I sort of regret testing early as I wanted dh to be in on it with me and he was against testing early. You are all doing so well at being good, i have absolutely no will power at all!


----------



## Em0504

Happyhopeful, Im being treated 4 high natural killer cells, so have this infusion and am on a whole host of other meds. Have u thrown that pee stick yet hun? x x


----------



## Sashaj

Back from the meeting. What a nightmare. I just pretended I was really interested. Happy Hopeful, your thread is hilarious. You always put a smile on my face. 

Pat you are also so funny – ‘put some water over the test’ suggestion. That really made me laugh. 

SH5STAR – I am glad I am not the only mad woman testing DH. We have made up since. We had a real laugh about it. We don’t really argue much. Don’t feel guilty about wanting to have ‘sneaky test’. We all just want to know so badly. I was tempted but I did this in my first cycle and I felt so bad because he had no clue and I was so miserable. As your DH, he could tell something was wrong. 

GoldBunny you are right, there is nothing wrong with testing in private. Whatever works for you. We are all different (luckily or life would be so boring). 

Barbs and Muffin– look at you my little pregnant princesses. How are you feeling girlies?  Barbs you are always full of beans. I love happy and positive people. I am glad you are hanging around. It lifts my spirits up (same for you Muffin). 

AFM – where are you babe? I hope you are not exercising today!! xx


I better do some more work now. 

Talk to you soon girlies

Sahs

xx


----------



## muffin1302

Sasha I still dont feel pregnant so don't give up hope x


----------



## barbster

I would have to disagree with you goldbunny, I would think most people (including myself) don't test because they think it has worked, it's because we are so anxious about the outcome and need to know for our own sanity and peace of mind. I would take a guess and think that deep down most of us prepare ourselves for the worst (I know I did)

The 2WW is one of the most anxious and stressful times we and our DH can go through in life, waiting to know if month/s of treatment has worked for us, daring to dream that it could be real.

                                                       


Barbs x


----------



## patbaz

Hi ladies I am all sixes and sevens today.  Can't believe tomorrow is OTD.  Please say a prayer for us.  Don't thnk I am gonna post much more today as I am feeling up and down and I don't want to spoil things for you lovely ladies.  But I will post in the mornng and let you all know the result either way

I just want to thank you all from the bottom of my heart.  You have been great, keeping me grounded and calm.  You are a truely inspiring bunch of ladies and every single one of you deserve your BFP and I hope and pray that we all get to be mummys soon

Love 
Pat
xxx


----------



## barbster

Sasha, you are supposed to be working!!!    

Patbaz ,sending you lots of     and     for tomorrow


Barbs x


----------



## muffin1302

Patbaz if I don't get chance before tomorrow I hope you have some good luck in the morning xxx. It would be amazing to see you (and others) get your bfps


----------



## Em0504

Pat, keeping absolutely everything crossed 4 u 4 2morrow x x


----------



## hilly35

Best of luck Patbaz - will be thinking of you. Sending you lots and lots of


----------



## HappyHopeful

Heaps of love and luck for you for tomorrow darling Pat. 

I am already thinking about you, and will keep sending you good positive vibrations all day and night. Praying for your success pet, you really deserve it. Stay strong and know we are all there with you. Have a good night, hope you get to do something lovely tonight to get yourself in a good place. 

Tons of love xxx


----------



## lizlou34

Hi Girls,  Can't help thinking have barged into a well established thread-sorry!  You seem all so lovely and chatty though   

Am reading debate about testing early/testing with or without DH with interest.  Have done it both ways in the past-when we had a BFP DH had come home for lunch and I did one 'in secret'.  It was so lovely to then go downstairs and 'reveal'.  Our BFN last cycle was done together which was horrid, but would have been equally horrid alone.  Also did the BFP test so early 8dp5dt but still faint-but if it was a BFN I could have at least said its too early.  This time am planning on buying a test on testing day and this way theres no temptation. MMMmmm...we'll see  

On subject of AF type pains,  I have also had those alot since ET, now abit milder and less frequent.  Have been told by the clinic its a side effect of the progesterone.  It is also meant to be worse in fresh cycles and all the stimming drugs-just ovaries 'settling down' which I suppose is logical.  

Good luck and routing for you Patbaz for tomorrow. 

xx


----------



## Sashaj

I am back. 

Barbs I know I am supposed to be working but I am the boss   so nobody can get me (haha). I can't focus on anyting today and I will be leaving soon. I had enough. I knew I won't do much work this week but I don't care. I will catch up next week. It will help me cope if I get a BFN.

Lizlou 34 don't worry about a well established thread. It is nice to see new faces here. I am like you - testing on my test date (in fact a day later because my test day is Friday, very important day at work, and I cannot deal with bad news). For me, I'd rather if my DH is with me. I hate being alone after seeing my BFN (this happened last time - the worst feeling in the world  ). 

Pat - good luck tomorrow. It looks like we are all thinking of you and sendig you lots of positive vibes 

Sash
x


----------



## cohensmummy

Hi ladies,

Glad to see your all still sane or almost anyway   xx

Pat- good luck tomorrow I'll be thinking about you xx

To every1 else sending   not long left ladies and hope you all get BFP xx


----------



## silentlywishing

Hi cohensmummy how are you? I see your moving on to adoption that's fab!!! X


----------



## Martha Moo

Hi Ladies

Just popping in           and  to all you ladies still waiting

Traceytbird, not sure if you were testing later or testing tomorrow but whenever you do hope its still showing you that BFP

PatBaz, wishing you lots of luck tomorrow

You have been busy chatting today  which is lovely to see

HappyHopeful love to see your posts and your doggies are adorable, we have a labrador am a sucker for a yellow especially 

Sasha i hope you wont be needing to look for that chocolate labrador      

Have a good evening ladies (in case i dont get on later!)

Donna Marie


----------



## AMD

Hi ladies,

Pat I'm praying & thinking of you.

I have just been for a walk in the forest with a friend who had ivf & is shortly exepecting twins. Passed another day. Now on day 8 10 days to go still! 18 days is FAR too long!


----------



## EssieJean

Hello lovely ladies  

Its been a while since i've been on posting but i have been 'lurking' in the nicest possible way    Its a fast moving thread!

Just want to say hello and welcome to all the new   ladies - and all the best of luck.  Hope you don't go too mad  

Patbaz - i have everything crossed for you for tomorrow and   this is your time   

Hopeful and Sash - you two crack me up    I can't keep up with all the shananigans    You're like a double act and should do your test together! 

Good luck to everyone whose OTD isnt far away, sending    and   

To everyone else sending     and  

Essie x


----------



## LaMaR

Good luck for tomorrow PatBaz - ill be thinking of you      
One more day down for us all - only 2 more sleeps for me now. I too considered testing early, but I'm convinced it hasn't worked - then again I still have a glimmer of home and think maybe what I'm experiencing could be pregnancy and not AF.... Think I'm losing it a bit though, I keep finding myself rubbing my tummy and not even realising I'm doing it!  
DH is dead against testing early anyway - his argument is the results could still change over the next 2 days, so pointless getting my hopes up or feeling down thinking its a BFN....so we'll wait till the blood test on Friday!
Talking about clinics - we have most of our treatment through a satellite hospital (scans, EC) and then go to another hospital for the ET. I was really disappointed with the treatment we had on ET day - the staff seemed like they couldn't be bothered, we're quite rude to me about surgical stockings (made me feel really stupid for wearing them even though the other hospital told me to leave them on for the weekend) and then contradicted other stuff we'd been told by our hospital. It would be nice if they could all get their stories straight! That said, if it works (which hopefully it has! ) then I will be singing their praises!!!
Have a good night all x


----------



## Sashaj

Oh my God girls I just got home. I think I am going to go straight to sleep. I am so used lying around after my last week off. I have no idea why I go to work as I end up doing nothing anyway. At least I show my face in the meetings. 

Lamar - I am also loosing it so don't worry. I am like a woman possess. One minute happy next minute panicking about my plan B. This is like a prison sentence for me. I am usually an active, rational and career minded woman. I have changed into emotional, weepy, baby obsessed and symptoms spotting wreck with a fat bum  - disaster   ).  I really struggle in a situation where I have no control over my life. My DH sounds just like yours. The same argument. Those men are all the same. They just don't understand us, do they?

Your clinic really don't sound that nice but try not to worry about them. As long as you get pregnant!! You can always change your clinic. 

Jessie - me and Happy Hopeful - double act. I love that. Let's hope we both get BFP's. That would be soooo spooky!!

Are you there my double act?? 

Cohensmummy - I wouldn't call us sane! I think we are all getting a bit loopy (at least I am ) . I am definitely doing weird things. 

AMD - glad to see you back. Have you done any exercise??

For the rest of the bunch - hope you are still alive in this heat. May is slowly coming towards the end. Not too long to go .

Sash
xx


----------



## AMD

Sasha I went for a l Long walk around the forest with a friend. No exercise as such. Back at work tommorow but just instructing not going to do it myself.


----------



## Sashaj

Long walk around the forest sounds lovely. Sorry didn't read your thread properly. It's this heat. Hope your friend gave you some positive vibes. 

x


----------



## em2009

Dear girls just wanted to thank you all for your congratulations this thread and site has been a great help and support
I wish you all the luck and love in the world we all deserve to be mummies soon and we will be
Thought two week wait would be tough but even though got bfp mind still playing tricks and worrying why got no symptoms will feel better when have scan

Good luck to you all on this crazy rollercoaster and just take care of yourselves other halves and each other xxx


----------



## traceytbird80

Hi ladies

patbaz - Just want to wish you luck for tommorrow will be thinkin of you   

Good luck to another else testing tomorrow I called the docstors today they cant do blood tests on nhs to check for hcg levels so that out the window I called clinic they said to test again tommorrow so    for tommorrow that there is still a line there just dont kind of believe the faint one.

tbirdx


----------



## Sashaj

Emm2009 it has been lovely to know you.  

I imagine you never stop worrying and TWW is just the beginning of your journey  if you get BFP. I wish you all the best in the future. Have lovely and happy pregnancy. Plus - how great would it be if it's symptom free?? 

Thanks for all your support 


Sash

xx


----------



## HappyHopeful

Hello Girls

Thanks all of you for weighing in on the subject of my out of date POAS, I ran it under the tap to make sure it was killed dead and then binned it!!  I felt kind of liberated, and at least I could get on with my day without having that damn thing in my pocket taunting me!  Thanks so much all you girls who talked me off the ledge, I am totally waiting to test on Saturday. 

Sasha, also loving that Essie says we are a double act!  You are my funny crazy angel, I am also hoping we both get our BFPs on Saturday    3 more sleeps for us.... Bring it on!!  

Patbaz, still got everything crossed for you for tomorrow.  Big love from me to you xxx  

AFM - I have had another lovely day in the sunshine, finished my book, and cooked a lovely dinner for us tonight.  my DH said something really sweet when he got home tonight, he looked at me and did a double take, and then said, you look pregnant!!  I asked what he meant, and he said that I was glowing, looking really healthy and happy.  It really made my day!!  In reality it is probably just because I have been sitting in the sun for 3 days solid, doing nothing but reading books and listening to favourite music.  That's bound to make anyone look happy ain't it!!


----------



## LaMaR

Good positive vibes from your DH too HappyHopeful!! (and I'm pleased you got rid of your precious!! )
Night!


----------



## patbaz

Thanks for all the wishes girls really appreciate it. Will let you know what tomorrow brings xx


----------



## patbaz

well 2 cb digital tests 1 first response and the clinics test all say BFN for me this morning.  I am heartbroken and devastated but cant seemto cry.  I know its coming though.

Good luck to everyone else.  Thanks so much for your help and kindness

Love
Pat
xxx


----------



## muffin1302

Pat I'm so sorry


----------



## Em0504

Oh pat, Im so so sorry x  x


----------



## silentlywishing

So sorry pat   xx


----------



## HappyHopeful

Morning Pat,

So very sorry to hear your news, it's heartbreaking.

Sending you lots of love and hugs pet.      
Thinking of you, we are here if you want to talk later.
Lots of love
Xxx


----------



## LaMaR

So sorry Pat - thinking of you     x


----------



## barbster

So sorry to hear your news Pat


----------



## AMD

Pat it is heartbreaking so very sorry. Thinking of you & DH.xx


----------



## cohensmummy

So sorry pat   xx


----------



## Sashaj

Pat, I am so sincerely sorry.  That is soooo horrible. My words cannot describe how sad I feel for you.
Sash


----------



## hilly35

really sorry to hear that pat - truly.   Sending you lots of


----------



## lizlou34

Really sorry to hear that Patbaz-thinking of you xx


----------



## Micheleclaw

Pat - am so so sorry, words aren't enough. So sorry xoxoxxooxxo xox 

On my journey there are now two blasts on board as of yesterday, I've been here before and it feels as scary. Am glad for the better weather. I did IMSI this time, for those of u thinking about it more technical detail about my and others experience is on the IMSI thread.

I test on June 1. 

Big hugs to all of you. Pat I was so touched by the enormous response of concern and kindness to where you are at.  It is good to know that many women have u and all of us with bfns in their thoughts right now. Supportive energy xxxxxx


----------



## Martha Moo

Pat

so very sorry sweetheart

Sending a big  to you both

Love Donna Marie

MicheleClaw, you may wish to post on the June 2ww thread honey heres the link http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=287923.30 as this 2ww thread will close before your OTD honey


----------



## janie73

So sorry Pat   . Take it easy today. We try to brace ourselves for this but I think there is only so much you can prepare yourself in advance. Take care honey.


----------



## em2009

So so sorry pat thinking of you at this difficult time x


----------



## patbaz

Hi girls 

Thanks so much. I still haven't cried. Dh was angry this morning and has asked me to stay on meds another day and test again tomorrow so I have agreed to that. It seems to have hit him really hard this time. I think doing the test on Monday helped prepare me so in a way it was a good thing but now it is on to the next step whatever that may be. 

I am praying that all you lovely ladies get your bundles of joy soon. You are all very special to me and I will be keeping tabs on you in this thread. 

Love always,
Pat
xxx


----------



## Micheleclaw

Guys, have moved over to may June as this thread closes before my test date. Wishing you all the very very best in your journeys and I see some of you in other threads already. Patbaz, I've always been too scared to test on the day believing another day would make it absolutely clear. Good luck whichever way. Xoxoxoxoxoxox


----------



## lou/s

So sorry pat I no how your feeling today just got back from the clinic and it's a Definate bfn for me I was kind of prepared from doing test on Tuesday however nothing quite as bad as having to sit in a room and be told that it's negative!! Next appr available with consultant June 20th to discuss where we go from here . I no where I'm going from here and that Is to sit in the sunshine and feel sorry for myself and prepare myself for work tomorrow. 
Good luck to the rest of you 
X


----------



## hilly35

its really a day of bad news - sorry to hear about your BFN lou. Hard way to find out too.


----------



## Sashaj

Hi Lou/s

I am sorry to hear your bad news. It must have been so hard to wait for your test in a waiting room. What a horrible thing to go through. I am sending you a big hug.


----------



## AMD

Lou so sorry.x


----------



## SH5STAR

Lou and Patbaz, such terrible news for you both. I'm so so sorry. I wish there was something to say to make it better. Please don't give up hope xx


----------



## EssieJean

So sorry Lou and Patbaz -     xx


----------



## Sashaj

It seem like a really sad day on this forum today. I think we all just had enough and all those sad news are getting to us all.   

How is everybody feeling? Especially the girls who are not testing for another week? Are you still sane??


Sash

xx


----------



## AMD

I'm on day 9 of 18dw & defo insane. God help my clients later!


----------



## Em0504

So sorry lou x x


----------



## EssieJean

Hi Sashaj - it certainly is a sad day    It's just so exhausting isnt it.

I'm not testing til the 30th and already am tempted    I never thought i would be but the nearer it gets, the stronger the urge    Its like this  - its so inviting and yet i can't sit out in it - i love being outdoors and its killing me, although i have been hotfooting it in and out every five minutes.    

I just got a telling off from DH for trying to change the bedding    I'm just getting sooooooooooooooooo bored.  Plus i've not had any symptoms at all yet, not even a slight cramp but some lovely ladies have shared their success stories with me and I feel a bit more reassured.  Overall i'm feeling   - does anyone else speak to their tummy, or is it just me going  ? 

How are you today Sashaj?
I've not seen HappyHopeful on the forum yet - I do look forward to your banter  

x


----------



## Sharpey

Hi Ladies, 

Lou and Pat Baz so sorry about your test results today  I hope you both keep trying

I got a BFP 7dpt5dt but since then have had bad AF my OTD is Sat is there any point hoping??

X


----------



## EssieJean

Hi Sharpey - Definitely!  Please don't give up hope - there's plenty of time.  Some women get a BFN as late as the night before their OTD and then in the morning a BFP     I'm also 7dpt but have managed to hold off, its so hard though isnt it.  There is still hope Sharpey,, hang in there and test on your OTD  

Essie x


----------



## EssieJean

Sorry Sharpey - i just realised you mentioned AF but I still think you mustn't give up hope.  Perhaps ring your clinic and ask them for advice?  sending you    

Essie x


----------



## Sashaj

Hi Sharpey, my best friend had two IVF's and bled with both towards the end of TWW (heavily) and she has two healthy daughters. Don't give up yet. X

Sash


----------



## barbster

So sorry Lou


----------



## Sharpey

Thanks Essie Jean and Sasha J, I'd be gob smacked if it had worked after the last few days but I won't give up all hope until Sat. I'm expecting a BFN then but I suppose even if it was a chem pregnancy/mc it might stay as a BFP for a bit? Talk about limbo. I need a Holiday. 

Best of luck to you both for your OTDs  

I am fantasy holiday shopping in the sun to cheer myself up. Hope everyone else is enjoying the sun x


----------



## impatientlady

Hi sharpy  I also bled last time despite the drugs and went on to have a healthy baby girl. 

Afm I have just cracked a 4pm today 9dp 2dt  and got a faint second line. will be doing one again first thing in the morning to see if I imagined it. It's so early for a positive isn't it? Could it mean twins ?


----------



## Sharpey

Thanks impatient lady and fingers crossed for you for another BFP - sounds positive, congrats! xxx


----------



## muffin1302

Impatientlady I got a very very faint second line about 7dp3dt so it is possible to get it really early.


----------



## Sashaj

Hi Essie - sorry I ignored your earlier thread I must have missed it. I was at work all day, really busy. Don't worry about lack of symptoms. I don't have any either. It is all confusing with all those drugs, the heat. The only thing I have is tiredness but that is lack of caffeine, poor diet and no exercise. We all take different drugs. I am on steroids as well as progesterone and it is really hard on my body. I hate chemicals in my body and don't usually take any medicine so this is a real shock to my system. It better be worth it!!
I am not sure where is Happy Hopefull - she's probably tested and got BFP and now she is celebrating - Are you there Happy H?? I was also trying to change the bedding last week and then I stopped. This is torture. I think it is our body telling us to get on with things. I really believe that you can't influence what happens in these two weeks. It is all in nature's hands. Saying that, I am still walking around like an idiot and worry to sneeze and laugh. Essie how far are you into your TWW??

Sharpey it must be really worrying and I will be praying for you my love  Same for you Pat. 

Barbs - I can see you are still hanging around girlie. So glad you are here. I bet you would love to tell us all about your symptoms, and share your excitement but you are keeping a very low profile, which is really sweet and generous of you. Everytime the picture of your dog comes up, it makes me smile. I hope you are enjoying being pregnant.

AMD - same here. Completely insane. Madness.

How is everybody else??


xx


----------



## barbster

Hi Sasha, yes I am keeping an eye on you  , just making sure you haven't gone crazy yet lol. Not much longer now, only 2 more sleeps. Has it helped you being at work? 

I    for good results for the rest of you all testing this week, then we can carry on talking on the next thread.


                                      

Barbs x


----------



## HappyHopeful

Hey Girls, I'm here.

I was very saddened by the news here this morning, I have felt like my heart has been flying it's flag at half mast today. 

Don't worry Sash, I haven't tested, I am definitely not going to test until Sat. 

Essie, I am totally spinning out as you said you are not allowed to sit in the sun and I have been doing nothing but sit in the sun all week. Are we not supposed to do that?  I am totally freaking out now that I have done something wrong.  Did your clinic tell you not to do that? I have just googles it and see that Zita West does not recommend it - I actually feel like I am going to be sick now with worry - I hope I haven't done my little embie any harm!!

Lou so sorry to hear you got a BFN too, devastating news   It's been a terrible day for the forum today. I hope you are ok and have got a plan b ready to go.

AFM 2 more sleeps to go and trying not to read too much into everything I feel.  I read a post on an American forum yesterday about a nurse who had IVF, went back to work in the 2ww, pushed heavy beds around and lifted patients, went to a rock concert and drove miles to a wedding where she danced the night away. And still got her BFP. So I am trying not to freak out. I came across a few posts where women said they had treatment in Spain and sunbathed every day of the 2ww and still got BFP's so I hope there is some glimmer if hope.  Bit stressed - instant headache!!


----------



## Sashaj

Here you are Happy Hopeful. Glad to see you back. Did you see my message I sent you the other day?? 
You are right, it has been an awful day for the forum.  I was also worried about the sun but my clinic didn't say anything. How are you feeling Happy Hopeful?? 

I feel like I want my life back to normal. Both me and DH both feel that these two weeks have gone so slow. I feel like I have been waiting for months, not weeks. I just want to know and start enjoying my life again. I think if you get BFP, you will never stop worrying but I hope that your life will gradually get back to normal and you can enjoy your pregnancy. I want to start running and swimming. I've had enough of this!!! This is like a prison sentence for me. xx


----------



## EssieJean

Hi HappyHopeful - I first saw it in Zita West's book also so i googled (as i do with everything and because I love the sun!) and it did say to avoid sunbathing as with baths and saunas as the rising in temparature of blood isnt good for the embabies.  I have to admit that i have been sitting in the sun but going inside to cool down whenever i feel myself getting too hot.  I wouldnt worry HH - before i knew of this I'd had a full day in the sun and I'm just more aware of it now and being a bit more careful.  Google is a dangerous thing!  I also read the article about the woman in America so i think that just shows that you can't take everything as gospel.  Common sense is usually a good guide    I colour quite easily and had to convince DH that i hadnt been basking in the sun all day  

So don't worry, loads of people conceive on holiday and don't realise it until they've got home  

x


----------



## LaMaR

Hi All,
Almost t-day for me... Finally we'll know either way.
Happy Hopeful - please don't worry about sitting out in the sun - if it was dangerous how would all these people abroad get pregnant?! The sunshine will do you good - doesn't it make you release happy hormones or something? I always feel better once I've had a bit of sun!


----------



## Martha Moo

Hi Ladies

Such a sad day on here today 

Pat and Lou sending you big big     

Sasha you have some will power         i   that saturday you will be celebrating

Hopeful     for you for saturdays OTD

LaMar, C-M-F, SH5STAR, captain10 and jessart  for OTD tomorrow     

Have a good evening and i will catch up with you all tomorrow 

Donna Marie


----------



## EssieJean

HappyHopeful - just want to add that LaMaR is right - the sun is good for you - gets the endorphins going and everyone needs their Vit D


----------



## Sashaj

Barbs sorry missed your post - it would be great if we could carry on talking on the next thread if we get BFP. What thread are you on (just in case I get my BFP)? I am useless with this forum. 

Girls - shall we just enjoy the bloody sun?? We are all going bonkers   

They should shut us all in one dark sterile room for two weeks - that would be so funny. xx


----------



## Sashaj

Donna Marie - I have no choice. My DH is watching me like a hawk.  To be honest I think I have gone officially mad. I am just plodding around completely spaced out.  I tested early on my last cycle and it brought me bad luck. This time it will be one after my OTD, mad I know, but I really can't afford to have bad news with my job tomorrow.  x

Barbs work is helping a bit and I managed to do some work but still spent most of the time in the toilet


----------



## Sashaj

meant to say 'at' the toilet - not actually 'in' the toilet - madness


----------



## LaMaR

Haha! Now I have an image of you in a toilet Sasha!!


----------



## Sashaj

I know. I talk some rubbish. I am not English so I do tend to say daft things. xx


----------



## angie pangie

Pat and Lou so sad and sorry to read your posts.           

Essie and Hopeful - getting some sun is good for you to get vitamin d!  Just don't overheat and make sure you're drinking plenty!

Sasha and Hopeful - I am also testing on Saturday!!!! It will be early for me as OTD is Tuesday 29th but on Sat I'll be 13dp 2dt so reckon it should show by then.  Can't face finding out on Tuesday and having to go to work straight after if it's BFN.  Not long now!          

Impatientlady - that sounds like a BFP!  How exciting! 

How do you ladies get all those different smilies on your posts?

Angie xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## EssieJean

Hi angie pangie - if you click the 'more' icon underneath your smiles above your message when typing a post you'l see a whole bunch of different smilies to use  

All the best for your testing on Saturday  

Essie x


----------



## angie pangie

Thanks Essie!

I've been wondering that for ages!

Angie

xxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## EssieJean

No probs angie pangie - Happy Posting


----------



## PamH

Sharpey - I am in exactly the same boat as you at the moment - I am due to test on 27th and have been bleeding since late on saturday night. I have resigned myself to the fact is is a BFN, however, everytime I come on here another glimmer of hope appears. I am like you - what is the point in testing but you never know - your little embryo may still be hanging on in there.

This whole IVF is a rollercoaster and it messes with your brain, roll on sunday for me and either way we can get on with the rest of our lives.


----------



## HappyHopeful

Hi Girls

Thanks everyone for the advice about sunshine.  I felt so much better after reading it all - thanks so much girls for the reassurance.  Let's face it, lots of women conceive in hot countries where they must surely overheat in the midst of summer, and lot's of women conceive on holidays to sunny climes, so it can't be that bad.  And it did make me very happy at the time - all that feel good vitamin D made me feel great!  I guess there is no point stressing about things I have already done, it's too late now and it's not going to help if I add stress to the minor misdemeanour is it!!  I am totally tired from trying to stay out of my head tonight while I talked myself down form my panic, exhausting!!  At 12dp5dt, I can finally see the finish line.  So it's good night from me!

Before I go though, there are so many ladies testing tomorrow - best of luck to you all and looking forward to seeing the results coming in!!!


----------



## Sashaj

Exactly Happy Hopeful - just think of those women in Africa. They all have 10 kids so sun can't do you any harm.  

Good night ladies. Good luck tomorrow. I have a busy day at work so I might not be able to get on the forum to congratulate you all. 

Sweat dreams

Sash

xx


----------



## Em0504

I can't actually believe Im posting this, i feel sick 2 my stomach. Had the urge 2 do another cb test this morning, just felt so negative last night... and it came back 'not pregnant'   I just can't believe it, i just knew it was 2 good 2 b true! I must have done something very bad in a previous life!   So, journey over 4 us, its the saddest thing ever, i don't know wot 2 do with myself? Im just numb! 
i wish u girls lotsa luck with forthcoming tests and those with bfp's a happy and healthy pregnancy! Thanx 4 all your support.
x x


----------



## silentlywishing

On no Ems!   I thought you had good result? Are you Sure it wasn't just a dodgy test... Are you ok??-stupid question!     xxxx


----------



## Em0504

Hi silentlywishing, Im sure the cb digital tests r pretty accurate, i haven't got any others, will go get a first response one 2day to b doubly sure, but can't imagine the result will change. I just feel completely numb. I couldn't allow myself 2 get 2 excited, but it doesn't make it any easier. Im just lying in bed in total shock, so much is going thru my head!! x x


----------



## Sashaj

Oh no Emm - how is that possible? This makes me worried that even if you have pfp it can still change? So confusing and cruel this ivf game.


----------



## Sashaj

Didn't even say good morning ladies. Emms' news just got to me. I am on an early train to London ( work) . Worried about the embies because I will be running around all day.


----------



## Em0504

Hey sasha, i know, so very confusing and unfair...just don't know wot 2 think? Will c wot clinic says?  Hope your day isn't 2 hectic x x


----------



## AMD

Em did you have a blood test at all to see levels? My clinic don't do bloods & it annoys me so much as when I had treatment in Madrid they did do a blood test for result. They should all do bloods & not just rely on home tests & then they should repeat in a few weeks.


----------



## Sashaj

Just look after yourself Em. You might get some reassurance from your clinic.  I will be thinking of you all day. And praying for you


----------



## Passenger42

Hi Em0504


Was sad to read your news, please go to your GP and insist on a HCG quantative Beta blood test and that way you will know for sure what is happening as it will measure the HCG in your blood and they can deduce if its falling or increasing.


We need to be sure what is happening before you stop any meds.  I never rely on HPT's anymore and my clinic will not accept them as valid as I am having treatment abroad they insist on a blood test.


Love Passenger x


----------



## Sashaj

Same here amd. My clinic don't do blood test, they told me that the hpt is all you need. It angers me. There are women that never test bfp and only blood test reveal of they are pregnant. X


----------



## Passenger42

If you live in the London area you can pay privately for a blood test at the London Ultrasound Centre at Wimpole Street and they charge £40, it is worth it for peace of mind.


Passenger x


----------



## Sashaj

Thanks passenger. I will do that . I still need my bfp first. Testting tomorrow. X


----------



## Em0504

My clinic won't do bloods coz Im nhs. I even asked if i could pay 4 test but they still said no. My gp won't do it either as its apparently not in their remit...helpful hey. I asked all this a couple of weeks ago. I think Im gonna try and get gp appointment and ask 2 b referred 2 epu, i don't know how this works tho and whether u can then go straight 2 epu? Wish i lived in London, i would def b going 2 that clinic 4 bloods x x


----------



## silentlywishing

Oh ems I am truely sorry you've really been threw an emotional rollercoaster this past few weeks if there were only something I could do!     xxxxxxxx


----------



## Em0504

Its just so stressful, tx alone is stressful hey, without all of this! 10 mins and i can ring gp...just hope they're helpful! x x


----------



## silentlywishing

You can go to a&e and they'll send you to epau or at least they should have you had a bleed? I can't believe how in helpfull they're all being whatever happened to patient care X


----------



## Em0504

I bleed a couple of weeks ago, but it stopped after few days. Just kinda brown discharge, tmi sorry, at mo, so would feel bit bad going a&e. No pain either x x


----------



## silentlywishing

It must be so frustrating your clinic and gp are being so cold... It's all about money at the end of the day it's a disgrace!!! X


----------



## Em0504

Got a telephone consult with gp at 10.40, so will c wot she says bout epu? x x


----------



## silentlywishing

Aw well fingers crossed you get sorted this can't go on any longer you'll end up going crazy with the worry x


----------



## Em0504

Yea defo feel like Im losing my mind! Will let u know wot she says? Thanx 4 being there x x


----------



## barbster

Dear Em,

I am truly sorry to hear your news today  , I really hope that your GP can help you find out what is happening, have you phoned your fertility clinic as well?


----------



## traceytbird80

Hi Ladies

posted last night but cant seem to see it so dont know what i did.

lou and pat - so sorry reading your posts thinking of you and your dh   

afm - did 2 more tests yesterday and got a BFP cant believe it phoned clininc and still doesnt seem real cant seem to get excited but guess thats because its early days but least we got over a huge hurdle.   

impatientlady - so excited for you

sorry for no personals not very good at keeping up with this thread thinking of you all 

tbirdx


----------



## silentlywishing

Defo let me know ems xxxxxx


----------



## EssieJean

So sorry Em    

Congrats Tbird!


----------



## LaMaR

I can't believe I'm typing this - still at the hospital, but they've confirmed it's a BFP!!!! Will read later what's being going on - in a state of shock at the moment!!
Good luck all - if it can happen for us it can happen for you xx


----------



## EssieJean

Congratulations LaMaR   x


----------



## SH5STAR

Em, I'm so sorry to hear you terrible news. I wish there were some words of comfort that I could give to you. Hope the appt goes well with the clinic this morning and they can give you some answers. 

AFM - I know that my happiness is not the best timing but I did a test this morning and it was a BFP! My DH and I are in complete shock. It was a very faint line so had to go over to Asda to buy two more. It seems the first response test didn't pick it up as well as the clearblue ones did. We haven't stopped crying. I had no symptoms other than an increased sense of smell and sore boobs on occasions which I put down to the pessaries. Wishing you ladies still to test all the best of luck xx


----------



## Em0504

Congratulations girls.
Barbs, yea Im waiting 4 clinic 2 call me back.
x


----------



## muffin1302

SH5STAR, LaMaR and Traceybird congratulations. I've tested again today on my otd and its still positive. Really worried about my lack of symptoms though   

Em0504 I'm really sorry to hear you are going through some stress, I hope you can get some answers and its good news


----------



## EssieJean

Congratulations SH5STAR - I've had no symptoms all way through (5 more sleeps to go) so you've given me some reassurance    Congrats again to you both x

Congrats muffin1302 - Ive had a lot of reassurance from women who had BFPs and gone on to have their babies having had no symptoms during 2ww.  Enjoy your BFP   x


----------



## patbaz

Em I am so sorry that you are going through this. I am praying for you xx

Congrats to the BFP's I hope you have a happy healthy 9 months ahead of you xx


----------



## hilly35

Em, I hope you get some decent answers this morning. Dreadful to think of you going through this.  

Congrats to all the ladies with BFP's. 

AFM 4 more days to test but pretty sure AF is almost here. Trying to avoid going to the loo to check!!!!   as if that will change the outcome!


----------



## Em0504

Well, its the end of our journey!  Sadly my clinic has said that a negative test is negative and Im 2 stop the meds now. There's sadly nothing they can do.
I hope u all get your much deserved bfp's girls and have happy and healthy pregnancies.
Thank u 4 all your support over the last few weeks.
Em x x


----------



## Suru

Hi girls,

Been reading wenever I can but today is just a sad one for me too cos of Ems:        .  Dont you give up girl, the next Tx might just be the one!  

Congrats for the   so far; enjoy the next 9 months!


----------



## Em0504

Thanx suru, but unfortunately that was the last of r nhs funded cycles and we can't afford 2 privately fund any more. Don't think i could put myself through it again anyway x


----------



## silentlywishing

God your clinic seems so cold!!!! So sorry ems i know in theary they're prob right but Before you stop your med's are you going to do one more test? Just to make sure    I really am devastated for you it's so unbelievably unfair xxx


----------



## HappyHopeful

Em - devastated for you   
I really thought it was going to be a glitch and that the it would work out.  It is tragic that you have tried for so long and that this happened to you - life in the IVF zone is cruel.  I am gutted for you, I really am.  I wish there was something I could say that could help you at this point, but all words just seem hollow.  I can't begin to really understand how hard this must be, after everything you have gone through, but I can appreciate the sense of crushing finality this brings, as we are on our *last* cycle as well. We have both agreed that now that we have had our NHS go and our private go, we are just not wealthy enough to have another go.  So this is it for us.  My DH has told me several times in this cycle that this is it for us, last cycle.  So tomorrow when we test we will either receive the most joyous news of our lives or we will be ingesting the devastating news that we will not get to have children.  It's all so black and white.  My thoughts are with you today Em.


----------



## hilly35

Em I am with the other ladies and am just devastated for you - it just seems the worst form of cruelty. Please dont stop the meds until you have done another test though. Just so     I just dont understand life sometimes.


----------



## patbaz

Em I am beyond sorry for what's happened. I know how much it hurts I have been there too. Take care sweetie xx


----------



## AMD

Em i so feel for you right now & I agree with the other ladies I would do another test before stopping the drugs. The clinics are not always right & I am so annoyed they don't even do bloods in this situation as its always helpful to know the Hcg level. If they test from the start & then at another point you have some idea of what's happened. When I had treatment abroad I had to have bloods when I got back & no one would do them in the end I had to plead with my local fertility clinic.

Congrats to those bfps.

I feel odd today, random bouts of sickness & awful cramps on my left side. Hope it's not bad news! I'm now on 10 days. 8 more to go!


----------



## Em0504

Thank u girls, your all so lovely. Happyhopeful, i hope and pray that u get good news 2morrow hun!
Im still going 2 gp this afternoon, nothing 2 lose hey, 1 last push 4 scan/bloods. I'll carry on meds 2day and do final test in morning, I've got 1 left.
AMD i really wish they would do bloods 2, would b so much clearer hey. I don't understand why its so hard 2 get this done...like we said earlier it all comes down 2 money i guess! Keeping everything crossed 4 u hun!
x x


----------



## Sashaj

Hi Girlies, I have just read all you threads and now I want to cry. Em words cannot express how I feel for you babe. So so sad and unfair after having to go through so much. So sorry. 

How are you all? Happy h ate you getting ready for you big day tomorrow? Your words for emm were really comforting. 

I am in London all day ( meetings etc) up and down the escalators tube train, a heavy bag and high heels.  Back to my usuall . I feel loke i have been released from prison. 

Part if me is worrying that I' vemessed it all up. But I really can't rest any longer. I really feel that my body is telling me to get on with life and it all will all be ok. 

I Have to trust my instinct and I will find out tomorrow whether it was right. 

Scared

Xx


----------



## barbster

I am so sorry Em, I feel so sad that this has happened to you, after all you have been through    this IF journey can be cruel and unfair. I hope you and your DP take some time for yourselves as a couple and  get through this


----------



## Em0504

I've spent the last hour trying 2 find somewhere 2 have a private scan, i just need closure and can't b doing with fighting my gp any longer. So I've found a private clinic near me and got an appointment at 7.45 tonight...just wish id done it earlier in the week now! But of course didn't think i would b in this situation by the end of the week! Anyway, at least we can then try and move on hey. Now got 2 ring my mum on her holiday in France 2 break the bad news!
Thanx again 4 all your kind words.
x x


----------



## silentlywishing

Would hang on till you've had your scan ems your mam might worry for nothing I can see my poor mother worrying about me and it really breaks my heart to see her so chewed up about me she tries to hide it but I know her to well she's a bit like my nana like that little worrier x


----------



## Em0504

Yea i keep wondering if i should hang on til 2night or 2morrow morning. I know she's gonna ring me 2night, but i guess i could text her and say we're going out? She'll only panic if she rings and doesn't get an answer. My mum and dad live in devon now, so i don't get 2 c them that much, but i know how much she worries! x x


----------



## cohensmummy

Oh em I av cried reading your posts from today, your head must be all over the place   I know there is nothing I can possibly say to make things better but just wanted to say I'm thinking of you and really   that your scan can give you a definite answer I truly hoe it's a happy ending you so deserve it. To of gone through so many treatments is hard enough but to have all this on top must be horrendous xx 

Will be thinking of you sending the biggest of   xx


----------



## silentlywishing

Yeah defo try and hang on ems must be so hard having your mam so far away at times like these I don't know about you but I tend to put up a front to try and protect her sometimes we don't tell anyone when we're having a tx on my 5th go I didn't but then told her after and she just grabbed me n held me for ages, may I ask have you ever had further testing I read you had 10tx in total did no one suggest it's been unsuccessful? I'm on to my 7th go now with not even a sniff of a bfp x


----------



## Sashaj

Oh girls you have all been through so much. So sad reading your threads. Em good luck with the scan. Who knows you might get really good news. I pray for you honey. X


----------



## HappyHopeful

Em - Good luck with the scan tonight.   I agree with the others, perhaps it would be a good idea to wait until you have some answers before you tell your Mum.  I have blwon you some bubbles for luck.

Hi Sash - Hope you are not working too hard today, it sounds pretty full on, can't believe you are managing to walk around in high heels.  I would be too concerned that my planetoid backside would throw me off balance and it would all end in catastrophe!!  Speak to you tonight hopefully - last sleep before we test!!  Eeek!  We can discuss tactics here later!

Congrats to SH5STAR   LaMaR  and Traceybird  huge congratulations to you all,  it must be very exciting!!     Those bananas should be dancing!! They are clearly feeling tired like me today!  

Muffin - glad to hear your little bean is sticking!  

Silentlywishing - you have been a rock today.  I can tell Em really appreciates you being there.  You are a lovely lady!!  I blew you some bubbles by way of thanks!

Essie - Only 5 more sleeps for you - what are your plans for the weekend?  Have you done anything nice today?   

AFM - Woke up this morning at 6am, feeing as unsure as ever, no inkling whatsoever as to whether I am pg or not.  Started thinking about testing early so had to charge to the bathroom and managed to pee so fast  that the jet stream was inaudible to the human ear, and then dashed back to bed trying not to think about where the pee sticks where hiding.    So that's it, I have made it, 1 more sleep and tomorrow I can actually do the forbidden POAS routine I have been dodging for 14 days.  
 
Don't know whether to be excited in case it worked or terrified about saying goodbye to my PUPO bubble  and dealing with the inevitable fall-out......    

Having bought enough pee sticks over the years to clear the debt of a small third world country, and never ever, not even once, seen a BFP result, I think the idea of it is surreal, as the wise Sasha has said before, not even sure if such a thing really exists.  

The day has been fairly quiet and chilled - DH took me into town to buy some new books to read and pick me up some treats from Waitrose at lunchtime.  My   is so sore after three weeks of daily progesterone injections, and I was feeling so exhausted by this mild shopping activity that I was shuffling round the shop wincing   and getting some pretty strange glances from Jo Public.  That was with clean, brushed hair  and 'normal-lady' clothes on!!!  Suffice to say that I was dragged home by the DH pretty swiftly, he was probably embarrassed    to be seen in public with me, roaming around like a zombie.   I  practically fell asleep in the car on the 5 minute journey home.  This sitting around doing nothing is knackering!!


----------



## Em0504

Thanks happyhopeful, yea Im gonna put off ringing my mum 4 now! Good luck 4 2morrow hun.
Silentlywishing, I've got high nk cells, so am on extra meds 2 treat this. The only times I've had bfp's is since being on these meds! But i haven't had any answers as 2 why it ends this way? Im the same as u hun, i put on a front with my mum 2, i never let on that Im upset and dying inside! I just always make out Im coping. With them living so far away, i can get away with it, its easy 2 hide your feelings  over the phone.
Thanx cohensmummy, bless u 4 your kind words.
x x


----------



## EssieJean

Hi HappyHopeful, yep 5 more sleeps!  I'm terrified and excited    I've a feeling the next 4 days will draaaaag - did the last few days drag for you?  Last week went fairly quickly but i guess i wasnt analysing everything then.  I've pottered around today, watered the plants in the garden  , went for a walk around the small bramblebrook round the back and waited for a guy to come round to sort my plumbing out ha ha - our kitchen tap was broke!!  Sad really, that that's the most exciting thing to have happened to me all week    I've not even been to the shops yet unlike yourself - that was hilarious  

Will you go to bed early tonight so it comes quicker or delay the inevitable?  Either way, i don't think you're going to sleep    It's so exciting (and nervewracking).  

Sending lots of        and      for the morning that you get the result we are all dreaming of  

Essie x


----------



## HappyHopeful

Thanks for the good luck wishes Em 

Essie - I have definitely found the second week harder.  As the due date has approached it has been much more of a battle to stop thinking about testing and another grand battle to stop myself constantly asking myself "Am I? Aren't I?, Am I? Aren't I?  
Make sure you have plenty of books/ audiobooks/dvds and things to do to keep busy as the date gets closer - just to save yourself from your own wonderings.....  well that's my best advice anyway!!  
I think I will try to go to bed by 11 tonight - which is very early for me.  Just to  on the tossing, turning and weird dreams.  Last night I dreamt I was at the clinic to get my pg test done, I did a blood test, and was waiting in the waiting room, finally I got called by a nurse and followed her nervously to her little room, she turned the desktop computer screen towards me - and the screen was full of the little cheerleaders we use on here to celebrate when people get BFP's.    
It seemed a perfectly reasonable way to be told I had a BFP!!  
When I woke up and told DH all about it, he was still half asleep and said "those nurses are really unprofessional!" and then he rolled over ad started snoozing again  
Thanks Essie for all the love, hugs and prayers for tomorrow    Sending you some bubbles now too xx


----------



## EssieJean

Haha - I hope you're recording all these stories down in a journal - they're priceless    I've beenhaving  lots of weird vivid dreams while on 2ww and been told its a good sign    I hope it is!  We slept in our new bed last night, its so high i felt like Princess and the Pea, DH surrounded it with lots of cushions, blankets and pillows thinking i was going to fall out and do myself an injury whilst having another dream  

Blowing oodles of positive bubbles your way   :
xx


----------



## barbster

Congratulations SH5STAR, LaMar and Tracey    , great news!

I know how you feel Happy, I have been venturing out in my tracksuit bottoms and no make-up and getting odd looks, I must look bad lol, I would never do that normally, thank god for sunglasses!

Thinking of you and Sasha and all other girls for tomorrow and sending lots of       


Barbs x


----------



## HappyHopeful

Thanks for the bubbles Essie.  I probably should have kept a diary or something, never thought about it until now.
I love the image of you in your huge bed like the princess and the pea - barricaded in safely by your DH!    Lovely image!  I hope your new bed brings you some good luck - have  just blown you some more bubbles to keep the luck high!  

Barbs,  the 2ww zombie   is a thing to behold!!  Glad I am not the only one!  Thanks for your good luck wishes for tomorrow.  Doubt I will be getting much sleep tonight!

I just discovered that there is a thread for husbands in the 2ww.  Had never realised it existed!!  Made interesting (if sad) reading.  Bless them!


----------



## HappyHopeful

Sharpey - How are you doing?  We haven't had an update from you today, and you sounded worried last time you posted - just wondering if you tested today a day early to see what was going on?  I assume you are testing again tomorrow, same as me, as it is our official OTD.  Fingers crossed for you hun, hope it all goes well!


----------



## SH5STAR

Good luck for tomorrow happyhopeful and Sasha. Will be thinking of you both. Try and get some sleep tonight but if you are anything like me you will wake up every hour thinking about it and dreaming about it! Ha. Xx


----------



## Sashaj

I am here on the train home. Horrific day from hell. Thanks sh5star. Did you get bfp? Have I missed something? Girls I am soooooo tired that if I am not pregnant I have some sort of disease. It is beyond normal tiredness and I no longer feel it is lack of caffeine or the heat. It is horrific. 

Happy hopefull your thread is hilarious about the heels and bum. I do have my heels on but I  am not enjoying it. 

Happy h Let's discuss testing strategies tonight when I am lying on the sofa with chocolate . 

Xx


----------



## SH5STAR

Hiya Sasha, yes! We had a bfp! Was in complete shock and we still are. My DH and I were crying our eyes out. Lol. So happy. What tests have you got ready for tomorrow and how many?
I had two first response ones and initially I was unsure if it was a bfp as the second line was faint. The leaflet did say though that a faint line is still positive but I refused to believe it. We went straight over to Asda and bought another 4 more tests!! 2 clear blue digital ones and 2 clear blue non digital. All then showed as bfp. It was so surreal. I have never seen that before on a test! I have everything crossed that you and your hubby experience the same feeling tomorrow xx


----------



## HappyHopeful

sh5star - you must still be on cloud9 - such an exciting day for you both!!   

I have just got my 2 pack of clear blue digital tests out and unwrapped them, going to read the instructions carefully and lay them all out ready in the bathroom befoerw I go to bed tonight.  Just trying to decide whether to pee in a cup (sorry tmi) or just hold the stick in the stream.  Worried I will miss or mess it up somehow, so perhaps the cup is a better idea at whatever dreadful hour I end up going, I know I won't be able to sleep through to a reasonable hour!!!  What did you do?

I have got    in my tummy just talking about it!!  Eeeek!!


----------



## SH5STAR

Happyhopeful, it was amazing! I really hope you get to experience it too. Please let us know as soon as you can. 
I did exactly the same, wee'd in a cup so we could re-test and re-test! Haha. 
I woke up at 3am dying for a wee. I had one before I went to bed and told myself not to go until morning. Held it for bout 20 mins then said to DH I'm desperate. He told me to go and not hold it in! So when I woke up at 7.30 I was hoping that my wee would be concentrated enough to pick up on test and it was! So don't worry if you go in the middle of the night!! Xx


----------



## cohensmummy

Hi em,

How did the scan go? Hope it went well xx

Good luck to tomorrows testers  Xx


----------



## Em0504

Hi girls, still bad news from me, we have lost r little embie/s. So so sad, just can't stop crying.
I wish u all so much luck girls and hope the bfp's keep coming! Thank u so much 4 all your support.
Lotsa love
x x


----------



## goldbunny

for em


----------



## Sharpey

Thanks for thinking of me Happy Hopeful, today I dragged myself out and spent the day with my sisters and some friends in the sun. Was lovely and kept my mind off all this business. To be honest I've pretty much given up on this cycle because even though I got a very early BFP the AF has been so bad I can't believe there'll be anything left.. So even if I get another BFP it will most likely be false positive.. So sad but looking forward to getting my trainers on and getting on with enjoying some of the summer until our next FET.

I will really have my fingers crossed for you for tomorrow though    !  I remember getting the BFP for our baby Finn that we lost, it was so exciting I got massive palpitations  

Xxxx


----------



## hilly35

Em, so dreadfully sorry Hun.   thinking of you x


----------



## Sharpey

So sorry Ems x


----------



## barbster

So sorry Em


----------



## HappyHopeful

Sorry to hear that Em - gutted for you xx       

Sharpey - that is really sad news!    I have my fingers crossed that it is not what you think, let me know how you get on.     I am glad you have had a good day though and have the love and support of your family.  You are right to plan to make the most of all this lovely sunshine and get back to living life again, I am sure your time will come so don't lose hope.  You have a courageous heart xx


----------



## HappyHopeful

Sasha Darling, where are you tonight?  Hope you are ok!!  xxx


----------



## angie pangie

So sorry Em  

It's not fair.
        


Ang xxxx


----------



## Sharpey

Thanks Happy Hopeful. I'm digging deep for some patience! Now it's time to try and get my big bloated belly into a bikini 

Hope you sleep ok tonight   xxx


----------



## angie pangie

Hopeful - I too am trying to decide whether to POAS or p in a pot!!!!!  

Ang xxx


----------



## Sashaj

Hi girls, I just got home from work. I was on my Iphone all day and it hasn't picked some of the threads. I just saw all the BFP's. OMG!!

SH5STAR I can't believe it girl!! It must be that beef. I have been stuffing my face with beef since you've mentioned it so this better work because my a.....e is growing and I need to have matching belly   
I am so happy for you. Your misery is over and you can enjoy being pregnant. 

Lamar - Congratulations girlie!!! So happy for you too. Have a happy and healthy pregnancy girlie. It must be that pessary in your pocket that brought you luck  (I think it was you with the melted pessary in your pocket, wasn't it?? ) I should stick one in my pocket for luck. I do anything at this stage.    

Em - sorry to hear about your scan. This really sacks. So hard to celebrate good news at the same time as dealing with bad news. It is really weird but I feel really connected with you guys and I genuinely struggle with bad news. This forum has been so good for me. I've never thought something like this would help me. I don't regret one minute of being on this forum. I know I could have done milion of other more productive things during my TWW but this was the best coping strategy for me. 

Happy Hopeful - OMG- What time are you testing tomorrow. I should give you my phone number and we could be peeing at the same time  . We might as well get proprely insane. We could be singing whilst we peeing. It might bring us luck


----------



## silentlywishing

Aw ems you poor sod!   at least you now how a final definate answer and can't begin to grieve its been dragged out way to long for you I honestly don't know how you've coped, its just a shame your clinic and gp couldn't have been more supportive! I really hope you and your man are able to move on from this I'm sure in time those dark clouds in your sky will blow over but untill then you take care of yourself xxxx


----------



## Em0504

Thank u girls. Yea its been a stressful few weeks silentlywishing, feel completely and utterly exhausted! Can't quite believe wot we've been through. Time 4 me and dp 2 spend some quality time together and get r lives back...somehow! Need 2 start planning some nice things!
Good luck 2morrow girls.
x x


----------



## AMD

Em thinking of you & DH at such a sad time. Look after each other.x

Good luck for tommorow ladies.x


----------



## patbaz

Em I am so sorry huni. I have been where you are now and it's so hard. Pm me if you want to talk and I will give you my number sweetie xx

I also wanted to wish tomorrows testers good luck. I am rooting for you all xx


----------



## Sashaj

Thanks Pat. How are you doing honey? 

Happy Hopeful - don't tell me you've gone to bed. Did you read my earlier thread?? x


----------



## HappyHopeful

HI Ang - I have decided it's definitely a pot for me - that way if the first test is faulty or anything goes wrong I have more on standy-by to do more tests!! 

Sash - I will send you a message in a mo, with my number, then we can text each other with the news from the bathroom as soon as it happens, well after we have washed our hands and   our DHs! Are you nervous?  Tons of love   

Blow us some good luck bubbles girls!!  xx


----------



## Martha Moo

Hi Ladies

Just popping in........

First of all

Em i am so absolutely gutted for you and DH, you have been on such a rollercoaster since i took over here, you are one incredibly strong lady who deserved the happiness of a sticky BFP and a very different outcome to the one you have been dealt, sending big       to you and DH be kind to yourself honey     

Tomorrows testers Sashaj, HappyHopeful, Sharpey (hope you are pleasantly suprised) Janie73 thinking of you too

Re blood tests, my personal opinion but if its possible for a blood test then do go ahead, i was NHS and my clinic tests with a blood test 14dpo, they say a hpt is not sensitive enough.

My 2nd BFP never showed on a HPT at all but did on a blood test apart from answering the bfn and bfp they can show other things eg chemical pg/blighted ovum obviously this is my personal opinion and not that of a medical professional

Will catch up with you all tomorrow   

Donna Marie


----------



## Sashaj

Thanks Donna Marie.

I think my little Happy Hopeful is counting  sheep.  I am sure I see you here tomorrow morning. xx


----------



## patbaz

Sasha I am doing ok. I am incredibly sad but more worried about dh as he has taken it really badly this time. I have booked us a few days in a spa next week. I am still signed off work sick and I think it will do us good to remember what it is like to be a couple in love again. Not a couple trying for a baby just be us the way we used to be . 

I am so praying that you get your BFP tomorrow petal xx


----------



## LaMaR

Em - so sorry to hear your news    
Sasha - you have a good memory! Yes it was me with the pessarie in my pocket....!
I have everything crossed for you and HappyHopeful - and the other testers tomorrow - I really hope that you both get your BFPs - you have both been fantastic on here and made the nightmare of the 2WW more enjoyable.
I'm up early and off to a wedding tomorrow, but I'll check in before we leave to see how you all got on. Take it easy x


----------



## silentlywishing

Yes ems get your life back This ivf puts a complete stop to all things fun I actually feel like my life literally stops still we had a mini break last year and went to Mexico stopped in the sensatori in riviera maya I would highly recommend it I came back feeling a million dollars! Have you spoken to your mam, is she ok? X

Good luck to all tomorrows testers sorry for lack of personals find it hard to keep up with you lot lol x


----------



## HappyHopeful

Hey Sash, 

I am not counting sheep I am here - I replied a few posts back - just look at the top of this page!!  You must be tired!!

Pat - sorry to hear how hard your DH has taken it, it's a very tough time for you guys.  I have though about you lots today, still feeling gutted for you.  You are such an upbeat positive person that I know you have the strength to get though this and to help your DH too.  A little time away to reconnect sounds ideal, just what you need (don't we all!).  If you can hang on to your amazing attitude you will do fine I am sure of it.  Enjoy your time together, it's going to be great to get away.  Is the Spa a residential one somewhere nice?

Lucky LaMar - take it easy at that wedding tomorrow madam!!  Have a great time!!  xx


----------



## LaMaR

Sorry Pat didn't see your post -  big hug for you and your DH    
Happy - cup sounds like a good idea - that way you can do a few at the same time to avoid having to hold your pee in  
I have everything crossed for you x


----------



## silentlywishing

Really sorry pat hope your ok


----------



## Sashaj

Oh Yes, sorry Happy Hopeful, I just send you a message back. I am not seeing the threads properly. Do you think poor vision is a pregnancy sign??  

Lamar – it was you with the pessary.  This happened when I was at the beginning of my TWW. I laughed so much that I worried about my embies. 

In fact I laughed with  all of you on this forum. I always thought it would be very daunting to go on a forum but it has been quite funny at times (although very emotional another times).

Pat – sorry to hear about your DH. It just shows that our hubbies are equally worried (although mine is snoring on the sofa at the moment ). 

Good luck tomorrow 

xx


----------



## HappyHopeful

Yep, mine is snoring too!!


----------



## patbaz

Happyhopeful the spa is residential so I have 2 nights booked there and then we are going to visit my 2 beautiful nieces. I haven't seen any of my family since Easter because of tx. They don't know about any of it as they live quite far away from us and it is pointless letting them worry. So gonna put all tx woes behind us for a few days. I will still have my down moments but like all of you lovely ladies on here I am a strong woman and I believe that you are never sent more than you can deal with. I will be a mummy one day - I know this in my heart, it may not be through conventional methods but I can adopt or foster. My new mantra is I will be a mummy


----------



## HappyHopeful

Well done Pat - you are an inspirational lady!!  Enjoy your time away sweetie.  Sounds like it is going to be lovely!  Lots of love xxx


----------



## Sashaj

Shows how much interested they are. I am looking at him now and I could kill him!! Sleeps like an angel and I will have yet another sleepless night. x


----------



## HappyHopeful

Well I think it's time for bed for this 2ww-er.  One last sleep!

Blow me some dreamy bubbles girls and some for Sash too!  Night night xxxx


----------



## Em0504

Silentlywishing, i haven't spoken 2 my mum yet, going 2 ring her first thing 2morrow, she'll b very upset! Them dp and i are going out 4 some retail therapy and Im gonna squeeze in a couple of glasses of wine. May as well put on a few more pounds before i re join weight watchers and get back 2 the gym. Mexico sounds fab hun. We're actually off 2 lake garda in a few weeks time, just 4 a long weekend, but absolute perfect timing! Over the last couple of weeks i had been paranoid about flying, can't believe how its changed so quickly!
Pat hun, hope u enjoy your spa break, will b just lovely 4 u both!
x x


----------



## Sashaj

Good night. I better take him to bed. Poor DH. xx


----------



## Sharpey

Bubbles for you both xxx


----------



## Sharpey

Am i the only one up at the crack of dawn? Thought it was about 8 but it was 5! Luckily DH very understanding. Still BFP 1-2 weeks this morning but seriously expecting BFN next week after week of AF - hope not though


----------



## LaMaR

Morning Sharpey I'm here - great news for you!
I'm anxiously waiting for testing news today - I have everything crossed!


----------



## patbaz

Sharpey hold on sweetie. Have you spoken to your clinic  Can you have a blood test done??  I hope your little one sticks xx


----------



## LaMaR

Morning Pat - how are you and your DH doing today? Bit of a stupid question really...
It's good to see that you have a new goal - I'm sure you'll make fantastic parents, whatever route you take x


----------



## patbaz

Thanks Lamar. Dh had a night out with his friends from school last night and was staying over so I am on my own this morning  I am hoping dh had a good night but not looking forward to him moan about his hangover lol. 

I wonder  how the girls got on this morning??  How are you doing sweetie??


----------



## LaMaR

I'm dying to find out how they've got on Pat!
AFM - our neighbours (who have also been through IVF and have beautiful 4 yr old twins - they are one of the few people other than family that know what we've been going through) gave us some books last night so I'm currently sat in bed reading all the things that I shouldn't be eating! An half the stuff I should (like fish for example) I can't stand!!  
I hope your DH isn't too hung over - it looks like its goig to be another beautiful day weather wise x


----------



## muffin1302

Good luck to this mornings testers xxx


----------



## Sashaj

Good morning wonderful ladies - I better share my happy news with you.

–I have      


My line came up within a second of peeing on the stick!!  No ambiguity – just this thick line. I have never seen a BFP in my life so it was a total shock. I think I will frame it. 

Just wanted to say - it feels a bit awkward to share my happy news with you as I know lots of you’ve had sad news recently. All of you people with sad news are in my heart and I will be praying for you every day. Your sad stories affected me in a same way as I would affected if any of my  close friends were suffering, and I don’t like my close friends suffering. 

You have all been such an inspiration – different journeys, different stories but all incredibly strong women. 

I have never thought that I would find forums helpful but I can honestly say that I would not survive those two weeks without you women here. 

Where ever life takes you all, I pray that all your dreams come through.


Thanks

Sash

xx


----------



## Leigh1973

Sharpey

Positive news! Fingers crossed Hun xxxx

Leigh


----------



## patbaz

Aww Sasha huni I am so delighted for you. I hope you have a happy healthy 9 months xx


----------



## Leigh1973

Sashj

Amazing xx

Leigh


----------



## LaMaR

Sasha that's fantastic news!!!!  I'm really pleased for you and your DH  
Looks like we'll be keeping eachother sane on another thread now...


----------



## Sashaj

Thank you so much girls. 

LamaR - I will need that for the next nine month!! I don't think I will ever stop worrying.


----------



## muffin1302

Sasha so pleased for you x


----------



## barbster

Sasha, I am so happy to hear your news, congratulations girl       ^daisy
Good things come to those that wait


----------



## LaMaR

Congrats too Muffin - sorry, yesterday was a bit of a blur so I must have missed some posts!


----------



## HappyHopeful

Morning Ladies!

Can't believe I am typing this but guess what? It's a    for me too. My clearblue says 2-3 weeks! I am in happy shock!

   

It does make me feel sad for the lovely girls who it hasn't worked out for, I am thinking of you all and hope to hear how your stories pan out as time goes by. There has been a lot of love and friendship shared on this forum, I feel honoured to be part of such a lovely group of strong beautiful women.  

Sash and I shared a beautiful moment this morning as we spoke on the 
phone for the first time at 7am to hear each others good news, what a great first phonecall for 2 new friends to have!  

On my phone now so sorry about briefness, will get online later!


----------



## barbster

Congrats to you too Sharpey, wonderful news


----------



## barbster

Fabulous news Happy, I am so happy for you, congratulations!      
What a wonderful start to the weekend


----------



## LaMaR

hopeful you just made me scream 'yes' out loud - such fantastic news!!!xx


----------



## muffin1302

Congratulations to happy hopeful too    Good luck to anyone else testing


LaMaR thank you.


----------



## patbaz

Happyhopeful congratulations huni. After giving all of us on here such support you deserve that BFP. I am so delighted for you and Sasha. I hope you both have a happy healthy 9 months sweetie xx


----------



## angie pangie

Good morning ladies!

It must be a lucky morning!  I did my early test (13dp 2dt) at 6.30 when I woke up and I got a + line!!!!!!!

Still need to do my test on OTD but really happy it showed   already!  Was so nervous when I woke up - my hands were shaking when I was reading the test!



Just hoping it stays now!

Hopeful - I decided to POAS but at the last minute changed my mind and got a pot instead!

        

Angie xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## HappyHopeful

Thanks girlies! 

I am over the  

LaMar, sorry to make you shout, but knowing that you did made me grin like an idiot! 

So stunned I just want to run round the garden in my socks and pants shouting yipppee!  Better try to keep that urge in check or at least put some clothes on!  

Yeay! Angie, great news. I did the pot thing too, did 2 pots actually so I did a test in 1 and after the first BFP, DH did a test in the other pot! So exciting!

Thanks so much for saying that Pat. I have enjoyed so much being part of this little ship of fools, your advice and friendship has been a lifeline throughout the   2ww. Fingers crossed for you to have some good luck soon, you really deserve it!  
Xxxx


----------



## AMD

Well done ladies. What such great news to wake upto. Enjoy every second.x


----------



## muffin1302

Congrats Angie Pangie


----------



## patbaz

Angie congratulations sweetie have a healthy pregnancy xx


----------



## barbster

This day just gets better and better, congrats Angie


----------



## Sashaj

Angie Pangie - congratulations - so happy for you!!!!! If you have tested13dpt it must be an accurate result. Happy Hopeful -congratulations to you again. It was lovely to talk to you. I would love to see you running around your garden in socks. Now we can have an excuse for getting fat. This is the first time in my life I can stick my fat belly out and be proud!!!! Not sure what I do with my big bum though    

Poor old  DH - I will be behaving like a queen for the next nine months and he can look after me.  

Barbs - would you believe it?? We will be chatting for another nine months girl!!! Wow - what thread are you on? I will need it because am already getting anxious. Will this ever stop?

Lamar - I hope you will also come over to the other thread and the rest of you ladies. It would be great to keep in touch. 

xx


----------



## SH5STAR

Wow I'm over the moon for both of you happy and sasha! Perfect news to wake up to on a lovely morning. It has made my day. Looking forward to catching you guys soon on another thread. Take care of yourselves now and those little ones. Xx


----------



## Em0504

Congratulations girls, fab news. Hope u all have a happy and healthy 9 months.
Good luck 2 those still 2 test.
Im going 2 bid u all farewell lovely ladies, Im struggling big time and think i need 2 step away. I'll b thinking of u all though.
Thank u again 4 being there, you've all been such a great support.
Lotsa love
x x x


----------



## Sashaj

SH5STAR - thank you so much. It must be the beef!! It works!!! I can wait to chat with you too. What a journey this has been. Please text me the link to the other thread SH5STAR or BARBs. 

See you over there.  

Sash

x


----------



## em2009

Well sat with.my dog crying and laughing I am so pleased for you girls sashaj happyhopeful and angie  just over the moon for you was so nervous waiting for your results you so deserve this enjoy next nine months see you on another post I hope 

To those who didn't get the news they hoped for stay strong look after yourself and enjoy some time with other half in sun this tx takes over our lives so take a bit of time and you will all be mummies I know there is so much love on here it can't go wasted

You crazy hens who I have never met have been such a help and support and inspiration I wish you all the very best on this crazy journey will keep an eye out till this thread closes 
Lots of love em x

Ps my dog is looking at me like I am crazy


----------



## Sashaj

Em 0504- as I said - it is terrible having to share good new knowing that some of the people who became such a great friends are suffering. I feel ever so guilty. Words cannot explain how sad I feel for you. I would so want all of you to get pregnant. I really pray that things will happen for you. When you get your BFN - your life falls appart. I have been very fortunate that I only had to go through this once (I got my BFN last time). I cannot imagine what it must be like in your situation Em. My heart goes to you.  

Em 2009 - thank you so much.  I also grew so close to people that I got nervous for all of you. It is si wierd. I am over the moon. Just lying in bed chatting on the forum, not sure what to do with myself. 

Sash
x


----------



## silentlywishing

Ems I hope you enjoy your little holiday and hope your mam deals with things ok I see your signing off now can't say I blame you been lovely getting to know you xxxx

Wow congratulations to all the bfp's this morning-sash, happy and angie nice to see some positive results hope you guys have a healthy 9 months ahead of you x


----------



## barbster

Hi Sasha, there is a thread in Preg section called waiting for early scans, am thinking of joining that one. I haven't joined yet as have been in a bit of a bubble this week, still trying to believe it's actually true. Look forward to chatting to you again, we will be worrying about other stuff now instead  

Em   look after yourself and DP, take time to heal and be strong again.


----------



## muffin1302

Barbs I thought about joining it but so scared I won't make it to 12 weeks again. Might see all of you in the later pregnancy chat if (touch wood!) we make it that far this time      I have had alot of family problems the past couple days and its really stressed me out, so scared it will affect the baby


----------



## Sashaj

Hi Barbs and  Muffin I will probably join that thread too. Similarly to you Muffin terribly worrried but obviously I haven't been through what you have. It must be a very worrying time for you. 

I am sitting outside in the garden enjoyng the sun but worry about that as well as heat is not good for you. 
This never ends. 

Barbs I think I will be in this bubble for a long time. It's not sinking in at all . X


----------



## EssieJean

Hi Ladies!  What wonderful news to wake up to   Actually I've been up a while but took me an hour to catch up on the thread 

*HUGE* Congratulations to HappyHopeful, Sasha, Sharkey and Angie Pangie      

So happy for you all and thinking of you all. Here's to a happy & healthy pregnancy to you all  

To the two Ems my heart goes out to you - all the look in the world for the future whatever road you take xx

Essie 
x


----------



## cohensmummy

Morning ladies,

What wonderful news to long into   I'm so so happy for the bfps of today and hope you all go on to have healthy pregnancies xx

To the bfns sending love and hope your journeys bring you to your bfps Sooner rather than later. To those who likeme are not tanking part in the Ivf roller coaster I wish you all the happiness in the world and pray you find peace in what ever your next steps are xx
Laura xxx


----------



## hilly35

Just wanted to congratulate all the ladies with their bfp's this morning - yeah  so sorry for the bfn's_ just so hard. Best f luck to the last of us on the list to test next week! Come on some more bfp's please!


----------



## EssieJean

Hi Hilly35 - don't know about you but this thread is starting to make me feel reeeeeallly nervous! 
Anyone else testing next week?
Essie
x


----------



## hilly35

Oh my god massively!! This is going to sound really stupid but I am worrying all the bfp quota is used up! ( not that i am not over the moon for all the ladies today boy do they deserve their bfp's) How mad is that!!   2 Ww is such a nightmare!! Off the scales today!


----------



## EssieJean

That's not stupid at all - i thought exactly the same and said to myself don't be silly but then DH voiced what i was thinking!   

Everyone deserves a BFP just for going through all the strain and upset.

I'm so happy for everyone with good news to day but my tummy has


----------



## muffin1302

It doesn't sound mad hilly. I thought the same thing with my cycle buddies thread 2 years ago as I was one of the last ones to start down regging, then I got a natural BFP!! so don't worry, theres no limit on how many of us can be lucky


----------



## hilly35

Thanks girls - feeling a bit better. Still nuts but just slightly less!


----------



## barbster

Try not to worry girls, there is plenty more room for more BFPs  

Muffin, I know what you mean, I think that's why i haven't joined also. When I was 25 I had a m/c around 8 weeks and now that is all I can think about   I know, it was along time ago.
Try and take a step back if you can from family problems, you are the most important one now  

It must be time to go and sit in the garden now


----------



## Sashaj

Girlies I had the exactly same feeling - everybody was getting bfp so I must be the one with bfn. 
But now I am thinking perhaps May is a lucky thread and there will be more bfps to come. I know there will be!!

Sorry to hear about your past experiences I miscarriages girls. I hope none of us will have to go through this. 

Jessie and hillie we will all be thibking of you on your otd. You have been such a great support. 

Cohens mummy thank you for keeping this lovely thread going and good luck.  

For all of those waiting - keep strong girlies and happy vibes to your embies. Please stick little pumpkins.  

Sash
X


----------



## captain10

Just found out, after battling to get my blood test result, that it is BFN... 

Good luck other 2WW ladies and congratulations to those with a BFP - Im mightily jealous.

Next stop IVF in August.

x


----------



## hilly35

So sorry to hear that captain. Wishing you all the best x


----------



## muffin1302

So sorry captain    good luck for August x


----------



## patbaz

Captain I am so sorry petal take care of yourself and dh and take time to grieve xx


----------



## EssieJean

So very sorry Captain - all the best and good luck for August   x

Sasha and Barbs - thank you for your encouraging words.  Just been out to buy a Clear Blue - thinking maybe i shouldnt have so early - it might tempt me even more before OTD.  DH has hidden it under lock and key!  

x


----------



## Sharpey

Good luck tomorrow Essie Jean you must be so excited, will have my fingers crossed for you  

Pam H if you are still reading best of luck too for tomorrow, i hope you get a nice surprise   and thanks for your message earlier in the week. 

Thanks Leigh1973 for your encouragement  

Pat Baz you are so lovely it makes me   thank you for your kind words and support in spite of your own painful experience right now. I know in time you'll find a beautiful way of making the most of all the love and kindness you have to give and whoever else is on the receiving end will be very lucky. Hope you are doing ok and looking after yourself really well   

I've got a blood test booked for Monday with results on Tuesday. Trying to be hopeful but also terrified of getting hopes up. 

Hope I am not the only one having to watch the football! Big hugs to anyone just reading along, feeling alone and troubled


----------



## EssieJean

Hi Sharpey    My OTD isnt until next Wed 30th    I've been a bit previous in buying the ClearBlue, don't know why, its not like they're gonna sell out!    I've been tempted to do an early test though but DH would rather wait    Thank you for the   though, it won't go to waste  

Best of luck for Monday - just keep visualising that BFP - sending you oodles of  

x


----------



## Faz77

Well first words from Dr G was we need to decide what to do as they are not great....lovely to hear that first thing....
Then told me I have:
1 x 10 cell grade 3 out of 4 - average plus
6 x 8 cell grade 2 to 3 out of 4 - average
2 x 6 cell grade can't remember hubby wrote 3 but think these are poor.

Well I started crying so hubby spoke to Dr and said was upset he said oh no no its average, it's normal anyway waiting to Monday hopefully to pick and strong ones left he said some may pick up but didn't like his tone though hubby said he was reassuring and best wait for Monday.

Why did he have to say its not great I feel so upset like its not going to work, in fact feel like its not gonna happen from his comments. Hubby said He was no no not upset it's just normal!

I guess they don't do flowery speech do they .... Feeling like I have failed before ET


----------



## EssieJean

Hi Faz77 - please don't feel disheartened -  I had 1x 4 cell, 1x 5 cell and 2x 6 cell and was told that it was average.  The 4 and 5 cell went to blast but didnt make it, I've currently got two embies on board one of which is fragmented and not looking so good.

It only takes 1   and a lot of BFPs come from lower grade cells.  

Sending lots of     and    

Essie
x


----------



## Martha Moo

Hi Ladies

so sorry didnt get on yesterday, not sure if its the heat or a bug but feeling much better today

Sasha and HappyHopeful so pleased to read your news

Captain10 so sorry to read of your bfn   

PamH thinking of you for todays OTD

I shall pop by later to see how you are all doing

Em0504 you are in my thoughts   

Donna Marie


----------



## Berty

hi girls,
writing here for  the first time.. though i am reading it since its started.. yes, as you could have guessed I am in my 2WW too. This forum has been a support for me though personally I don't know anyone. 
So sorry for those who did not ha their BFN..I don't have any comforting words but all I can say is I know what you are feeling..  

Congrats for BFPs! hurrrreeyyy! 

I am 12dp2dt.. final blood test on 30th May.. worried like hell.   I had few AF like cramps on 4,5th day after ET but now its been reduced.apart from this no signs..I really hope its too early and I'll get my BFP final day. please please do send me your good wishes .. I really need them!


----------



## staceykav78

Hi Everyone
haven't been on as much as i would like, dont really get much time to myself but thought i would post to say that i got a BFP!. 
I have neen testing for a few days and my OTD is tomorrow but i have been getting a postive result since 8dpt, also have had no symptons at all. I know people seem to think if you dont get any pregnancy symptons then its gonna be a bfn i just wanted to let you know that i have had none and still dont have any.
Good Luck !! to all the lady's testing this week xxxx


----------



## hilly35

Congrats Stacey that is fab news. Thrilled for you. May really is the lucky month   berty hang in there with me, not long to go, hoping every one else's good fortune rubs off on us! X


----------



## PamH

Morning guys,

Well otd is here and as expected it is a BFN  

Thank you all so much for your support  through this rollercoaster. This was our one and only chance at this -we tried and as I said to DH in the words of Carrie Bradshaw 'Its just me and you'

I have things planned to take my mind of all this - the next project is joining weight watchers on Tuesday so I can shed a few pounds that I have put on recently, the next is a holiday.

Good luck to all those still to test and all the best to those with a bfp for a happy and healthy pregnancy.xxx


----------



## goldbunny

massive hug pam


----------



## AMD

Pam so sorry. Look after yourself.

Well ladies my test day is not until day 18. DH & I tested today 12dp5dt.OMG. We got a Bfp?!!!! Was with clearblue test & said pregnant 1-2wks?! Then did another test & got a line. In complete shock as this was the 5th attempt with embryo adoption. So I guess the sore back, tiredness & my boobs hurt so much were symptoms! Don't want to get too excited as not at test date & have a long way to go yet.


----------



## silentlywishing

So sorry pam   hope your ok x

Congrats amd and Stacey hope you guys have a healthy 9 months x


----------



## K25

Hi all
I'm new on this thread.
Hope your all being patient and waiting!

Sorry hear the not so good news on here.

Afm-I had et yesterday day 3 transfer grade 6 cell, so I'm officially pupo! At long last. My test date is 8 June. Go on hols on Wednesday for a week then the fri off that week (my birthday) I'l do test. So shouldn't be too bad.

Anyone had any symptoms during there 2ww? I know everyone is different I'm just paranoid lol xx


----------



## Sashaj

Hi girls,

I decided it is time for me to leave the forum but I can’t go without saying goodbye. 

Before I say goodbye - few words. Congrats to all BFPsxx

Pam H – I am very sorry to hear your sad news. I send you a personal message, please read it. My story is very similar to yours (see my signature). Just go to your messages and you should see it. 

For the rest of you ladies – it is my time to leave. You have been fantastic and I would not survive my TWW without you. Pat – you are an absolute darling and I love you so much. I pray that your dreams will come through. Same for all of you on this forum. 

If anybody wants to keep in touch, please message me.  We could exchange emails and stay in touch. It would be fantastic staying in touch and we could even meet. Barbs – I will be messaging you girl. xxx Same for Happy Hopeful (but she knows this!!)x

Good luck to all of you ladies still waiting. Essie, my darling you are so sweet and an amazing person. Your photograph with your hubby is beautiful. I wish you all the best on your OTD.

I will try to stay away from the forum although it may take me a while to ‘wean’ myself off. 

Love you all ladies and I wish you all the best and I pray your dreams come through.

Sasha 

xxx


----------



## Sashaj

Sorry forgot to say AMD - you have been also amazing and all the best. I knew I will forget something!!

Anybody else testing - all the best. May is the lucky month. x


----------



## muffin1302

Congratulations AMD and Stacey  

Pam I am so sorry  I hope you can find other ways of being happy and maybe even a way of having the family you want 

K25 there is a thread here for ladies testing in June so you may find others closer to your otd. Good luck for your treatment  I didn't have any symptoms apart from period pain before my bfp - I still dont which is worrying but apparantley lots of women dont x
http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=287923.0


----------



## Sashaj

Oh my God AMD - I knew I won't be able to stay away!! But I have to say congratulations girlie. You deserve it. All the best in the future.  So happy for you. Have a happy and healthy pregnancy.


----------



## Ash78

Congratulations AMD and Stacey!

Unfortunately its a BFN for me. Tested a day early but it was quite a clear result. Good luck to all of you. Lots of love and luck. xxxxxxxxxx


----------



## EssieJean

Oh Sasha what a lovely post   - What will we do without you and HappyHopeful and your stories    Sorry to see you go but wishing you a smooth and healthy pregnancy - i'll be keeping an 'eye' on your posts to see how you're doing.   again   

Berty - Welcome to the thread   - I've also replied to you on another post and sent you some lucky bubbles.  I'm OTD on 30th too so we can go crazy together  

Staceykav - congrats on you BFP -    for your lines getting darker    I posted a thread about having no symptoms during 2ww, there's lots of 'positive' comments if you want to have a look  

Pam - so very sorry    

AMD - I know you don't want to get too excited but hey   anyway - Fab News!   

K25 - Congratulations on being PUPO    - this is a great forum to be on and has kept me sane(ish) throughout the 2ww.  At least youve a holiday coming up -what a great distraction - hope you have a lovely time and    for a birthday bfp!    I've had no symptoms whatsoever, but as you say everyone is different.

Ash78 - so sorry     take good care of yourself  

Essie
x


----------



## Sashaj

Essie stay in touch. We can message each other. X


----------



## EssieJean

I'd love to Sasha - hopefully i'll be joining you soon on the other thread too    x


----------



## Sashaj

Of course you will. Good luck and look after yourself. X


----------



## barbster

Sorry to hear your news Pam   I hope things work out for you

Sorry to hear your news Captain and Ash    hope things work out for you too 

Congratulations to Stacey and AMD (naughty!)   

Yes, we must keep in touch Sasha and all the other BFP girls. I haven't joined a new thread yet, I think I will wait until I have a scan and find out if all is well, but please keep in touch and let me know how you are getting on. I will still be lurking around the forum though  

Good luck to all the others waiting to test.

Barbs x


----------



## Sashaj

Hi Barbs,

nice to hear from you.  I haven't joined another thread yet either and  I am also lurking around. I will keep in touch via messaging. xx


----------



## HappyHopeful

Evening Ladies  

Girls this is my time to say goodbye to you all.  It's been quite a ride and I feel I have made many friends and shared in some amazing highs and huge disappointments.  I think this thread has been amazing for the support we have given each other and the moments we have shared.  I feel a better person for having gone through this with you all!   

I am sorry to hear that there have been some disappointing results today - my heart goes out to you Pam,  I truly hope things work out for you in the future - my thoughts are with you!

Sorry also to hear your news Captain and Ash, it's such an unfair process, but if we can hold on to hope it won't beat us.  Keep your chins up girls!!   

Congratulations to Stacey and AMD, great to hear that you got your hoped for BFP's!!  I am really pleased for you, take it easy now and enjoy every minute!!  Hopefully see you over in the pregnancy forums sometime soon!   

EssieJean - I have everything crossed for you for the 30th!! Lets hope my DE success story is repeated for you!!  
Please add me to your buddy list and stay in touch!

LaMar & Janey E - I really enjoyed talking to you throughout this - I hope I will see more of you over in the pregnancy forums, have added you to my buddy list so I can stay in touch - Congrats again on your  

To all my other friends still here, Barbs, AngiePangie, and all the rest of you lovely ladies...  if you are still waiting for your results, I wish you all the luck in the world.  I hope we will still be able to chat so please come and say hi and send me a pm if you have the chance, I would love to hear all your news, as our journeys go forward from this thread.  

Patbaz - You're on my buddy list too, if you are out there somewhere, I hope you are doing ok, I am sending you tons of love - send me a message sometime, I will miss you chatting to you!  

Sash - you andI need no words here now, our journey continues together.......  

Sorry if I have left anyone else out - my head is still a bit frazzled after yesterdays   

AFM, I am still way high in the sky floating around on   
I have told the immediate family who knew I was having treatment and everyone is over the   for us that it finally happened.    
It is our 13th wedding anniversary tomorrow and frankly, it was lucky number 13 for us, this has been a great year together for us as we got your dream house at the beginning of the married year and as it came to a close we got our BFP.  I am so thankful   
So it's time for me to stop waffling on and bid you all farewell.  Stay hopeful and be happy girls, nice to have met you all!   

xxxx


----------



## EssieJean

HappyHopeful!!! I wondered where you had got to - obviously you've been flying around on Cloud 9   

I feel your excitement and i can't stop   So happy for you and being a DE success it fills me with hope that it can happen for us too  

I'll keep you posted and hopefully see you on the next thread  

Here's to a healthy and smooth pregnancy   

Essie
xx


----------



## patbaz

Just a quick one from me

So sorry for the bfns today. I know how hard it is. Take some time out and enjoy life. 


Congrats to the BFPs here's to a healthy happy 9 months

Sasha and Happyhopeful I will pm you gals as I want to see how you get on 

Going to bed but want to wish hose testing tomorrow lots of luck xx


----------



## AMD

Hi ladies. Well we are in shock still from this mornings events. Still cant believe it after 5 attempts with donor egg. I was so expecting the test to say the usual not pregnant. Thank you all for your support. Hopefully it will still be a Bfp for us on test day.


----------



## Chloe l

Hi ladies my OTD is not till Friday 1st June. I had a 5 day blast transferred 9 days ago & had my trigger shot 16 days ago. Yesterday I started bleeding so did an early poas result was positive but overnight I've had mire bleeding & clotting did another poas this morning & still says positive 1-2 weeks but clinic say not to count the tests as too early . Just concerned by all the bleeding & wondered if any if you have had bleeding & then gone onto have a BFP ? 

Thanks Chloe x


----------



## patbaz

Chloe so sorry you are having trouble huni. I can tell you tha there are girls who have bled all the way thought their pregnancies and have beautiful babies now. I would ring your clKnicks as soon as you can and explain the situation and see what advice hey can give you. They may up your progesterone dose. Good luck sweetie. X


----------



## Chloe l

Thanks for your msg patbaz- clinic were not very helpful they just said bedrest & see what the test says on Friday . Don't know how I'm going to get through the next 5 days it's horrible x


----------



## patbaz

Sweetie try not to worry as long as bleed isn't too heavy. By the way I think this forum closes on the 31st of may so you might want to post on the June 2ww thread xx


----------



## Chloe l

Ok thanks x


----------



## EssieJean

Good morning ladies  : 

Chloe - sorry to hear your troubles - I agree with Patbaz, to perhaps ring your clinic. that's what they are there for, to help. And also, i've heard of lots of women who've bled all the way through pregnancies and gone on to have beautiful bouncing  . xx

AMD -     - so good to hear your news.  I'm also a DE recipient and its so comforting to know of success stories.  I test on Wednesday so with you and HappyHopeful i'm hoping your good luck will rub off on me    I've heard of negatives turning into positives but not the other way round  - all the best   xx

Essie x


----------



## hilly35

Hi Essie Jean - just checking you are hanging in there ok.   Feel we are totally pulling up the rear on this thread!!!! I am OTD tomorrow - but I am dithering about whether to wait another day. I dont know why only that I dont want to come out of this pupo bubble. 

AMD congrats on your news - FABULOUS! 

Chloe, I can only echo what the girls have said, the amount of times I have seen women post that they are bleeding and think its all over and then they confirm BFP's is unreal - so hang in there too. Good idea to moving over to June as lots of women will be at the same stage of you in the 2ww and you wont feel out there on your own. Best of luck.


----------



## EssieJean

Hi Hilly - i'm hanging on by a thread - this thread hahah!!!  OTD tomorrow?  Oh, how are you feeling?  Think i'd be like you, i do want to know but i don't??!    My stomach is doing somersaults    These last few days are the worst for sure    I know what you mean about the PUPO bubble  

Going for a walk in the park with DH to try and distract myself xx


----------



## AMD

Chloe hang on in there. Just get plenty of rest. Anything you can do while resting to take your mind off? Sad as it sounds I have been cross stitching for a friends wedding & it really has helped oh & the distraction of this thread & the lovely supportive very brave ladies on it. Chat as much as you like on here. We are here.

Essie & hilly thanks still can't believe it thought I had had a dream this morning when I woke! But still don't want to believe until my otd though which is thursday. Convinced myself it will be a diff result I guess after 5 very long & painful attempts im used to those dreaded np words. 

Wishing lots & lots of luck with your tests ladies your nearly there!x


----------



## Chloe l

Thank you everyone for your support this morning I love this site ! I have taken your advice & moving to join the June thread wishing u all BFP xxxxx


----------



## hilly35

AMD I promise you it wont change - dont blame you for being so scared about it though. I feel very odd today, all last week I was convinced AF was about to arrive (actually I still am) but it hasnt and whilst I had myself utetrly convinced this hadnt worked I am hanging on in there with a glimmer of hope now. Going to give myself problems the amount of time I am sneaking to the loos at work to check! My DH wont be there when I test in the morning (working a night shift) and I have to go on into work after the result and I am DREADING the thought of a BFN. Just dreading it - felt more prepared last week than this. Definitely clinging on to this thread for dear life today!!!!


----------



## AMD

Hilly if it helps on Friday I felt very odd. I had to sit down & from nowhere I got awful stomach cramps. Really felt & thought I was bleeding. I had a little discharge clear which I guess could have been the pesseries but the cramping got intense. I told my DH I was going to bleed it felt like it then suddenly nothing. It just stopped. Had a lot of cramping Saturday then everything seemed to settle.


----------



## Berty

hi all,
Chloe, please take rest as much as possible. In my last (& only) positive 5th week, I started to bleed a bit at that time my doc had clearly told me to take rest, not to lift anything heavy and try not to have pressure on your uterus while you do anything.  don't worry much.. stress is not good. 

Congrats AMD! Fab news!  

Hilly35 & EssieJean, hang in there with me.. I still do not have any symptoms as such..  DH wants to test tomorrow.. he says if it -ve , we will get some time to prepare ourselves, rather than hearing the news from clinic.  

I don't know what I am feeling..   
Currently reading Agatha Christie novels to let occupy my mind with something other than obvious thoughts.


----------



## em2009

Good luck to all you ladies still to test be thinking of you all and sending lots of positive thoughts x


----------



## EssieJean

Hi AMD - believe it girl - its a dream come true    You've come a long way but I just know your painful journey has come to a happy ending  

Hilly - i feel like you - last week was just going through the motions but now it feels more real than ever.  I have   , but at least its got rid of the constipation LOL   Sorry, TMI!!  I'm sorry DH won't be there with you and you have to go back to work    We'll be here though waiting in anticipation  

Hi Berty - just about hanging in there.  I can understand your DH's reasoning behind wanting to test early - do you think you'll test?  Lots of     if you do    - Nothing seem to distract me at mo, not even a gripping novel, having said that,food has been a good destraction  

Welcome Annarosie - there seems to be quite a few of us testing on or round about the 30th - time for a      I'm also driving myself   and DH too, he doesnt like to talk about it much and likes to just 'power on through'  

Thank you Em2009 - hope your taking good care of yourself  

Essie x


----------



## EssieJean

Hi annarosie - Dr Google is a dangerous thing    Can't remember number of times i've googled certain things, like having a nip sensation in my tummy, I'm like, google it - what's it mean!  

I've been off work for the two weeks, plus with the Bank Holiday i booked the last three days off too so i'm off three weeks in all    Despite going   we've been blessed with good weather so been able to potter in the garden and go for strolls in the park which has been nice.  Going to find a chickflick for later and do a bit of magazine flicking.  DH is at home today, he doesnt work Mondays, so he won't let me do much else    I've not had any time off since last February so I'm grateful for this time, plus I work in law in the family dept which deals a lot with care proceedings involving babies/young tots and its been quite stressful and upsetting at times, although ive been doing it for 20 or so years.  I reckoned a deserved a proper break     

What are you up to today?

This is our first ED IVF (and hopefully our last  )  I'm sorry the DE didnt work for you and sending lots of     your OTD  

xx


----------



## Sashaj

I just can’t stay away.

Essie Jane and Hilly - I am still here girlies watching over you . I know you will get your BFP's. You are both lovely girls and you deserve it!!. Wait until your OTD. It brought me luck.

Mind you - look at AMD, lucky girl, testing early. AMD- your test can't change now. You are pregnant girl. Forget about excercising and enjoy your pregnacy . Yippee.  


Thinking of you Essie and Hilly and all of you new ladies on this forum waiting to test.

Love you all

Sash


----------



## hilly35

Awww thanks Sash, lovely message you made me all teary. Am such an emotional wreck at the moment!!!! 

Essie you are so right about that darn Dr Google !!


----------



## EssieJean

Haha Sash you're like a mother hen not wanting to leave the nest     Its good to see you're still around spreading the    

How you doing?  Still on Cloud 9 i bet  

Hilly, how you doing?

Hello to everyone, hope your enjoying the sunshine  
xx


----------



## hilly35

Essie - I am hanging in there. In work and honest to god am doing nothing except pretending to work. Have googled, spent ages on FF just looking at threads - have had a couple of meetings which have had to distract me - other than that constantly in the loo thinking AF has started. What a day!   Definitely leaving here on the button this evening - that pesky 1% of hope i have is driving me mad!!! Hope you are doing better. AMD thanks for telling me you felt dodgy the day before your BFP. Makes me feel better. Although I have noticed that whenever I dont think about it I feel fine - its allowing myself to think how I am feeling that is giving me twinges - I am SURE of it!!!! Good luck everone that is left x


----------



## EssieJean

Hi Ladies - how is everyone?  

Annarosie - i've not heard of pre-pay prescriptions - how do they work?  We're paying privately as not eligible for NHS, but our GP did transfer our first prescription onto an NHS one. tbh there wasnt much difference.  Work is good for distraction - hopefully you will get your call/email well before 10.30am    Don't know how flexible they are but could you perhaps go in after you get the call?  Homemade burger and chips yum yum - sounds delish!  I've just had pork chops, fries and salad, but tbh been chomping all day - I'm hungry ALL the time!  

Hilly - how you doing?  I feel your anxiety! 

Berty - you still about hun?

Take care everyone         

Essie x


----------



## Martha Moo

Hi Ladies

Welcome annierosie wishing you lots of luck for a BFP on Wednesday, i have added you to the list on the front page 

Chloe i will catch up with you on the June Thread 

Sasha our mother hen lol hope you are doing ok is it sinking in.........

AMD thrilled to read your news

thinking of you ladies who have had bfn i hope that you achieve your dreams in the coming months

HopeandPray2011 and Hilly35 lots of good luck vibes for OTD tomorrow

 to those awaiting OTD

Donna Marie


----------



## Sashaj

Hello - chickens - mother hen is back (literally mother hen - you should see the size of my a..e) !!

I am fine girls. It is beginning to sink but soooo worried about the scan, etc. It is a weird period as you just have to wait now. No involvement from the clinic nothing. 

Don't worry about the symptoms girls. I do get some weird period pain now and then but other than that, I do wonder whether I am actually  pregnant. The only real change that I can notice is tiredness. So please don't worry. Oh yes, and hunger (mind you I am always hungry ). 

It is so weird, you get really attached to people here.  I so want you all to get your BFP. We can then all move onto another forum and carry on chatting for the next nine months. Wouldn’t that be great!!  I recon we would have some laugh. Happy Hopeful  and myself were talking about setting up some happy chearful forum, where we can all laugh and joke. I hope to see you all over there after you get your BFP's     

Thinking of you little chicks. 

Look after yourselves. Sending positive energy to your little embies. 


Sash
x


----------



## muffin1302

Sasha good to hear you have not very many symptoms either, I was thinking it was just me. I am so worried its all going to go wrong, I don't feel pregnant at all. Praying I get to join you all on pregnancy forums later on down the line. Been lurking on the jan/feb 2013 thread to see who's who but too scared to join in case my scan doesn't go well.


----------



## Sashaj

Hi Muffin, nice to hear from you. I am the same. I don't really want to join any forum as I worry plus I don't want to stress myself out. I know people here are really nice. I am the same about the symptoms so don't worry. How are you doing in general? I am back working and it is easier than when I was in my TWW but still worry about everything. I am trying to keep stress free and eat well as much as I can but  I don't think this worrying will ever go away. 

Sash

xx


----------



## muffin1302

I'm ok, I have another week off sick with stress then back to work. My hubby is begging me not to go back yet. My mum has alzheimers and I've had the week from hell with my sister sending me abusive messages because I'm not pulling my weight. I've been so wound up I was convinced I had lost the baby. I keep testing and (*touch wood*) the lines havent got any lighter    I dunno whether to go back next week or not. I think the distraction will do me good as my scan isn't until the 19th but at the same time I'm worried that it will all be too much    Have you got a date for your scan yet?


----------



## AMD

Hi ladies.

Muffin I went back to work today & I'm still on my 18dw & I felt it was too soon & I am worried & seem to be convincing myself even though I got a Bfp that I won't on actual test day! So I have cut my hours back this week.


----------



## muffin1302

I think thats how I will feel, I'm fed up now but when I go back I know I won't want to be there


----------



## Sashaj

Girls BFP is BFP. Don't worry it will be ok.  Muffin - sorry to hear about your family stuff. It must be hard especially when you need to be stress free. I am lucky to have no family problems although they do have their moments!! My scan is on the 13th but I don't like that number (luckily it's not Friday). x


----------



## muffin1302

I'm sure it will be fine x My clinic are cruel making me wait until the 19th. I will be over 8 weeks by then!!!


----------



## angie pangie

Hello everyone!

Well I haven't been on here since Saturday morning and it's taken absolutely ages to catch up with all the posts!  

I've had to make notes so hopefully I haven't missed anybody! 

Thank you for the congratulations you gave me happyhopeful, AMD, muffin1302, patbaz, barbs71, sashaj, em0504, em2009, silentlywishing, essiejean, cohensmummy and hilly53.  I know some of you didn't get the result you were hoping for so I'm very grateful that you gave me congratulations and I just wish all of us got BFPs!  

Hilly and Essie - I too felt like all the BFP quota was being used up.  Funny how we analyse it so much!

Captain and Ash78 - so sorry to hear about your BFNs.  Good luck for your next round  

Hello to Faz77, Berty, K25 and annarosie  

Staceykav78 - congratulations on your BFP 

PamH - so so sorry.    I hope you're ok  

AMD - so you couldn't wait for OTD either!  Congratulations!!!!!    I too am worried that mine might not stay BFP and I'm actually quite nervous about OTD tomorrow.  I was really shocked on Saturday morning and felt like I'd dreamt it so had to do another POAS on Sunday!  

Chloe1 - I hope you're ok!  Make sure you take it easy!  

Hilly35 - you're the same OTD as me!  I felt had to test early as I was so worried about getting BFN and then having to go to work straight after.  Good luck for tomorrow!    

Essie - I was so nervous when I did my test on Saturday.  I woke up at 5:30am with    in my stomach and my hands were shaking when I was reading the test!

happyhopeful - we also have told immediate family.  It's really tricky because you want to get excited but not too excited as we're not out of the woods yet! 

Sasha and barbs71 (and all the other BFPs) - I've had a look at the other pages and I haven't felt I've been able to join any thread yet.  We defintely need to start one for us!  I feel like I can't let go of you lot!!!!    It would be lovely for us to stay in touch!

Muffin - that sounds like a stressful time!  Try to not let it get to you (easier said than done I know).  I've been back at work for over a week now and have worried about getting stressed.  I have to talk myself out of any   and   and think happy thoughts!  

Well it's OTD tomorrow and I'm   that it stays BFP!

 for everyone

Angie
xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## em2009

Good luck hens for tomorrow   for you all 
This is defiantly nicest most friendly thread will miss you all when it closes
Anyway good night sleep tight and look after yourselves x


----------



## Sashaj

Angie Pangie hello. Where have you been? Look at your lovely thread with the personal messages. That is so sweet. You will be ok tomorrow. Try not to worry too much.  The test can't just change over night!! I also feel that I can't let go of you lot as you all became good friends. We need another thread. I will talk to Happy Hopeful again. She is good with things like that.  x


----------



## AMD

When I had treatment abroad the ladies that got Bfp did start a pregnancy thread up.

Good luck to those testing tommorow.x


----------



## Sashaj

That sounds great. We need to start another thread as this will be coming toward the end soon and we will never find each other again. I don't want to lose you guys. x


----------



## cohensmummy

Evening ladies,

I'm still hanging about reading through to see how you are all doing. 

To any testers tomorrow hope yu get your BFP

Don't quote me on this but I don't think this tread will just close once the end of may arrives, I was n a thread dec time and we still catch up on there it's just moved somewhere else lie archived I think. There a mix of us on it too not all bfps but ladies who got negs and who av and are going through next treatment or who have moved onto the next part of there journeys but want to keep in touch, I sadly won't be in a pregnancy thread now unless we win the lottery( we got 5 numbers on sat and won a rubbish £ 900 for the effort of getting 5) but would like to hear how your all doing xx

Donna-Marie  am I correct can we keep this thread open   xx

Night night ladies xx


----------



## Sashaj

Keep it open. ^   

Good night ladies and good luck for tomorrow. x


----------



## Berty

Sorry to start your day with bad news but its over for us.. BFN when I tested today with HPT.. I guess results wont differ with tomorrows blood test. 

All the very best wishes to Essie & hilly and anyone else testing in this month.


----------



## LaMaR

So sorry Berty  

CohensMummy - 5 numbers on the lottery?! Wow!! I'm a bit shocked it was only £900 - but still a nice little windfall!

Sasha - let me know what's going on with a new thread. We're all just in limbo again now waiting..... I don't think I'll ever stop worrying!x

Good luck to today's testers!


----------



## em2009

So sorry berty take some and look after each other 
Cohensmummey 5 numbers only 900 pounds that's crazy its a nice suprise but one number away rom big one thought it would be more spend some on a nice treat for you all.


----------



## patbaz

Berty so sorry huni. Take sometime and look after yourself. It hurts so much I know. Remember we are here if you need us. X


----------



## EssieJean

So sorry Berty - take good care of each other. Thinking of you   x


----------



## hilly35

More bad news - BFN for us too. So gutting   But actually I am in a better place than I was on my first BFN and I am like a woman possessed today trying to sort out getting copies of doctors notes so I can bring them with me when I move to a new clinic. IVF here we come. I havent cried which is so unlike me (I am known for my crying!!!) so its likley to hit me later. Berty so sorry for you too - its heartwrenching. Essie I have fingers and toes crossed for you - come on finish us off with good news. 
I just wanted to also thank everyone for all the support in the last few weeks - you girls are amazing. I wish all those who got their BFP's a wonderful nine months and to those that didnt I wish all the best - our time will come ladies x


----------



## muffin1302

Berty and Hilly I am so sorry    Wishing you both loads of luck for next time


----------



## silentlywishing

So sorry Berty and hilly my heart goes out to you both take care of yourselfs   x


----------



## AMD

Berty & hilly so very sorry. Wishing you lots if luck on your next journeys.x


----------



## EssieJean

Oh Hilly, I can't stop crying this morning.  I'm so so sorry. You're so strong and i know you will get your dream.  Thank you for your kind words of encouragement.  Today is going to be the longest day.

Stay strong and take good care   

Essie x


----------



## cohensmummy

Morning ladies,

So sorry berty and hilly- sending huge hugs and hope you go on to get your BFP really soon xx

As for the lottery win I read back and I sounded so ungrateful at it being 900 but what I didn't mention is that we av to share that between 14 it's our line on a group we do with friends if we had the extra ball it would of been 200k for each which would of been amazing  but we wil make do with 64   xx

Hope you all have a lovely day xx


----------



## Sashaj

Betty and hillly oh no!!! So sad for you.  

Hilly i like your attitude though. I was like that after my last bfn. I saw a nutritionist within a week and started fertility vitamins. I also got my notes together but then stayed with the same clinic. Being practical and determined helped me cope. It will happen you just have to jerp going and believe. Good luck hilly. Xx


As for your lottery cohens mummy  I was also a bit shocked that you only got £900 for 5 numbers!! But better something than nothing. You should treat yourself girl. Makeup,  hair, shoes, bags......xx


----------



## cohensmummy

Lol sasha,
I'm afraid I won't get much of that stuff with £64 our share   as our last couple of tx av left us with empty pockets (bank and savings too)we are only going on a short  3 day break this summer so will go towards ds treat money xx


----------



## Martha Moo

Hi ladies

Hilly and Berty so sorry to read your news ladies

Angie Pangie please share your news    

Regarding this thread

Threads on the 2ww boards are just that just for the 2ww, there are other areas to move onto depending on the bfn or bfp and yes this thread will be closed in 2 days time

Hope that clarifys things for you ladies

Donna Marie


----------



## xoxkelz

Hi all im new here and after reading all the posts i thought i would reply. Im currently on my 2ww after FET, had my transfer on 23/5/12 and test is 6/6/12. This is my 1st FET after failed IVF. We had 2 embryos put back in and at the minute i cant think of anything else. During my IVF last year my period came before the end of the 2ww and we were devestated and now from day 1 after my FET i have had bad cramping and lower back pain as if my period is gona come again. I am taking the crinone gel every night and progynova tablets (4 a day) although my doc says cramping is normal i cant reassure myself and just keep thinking my period will arrive early this time around again. I know its early but i took a test today (6days after transfer) and it was negative. I know its early but i feel like im goin mad  has anyone else had bad cramping constant and went on to get a BFP? xxx


----------



## barbster

everyone,

Hilly and Berty, so sorry to hear your news   , as you say, your time will come and hopefully soon  

EssieJean, good luck to you for tomorrow, I am sure you will end this thread on a high note     

Cohensmummy, enjoy spending your money, treat yourself to something nice x

xoxkelz, welcome to the thread. There is a June 2WW thread for you to join as this one will close in a couple of days, but good luck. Try not to worry about the cramps, some people get them, some don't, doesn't mean it won't work for you. I had cramps at times too.

Hope everyone else is ok. I hope to catch up with all the BFPs soon over on a different thread. And to all the others who have had disappointment this time around, keep in touch and let us know how you are getting on, and I hope you all get your time soon.

I just wanted to say thankyou to everyone for all your support through the 2WW. It was one of the most anxious times of my life and I couldn't have got through it and kept sane without you guys.   

Barbs x


----------



## EssieJean

Thanks barbs71 - I'll do my best    This is the longest day - I'm not sure i want it to end, i'm that  .  So teary at mo  

Hi to everyone, hope you all okay  
x


----------



## AMD

Essie I have everything crossed for you.x


----------



## angie pangie

Hello ladies!

I'm happy to say that my OTD I still had    so I'm very      

Berty and Hilly - so sorry you got BFNs.    I hope you're ok  

Essie - good luck lady!  Fingers crossed for you!  

xoxkelz - I've had faint period pains the whole time and got BFP so don't worry.  

Sasha - we definitely need to get a new thread going!  How great will that be all of us sharing the next 9 months!   

Angie xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Sashaj

Annorosie - good luck tomorrow. I will be thinking of you.

Essie - same for you. You deserve BFP so much. Please let us know how you get on. I really pray you will get good news and you and your hubby can celebrate  

Cohensmummy - shame about £64 but I would still get some shoes. You deserve it girl  

Barbs- nice to see you are still hanging around. How are you these days? When is your scan? I have days when I am doubting whether I am pregnant (this if for the women who have no symptoms) but most of the time I feel really happy. How are you babe??

Sash

xx


----------



## barbster

Hi Sasha, I am ok, just waiting now for my scan next Wednesday now, am trying not to get too anxious. I do have more symptoms now but I still worry  . How are you? Have you had a blood test yet for your beta levels? and when is your scan?


----------



## EssieJean

Hello Lovely Ladies  

Thanks AMD and Sasha for your good luck wishes - hope you're both doing well   xx

Angie Pangie!!!!!!! WOOOOHOOOO       Soooooooooooo pleased for you hun    I was getting worried - the forum has been so quiet today - I'm over the moon for you    I hope to keep up the good news     Wishing you a smooth and healthy pregnancy   xx

Annarosie - I'm glad to hear your taking a break during result time - I hope and pray that it will be the right kind of news you will be sharing tomorrow with family and friends        xx

AFM - Well what can I say, yes I AM as terrified as you Annarosie -so much so i don't want this day to end    I know it will be down to DH to actually look at the test as I'll chicken out, then I'll wait to see his expression    I had a terrible nights sleep last night too.  DH said i was   in my sleep and i woke up all upset.  I dreamt i had a baby boy and i was running down long white corridors trying to find him to hold, there were doctors and nurses dressed in white void of all emotion who said i couldnt see him as i didnt deserve to have a child as i was using DE??!!!!!!!!!!  After i composed myself i had a look on this thread and saw the sad BFNs... and   again !

I've had friends visit today (with their babies) which was a lovely distraction and done a bit of pottering in the garden - I like to potter  
Now the emotional hormones have calmed down and the fear is taking over  .  I'll be testing early morning (doubt i will sleep much).  Ive got my pot ready and three tests     I feel bad that you have to wait until 10.30am Annarosie. 

I have everything crossed for us both and anyone else who is testing tomorrow and reading this.  

Sending lots of   for us all.  Come on girls lets leave this thread with on a "positive" note  

Lots of love          
Essie
x


----------



## em2009

Annarosie and essie I have all my fingers and toes crossed for you both tomorrow and big   for you both will be thinking of you let's end thread on a high 
Lots of love and luck em x


----------



## Sashaj

Angie Pangie told you BFP is BFP. Congratulation girlie. You deserve it. Really happy for you. 

Hi Barbs, 

my clinic don't do Beta and neither does my GP. They all say that BFP is 100% accurate and they only do Beta for people who have negative HPTs but feel they may be pregnant. Have you had Beta? I am not worried about the blood test. Despite the lack of results I know I am pregnant as there are enough signs to convince me, that something is changing in my body. My scan in on the 13th, which will be a very long wait. Still extremely worried. There are spells when I think 'am I actually pregnant?' but I don't think this anxiety will ever go away. How about you?? 

Sash

x


----------



## bestbees

Hi Ladies,

I have been following this post with interest, but not posting as it kinda makes me crazy!! I really felt today that it was all over (OTD thurs,) so I POAS this afternoon and got a faint positive. I have had no symptoms except maybe a little bloating in the eve but that could be drugs. I have also had a terrible cold, taken paracetamol, eaten lots of things not suitable for preg and lifted heavy things so it just gos to show you cant really know and you cant make it happen/not happen, just down to biology. 
Still nervous that it will go by thurs but just wanted to make sure there was some more pma on this thread!

Bestbees xx


----------



## Martha Moo

Hi Ladies

Just popping in to say

Essa, Kirsty1 and Annierosie lots of         for OTD tomorrow

Angie Pangie  on your Official BFP

         ladies

Donna Marie


----------



## Kirsty1

Thank you!! Congrats angie that's fantastic news!!! Good luck for those testing tomorrow! I'm ever so slightly scaredxx. Fingers crossed and positive thoughts!!xx 
Thinking ofthose who got bfn hugs to u xx


----------



## Sashaj

Essie - this may sound weird - but I also had a dream about having a little boy the night before my BFP!!! I dreamt that I gave birth and brought him home, left him in his cot on his own and went out shopping all day (terrible mother, hey??). I then realised what I've done and then I spent the rest of the dream trying to get home  to my child but I kept getting lost and I couldn't get there. I woke up really shaken and got my BFP. I am not supersitions or anything but how weird is this?? It may just be all the anxiety build up but I found this really weird. I hope your dream will result in BFP.

Sash

xx


----------



## hilly35

Essie, Kirsty and annerosie just wanted to wish you all the best for 2morrow. I have a good feeling we will finish on a high. Spooky about the dream! Good luck all


----------



## EssieJean

Oh Crikey!! Sasha - that is sooooooooo spooky and so uncanny    Our dreams are so similar its scary. I'll be thinking of that all night   I do hope its a good omen     Thanks for sharing that - its giving my hope an extra lift!   x

Thank you for all the good luck wishes and good luck and      to you Kirsty1   x


Essie x


----------



## Sashaj

I know Essie. When you said it I freaked out. I had to tell you. It probably all the anxiety and preoccupation with babies but it is little spooky. What time are you testing tomorrow Essie?? I tested in the morning by peeing on the stick and I could see my DH disappearing downstairs because he was really anxious. We both expected we are going to wait for few minutes for the results so he went to make himself a coffee but the line was comming up as I was peeing.  It was so quick I was calling my DH back to the toilet and I was still peeing. He couldn't believe it. It was hilarious x


----------



## EssieJean

It freaked me out too    I'm sure it is the anxiety but i can't help thinking there may be something in it??    I won't be suprised if its about 6 Sasha, but i'll be making DH stand there with the stick while i pee in a pot as I won't be able to bring myself to look at   x


----------



## Sashaj

It's funny you said that. I wanted DH to do the test but then after I had that dream, I woke up so hot and sweaty and went straight into the toilet, grabbed the test with my shaky hands and peed on it. It was not how I planned it at all and I have no idea how this came about. All those hormones make you act weird. I was like a woman possessed


----------



## angie pangie

Congratulations bestbees!!!!    xxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## EssieJean

Hi ladies, bfn for us. heartbroken. devastated. cant stop 

All the best to everyone, you;ve been great. 

Essie x


----------



## muffin1302

Essiejean so sorry


----------



## HappyHopeful

Essie, I just popped in to hear your news, absolutely devastated for you. Can't believe it. So sorry sweetie   
Keep your chin up on this difficult day and fingers crossed that your dream will come true.sometime soon. Truly gutted for you Essie. 
Lots of lovexx


----------



## barbster

Essie, so sorry to hear your news, I feel truly devastated for you   . This is a difficult time for you, but please believe that you will get your dream  

Barbs x


----------



## goldbunny

sorry essie


----------



## em2009

Oh essie I am so so sorry please look after yourselves stay strong and keep following your dreams they will come true lots of love x


----------



## LaMaR

So Sorry to hear your news Essie - big hug


----------



## AMD

Essie massive hugs. So sorry. Don't give up, time will help heal. Good luck on your next journey.xx


----------



## patbaz

Essie I am so sorry huni       take some time out for yourselves.  I know how it hurts but you are a strong woman with a beautiful soul.  I wish you all the lick in the world for your next step whatever it may be xxx


----------



## Sashaj

Essie I can't believe it! I am so sadened by your news. 

Keep safe 

Sasha 
X


----------



## cohensmummy

Easier, I'm so so sorry    give your self the time you need to grieve and hope and pray you get the result you really do deserve next time xx


----------



## hilly35

Oh Essie I am so devastated for you - I really thought this was your time. Hang in there - I know how hard the next few days will be. Really thinking of you  

Annarosie - great to hear the news about your surrogates. Congrats.


----------



## Berty

oh Essie.. 
big hug! TC dear.. 


Congrats Annarosie! great news!


----------



## AMD

Annarosie congrats. Do you have 2?


----------



## patbaz

Congrats annierosegreat news for youxx


----------



## LaMaR

Congrats Annarosie - fantastic news!


----------



## EssieJean

Hi Lovely Ladies - sorry for lack of personals, I know this thread is finishing after tomorrow and just wanted to say congrats to Annarosie, i'm truly made up for you hun   and also thank you to everyone for their touching messages (which made me cry, again!)    You're all amazing strong beautiful ladies and I wouldnt have survived the 2ww without you. 

Though i feel absolutely crushed I'm not going down without a fight and whatever it takes we'll find the money again and you'll soon see me back on here!  

Take care everyone

Essie
x


----------



## IVFPetitAnge

2ww finished on friday but already got my BFP...

4 weeks today! yey xx    STICKKKK


----------



## angie pangie

Congratulations cozivf and annarosie!   

So so sorry Essie.    Good luck with your next cycle. 

Angie xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## barbster

Congratulations Annarosie and Cozivf   

Great PMA Essie, you take care


----------



## Kirsty1

I don't know what to do I had to go for blood test this morning et was 2 weeks ago! I got told to call my clinic for results between 3 and 4pm and they'd call me with the results and I'm still waiting!!!! Its driving me crazy! Any suggestions do I take pessaries as normal tonight if I don't hear anything ? x


----------



## barbster

Kirsty, carry on as normal until you get your results. Good luck


----------



## AMD

Kirsty I would just continue as you have been doing. How frustrating. Have you done a test?


----------



## Kirsty1

I'm so upset and have a migraine! Our car is broke so can't get to a shop to get a test I was trying to be good and wait now I wish I'd bought one!!x


----------



## silentlywishing

Kirsty   did you ring them? Or have you heard from them? X


----------



## Kirsty1

Hi no they didn't get back to me!! Its so frustrating I tried to call them back but kept getting the voicemessage! Am going to call them first thing in the morning!x


----------



## em2009

Essie your positive attitude is amazing look after yourself and other half I know your dreams will come true soon just take each step one at a time keep smiling and laughing and follow your heart best of luck. X

Annarosie congratulations great news so happy for you x

Kirstie keep taking medicine and hope get some answers tommorow theses drs forget what we are going through sometimes as see so many but forget how much it matters to us

Sleep well everyone


----------



## Martha Moo

Hi Ladies

Essie, i am absolutely gutted for you sending a big hug to you

Annarosie and cozivf  to you both

Kirsty1 how frustrating, i agree carry on with meds until you can speak with clinic  

AMD Bestbees and Lizlou34 Our final testers ladies lots of  vibes

Donna Marie


----------



## silentlywishing

Bet your raging, I would be fancy putting you threw that it sounds as tho they've forgotten!! I will be keeping my fingers crossed for you they do say good things come to those who wait  x


----------



## LaMaR

Well it's the final day of this thread today - good luck to the final testers.

I don't know how I would have got through this month without you guys - I'm gonna miss you all!!

Best of luck to you all - where ever your journey takes you.....

Hopefully see you on another thread,

x


----------



## AMD

Good morning ladies. Well otd today.. & still Bfp! Now saying 2-3wks. OMG. Difficult to take in. Thank you so much to everyone. Could not have got through the dreaded 18dw without your support. Wishing those with bfn lots of luck on your next journey.xx


----------



## goldbunny

congratulations amd


----------



## hilly35

Congrats AMD, wonderful we are finishing on a high. 

Essie, hope you are doing ok, i loved your last message, it was full of such positivity. x


----------



## cohensmummy

Morning ladies

Kirsty I am sorry to hear you have been put through the extra torture of Avignon to wait I hope you get yur BFP and the wait will of all been totally worth it xx

Amd congrats to you enjoy the next 9 months xx

To any other testers of today good luck to you all xx

Sending every single 1 of you on this thread a huge   and wish you all lots of luck in the future in which ever steps you all take xx

Laura xx


----------



## patbaz

A huge congrats on your official otd AMD. Have a happy healthy pregnancy xx


----------



## Kirsty1

BFN for us  gutted x


----------



## Martha Moo

Hi Ladies

Kirsty1 so very sorry to read your news, after the extra wait    

AMD,  honey

I'll be back later to check on you before i lock the thread tonight and will leave some links for moving forward 

Donna Marie


----------



## patbaz

Kirsty so sorry huni. I hope that you take time grieve and then enjoy some time with dh and plan your next move xx


----------



## goldbunny

hug kirsty


----------



## EssieJean

Kirsty1 - so sorry to hear your news.  I know there is nothing anyone can say to take the hurt away but be kind to yourself and take care of each other. Your dream will come true. Thinking of you  

AMD - so happy your BFP is here to stay!!!   - i wish you a smooth and healthy pregnancy   x

Angiepangie, barbs, AMD, Em2009, DonnaMarie, Hilly, Annarosie, LaMaR - thank you for your messages (sorry if i've missed anyone out now or previously - but thank you also)

Good luck to everyone on this rollercoaster ride - hopes are what makes dreams come true, so never give up  
Essie
x


----------



## silentlywishing

Really sorry Kirsty xxxxxx


----------



## Sashaj

Hi Girlies,

this is the last day on the forum. Just wanted to say last goodbye and I hope to see some of you on another forum. Essie and Kirsty - sorry to hear your sad news but keep going girls. I like your positive spirit Essie and I know it is not easy but it helped my last time. It will happen for you, I know it will. 

You have all been great and I would not survive those two weeks without you. Pat - I will miss you. You have been great and I wish you all the best in the future. I hope you have a lovely holiday with your hubby. x

AMD - I told you it will stay BFP - once a BFP always a BFP!! xx

I am sure I will see the rest of you on another forum. 

Sash

xx


----------



## AMD

So sorry kirsty. Take care.

Sash we are praying Captain America continues to stick around! As you know one hurdle jumped, now waiting till Monday when clinic wants me to do another test, if still Bfp then they will book a scan!


----------



## barbster

AMD - Congratulations for now being officially BFP  

Kirsty - so sorry to hear your news   

Well, its goodbye. I hope all the girls who have had disappointment this time around will come back stronger and have success next time whatever path you may take.

And to all the other girls, I hope to catch up with you all very soon on the other boards. I am being superstitious and wont join until I have my follow up.

                                          

Barbs x


----------



## muffin1302

Really sorry kirtsy   just wanted to wish you and all the other ladies who have been unlucky this time best of luck for your next attempts. I hope you all get your dream soon.  

Also good luck to those who have been blessed with bfp's this time. I know from experience that the worrying doesn't stop as soon as you see that second line. I hope it goes smoothly for all of you and your babies are born healthy.   might see some of you on other threads if I am lucky enough to make it this time


----------



## patbaz

Just wanted to say goodbye to everyone on here. You are a truely lovely bunch of girls and I know I wouldn't have survived this month if it hadn't been for all of you. To those who got their BFP all the best with your pregnancies. To those of us who weren't successful this time our time will come and I hope to see you on another thread

Love always
Pat
xxx


----------



## silentlywishing

Hi guys Hope your all doing well I've been watching, it's sad that this thread is coming to an end wishing all you bfp's a happy and healthy pregnancy and hope your little ones bring you many happy years to all the bfn's times a healer and I wish you all the best of look in your next cycles afm well it's transfer day take 2 tomorrow (I had my 6th bfn earlier this month doing a natural fet) i have 2 snow babies and I'm desperately praying they wake up ok tomorrow but trying to be realistic as I know fine well they may not survive (lost 4 last time) I'm very anxious now but it's out of my hands I'm not really religious but I hope god answers my prayers as its starting to wear me down again good luck to all xxxxx


----------



## patbaz

Silently wishing good luck sweetie xx


----------



## barbster

Good luck to you for tomorrow Silentwishing, I   that this is the one!


----------



## EssieJean

Sending you oodles of        Silentlywishing.  I   that this is your time  

All the best,

Essie
x


----------



## Sashaj

Silently wishing - you have been lovely on this forum. You deserve BFP. I will be thinking of you.   

AMD - Captin America is not going anywhere!!! He is nice, cosy and buried. Just be happy. Your clinic seems a bit harsh - why they want you to do another test??  I thought it was your otd today?

Muffin - I agree with you. I have been worried sick and I don't think this will stop until I have my scan (and then I will be worrying about something else). 

Barbs - I won't see you again on this forum as it's coming towards the end. Where do you usually hang around? Happy Hopeful was going to set up another forum for people from this thread. It would be nice to see you (and all of you girls) there.

Sash

x


----------



## em2009

Just wanted to say goodbye girls hope to see you all on other threads 
Keep smiling and follow those dreams x


----------



## muffin1302

Sasha there is a thread for ladies who are due jan/feb 2013. I've been lurking on there but daren't join until I'm 12 weeks. Maybe see a few of you on there.


Silentlywishing good luck for your fet


----------



## silentlywishing

Thanks guys really does mean a lot that I have your best wishes xxx


----------



## AMD

Sasha the nurse who gave me otd when I had transfer got the dates wrong? My otd was meant to be mon gone & not today. My clinic says if you get a positive on otd you then have to do another test in a weeks time & if still positive then they will book a scan. I'm testing again on Monday as that will be a week from what should have been otd last Monday. You wonder why I worry if I stay positive when dealing with clinics like this! Still annoyed they won't do a blood test!


----------



## Sashaj

AMD - I see -  I am not surprised that you are worried. That is weird. I have never heard anything like that. My clinic don't do blood test either unless there is something wrong. Don't worry, as you HPT is 100% accurate. You don't need a blood test. In fact if you get pregnant naturally, your GP will also do urine test and nothing else. We just have to wait for the scan. 

Muffin - same here - I am not joining anything until I am 12 weeks. This is so worrying for me and I don't want to be stressed out. This thread has been really nice and altough we've had some sad news, people here have been really positive and supportive. I think we were just lucky to have such a nice bunch of women. 

xx


----------



## muffin1302

AMD my clinic wont do a blood test either but don't worry, the pee test is accurate


----------



## Sharpey

Good luck anyone that got a BFP and those that got a BFM too. As expected my BFP from last week turned to a BFN today so will have to do this all over again  

Maybe see some of you ladies on another 2 ww forum. X


----------



## goldbunny

big hug sharpey


----------



## EssieJean

So sorry Sharpey      

Essie x


----------



## angie pangie

Kirsty - I am so gutted for you! I was really hoping you were gonna be +      Keep your chin up and good luck for next time.

Sharpey - so sorry for you too    xxx

Silentlywishing - I wish you so so so much good luck for your snow babies     

AMD - I think it's just the way Bourn do their tests.  I also have to test again on Tuesday and if that's positive then they book an early scan.  I'm gonna test again tomorrow though and probably Sunday as well as OTD2 on Tuesday - just to make sure 

Ladies - I actually feel sad this thread is closing.  I don't want to lose you!  I've had a look at the pg pages and there is a thread for 'waiting for early scans part2' that I might join but it just won't be the same without you lot!  It's just really sad that not everyone gets their BFP  -  I hope you ladies get yours next time.  

Well hopefully I'll see you all around on the other pages.  Good luck and best wishes everyone  

Angie Pangie xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## silentlywishing

Ah sharpey I am heartily sorry for you take care   x

Thanks again girls xxx


----------



## Kirsty1

Thank you ladies for ur kind words and support!! 
Thanks angie me and my husband are so upset but we were so lucky having 3 chances I know a lot of women aren't as fortunate! We are going to get saving and pay for one go hopefully that ll be our time!! 
Good luck to you all on ur journeys!! Huge congrats to those with bfp 
Hugs and thoughts to those continuing their journey I wish u all the best and hope u achieve ur dreams xxx


----------



## barbster

So sorry Sharpey   ,


----------



## AMD

I feel sad this thread is closing. Hope to see you all on some of the other threads.

Angie im sure bourn have reasons for doing it this way I just don't agree with no bloods. How can meds be monitored or the right dose given without knowing the levels from bloods. I only have comfort in that first digital test said 1-2 wks & second 2-3wks.


----------



## cohensmummy

Kirsty and sharply so sorry fr your news sending   xx

Well ladies I don't now if any 1 will read this before the thread finishes but wishing you all the very very best xx

Good night god bless   xx


----------



## Martha Moo

Hi Ladies

Sharpey i have replied to you elsewhere but just wanted to send a big 

Silentlywishing i hope that tomorrow goes well and i see you soon on the June 2ww thread and we can celebrate your BFP very soon!

Its always sad when things come to a close, but as they must i am just popping in with some links

For our brave ladies soildiering on, there are various threads on this board http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?board=42.0

For those whose dreams came true (when you feel ready of course)

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?board=173.0

this thread i found helpful in the early days http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=288586.msg5028939#new

Donna Marie

This thread will be locked at midnight


----------

